# HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22: Nov. 2011 Release Issues/Discussion (HD GUI)



## Stuart Sweet

Receivers included in this release:
*HR20-700 • HR20-100 
HR21-100 • HR21-200 • HR21-700 • HR21Pro
HR22-100 • HR23-700
HR24-100 • HR24-200 • HR24-500
R22-200 • R22-100
H21-100 • H21-200 • H23-600
H24-100 • H24-200 • H24-700 
H25-100 • H25-500 • H25-700*

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=198263

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The DBSTalk Exclusive First Look:

HDGUI First Look

Note that some screens and features may have changed since this first look was published.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Some notes for all of you:


You may see a message "Acquiring Additional Software" when this first downloads. This is normal.
If your screen is completely black or static-filled, wait 15 minutes. It will probably be ok. If it is not, power-cycle *THE TV*.
The full set of HD graphics may take 24-36 hours to load. Please don't judge the quality until all the graphics have loaded.
This is a VERY staggered release. Please be patient and it will come to you.
Thanks.


----------



## tool_army

Sorry for the newbie question, but how do I see if it's available for my boxes yet? Is there a "check for updates" menu option or do you just have to reset the boxes?

I have an HR22-100 and two HR25 boxes. Will all 3 get the update?


----------



## Halsey

It will automatically download to your receiver when its your turn to get it.


----------



## dpeters11

tool_army said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, but how do I see if it's available for my boxes yet? Is there a "check for updates" menu option or do you just have to reset the boxes?
> 
> I have an HR22-100 and two HR25 boxes. Will all 3 get the update?


All three will get it, and they'll get it automatically. You don't need to reboot, they'll reboot automatically (during a time they are free). Once they get it, I think it's fairly safe to say, you'll know very quickly.

Keep in mind, as Stuart says, this is a very staggered rollout. It theoretically may take 2+ months to get to everyone.


----------



## Halsey

I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


----------



## dpeters11

Halsey said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


This is a fairly major change to the interface. Sure, the functionality is similar, but visually it certainly is a big change. They likely don't want to slam the call centers too much, so this could be a more deliberate rollout than normal.

Plus there are a lot of changes underneath the GUI.

Maybe it won't take 2+ months, but it certainly is possible. I personally don't see it being finished in November.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Halsey said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


I think when it's all said and done, you may wish you hadn't written that


----------



## RunnerFL

Halsey said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


I wouldn't bet against the mods here.


----------



## samrs

My HR 24-100 got 0x575 this AM. An HSP account.

After ten plus years the PIP is on the wrong side of the screen, I'm confused.


----------



## Halsey

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think when it's all said and done, you may wish you hadn't written that


In the words of Scooby-Doo,, "Rut-ro Raggy."


----------



## harsh

RunnerFL said:


> I wouldn't bet against the mods here.


It is more a case of betting on DIRECTV's software team than betting against the mods.

If the programmers are diligent and CE process works, it shouldn't need to stretch out for months. If not, a lot of people may wish they hadn't received the update.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

This isn't about the CE process (which we don't discuss here ) this is about rolling out an update to millions of devices that is far more significant than any update most of them have seen. The only thing comparable is when the H21 and H23 switched to the same code base as the HR's. Some devices will fail because they were flaky and this pushed them over the edge. Some new conditions will arise because the install base is much larger. Some people just won't be happy and will call customer service to complain. This is about exercising caution and making sure the latest features don't interfere with the way people watch television.


----------



## Drucifer

Cool. I have put back one of my HR21-100 to SDGUI *NR 04D1* in order to start the clock to see how long it takes for it to get HDGUI *NR 0575*.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's say... about 6 million seconds, give or take a couple million.


----------



## LameLefty

Halsey said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


There was a major change from the old "white" GUI which the HR20 launched with in 2006 to the current "blue" GUI in mid-2007. That change was significant enough to get its own First Look (which is archived here on the forum if you want to go look for it). That change also took a good while to rollout nationally. Smaller tweak changes and introducing new features tend to move more quickly but when there are big changes to the overall look and feel, Directv takes their time so that the call centers aren't inundated.


----------



## Halsey

Yeah,, I remeber that update in 2006. I actually got that in probably 3 or 4 days after the roll out started.


----------



## detroit_fan

Please forgive my ignorance, but what thread do I follow to monitor what areas are receiving the update and how people like it now that the other thread is locked? Is this the right one?


----------



## rrdirectsr

Stuart Sweet said:


> This isn't about the CE process (which we don't discuss here ) this is about rolling out an update to millions of devices that is far more significant than any update most of them have seen. The only thing comparable is when the H21 and H23 switched to the same code base as the HR's. Some devices will fail because they were flaky and this pushed them over the edge. Some new conditions will arise because the install base is much larger. Some people just won't be happy and will call customer service to complain. This is about exercising caution and making sure the latest features don't interfere with the way people watch television.


Stuart is correct about people just simply don't like any change. A good example is back on Saturday I was going to force the download on my living room receiver my mom uses also. She freaked out and said she doesn't want the new one even though she could easily use it on my other 2 receivers. She simply doesn't like change. A slow roll out will prevent a lot of overtime hours handling calls about the change.


----------



## ATARI

This would be a good time for DirecTV to use that TV mail feature and let customers know that changes to the look and feel of the guide/menus are coming. This might cut down on the number of "What the h*ll happened to my receiver!!" calls that customer support will be getting.


----------



## spartanstew

samrs said:


> My HR 24-100 got 0x575 this AM. An HSP account.
> 
> After ten plus years the PIP is on the wrong side of the screen, I'm confused.


I'm confused too. There is no PIP feature on the HR24 (and it hasn't been out 10 years).


----------



## RunnerFL

detroit_Fan said:


> Please forgive my ignorance, but what thread do I follow to monitor what areas are receiving the update and how people like it now that the other thread is locked? Is this the right one?


It's not an area by area rollout, it's an account by account rollout.


----------



## LameLefty

ATARI said:


> This would be a good time for DirecTV to use that TV mail feature and let customers know that changes to the look and feel of the guide/menus are coming. This might cut down on the number of "What the h*ll happened to my receiver!!" calls that customer support will be getting.


Based on past rollouts, there will probably be a splash screen upon first use of the box after the update. Of course, if the user clicks past that or if the first person to use the box is the kid of the house who ignores it, it doesn't do much good for mom & dad ... another reason for a slow rollout, because there WILL be calls no matter how they let people know.


----------



## detroit_fan

RunnerFL said:


> It's not an area by area rollout, it's an account by account rollout.


Ok. So is this "the thread" where it will be discussed as it rolls out? I'm just not familiar with this site, wanted to make sure I was in the right area.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You're in the right place.


----------



## RunnerFL

detroit_Fan said:


> Ok. So is this "the thread" where it will be discussed as it rolls out? I'm just not familiar with this site, wanted to make sure I was in the right area.


Yes, this is "the thread". You're good to go.


----------



## samrs

spartanstew said:


> I'm confused too. There is no PIP feature on the HR24 (and it hasn't been out 10 years).


PIP as in the guide cuz, don't go brain dead on me, I've liked a lot of your posts over the years.


----------



## RunnerFL

samrs said:


> PIP as in the guide cuz, don't go brain dead on me, I've liked a lot of your posts over the years.


That's referred to as PIG, Picture In Guide. There's also PIL, Picture In List.

Since the HR34 actually does have PIP it can get confusing now.


----------



## spartanstew

samrs said:


> I've liked a lot of your posts over the years.


WooHoo, someone who's ignore list I'm not on.

PS. As Runner alluded to, it's actually PIG


----------



## Drucifer

spartanstew said:


> I'm confused too. There is no PIP feature on the HR24 (and it hasn't been out 10 years).


That should be PIG (Picture-in-Graphic). It that's small TV picture that in corner when you're in any GUI screen.

PIP is only available on the HR34.


----------



## spartanstew

Appreciate you clearing that up for us Drucifer.


----------



## adkinsjm

You can force a download to the new release if you force a download during the window when it's just in limited rollout, which is usually in the middle of the night.

Check http://www.redh.com/dtv/ to see if it is being spooled to receivers.


----------



## samrs

RunnerFL said:


> That's referred to as PIG, Picture In Guide. There's also PIL, Picture In List.
> 
> Since the HR34 actually does have PIP it can get confusing now.


Thanks for clearing that up, I guess I need a new GED. IT's still on the wrong side of the screen.


----------



## samrs

spartanstew said:


> WooHoo, someone who's ignore list I'm not on.
> 
> PS. As Runner alluded to, it's actually PIG


Don't let it go to your head, a lot of the others I liked no longer post, most likely banned.


----------



## RobertE

adkinsjm said:


> You can force a download to the new release if you force a download during the window when it's just in limited rollout, which is usually in the middle of the night.
> 
> Check http://www.redh.com/dtv/ to see if it is being spooled to receivers.


Unless your receiver has been "blessed" to receive the update, then you will be just wasting your time. It will get it when they say you get it, or you go to the CE forums, join and get it there.


----------



## dettxw

spartanstew said:


> WooHoo, someone who's ignore list I'm not on.


You can't be all bad, you're a Detroit fan! :lol:


----------



## adkinsjm

RobertE said:


> Unless your receiver has been "blessed" to receive the update, then you will be just wasting your time. It will get it when they say you get it, or you go to the CE forums, join and get it there.


You can force releases during the right window. I've done it several times in the middle of the night when releases aren't national yet.


----------



## LameLefty

adkinsjm said:


> You can force releases during the right window. I've done it several times in the middle of the night when releases aren't national yet.


Not targeted ones you haven't.


----------



## bpratt

I really like the speed and look of the new HDGUI with one exception. On the old interface I could display the To Do List with two button presses. It now takes 7 button presses. Is there an faster way to get to the To Do List?


----------



## dpeters11

"bpratt" said:


> I really like the speed and look of the new HDGUI with one exception. On the old interface I could display the To Do List with two button presses. It now takes 7 button presses. Is there an faster way to get to the To Do List?


Frankly, I don't remember it being two without a macro on the old one. There used to be easy access, but that was quite a while ago. The best you can do is with a remote that can do macros, but some don't allow enough steps, and you have to finish it manually.


----------



## Xsabresx

dpeters11 said:


> Frankly, I don't remember it being two without a macro on the old one. There used to be easy access, but that was quite a while ago. The best you can do is with a remote that can do macros, but some don't allow enough steps, and you have to finish it manually.


I thought it was 3. Menu>>>Manage Recordings>>>To Do List

Well I guess 5 if you count the down>>>down to get to Manage Recordings


----------



## RunnerFL

adkinsjm said:


> You can force releases during the right window. I've done it several times in the middle of the night when releases aren't national yet.


No you can't. When a release has gone national you cannot get it unless your account has been flagged to get it. This is regardless of when you download.


----------



## dpeters11

Xsabresx said:


> I thought it was 3. Menu>>>Manage Recordings>>>To Do List
> 
> Well I guess 5 if you count the down>>>down to get to Manage Recordings


I always count the downs and OKs...they are button presses, to me those are steps but I think in terms of remote macros.


----------



## Xsabresx

dpeters11 said:


> I always count the downs and OKs...they are button presses, to me those are steps but I think in terms of remote macros.


So then yeah 5. Menu>>>>down>>>>down>>>>Manage recordings(ok)>>>>>To Do List(ok).

Heck I forget now. I THINK To Do List was at the top once in Manage Recordings. LOL must be getting old.


----------



## Drucifer

bpratt said:


> I really like the speed and look of the new HDGUI with one exception. On the old interface I could display the To Do List with two button presses. It now takes 7 button presses. Is there an faster way to get to the To Do List?


Not currently, but there were a lot of good suggestion on trying to speed access in this thread.


----------



## vfviola

Just curious for those that have already received the update. Has the status bar at the bottom of your screen changed in any way or is it still the old graphic display?


----------



## hitokage

LameLefty said:


> Not targeted ones you haven't.





RunnerFL said:


> No you can't. When a release has gone national you cannot get it unless your account has been flagged to get it. This is regardless of when you download.


I have to say that isn't true (from my experience anyway). For example I downloaded customer release candidates for both MRV and the new HD GUI. I'm sure it has nothing to do with me agreeing to the CE terms, as my name isn't the name on our account, and I've never stated the one that is. I will say, as I believe I also stated when this came up when people wanted the MRV NR, that forcing a firmware download, even if it's a national release, is not recommended and/or approved of by myself or the moderators/admins, so those who are thinking about trying to force it - just be patient.


----------



## RobertE

hitokage said:


> I have to say that isn't true (from my experience anyway). For example I downloaded customer release candidates for both MRV and the new HD GUI. I'm sure it has nothing to do with me agreeing to the CE terms, as my name isn't the name on our account, and I've never stated the one that is. I will say, as I believe I also stated when this came up when people wanted the MRV NR, that forcing a firmware download, even if it's a national release, is not recommended and/or approved of by myself or the moderators/admins, so those who are thinking about trying to force it - just be patient.


Then you have a misunderstanding of how the process works. During the CE windows, the software is open to everyone who forces a download. Being a CE "member" or not, it does not matter. The software will download.

This is a targeted national release (limited targets now). No amount of forcing at any time will get you the software if those boxes are not on "the list". It's just not going to happen.

Furthermore, if someone is on a CE and rolls back to the current release (old gui), there is a small yet possible chance that they may lose their recordings and or series links.

People need to be patient, it will come when it comes.


----------



## Xsabresx

vfviola said:


> Just curious for those that have already received the update. Has the status bar at the bottom of your screen changed in any way or is it still the old graphic display?


 It has changed. It is much smaller over an opaque background.


----------



## Xsabresx

I have a question though. My H24 is connected to the Vizio in my sig. For whatever reason (tv, cabling, etc) that tv doesnt like the box set to Native On. I keep the H24 set to 720p as that seems to work best even though the tv allegedly supports all resolutions. 

Every time I change to a channel with a new resolution (from a 720p channel to a 1080i channel) I get a popup that says "Get the most out of your HD viewing experience. Press the RES button etc etc etc." How do you make that stop?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Turning Native Off would probably be your only choice.


----------



## Xsabresx

It has never been on on that receiver. Well not in several months. Checked that last night.


----------



## spaul

I woke up about 6:30AM and noticed the bedroom box was on checked the other 2 locations same thing.Thought possibly received new guide update but, when I turned on 2 of my TV,s it didn,t appear any change or message.I did go into set up just to see if new software was updated only showed recent one not today,s date.I just yesterday had a service call on my HR20-700 which has been non responsive to remote control.The tech said being its age and even though he got some use of remote to work he suggested replacing it.Which I agreed since I felt was on borrowed time and just a month or so ordered a 2nd DVR to replace one Hbox and move the older one where the H23-600 was.So, now have 2 HR24-100 and a H24-100 .Just wondering if it was a coincidence with the new box being that this morning all 3 were on without new guide appearing .


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Probably a short power spike in your neighborhood.


----------



## harsh

RunnerFL said:


> It's not an area by area rollout, it's an account by account rollout.


I bet you'll find that the roll-out is based on receiver ID numbers.


----------



## Steve

Halsey said:


> I find it extremely hard to believe it could take 2+ months for this to roll out. I have never seen an update take near that long to roll out, not even close. Oh well, we'll see..


FiOS TV is rolling out a similar major GUI update, and with only 4 million subscribers, their roll-out has been ongoing for 6 months, if I'm not mistaken. I'm monitoring it because I have a FiOS DVR and I'm still waiting for the update, here in NY.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I remember way back when, the first and only update I ever got on my DIRECTiVo took several months to roll nationally.


----------



## spaul

Stuart thanks for input didn,t think of that with everything else between new box and possible new guide rolling out.


----------



## Huskie_2009

spaul said:


> I woke up about 6:30AM and noticed the bedroom box was on checked the other 2 locations same thing.Thought possibly received new guide update but, when I turned on 2 of my TV,s it didn,t appear any change or message.I did go into set up just to see if new software was updated only showed recent one not today,s date.I just yesterday had a service call on my HR20-700 which has been non responsive to remote control.The tech said being its age and even though he got some use of remote to work he suggested replacing it.Which I agreed since I felt was on borrowed time and just a month or so ordered a 2nd DVR to replace one Hbox and move the older one where the H23-600 was.So, now have 2 HR24-100 and a H24-100 .Just wondering if it was a coincidence with the new box being that this morning all 3 were on without new guide appearing .


Curious. I too had a receiver reboot itself around 8PM last night for no reason.
Don't know if the others were doing the same as they were not being watched.



Stuart Sweet said:


> Probably a short power spike in your neighborhood.


Although I am also in NJ, I'm in north NJ.

Could it be possible D* made these reboot to prepare for the new GUI?
Or it was downloaded, to be switched on by D* later, and I missed seeing the download screen?
I only noticed this one because the TV was on and when I walked into the room, the progress was already at the "rebuilding scheduler" part.


----------



## RunnerFL

vfviola said:


> Just curious for those that have already received the update. Has the status bar at the bottom of your screen changed in any way or is it still the old graphic display?


Yes, it has changed. It now takes up 1/3 of the screen and has a nearly solid black background.


----------



## RunnerFL

harsh said:


> I bet you'll find that the roll-out is based on receiver ID numbers.


Wrong Mr. Not A DirecTV Subscriber... When a household gets it on one unit all the units in the household get it.


----------



## Huskie_2009

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it has changed. It now takes up 1/3 of the screen and has a nearly solid black background.


Is there a screenshot of it in the CE forum? It's not in the First Look.


----------



## RunnerFL

Huskie_2009 said:


> Is there a screenshot of it in the CE forum? It's not in the First Look.


I don't remember if anyone posted a pic in there.


----------



## Xsabresx

Huskie_2009 said:


> Is there a screenshot of it in the CE forum? It's not in the First Look.


It's kind of rough, but I just snapped this right now


----------



## Huskie_2009

Xsabresx said:


> It's kind of rough, but I just snapped this right now


Thanks. That doesn't look as bad as people were saying it was. I can live with that. Got worried about the 1/3rd comment and thought it was much worse.


----------



## vfviola

Xsabresx said:


> It has changed. It is much smaller over an opaque background.


Thanks for the info. Can't wait til it makes to the east coast!


----------



## Drucifer

Huskie_2009 said:


> Curious. I too had a receiver reboot itself around 8PM last night for no reason.
> Don't know if the others were doing the same as they were not being watched.
> 
> Although I am also in NJ, I'm in north NJ.
> 
> Could it be possible *D* made these reboot to prepare for the new GUI?*
> Or it was downloaded, to be switched on by D* later, and I missed seeing the download screen?
> I only noticed this one because the TV was on and when I walked into the room, the progress was already at the "rebuilding scheduler" part.


No.

Your issue probably has something to do with NJ restoring power from the weekend storm. You probably going thru all sorts of surges from power being restored or from tree limbs still putting pressure on cables.


----------



## Huskie_2009

I forgot to mention above that we haven't had power issues in our area for this last storm except for the day of the storm on Saturday with some slight flickering. 

It's been fine since then. Strange. I'll treat it as a fluke.


----------



## RunnerFL

Huskie_2009 said:


> Thanks. That doesn't look as bad as people were saying it was. I can live with that. Got worried about the 1/3rd comment and thought it was much worse.


Just wait until you have it.


----------



## Drucifer

Huskie_2009 said:


> Thanks. That doesn't look as bad as people were saying it was. I can live with that. Got worried about the 1/3rd comment and thought it was much worse.


It looks twice as bad when the Channel Banner is also active.

I'm not a fan of the black fad that been around for about a decade now. Hate the Mets black uni. So I'm probably bias to the new GUI overly blackness.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I understand that... the blackness can be a bit overwhelming, but I sure do like the hi-res text and overall revamp of the layout. Sure there are details I'd change but overall the organization is much better.


----------



## Drucifer

Oh yeah, it's a step in the right direction, but hopefully the journey is not over.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> It looks twice as bad when the Channel Banner is also active.


Most definitely. With the channel banner up and progress bar I lose 1/2 of my 67" screen as seen below. I have the "info" up too, which pretty much takes away another 1/4 from what is left.

If the black was a bit more transparent then maybe the progress bar would be a little less annoying/aggravating.


----------



## bobnielsen

Xsabresx said:


> It has changed. It is much smaller over an opaque background.


But including the background it takes as much screen space as before


----------



## Laxguy

Huskie_2009 said:


> Curious. I too had a receiver reboot itself around 8PM last night for no reason.
> Don't know if the others were doing the same as they were not being watched.
> 
> Could it be possible D* made these reboot to prepare for the new GUI?
> Or it was downloaded, to be switched on by D* later, and I missed seeing the download screen?
> I only noticed this one because the TV was on and when I walked into the room, the progress was already at the "rebuilding scheduler" part.


This strongly suggests you had a power outage. Even a second or two would do it.


----------



## RunnerFL

bobnielsen said:


> But including the background it takes as much screen space as before


More actually.


----------



## Xsabresx

RunnerFL said:


> More actually.


I'm curious (because I really dont know) why that matters? Why would you need the status bar up, plus the info up and STILL need to see what is playing on the screen?

Maybe I see it different but to me it is just like the PIG. I am not really paying attention to the tv playing if I am reading the guide.


----------



## Drucifer

Xsabresx said:


> I'm curious (because I really dont know) why that matters? Why would you need the status bar up, plus the info up and STILL need to see what is playing on the screen?
> 
> Maybe I see it different but to me it is just like the PIG. I am not really paying attention to the tv playing if I am reading the guide.


The bigness is annoying because it occasionally blocks out something -- be it the score of a game, CC or sub-title text, etc.

In this case, it's a great example of going overboard with the solid black and the non-transparency of the smoke transparency border. Especially considering in HD, neither is needed to see the Time Bar.


----------



## ATARI

Having used the new HDGUI for several weeks now, my biggest complaint it that it covers up the ticker at the bottom of the screen on ESPN.


----------



## bpratt

ATARI said:


> Having used the new HDGUI for several weeks now, my biggest complaint it that it covers up the ticker at the bottom of the screen on ESPN.


Can't you just hit exit and make it go away?


----------



## Athlon646464

bpratt said:


> Can't you just hit exit and make it go away?


Yes


----------



## poppo

bpratt said:


> Can't you just hit exit and make it go away?


What about when you are running at FF or something? The point is it should not be blocking anything it doesn't need to. We already have those annoying channel bugs and mini previews that already block things enough. :nono2:


----------



## btk89

"poppo" said:


> What about when you are running at FF or something? The point is it should not be blocking anything it doesn't need to. We already have those annoying channel bugs and mini previews that already block things enough. :nono2:


Why would you need to be able to see an espn ticker or anything else at the bottom of the screen for that matter when fast forwarding? Frankly I dont see an issue at all. Its not like its frozen on the screen.


----------



## DogLover

poppo said:


> What about when you are running at FF or something? The point is it should not be blocking anything it doesn't need to. We already have those annoying channel bugs and mini previews that already block things enough. :nono2:


Actually, even running FF, you can hit exit and clear the time bar.

However, I agree with the consensus that the background is too big.


----------



## RunnerFL

Xsabresx said:


> I'm curious (because I really dont know) why that matters? Why would you need the status bar up, plus the info up and STILL need to see what is playing on the screen?


I don't need them both, I put up that pic for reference. Bob's comment was regarding the progress bar taking up more space when you include its background. The background they've given to the progress bar now blocks the entire 1/4 of the screen. With it up you can see screen crawls, etc and it just looks bad.


----------



## RunnerFL

bpratt said:


> Can't you just hit exit and make it go away?


Not while you FF or RW, etc. If you pause or just press play to see your spot you can immediately press exit and it will go away but if you are FF'ing pressing exit will stop your FF.


----------



## RunnerFL

btk89 said:


> Why would you need to be able to see an espn ticker or anything else at the bottom of the screen for that matter when fast forwarding?


Because we want to for one. Sometimes something catches my eye on the ticker and I RW to see the whole thing. I can't tell where to stop my RW because I can't see the ticker. As someone else pointed out it also blocks out closed captioning which people use.


----------



## Xsabresx

RunnerFL said:


> Because we want to for one. Sometimes something catches my eye on the ticker and I RW to see the whole thing. I can't tell where to stop my RW because I can't see the ticker. As someone else pointed out it also blocks out closed captioning which people use.


I can appreciate those reasons. For me it isnt an issue but now I can see how it would be for some.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> Not while you FF or RW, etc. If you pause or just press play to see your spot you can immediately press exit and it will go away but if you are FF'ing pressing exit will stop your FF.


I FF frequently and remove the progress bar all the time. You have to hit Exit right away.

Now, if you wait a few seconds, what RFL says is true.


----------



## rrdirectsr

I know I should have info on this but I don't have any yet.....

Does anyone know what is up with the tomatoes and popcorn buckets next to the star ratings for the movies. One person told me the tomato percent was from some rotten tomato website. Does anyone know about what the icons represent?


----------



## dpeters11

Yes, it's Rotten Tomatoes for critics rating and Flixster for the consumers. I believe Warner Bros. owns Flixster and Rotten Tomatoes is under that.


----------



## rrdirectsr

dpeters11 said:


> Yes, it's Rotten Tomatoes for critics rating and Flixster for the consumers. I believe Warner Bros. owns Flixster and Rotten Tomatoes is under that.


Thank you so much. That's been confusing the crud out of me for the past couple weeks.


----------



## P Smith

Answering to a post from closed thread related to HD GUI: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2891647&postcount=8 in part 


> DirecTV firmware rollouts *have nothing to do with* location, time zone, *model number* or anything like that. *They rollout by account.*


That's totally wrong and have no facts to support it.

In reality an UPGRADE ANNOUNCEMENT DATA consist many parameters, but no account's number(s).
Most important criteria - Model ID and IP mask plus IP port number.


----------



## ATARI

bpratt said:


> Can't you just hit exit and make it go away?


That is exactly what I do -- I just wish I didn't have to.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> Answering to a post from closed thread related to HD GUI: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2891647&postcount=8 in part
> 
> That's totally wrong and have no facts to support it.
> 
> In reality an UPGRADE ANNOUNCEMENT DATA consist many parameters, but no account's number(s).
> Most important criteria - Model ID and IP mask plus IP port number.


Nowhere did I say any account info was in the data, please read before you type. What I said was you get the new firmware when your account is authorized for it, not based on your location, not based on your model number, etc. This has been backed up by DirecTV installers who were briefed on the process.


----------



## djzack67

Hoping for it soon. This old box needs a lift


----------



## adkinsjm

RunnerFL said:


> No you can't. When a release has gone national you cannot get it unless your account has been flagged to get it. This is regardless of when you download.


It's amazing that people keep saying you can't force a download to a new release, even if it's a limited rollout. You just have to wait until the new one is in the stream for a few hours overnight before it goes national, unless I've been blessed to be authorized early each time.

Updated to 0x0575 tonight. At 3:06 a.m. EDT, I tried to force a download and got 0x04D1, which was normal because the new release didn't show in the stream. Tried it again at 3:12 a.m., when 0x0575 showed up in the stream according to RedH.com, and it found the software.

Sorry to burst everyone's bubble on here, but you can force the update. Try it right now. It's probably good to go until 4 a.m. EDT at least.

(Update: 0x0575 was in the stream until 6 a.m. EDT on Nov. 3)


----------



## hitokage

RobertE said:


> Then you have a misunderstanding of how the process works. During the CE windows, the software is open to everyone who forces a download. Being a CE "member" or not, it does not matter. The software will download.
> 
> This is a targeted national release (limited targets now). No amount of forcing at any time will get you the software if those boxes are not on "the list". It's just not going to happen.


I do not misunderstand how the CE process works. I was stating it was a *possible* reason - even though I was 99.999% sure it wasn't.

It's not very targeted if you can indeed force it. They may be able to do that and I've seen strange version numbers where that seems to be the case, but they didn't this time and didn't when the were rolling out MRV. The first receiver I did was Monday night/Tuesday morning (not a CE window), and I did it again tonight - Wednesday night/Thursday morning (also not a CE window) on one of our DVRs. The other boxes will stay as they are until DirecTV says it's time. The receiver is rarely used, and I only forced the upgrade as I missed the last CE window and it was running 0x4573. The DVR is used quite a bit, but doesn't record anything critical. This one I did so family members could use the new GUI and get used to it, before it was "forced" upon them.

This whole argument is the exact same one as when MRV was being rolled-out. Those that say you can force it to download, and those that say you can't. Now, just like then, I've forced it and it downloaded, so I'm stating it can be done, but it's not recommended by myself, forum mods/admins, and many other members of this community.

I'm not sure what people want as proof - pictures? It's not like I can give someone the RIDs in question and have them verify with DirecTV that they weren't in "the list". The odds of me forcing an upgrade (on multiple boxes and multiple occasions) the same time it was in the approved list are enormous.


----------



## adkinsjm

"hitokage" said:


> I do not misunderstand how the CE process works. I was stating it was a possible reason - even though I was 99.999% sure it wasn't.
> 
> It's not very targeted if you can indeed force it. They may be able to do that and I've seen strange version numbers where that seems to be the case, but they didn't this time and didn't when the were rolling out MRV. The first receiver I did was Monday night/Tuesday morning (not a CE window), and I did it again tonight - Wednesday night/Thursday morning (also not a CE window) on one of our DVRs. The other boxes will stay as they are until DirecTV says it's time. The receiver is rarely used, and I only forced the upgrade as I missed the last CE window and it was running 0x4573. The DVR is used quite a bit, but doesn't record anything critical. This one I did so family members could use the new GUI and get used to it, before it was "forced" upon them.
> 
> This whole argument is the exact same one as when MRV was being rolled-out. Those that say you can force it to download, and those that say you can't. Now, just like then, I've forced it and it downloaded, so I'm stating it can be done, but it's not recommended by myself, forum mods/admins, and many other members of this community.
> 
> I'm not sure what people want as proof - pictures? It's not like I can give someone the RIDs in question and have them verify with DirecTV that they weren't in "the list". The odds of me forcing an upgrade (on multiple boxes and multiple occasions) the same time it was in the approved list are enormous.


The first rule of forced upgrades is there is no such thing as forced upgrades.


----------



## hitokage

RunnerFL said:


> This has been backed up by DirecTV installers who were briefed on the process.


Who were they briefed by? Things can be explained wrong either intentionally or accidentally - ever played or seen people play telephone? I've personally seen and experienced this in multiple environments - where one group of people (corporate management) get an explanation on how a process works, then they explain the process to regional managers, these people then explain it to area managers, the those people explain it site managers, who then explain it to department managers, and those people finally explain it do the people at "the bottom".

The normal process for a firmware upgrade requires no end-user interaction - unless they are using the box at the time the process is to start, so they get a prompt asking for permission. Sending to specific boxes requires knowing whom you want to send it to, and those boxes then get instructed to download firmware. However, if an end-user knows the force firmware upgrade process, the box can't ask permission (one-way connection), it starts checking the "firmware stream" for valid firmware (checking for approval first would add a significant delay as the list would normally not be short), and begins the downloading and flashing process.

In other words, all the targeted deployment does is to instruct specific boxes they need to check for and receive a firmware upgrade. It does not tell boxes they can't have an upgrade if they're independently instructed via the end-user or an installer.


----------



## TDK1044

I take a very simplistic 'Field Of Dreams' approach to these things....If you wait, it will come.


----------



## electrober6

bobnielsen said:


> But including the background it takes as much screen space as before


+1


----------



## timf

Is the roll out order randomized every release, or does it always follow a similar pattern? My receivers always seem to get the updates around 45 days after the initial announcement.


----------



## bobcamp1

timf said:


> Is the roll out order randomized every release, or does it always follow a similar pattern? My receivers always seem to get the updates around 45 days after the initial announcement.


It generally follows the same pattern, west to east across the country.


----------



## Drucifer

adkinsjm said:


> . . . .
> (Update: 0x0575 was in the stream until 6 a.m. EDT on Nov. 3)


For which receivers?

I have two HR21-100 that I want to pull out of CE and leave at 0575, but last week snow storm screw that up for me. I put one on them back to NR 04D1, but its MRV doesn't get along well with my other DVRs.


----------



## P Smith

Watch www.redH.com/dtv there you'll find a log of last updates for each model.


----------



## Athlon646464

P Smith said:


> Watch www.redH.com/dtv; there you'll find a log of last updates for each model.


P, you need to remove the ';' from the link in order for it to work......


----------



## rdharris23

Question. On the redH firmware watcher site linked to above what do the Tp numbers across the top mean? I have searched around but cannot find anything.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

They're just to satisfy the inner geek, really, but they show the different transponders used for the different feeds. Every model has one feed that carries "the firmware anyone can get" while there are other feeds that are targeted to specific devices.


----------



## adkinsjm

Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> They're just to satisfy the inner geek, really, but they show the different transponders used for the different feeds. Every model has one feed that carries "the firmware anyone can get" while there are other feeds that are targeted to specific devices.


Remember the feed that carries "the firmware anyone can get" is turned off while the targeted feed is being sent out. That's where the window of opportunity to force a download for an update comes in.

The opportunity to download 0x0575 lasted three hours (approximately 3-6 a.m. Eastern time) early this morning.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, technically, at that point 0x0575 became "the firmware anyone can get." There are other targeted feeds that you just can't download unless you're on some secret hush-hush list.


----------



## rdharris23

adkinsjm said:


> Remember the feed that carries "the firmware anyone can get" is turned off while the targeted feed is being sent out. That's where the window of opportunity to force a download for an update comes in.
> 
> The opportunity to download 0x0575 lasted three hours (approximately 3-6 a.m. Eastern time) early this morning.





Stuart Sweet said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> They're just to satisfy the inner geek, really, but they show the different transponders used for the different feeds. Every model has one feed that carries "the firmware anyone can get" while there are other feeds that are targeted to specific devices.


Thanks for the welcome and the answers. I'm going to keep my eye on the site tonight to try and get the HD UI. My inner geek just can't wait for the official rollout now that I know about it.

Thanks again.


----------



## tulanejosh

so we will be able to force an upgrade to HD GUI again tonight? kinda confused...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

No one here will be able to answer that for you. You could always go to the redh page for your particular receiver and refresh it manually every half hour or so, and if you see 0x0575 show up, try downloading it. It's sort of hit and miss right now.


----------



## tulanejosh

i guess let me clarify my quesiton...

If 575 shows up on the site at some point this evening/morning, I technically have the ability to force and upgrade (know full well that it may not show up again).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

"Probably." It may show up again in a form where anyone can download it, or it may show up targeted to specific receivers. If you see it, you certainly can try to pull it down but be aware you might get the current national release instead. I guarantee after the download, you'll notice the difference.


----------



## RobertE

One other thing to keep in mind, if you manage to get it, support may be iffy at best for another 4-8 weeks. So, do so at your own risk.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> One other thing to keep in mind, if you manage to get it, support may be iffy at best for another 4-8 weeks. So, do so at your own risk.


I'm sure it is just as stable as the current NR, but I will give a *warning*. If you have a mix batch of receivers and you can't get it for all, you may have some MRV issues between HDGUI SW & SDGUI SW.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> I'm sure it is just as stable as the current NR, but I will give a *warning*. If you have a mix batch of receivers and you can't get it for all, you may have some MRV issues between HDGUI SW & SDGUI SW.


Sorry, was referring to support from CSRs or field techs. At this point it's fairly stable though, not to say some hiccups may occur, which is pretty much the point of the limited release.

Precede with caution.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Sorry for the newbie question as well:

I just forced my download on my HR21/700 and got 0x4D1. I take it that is NOT the new UI update but simply the prep update for it? Once the download was done, it still shows the old interface.

I am assuming I now have to wait for another release to come through to get the interface?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Michael Mullis said:


> Sorry for the newbie question as well:
> 
> I just forced my download on my HR21/700 and got 0x4D1. I take it that is NOT the new UI update but simply the prep update for it? Once the download was done, it still shows the old interface.
> 
> I am assuming I now have to wait for another release to come through to get the interface?


:welcome_s To DBSTalk.

There is no reason to attempt to download the new software, when DIRECTV decides it is ready for your receiver they will send it to you automatically.

The release that you downloaded is likely the NR for the receiver that you have. Give it time and you will get it.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Thanks for the welcome! I'm a little impatient on this one. I'm in the CE program, and I attempted to get it over the past weekend.......and the hard drive on my HR21 died! So not only did I not get the UI early, but I had to wait until Tuesday to get a replacement. And during activation the rep said the UI was starting it's rollout. 

So I forced the download tonight and got excited before I realized it's not the release.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> Sorry, was referring to *support from CSRs or field techs.* At this point it's fairly stable though, not to say some hiccups may occur, which is pretty much the point of the limited release.
> 
> Precede with caution.


Except for being prettier, there are really no big differences at this time between the two NR GUIs, that should confuse anybody.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Except for being prettier, there are really no big differences at this time between the two NR GUIs, that should confuse anybody.


Try walking someone through the menus when what you are looking and what they should be looking at are not the same. Good times.

Don't know why this seems to be turning into a debate. :nono:


----------



## dpeters11

"Drucifer" said:


> Except for being prettier, there are really no big differences at this time between the two NR GUIs, that should confuse anybody.


You've never dealt with end users have you?


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> You've never dealt with end users have you?


He's referring to DirecTV Techs & CSRs. I expect the majority to be a lot more informed.


----------



## dpeters11

"Drucifer" said:


> He's referring to DirecTV Techs & CSRs. I expect the majority to be a lot more informed.


Yes, but in dealing with users of my own, I've had to be very specific with them, exactly what an icon looks like, etc. Even if it has a word description.

And we know not all CSRs are created equal.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> He's referring to DirecTV Techs & CSRs. I expect the majority to be a lot more informed.


How good of support do you possibly think the masses will receive as training is just now starting on the HD Gui and it's quirks?


----------



## dennisj00

User interface training is very difficult no matter what the skill level. Not only are you trying to show them something new, you're competing with whatever else is on their mind . . . texting, brain surgery, getting fired, getting promoted, meeting their lunch date, making sure their spouse doesn't know about the lunch date . . .

So a small percentage gets through.


----------



## JayMatt77

"Drucifer" said:


> I'm sure it is just as stable as the current NR, but I will give a warning. If you have a mix batch of receivers and you can't get it for all, you may have some MRV issues between HDGUI SW & SDGUI SW.


FWIW, I've had the HD GUI on my HR22-100 for nearly 3 weeks and have not had any issues with MRV between the HR22 and my H21-100 with the SD GUI.


----------



## Rockermann

So, I'm seeing version 0x0576 on the RedH site now... how is that different than 0x0575?


----------



## adkinsjm

Rockermann said:


> So, I'm seeing version 0x0576 on the RedH site now... how is that different than 0x0575?


Who knows? It's one of those special downloads that is not available by just forcing a software download.


----------



## ATARI

Rockermann said:


> So, I'm seeing version 0x0576 on the RedH site now... how is that different than 0x0575?


It's one number higher, obviously.


----------



## ATARI

RobertE said:


> Don't know why this seems to be turning into a debate. :nono:


Are you new around here?

_Everything_ turns into a debate.


----------



## Rockermann

ATARI said:


> It's one number higher, obviously.


Ahh... Now I get it. It's that much better too I'm sure.


----------



## mrfatboy

adkinsjm said:


> Who knows? It's one of those special downloads that is not available by just forcing a software download.


How can you tell from the chart that it is not available to force download?


----------



## RunnerFL

mrfatboy said:


> How can you tell from the chart that it is not available to force download?


The transponder it is on is a giveaway.


----------



## mrfatboy

What transponders should I be looking for to force a download?


----------



## adkinsjm

04d1 was also available at the same time. That's also a giveaway.


----------



## RunnerFL

mrfatboy said:


> What transponders should I be looking for to force a download?


You shouldn't be forcing a download. Just because 576 is newer that doesn't mean you want it. It could have something terribly wrong with it. Just wait for the NR to get to you.


----------



## adkinsjm

RunnerFL said:


> You shouldn't be forcing a download. Just because 576 is newer that doesn't mean you want it. It could have something terribly wrong with it. Just wait for the NR to get to you.


Did you change your tune? You posted that you couldn't force a download, but now you're a believer that it can be done? It goes to show don't trust what people have to write on Internet message boards.


----------



## Athlon646464

adkinsjm said:


> Do we need your permission to force downloads?


You don't, but his advice is sound. If you force firmware early you are doing so at your own risk, even with a National Release version.

There have been instances in the past where a NR roll out has been stopped, patched and then re-started. The first few thousand subs who got it had issues.

Forcing can give you issues, and very little support for those issues.


----------



## RunnerFL

adkinsjm said:


> Did you change your tune? You posted that you couldn't force a download, but now you're a believer that it can be done? It goes to show don't trust what people have to write on Internet message boards.


You can't force it if you're not authorized for it. I just got tired of arguing with you people who think you know better. There was ONE night anyone could grab it. That is NOT the norm.


----------



## Shades228

Rockermann said:


> Ahh... Now I get it. It's that much better too I'm sure.


It goes to 11.


----------



## P Smith

NR doesn't require "authorization", you can take it anytime, if you know the remote sequence.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> NR doesn't require "authorization", you can take it anytime, if you know the remote sequence.


That is incorrect.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think what Mr.Smith means is that if you want to pull whatever's in the stream on the national release transponder, you can do so at any time. That is not to be construed as your being able to get the HDGUI. The current NATIONAL RELEASE is still the old GUI. The 0x575 release is not available nationally.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> That is incorrect.


You should post something more useful then repeating the self created mantra. 
At least, my point could be proved by anyone who like to test it.


----------



## Drucifer

Got to wondering . . . . so get ready for something dumb.

Has the new HDGUI been review on a B&W set?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Not that I know of. I would be interested to see actual photos of it running on such a TV.


----------



## txfeinbergs

Drucifer said:


> Got to wondering . . . . so get ready for something dumb.
> 
> Has the new HDGUI been review on a B&W set?


Are there black and white Hi-Def sets?


----------



## drussell

Drucifer said:


> Got to wondering . . . . so get ready for something dumb.
> 
> Has the new HDGUI been review on a B&W set?


Older Sharp Aquos sets have a Monochrome setting.


----------



## Drucifer

txfeinbergs said:


> Are there black and white Hi-Def sets?


Not that I now of, but with a lot of members trying to get HD receiver to support SD televisions. I assumed there must be a few B&Ws in garages or kitchens.


----------



## tj1855

JayMatt77 said:


> FWIW, I've had the HD GUI on my HR22-100 for nearly 3 weeks and have not had any issues with MRV between the HR22 and my H21-100 with the SD GUI.


I noticed you are in Gilbert also. Did you force the download of the new gui, or did D* send it out to you?


----------



## Michael Mullis

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think what Mr.Smith means is that if you want to pull whatever's in the stream on the national release transponder, you can do so at any time. That is not to be construed as your being able to get the HDGUI. The current NATIONAL RELEASE is still the old GUI. The 0x575 release is not available nationally.


I am proof of this.


----------



## P Smith

Michael Mullis said:


> I am proof of this.


Tell us what, when, [your DVR model too] you got !


----------



## inkahauts

Stuart Sweet said:


> This isn't about the CE process (which we don't discuss here ) this is about rolling out an update to millions of devices that is far more significant than any update most of them have seen. The only thing comparable is when the H21 and H23 switched to the same code base as the HR's. Some devices will fail because they were flaky and this pushed them over the edge. Some new conditions will arise because the install base is much larger. Some people just won't be happy and will call customer service to complain. This is about exercising caution and making sure the latest features don't interfere with the way people watch television.


And IMHO even more important, so they don't have too many people calling in asking about the changes to the new gui at the same time. Even if you could guarantee the system would work perfectly for everyone, you will still get plenty of calls because it looks different and some people want to be told how to do everything. I wouldn't be surprised if firmware issues where second or even further down the list as reasons this will be a slow rollout.


----------



## djzack67

Anyone new get it


----------



## Athlon646464

hiker said:


> Good, now can we now discuss 576 in this thread?
> 
> Last eve after skiingj posted that he forced a download of 576, I also did the same and got 576 on all 8 HR20s.
> 
> One thing I'm confused about is the problem when viewing any of the graphic displays through the composite video output. All of my HR20s are located in the HT. I have several SD extension TVs and when using INFO, GUIDE, etc I only see this ugly message: "This TV or its cables are not HD. To see screen graphics, press the RES key on the front of the receiver until this message no longer appears." Is there any way around this since running to another room to press RES is not something I want to do every time I go to the kitchen? Any way to use RES through IR remote?


It's a known issue....... :nono2:

Do a search at Monoprice.com for a Component (YpbPr) to Composite Converter. It is known to work well. I tried to put a link here straight to it for you, but for some reason the direct link would not work. It's product ID #7114.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

All CE chatter has been and will continue to be removed from this thread. If you want to talk about a release other than the National Release we have a place for that.


----------



## RunnerFL

Michael Mullis said:


> Scott, you removed my post but it WAS a legit non CE download. As I said the firmware site shows 0576 is now available for my DVR and I force downloaded it. I don't know why you deleted it.


Because the version you downloaded was a CE.


----------



## Michael Mullis

RunnerFL said:


> Because the version you downloaded was a CE.


I stand corrected then.


----------



## mkdtv21

I don't mean to talk about the CE but I'm a little confused. If this release were talking about is eventually going to be pushed out to all receivers then why is the current CE still a customer candidate.


----------



## RunnerFL

mkdtv21 said:


> I don't mean to talk about the CE but I'm a little confused. If this release were talking about is eventually going to be pushed out to all receivers then why is the current CE still a customer candidate.


Only The Shadow knows...


----------



## djzack67

Looking forward to the release


----------



## Boobie1998

Looking forward to the new guide as well.


----------



## Drucifer

mkdtv21 said:


> I don't mean to talk about the CE but I'm a little confused. If this release were talking about is eventually going to be pushed out to all receivers then why is the current CE still a customer candidate.


The CE program is a running process. It doesn't end with a NR. They could continue to fine tune the NR until they think they can't get it any better without doing a High-Rick CE.

It was also rumored that the first release was limited to employee's accounts. But haven't seen that verified.

To keep more up-to-date of what is being release always monitor the Firmware Watcher site and see what is being distributed in the wee hours.


----------



## Poochie

It appears that with the new GUI, I have to press 7 buttons, beginning with Menu, to get to the To Do List. Is there a shortcut?


----------



## dpeters11

"Poochie" said:


> It appears that with the new GUI, I have to press 7 buttons, beginning with Menu, to get to the To Do List. Is there a shortcut?


Unfortunately, the only way is through a remote that can do macros, but I know my harmony can't do that many steps.


----------



## Athlon646464

Try this:

http://www.avforums.com/forums/remo...ny-one-sequence-adding-more-than-5-steps.html

Or this:

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmo...Sequence-with-more-than-5-commands/m-p/278472


----------



## kram

ATARI said:


> This would be a good time for DirecTV to use that TV mail feature and let customers know that changes to the look and feel of the guide/menus are coming. This might cut down on the number of "What the h*ll happened to my receiver!!" calls that customer support will be getting.


Great idea! But I bet no one at D* has thought of it. More than likely they'll post an email *after *the rollout!


----------



## Laxguy

Poochie said:


> It appears that with the new GUI, I have to press 7 buttons, beginning with Menu, to get to the To Do List. Is there a shortcut?


You can use a web browser if you're networked. Check out posts by Waltz49.


----------



## vfviola

A side question here. Does the reboot take as long with new update or is the reboot still taking a little time to restart the receiver?


----------



## dpeters11

Reboots still seem to take about as long. Actually, I think at one point, quite a while ago it seems, the boot up process was sped up, especially in step 2. 

The part that's always cracked me up is the "a few more seconds".


----------



## dpeters11

"Laxguy" said:


> You can use a web browser if you're networked. Check out posts by Waltz49.


I cant seem to get his todo list to work on it. I hit the button three times, three different results, none of them todo list.


----------



## vfviola

Thanks for the info. Still waiting on east coast for the update. Usually, I get the second week. With this being such a major update, not sure if that will remain the same!


----------



## Drucifer

vfviola said:


> A side question here. Does the reboot take as long with new update or is the reboot still taking a little time to restart the receiver?


No. You're not downloading new software. But the installs are the same.


----------



## Laxguy

dpeters11 said:


> I cant seem to get his todo list to work on it. I hit the button three times, three different results, none of them todo list.


Ach, you're right. Sorry, I haven't used it much since I got the iPad. Dunno when changes in the set up in the CE's made that one not hit the right sequences.


----------



## Drucifer

vfviola said:


> Thanks for the info. Still waiting on east coast for the update. Usually, I get the second week. With this being such a major update, not sure if that will remain the same!


The new Channel Banner NR took six weeks for me. This one is going to be just as slow to get completely distributed.


----------



## djzack67

It's going to come next week while I'm gone on vacation and totally freak out my house sitter.


----------



## TDK1044

When it comes, it comes. looking forward to it.


----------



## BearsFan

Yup, very different rollout schedule than I'm used to; have a friend in Arkansas who has the new GUI; one in Michigan; and one in Nebraska who all have it. All but one of these friends has had D* longer than me (I've had it since '99)...and I'm still waiting.

Wondering if it's a HD DVR vs. HD Receiver thing...everyone I know that has a DVR got the update, and I'm on just the HD Receiver (H24-200) that I got his past May & am still waiting. 

I'd love to have more patience, the anticipation is killing me! :sure:


----------



## detroit_fan

BearsFan said:


> Yup, very different rollout schedule than I'm used to; have a friend in Arkansas who has the new GUI; one in Michigan; and one in Nebraska who all have it. All but one of these friends has had D* longer than me (I've had it since '99)...and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Wondering if it's a HD DVR vs. HD Receiver thing...everyone I know that has a DVR got the update, and I'm on just the HD Receiver (H24-200) that I got his past May & am still waiting.
> 
> I'd love to have more patience, the anticipation is killing me! :sure:


I'm in Michigan, have 3 hd-dvr's and been with D* since 2001. Nothing yet


----------



## JimAtTheRez

I am in central MS, have 4 HD DVR's (3 different models), have been with Directv since 2003, and I don't have the new GUI yet. I am waiting patiently.....or not.


----------



## Random987

Phoenix - 2 HD-DVR's, no update yet.


----------



## P Smith

So, what the meaning of the last posts ?

You always (knowing your expected version and STB/DVR model) can check here http://www.redh.com/dtv/

So, I don't see the announced versions spooling... Why the posts ?


----------



## djzack67

"BearsFan" said:


> Yup, very different rollout schedule than I'm used to; have a friend in Arkansas who has the new GUI; one in Michigan; and one in Nebraska who all have it. All but one of these friends has had D* longer than me (I've had it since '99)...and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Wondering if it's a HD DVR vs. HD Receiver thing...everyone I know that has a DVR got the update, and I'm on just the HD Receiver (H24-200) that I got his past May & am still waiting.
> 
> I'd love to have more patience, the anticipation is killing me! :sure:


HD DVR here. No love yet


----------



## djzack67

"P Smith" said:


> So, what the meaning of the last posts ?
> 
> You always (knowing your expected version and STB/DVR model) can check here http://www.redh.com/dtv/
> 
> So, I don't see the announced versions spooling... Why the posts ?


Guessing to everyone is as tech savvy


----------



## P Smith

you don't need to
just get your model id and click on the URL, then press F5 each minute and wait, wait, wait ... Zzzz...


----------



## texasbrit

A couple of people(non-employees) have reported getting the download of the new UI this morning...


----------



## adkinsjm

"texasbrit" said:


> A couple of people(non-employees) have reported getting the download of the new UI this morning...


It was available on the stream this morning.


----------



## bluedevil229

adkinsjm said:


> It was available on the stream this morning.


Does anyone know what kind of reasoning they're using for rollout?

Is it by when you signed up? Geographical region? Last name? Whether I'm a Pisces or not?


----------



## uncledd

I'm in Las Vegas, NV and a customer since 98, got the update early this morning.


----------



## RobertE

bluedevil229 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of reasoning they're using for rollout?
> 
> Is it by when you signed up? Geographical region? Last name? Whether I'm a Pisces or not?


Employees & Las Vegas DMA (public test) now, everyone else by DMA/Time zone throughout Dec & Jan.


----------



## hiker

uncledd said:


> I'm in Las Vegas, NV and a customer since 98, got the update early this morning.


What DVR model and what software release number? Is the NR 0x575, or 0x576 or ?


----------



## Athlon646464

bluedevil229 said:


> Does anyone know what kind of reasoning they're using for rollout?
> 
> Is it by when you signed up? Geographical region? Last name? Whether I'm a Pisces or not?


No clue, but :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## bluedevil229

RobertE said:


> Employees & Las Vegas DMA (public test) now, everyone else by DMA/Time zone throughout Dec & Jan.


No kidding.

Well, that stinks for me, being in Va and all.

Thanks.


----------



## Drucifer

hiker said:


> What DVR model and what software release number? Is the NR 0x575, or 0x576 or ?


Well if look at the Firmware Watcher site, you'll see that 0576 was in the stream last night. That would make it the current NR


----------



## adkinsjm

"bluedevil229" said:


> No kidding.
> 
> Well, that stinks for me, being in Va and all.
> 
> Thanks.


You just need to check the firmware site to see when 0576 is back in the stream and force a download.


----------



## bluedevil229

adkinsjm said:


> You just need to check the firmware site to see when 0576 is back in the stream and force a download.


Any chance you have a link?

(and yes, I looked around for it before I asked )

Thanks!


----------



## hiker

Drucifer said:


> Well if look at the Firmware Watcher site, you'll see that 0576 was in the stream last night. That would make it the current NR


It's confusing since one of the mods stated that 576 was the CE release. I forced 576 three days ago and was told that it was CE.


----------



## bpratt

hiker said:


> It's confusing since one of the mods stated that 576 was the CE release. I forced 576 three days ago and was told that it was CE.


Three days ago 576 was a CE release. Today it is an NR.


----------



## adkinsjm

"bluedevil229" said:


> Any chance you have a link?
> 
> (and yes, I looked around for it before I asked )
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## bluedevil229

So, should I be able to download the new firmware during the hours of 11-2, or do I need to be up and ready EXACTLY at the times that the firmware watcher dictates?


----------



## Drucifer

bluedevil229 said:


> Any chance you have a link?
> 
> (and yes, I looked around for it before I asked )
> 
> Thanks!


DirecTV Firmware Watcher


----------



## bluedevil229

bluedevil229 said:


> So, should I be able to download the new firmware during the hours of 11-2, or do I need to be up and ready EXACTLY at the times that the firmware watcher dictates?


And what time zone are those times?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Guys and Gals, feel free to ask CE related questions in the CE Forum and let's not discuss them here.

Thank You!


----------



## Drucifer

hiker said:


> It's confusing since one of the mods stated that 576 was the CE release. I forced 576 three days ago and was told that it was CE.


Three days ago it was a CE CC (Customer Candidate). With no major new issues, it was quickly approved on Monday for NR.

This has happen before with NRs. It is why NRs are slowly release. NRs are constantly reviewed and updated by DirecTV as minor issues are corrected.

You can tell when DirecTV is finish with minor updates when the CE group here moves on to a High Risk instead of a Customer Candidate.


----------



## adkinsjm

"bluedevil229" said:


> So, should I be able to download the new firmware during the hours of 11-2, or do I need to be up and ready EXACTLY at the times that the firmware watcher dictates?


The time varies. I forced a download just after 6 Eastern this morning.


----------



## Drucifer

bluedevil229 said:


> And *what time zone* are those times?


Where is DirecTV tech dept? Pacific Time Zone.


----------



## trep

Hi everyone. We received the new HD Guide this AM in Las Vegas when we woke up. The system shows it downloaded last night at around 2am (PT). We live in LV and have 2 HD DVR's, an HR20-100 and an HR20-700. They both received the download of 05676 software last night on their own. It looks a lot different, but is super fast compared to what it was before. So far, I really like it. Thanks, I hope everyone around the country gets it soon.


----------



## P Smith

bluedevil229 said:


> Any chance you have a link?
> 
> (and yes, I looked around for it before I asked )
> 
> Thanks!


Then explain to me what is written in a post#197 ? And how exactly you 'looked around' ?


----------



## wahooq

Just FYI everyone the reason for the slow rollout is to correct bugs and issues...there is a possibility that by forcing a download before it is autoupdated is not a good idea....since mine downloaded i have received 3 different fixes...which might not have occured if i had forced it....jsut be forewarned...DTV does not recommened EVER forcing a download...even before this rollout....it can cause problems with the next autoupdate when forced to download.......just be patient and wait for the correct updated version


----------



## Athlon646464

trep said:



> Hi everyone. We received the new HD Guide this AM in Las Vegas when we woke up. The system shows it downloaded last night at around 2am (PT). We live in LV and have 2 HD DVR's, an HR20-100 and an HR20-700. They both received the download of 05676 software last night on their own. It looks a lot different, but is super fast compared to what it was before. So far, I really like it. Thanks, I hope everyone around the country gets it soon.


Congrats, and :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## Athlon646464

bluedevil229 said:


> And what time zone are those times?


If you look closely at the web site (near the top of whatever listing you are looking at) it will tell you the 'local' time of his server. Adjust to your time zone accordingly.

Be aware, if you create an issue for yourself by *forcing* your box to do something, you may have a difficult time getting support from D*.


----------



## uncledd

It was 0x576 on my HR24-200.


----------



## hiker

Scott Kocourek said:


> Guys and Gals, feel free to ask CE related questions in the CE Forum and let's not discuss them here.
> 
> Thank You!


Scott, if 576 is now a NR like at least 2 others have posted, can't we discuss in this thread? Thanks


----------



## Scott Kocourek

hiker said:


> Scott, if 576 is now a NR like at least 2 others have posted, can't we discuss in this thread? Thanks


Yes you may.

There was a fine line before, I hope you understand.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Agreed. Scott and I discussed this with the rest of the staff, and while we were not prepared to allow discussion of 0x0576, it's now fair game, since it's gone national.

However, if you're interested in discussing any other aspect of closed testing, please read the threads here.


----------



## vfviola

Sorry to always be changing the subject, but I was curious if the quicktune feature changed as well to a black display?


----------



## Athlon646464

vfviola said:


> Sorry to always be changing the subject, but I was curious if the quicktune feature changed as well to a black display?


Yes


----------



## plainsman

HR23-700: forced a load of 0x576 - can report one small issue and fix:

the guide scrolling was line-by-line even though i had "scrolling effects" turned off -- i had a quicker jump-scroll already confgured.

went into menu, setup ... turned scrolling effects on and then back off -- i now have a proper jump scroll.

after a quick look it seems very nice.


----------



## hiker

plainsman said:


> HR23-700: forced a load of 0x576 - can report one small issue and fix:
> 
> the guide scrolling was line-by-line even though i had "scrolling effects" turned off -- i had a quicker jump-scroll already confgured.
> 
> went into menu, setup ... turned scrolling effects on and then back off -- i now have a proper jump scroll.
> 
> after a quick look it seems very nice.


Thanks for the tip on the scrolling effects problem. I had the same issue, now fixed.

The scrolling through the guide is a lot quicker but I still have the sluggish problem after inactivity with all of my HR20s. If there is no user activity for several hours, the first key press takes 5-10+ seconds before any response. We know now to wait until a response is seen after first key press, but channel changes can be maddening. This happens using IR remote or waltzremote on PC browser. I was hoping this would be fixed with this new NR but not so. Has anyone seen any improvement with this problem?


----------



## bluedevil229

P Smith said:


> Then explain to me what is written in a post#197 ? And how exactly you 'looked around' ?


Not that I owe you an explanation, but I searched the forums before I asked.


----------



## P Smith

usually reading is helpful


----------



## texasbrit

Several posts on the directv forum from people in Vegas who have just received the new HD GUI but who have SD equipment (modulator to TV, slingbox, DVD recorder etc) connected to the composite video outputs of the receiver at the same time as using the HD outputs. Of course they now get the warning message on the SD output and so it's unusable unless they switch the whole box to 480i. 
One option would be to use a component to composite video converter like the one from monoprice. But I wonder if the HD GUI is even watchable when it's downconverted to 480i?


----------



## WestDC

texasbrit said:


> Several posts on the directv forum from people in Vegas who have just received the new HD GUI but who have SD equipment (modulator to TV, slingbox, DVD recorder etc) connected to the composite video outputs of the receiver at the same time as using the HD outputs. Of course they now get the warning message on the SD output and so it's unusable unless they switch the whole box to 480i.
> One option would be to use a component to composite video converter like the one from monoprice. But I wonder if the HD GUI is even watchable when it's downconverted to 480i?


Yes, it is watchable -and looks good

H21-200 using 480i NOW only on a 27" (1997) RCA bedroom TV -The TV itself only displays 480i lines of resolution unless the Receiver (H21) can double the lines and make the tube tv SCAN at 1080i -Which I don't think it ever did -the current picture displayed to me is the same as when the box was set to 1080i before the NEW GUI exsited.

But that's just me I guess? :lol:


----------



## bigwad

I forced the download to my 2 HR20-700's yesterday morning. I kinda like the new look. I haven't noticed much difference in speed when changing channels or selecting a program from the guide. I don't like the progress bar at the bottom blacking out the picture like it does. Minor things I can live with if the speed was better changing channels and responding to the remote, tho!

A comment made earlier suggested that forcing the download prior to it's release nationally to my area might prevent mine from getting some updates that are pushed to those already getting it through normal circumstances. 

Is there a way for me to know that these updates have been pushed out to receivers already getting the NR? Is there a way for me to get these updates? Possibly by forcing another download when the 0x576 is back in the stream?

And when it does finally work it's way all the out to Va will I get the updates automatically?

Thanks


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If there are updates beyond the one you forced last night, you'll likely get them. If there are continued updates to the old UI (which is not impossible) you will probably not get them.


----------



## bigwad

Thanks, Stuart. 

So, bottom line, I'm better off staying with the 0x576 than reverting back to the old program?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

If you like it, keep it. If not, revert without fear. While there is always a small chance of losing programs with any upgrade or downgrade, it's no more likely with this version than with any other.


----------



## bigwad

I like it, I think I'll keep it! Thanks for the info and look forward to continuing improvements.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## jbauer

Hi All,

I have a HR24-500. http://www.redh.com/dtv/ says 0x0576 is "inactive"

Anyone know what that means? I tried to force an update, and got the old version again...

- Thanx!
- Jon


----------



## wahooq

why do I feel like Noah?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It just means it's not available right now.


----------



## Drucifer

jbauer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a HR24-500. http://www.redh.com/dtv/ says 0x0576 is "inactive"
> 
> Anyone know what that means? I tried to force an update, and got the old version again...
> 
> - Thanx!
> - Jon


It's not currently being stream. NR upgrades are not stream when most people are watching or recording.


----------



## adkinsjm

I word of advice to those looking to upgrade. Do research before asking questions. There is a search option. If you are asking how to force a download, you're not ready to force a download.


----------



## plainsman

an update to my initial force of 0x576 -- issue -- diagnostic code 24-416 ...

upon entering the "running receiver self check..." screen, 0576 immediately stopped and reported diagnostic code 24-416 w/ an 800 -number to call for receiver replacment.

below that was a prompt to hit enter to continue.

i did hit enter and the reboot and subsequent receiver operation were good and i briefly checked out the HD interface.

returning to the den about 8 hours later the receiver was sitting on the same error report screen indicating the 24-416 code.

i reverted to 0x4D1 and this error hasn't been encountered upon reboot and self-test.

after booting 4D1 the "Software Download" screen appeared .. acquiring additional software and everything runs albeit w/ the SD interface.

it appears 24-416 is new to 0x576 ....?
anyone know what this means?


----------



## wahooq

means it not a good idea to force software downloads


----------



## plainsman

wahooq said:


> means it not a good idea to force software downloads


to borrow from truman capote speaking to detective Wang - "say your prepositions and articles..."


----------



## djzack67

Can't wait. The new guide sounds awesome


----------



## texasbrit

WestDC said:


> Yes, it is watchable -and looks good
> 
> H21-200 using 480i NOW only on a 27" (1997) RCA bedroom TV -The TV itself only displays 480i lines of resolution unless the Receiver (H21) can double the lines and make the tube tv SCAN at 1080i -Which I don't think it ever did -the current picture displayed to me is the same as when the box was set to 1080i before the NEW GUI exsited.
> 
> But that's just me I guess? :lol:


No, I meant how does the HD UI look when you output it in HD over component, and then convert the whole thing to SD using a component to composite converter like the one from monoprice. But Jim Litz reports he has tried it and it looks fine, so for anyone using an HDTV and an SDTV simultaneously, that's a good solution, because the DirecTV receiver thinks it is connected to two HD boxes and so does not generate a warning message..


----------



## Laxguy

And use capitalizations where appropriate, as well as commas and periods.

.........


----------



## Drucifer

plainsman said:


> an update to my initial force of 0x576 -- issue -- diagnostic code 24-416 ...
> 
> upon entering the "running receiver self check..." screen, 0576 immediately stopped and reported diagnostic code 24-416 w/ an 800 -number to call for receiver replacment.
> 
> below that was a prompt to hit enter to continue.
> 
> i did hit enter and the reboot and subsequent receiver operation were good and i briefly checked out the HD interface.
> 
> returning to the den about 8 hours later the receiver was sitting on the same error report screen indicating the 24-416 code.
> 
> i reverted to 0x4D1 and this error hasn't been encountered upon reboot and self-test.
> 
> after booting 4D1 the "Software Download" screen appeared .. acquiring additional software and everything runs albeit w/ the SD interface.
> 
> it appears 24-416 is new to 0x576 ....?
> anyone know what this means?





> Code:
> 
> 
> 24 	A fatal error has occurred. ([COLOR="Red"]HR23-700 Only[/COLOR]) 	You will need to replace the HR23-700 receiver.
> 
> Code 24 (HR23-700 only)
> Diagnostic code 24 detects a hardware failure in the HR23-700. This test and error code can appear at boot up and is periodically run in the background. When the background test detects a problem, the receiver will reboot and display this message. OSD Text: "A fatal error has occurred."
> 
> Unplug your receiver immediately and call 1-800-531-5000 to order a replacement receiver reporting the diagnostic code displayed.
> 
> You will need to replace the HR23-700 receiver.
> 
> 
> The receiver is inoperable, and the customer should unplug the receiver.
> The HR23-700 should be replaced If the message says " A problem with your receiver has been detected"
> The customer can select CONTINUE while they wait for the replacement receiver
> If the receiver is not replaced, then it may eventually display the "Fatal Error" message.


Well is your receiver a HR23?


----------



## jbaron76

I forced the download this morning at 5:45 AM Central Time. I checked first and it was in the stream for my unit (HR22-100). There were no problems during the install and the new UI looks great. I was a little disappointed that some of the UI functions are still slow. Bringing up the guide and the playlist are both still slow. However, once in the guide and playlist, scrolling up and down is now much improved! I like the color scheme. Text now is much more crisp and readable to me.

All in all it is a much needed improvement. I still feel though, that the HR21, 22 and 23 boxes fall too short in processing power.


----------



## plainsman

Drucifer said:


> Well is your receiver a HR23?


yes - and the first time i got this error was when 0x576 booted to run.

upon reversion to 4D1 it has not reappeared.

what's the specific nature of the hardware problem?

the only thing iffy w/ the box that i know of is a stuck fan which i lubed. i'm cooling the box w/ an additional muffin fan.

reported internal temp is 86 degrees which sounds good.


----------



## wahooq

dont believe in punctuation prepositions or articles


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not sure what the nature of the error is, but I suspect that the error checking has been changed in the new software to catch errors sooner. We've seen this before, and sometimes it means that receivers will show up as "failed" when previously they haven't. My suggestion to you is to watch everything on that DVR now, while you can. It's very likely that it will fail.


----------



## RunnerFL

plainsman said:


> an update to my initial force of 0x576 -- issue -- diagnostic code 24-416 ...
> 
> upon entering the "running receiver self check..." screen, 0576 immediately stopped and reported diagnostic code 24-416 w/ an 800 -number to call for receiver replacment.
> 
> below that was a prompt to hit enter to continue.
> 
> i did hit enter and the reboot and subsequent receiver operation were good and i briefly checked out the HD interface.
> 
> returning to the den about 8 hours later the receiver was sitting on the same error report screen indicating the 24-416 code.
> 
> i reverted to 0x4D1 and this error hasn't been encountered upon reboot and self-test.
> 
> after booting 4D1 the "Software Download" screen appeared .. acquiring additional software and everything runs albeit w/ the SD interface.
> 
> it appears 24-416 is new to 0x576 ....?
> anyone know what this means?


A 24- error is a "fatal" error. This is why people shouldn't be forcing downloads.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> A 24- error is a "fatal" error. This is why people shouldn't be forcing downloads.


As shouldn't smoke, shouldn't drink alcohol, shouldn't drive ...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

But seriously, plainsman... 

watch what you need to watch off that DVR and call customer service. That's my advice to you.


----------



## plainsman

Stuart Sweet said:


> But seriously, plainsman...
> 
> watch what you need to watch off that DVR and call customer service. That's my advice to you.


thanks for the advice but this is a less-than-fatal error being reported as such, apparently due to additional testing done via the new firmware. I've fixed too damn many bugs in error-checking code -- falsely reporting a problem -- to ignore the possibility this is just one more

i would still appreciate knowing what 24-416 points to.

-PM.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

plainsman said:


> an update to my initial force of 0x576 -- issue -- diagnostic code 24-416 ...
> 
> upon entering the "running receiver self check..." screen, 0576 immediately stopped and reported diagnostic code 24-416 w/ an 800 -number to call for receiver replacment.
> 
> [...]
> anyone know what this means?


If you get this error code you should definitely call DIRECTV as instructed.

Good Luck.


----------



## wahooq

> thanks for the advice but this is a less-than-fatal error being reported as such, apparently due to additional testing done via the new firmware. I've fixed too damn many bugs in error-checking code -- falsely reporting a problem -- to ignore the possibility this is just one more
> 
> i would still appreciate knowing what 24-416 points to.


plainsman if you check drucifers post #245...he listed specifics for you


----------



## Drucifer

plainsman said:


> yes - and the first time i got this error was when 0x576 booted to run.
> 
> upon reversion to 4D1 *it has not reappeared*.
> 
> what's the specific nature of the hardware problem?
> 
> the only thing iffy w/ the box that i know of is a stuck fan which i lubed. i'm cooling the box w/ an additional muffin fan.
> 
> reported internal temp is 86 degrees which sounds good.


Well whenever you get the HDGUI, the diagnostic code will return when the new software does its receiver check. So your HR23 problem has not gone away. It is just hiding.


----------



## WestDC

texasbrit said:


> No, I meant how does the HD UI look when you output it in HD over component, and then convert the whole thing to SD using a component to composite converter like the one from monoprice. But Jim Litz reports he has tried it and it looks fine, so for anyone using an HDTV and an SDTV simultaneously, that's a good solution, because the DirecTV receiver thinks it is connected to two HD boxes and so does not generate a warning message..


Okay-Never mind


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I wholeheartedly agree with Drucifer. It's best to prepare to part ways with that DVR, and the sooner the better.


----------



## Rockermann

Well... I decided to live dangerously this morning. Both my HR24 and HR20 showed up in the RedH site as having 576 available. So, I did the HR24 first and all seems to have worked well on it. I do have a question I'll get back to though in a separate post.

As for the HR20, by the time I got it rebooted and forced the download, apparently 576 was not long available and instead it downloaded 0x04D9 which seems to be new. But, I'm betting this is not a NR? Probably still in testing? Anyway, I need to do some more troubleshooting when I get back home today as only TWO of 40+ series recordings are showing up in the To Do list. Also, this machine has an external ESATA drive... is there anything I should do differently when downloading because of that?

If I need to discuss this elsewhere, please let me know... Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Rockermann

As I mentioned previously, I got the new HD release (576) on my HR24 this morning. Looks great and is definitely faster. 

In my situation, I have two TVs hooked up to this receiver. The main one in the living room via HDMI and then a second TV in the 'den' which is being converted to SD with an external convertor and then connected via coax to the TV. If I have the DVR resolution set on anything above 480p, the graphics won't display on the second, non-HD TV. I get a message stating to 'To see the graphics, press the Res button on the front of the DVR until this message goes away'. 

This all works.. I can switch the res back and forth depending on what TV I'm watching, but that's kind of a pain. I guess there is no other way to keep sending HD (720p) to the main TV AND still receive graphics on the non HD TV? Additionally, the second TV is actually a HD TV, but I just didn't have an easy way to feed an HDMI cable from the location of the DVR to the remotely located second TV. 

None of this was a issue with the previous software.

Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Rockermann give this a try: http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=101&cp_id=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2 *Product # 7114*. This should cure your HD/SD issue.


----------



## texasbrit

There apparently isn't enough processing power to create the HD UI and the SD UI simultaneously. The only "easy" solution I can see is the one I posted earlier - get a component to composite converter from Monoprice ($40) and use this to send a downconverted version of the HD signal to the remote TV via your existing modulator.

I have also suggested that a neat enhancement would be the ability to have the SD GUI on both the HD and SD outputs, so only one UI at a time as far as processing power was concerned. Then you could select "SD UI only" and still see an HD picture on the HD outputs, and an SD picture on the SD outputs, both showing the SD version of the UI.

EDIT: I see Scott posted about the converter a couple of minutes before I did!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Rockermann said:


> Well... I decided to live dangerously this morning. Both my HR24 and HR20 showed up in the RedH site as having 576 available. So, I did the HR24 first and all seems to have worked well on it. I do have a question I'll get back to though in a separate post.
> 
> As for the HR20, by the time I got it rebooted and forced the download, apparently 576 was not long available and instead it downloaded 0x04D9 which seems to be new. But, I'm betting this is not a NR? Probably still in testing? Anyway, I need to do some more troubleshooting when I get back home today as only TWO of 40+ series recordings are showing up in the To Do list. Also, this machine has an external ESATA drive... is there anything I should do differently when downloading because of that?
> 
> If I need to discuss this elsewhere, please let me know... Thanks for any assistance.


I think 0x4D9 is the NR for that receiver. You may need to reboot your receiver to get it to see the ESATA drive again.


----------



## hiker

Rockermann said:


> As I mentioned previously, I got the new HD release (576) on my HR24 this morning. Looks great and is definitely faster.
> 
> In my situation, I have two TVs hooked up to this receiver. The main one in the living room via HDMI and then a second TV in the 'den' which is being converted to SD with an external convertor and then connected via coax to the TV. If I have the DVR resolution set on anything above 480p, the graphics won't display on the second, non-HD TV. I get a message stating to 'To see the graphics, press the Res button on the front of the DVR until this message goes away'.
> 
> This all works.. I can switch the res back and forth depending on what TV I'm watching, but that's kind of a pain. I guess there is no other way to keep sending HD (720p) to the main TV AND still receive graphics on the non HD TV? Additionally, the second TV is actually a HD TV, but I just didn't have an easy way to feed an HDMI cable from the location of the DVR to the remotely located second TV.
> 
> None of this was a issue with the previous software.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts!





texasbrit said:


> Several posts on the directv forum from people in Vegas who have just received the new HD GUI but who have SD equipment (modulator to TV, slingbox, DVD recorder etc) connected to the composite video outputs of the receiver at the same time as using the HD outputs. Of course they now get the warning message on the SD output and so it's unusable unless they switch the whole box to 480i.
> One option would be to use a component to composite video converter like the one from monoprice. But I wonder if the HD GUI is even watchable when it's downconverted to 480i?


I've been wrestling with this problem since I got the HD GUI last Friday. I had a HD component to SD composite downconverter sitting in storage and hooked that up to try. It works fairly well and the picture quality is good enough to easily read the graphics on a 9" Sony CRT TV at close range. The only thing that is not legible is the DirecTV subtitles which I always have enabled.

I have not tried the Monoprice converter that Scott recommended so I can't say how well it works. The downconverter I'm using is AVTools AVT-3190.


----------



## Rockermann

Excellent. Thanks to everyone! I already have a SD convertor on the receiver feeding the second TV, but I'll look at it again today to see exactly how I configured it. It's been so long, I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## Rockermann

Scott Kocourek said:


> I think 0x4D9 is the NR for that receiver. You may need to reboot your receiver to get it to see the ESATA drive again.


You know, I'm sure that's it. And that would explain only two of the series showing up in the To Do List. I'll be doing that over lunch today and hopefully, that will fix the issue. Thanks!


----------



## mrfatboy

I have a hr24 in the living room (hd tv) with a sd tv hooked up to it in the kitchen. The tvs are on at the same time. Does anybody know if direct tv plans to fix the sd out problem or are we all just going to have to buy the component to composite converter?

If not, I would like to be pro active and go ahead and buy the converter so I will be ready when I get the new hd GUI.


----------



## Rockermann

Hiker... you got me thinking. I think what I have now is indeed a modulator and not a convertor. I needed to send the video signal over a coax that was already in the wall to the remote TV. 

The 'convertor' from Monoprice recommended in another post, will not be able to connect to coax if I'm looking at it right? It needs to be RCA composite cables. So, I'm not sure that will take care of my issue without having to run new cables. And if I do that, I might as well go with the HDMI cable, thus eliminating the need for he convertor.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mrfatboy said:


> I have a hr24 in the living room (hd tv) with a sd tv hooked up to it in the kitchen. The tvs are on at the same time. Does anybody know if direct tv plans to fix the sd out problem or are we all just going to have to buy the component to composite converter?
> 
> If not, I would like to be pro active and go ahead and buy the converter so I will be ready when I get the new hd GUI.


I wouldn't count on it getting changed. I don't want to say it will never get changed but it isn't going to be in this release for sure, it's already starting the slow rollout this way.


----------



## hiker

Rockermann said:


> Hiker... you got me thinking. I think what I have now is indeed a modulator and not a convertor. I needed to send the video signal over a coax that was already in the wall to the remote TV.
> 
> The 'convertor' from Monoprice recommended in another post, will not be able to connect to coax if I'm looking at it right? It needs to be RCA composite cables. So, I'm not sure that will take care of my issue without having to run new cables. And if I do that, I might as well go with the HDMI cable, thus eliminating the need for he convertor.


You might be able to use the MP downconverter in front of the RF modulator, but that might step on the picture quality making the graphics unreadable. To do this connect the HD component output to MP downconverter input and the output of that to the input of the RF modulator. You could try it, MP, Amazon, et al have a good return policy if it isn't satisfactory. Another possibility is to look for a HD component to RF converter, if there is such a thing.

I use RG59 coax to run the composite video by using a F connector to RCA adapter. It's a long run, about 75 ft and works fine. But that won't get the audio so I also have 2 RG59 runs for that.


----------



## Rockermann

All great suggestions/ideas, hiker. I'll investigate them and see what works. Using the convertor in front of the modulator seems like it should work. It's certainly easier than pulling new cables in an all finished house/location. That's why I blew it off initially. It would be an extensive project for sure.

Thanks again!


----------



## texasbrit

If it were me, I would try the component to composite converter driving the modulator you already have and see if that gives an acceptable picture.


----------



## Rockermann

texasbrit said:


> If it were me, I would try the component to composite converter driving the modulator you already have and see if that gives an acceptable picture.


Yup... that's probably the best/easiest solution to tryout. We're not looking for great picture quality on that TV (as the current setup obviously suggests), so it will more than likely be satisfactory.


----------



## joshjr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some notes for all of you:
> 
> 
> You may see a message "Acquiring Additional Software" when this first downloads. This is normal.
> If your screen is completely black or static-filled, wait 15 minutes. It will probably be ok. If it is not, power-cycle *THE TV*.
> The full set of HD graphics may take 24-36 hours to load. Please don't judge the quality until all the graphics have loaded.
> *This is a VERY staggered release. Please be patient and it will come to you.*
> Thanks.


Staggered over how long? I am surprised I have not seen it yet. Hopefully soon.


----------



## adkinsjm

"RunnerFL" said:


> A 24- error is a "fatal" error. This is why people shouldn't be forcing downloads.


I thought downloads couldn't be forced? Anyway, the poster's receiver is breaking regardless of whether or not a forced download took place.


----------



## hiker

Rockermann said:


> All great suggestions/ideas, hiker. I'll investigate them and see what works. Using the convertor in front of the modulator seems like it should work. It's certainly easier than pulling new cables in an all finished house/location. That's why I blew it off initially. It would be an extensive project for sure.
> 
> Thanks again!


Don't give up on coax yet. There are devices on the market now that can transmit HDMI over a single coax cable run several hundred feet long. One such device is the Intelix DIGI-HD-COAX HDMI over RG6/RG59 Extender. Pricey as of now, about $600 for 1 receiver and 1 transmitter, but I'm sure the MP engineers are busy coming up with an affordable version.


----------



## RunnerFL

mrfatboy said:


> I have a hr24 in the living room (hd tv) with a sd tv hooked up to it in the kitchen. The tvs are on at the same time. Does anybody know if direct tv plans to fix the sd out problem or are we all just going to have to buy the component to composite converter?
> 
> If not, I would like to be pro active and go ahead and buy the converter so I will be ready when I get the new hd GUI.


The "sd out problem" is not a problem, they did it on purpose.


----------



## hiker

RunnerFL said:


> The "sd out problem" is not a problem, they did it on purpose.


Maybe it's not a problem to you and DirecTV, but to those of us who have SD extension TVs, it is a problem. Not being able to see the guide as we could on the previous NR lessens the viewing experience that I've enjoyed on DirecTV since 1994. But I do understand why technically it is necessary. Maybe this will give me an excuse to upgrade the SD TVs.


----------



## Athlon646464

I don't think he meant to say it's not a 'problem', but rather it's 'not a bug' or temporary 'glitch'. In other words, they did it on purpose for some reason.

It certainly is a problem for some with setups like yours and mine (yes, I have that issue as well). It looks like the only complete solution may be that box from Monoprice.


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> Maybe it's not a problem to you and DirecTV, but to those of us who have SD extension TVs, it is a problem. Not being able to see the guide as we could on the previous NR lessens the viewing experience that I've enjoyed on DirecTV since 1994. But I do understand why technically it is necessary. Maybe this will give me an excuse to upgrade the SD TVs.


The reason I used the word "problem" is because the person I quoted did. I do realize this is a problem to you folks that have these types of setups. My post was to let everyone know that DirecTV did this intentionally and that it's not a bug or mistake.


----------



## Drucifer

mrfatboy said:


> I have a hr24 in the living room (hd tv) with a sd tv hooked up to it in the kitchen. The tvs are on at the same time. Does anybody know if *direct tv plans to fix the sd out problem* or are we all just going to have to buy the component to composite converter?
> 
> If not, I would like to be pro active and go ahead and buy the converter so I will be ready when I get the new hd GUI.


The H/HR units weren't design for supporting SDTV. Just because you could get a SDTV to work off a H/HR was no reason to assume it would always stay that way.

There will be no DirecTV SD fix on HD receivers.


----------



## Vin

hiker said:


> Don't give up on coax yet. There are devices on the market now that can transmit HDMI over a single coax cable run several hundred feet long. One such device is the Intelix DIGI-HD-COAX HDMI over RG6/RG59 Extender. Pricey as of now, about $600 for 1 receiver and 1 transmitter, but I'm sure the MP engineers are busy coming up with an affordable version.


http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=Y-mmTuDLLuXj0QHvp9m9Dg&ved=0CGsQ8wIwAg#


----------



## P Smith

Vin said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=Y-mmTuDLLuXj0QHvp9m9Dg&ved=0CGsQ8wIwAg#


So, what is was ? Now getting "404. That's an error. "


----------



## P Smith

Drucifer said:


> The H/HR units weren't design for supporting SDTV. Just because you could get a SDTV to work off a H/HR was no reason to assume it would always stay that way.
> 
> There will be no DirecTV SD fix on HD receivers.


I'm concur - all STB/DVR (so far) DESIGNED to support SD and some HD TV.

It would be easily defend by looking at chip's functionality, FW capability/settings and output connectors/signals.


----------



## Vin

P Smith said:


> So, what is was ? Now getting "404. That's an error. "


Sorry, try this one > http://stores.nextag.com/store/4788...518AB227BE?nxtg=1df40a1c0561-2D5188C577D207B7


----------



## tritch

Just out of curiosity....does the same warning message appear if you use the S-video output instead of the composite output to feed your SD TV's or modulators? I didn't see any posts that it's been tried before.


----------



## litzdog911

tritch said:


> Just out of curiosity....does the same warning message appear if you use the S-video output instead of the composite output to feed your SD TV's or modulators? I didn't see any posts that it's been tried before.


Yes.


----------



## acheriff

hiker said:


> You might be able to use the MP downconverter in front of the RF modulator, but that might step on the picture quality making the graphics unreadable. To do this connect the HD component output to MP downconverter input and the output of that to the input of the RF modulator. You could try it, MP, Amazon, et al have a good return policy if it isn't satisfactory. Another possibility is to look for a HD component to RF converter, if there is such a thing.


I would be very interested if anyone has tried this suggestion and whether it was successful. I, too, am mirroring my HR24 to an SD TV in the kitchen via composite out to an RF modulator and a long run of pre-existing coax.

I will basically be out of commission when the upgrade hits, so I'd like to prepare before my wife and kids start yelling at me for tech support.


----------



## hiker

Vin said:


> Sorry, try this one > http://stores.nextag.com/store/4788...518AB227BE?nxtg=1df40a1c0561-2D5188C577D207B7


Thanks, I missed that in my search. I ordered one from amazon to try.


----------



## hiker

acheriff said:


> I would be very interested if anyone has tried this suggestion and whether it was successful. I, too, am mirroring my HR24 to an SD TV in the kitchen via composite out to an RF modulator and a long run of pre-existing coax.
> 
> I will basically be out of commission when the upgrade hits, so I'd like to prepare before my wife and kids start yelling at me for tech support.


Just so everyone that hasn't received the HD GUI software understands, you will still get the same good SD video but not graphics like the guide, info banner, progress bar, etc. What you do see when you press any button to get info, guide, change channel, etc., on the SD TV is a big ugly message that takes up almost half the screen warning you that the TV and/or cables are not HD. They could at least give you the option to bypass the message after you're sick of it. :sure:

The HD to SD converter should work ok with the RF modulator, the only worry I would have is that the graphics won't be very legible especially on a small TV. There are a few HD RF modulators available but they look to be prohibitively expensive. BB has the Rocketfish WirelessHD Adapter for $600. :eek2:

I'm just going to bite the bullet and get a HDTV at a black Friday sale and figure out the best method for sending HDMI to kitchen and baths.


----------



## plainsman

plainsman said:


> an update to my initial force of 0x576 -- issue -- diagnostic code 24-416 ...
> 
> upon entering the "running receiver self check..." screen, 0576 immediately stopped and reported diagnostic code 24-416 w/ an 800 -number to call for receiver replacment.
> 
> below that was a prompt to hit enter to continue.
> 
> i did hit enter and the reboot and subsequent receiver operation were good and i briefly checked out the HD interface.
> 
> returning to the den about 8 hours later the receiver was sitting on the same error report screen indicating the 24-416 code.
> 
> i reverted to 0x4D1 and this error hasn't been encountered upon reboot and self-test.
> 
> after booting 4D1 the "Software Download" screen appeared .. acquiring additional software and everything runs albeit w/ the SD interface.
> 
> it appears 24-416 is new to 0x576 ....?
> anyone know what this means?


lacking any hard info as to what this error specifically means i'm left to speculate which can be irresponsible but there we are ...

the language of the error message is bizarre as it's not a fatal error and not an immediate hazard for fire or other calamity -- if that were the case the 'continue' button wouldn't have been there - it would have shut down and stayed down.

maybe data path error, or a chunk of DRAM which is failing ...

(here's where the speculation becomes irresponsible):

... sorry for the delay in speculating irresponsibly but my tablet stopped behaving in the middle of writing this.

anyway, the 24-416 could be directv's way of culling one particular run of HR23 w/ a known-bad (incompatible?) batch of some component.

i do wonder if it's directv's way of slapping me on the wrist for installing a WD20EURS 2TB drive. the drive is new and the box seems happy so I really doubt the drive is on its way out -- and the hard drive would be the one component you can predict failure for and still use. [yes, you can remap around a bad page/area of memory but I'd do a hard boot failure if I found bad mem - in fact, I have.]

I'll know more when I install the original drive before shipping the box back ... if 0x576 is suddenly happy I'll take a hard look at that drive. if it still tests good I'll re-install it as an external and keep my programs.

the only other thing I can think of is 0x576 could be unhappy w/ the internal temp and be whining so the fan/box can be serviced before it overheats and takes out the hard drive.

as I said I'm cooling the box w/ an add'l fan and its internal temp is 86F but maybe that's too high for 0x576.

if there's an engineering contact at directv who can tell me what this error really means, please respond - those w/o firmware and hardware experience, please just keep banging the rocks together ... (apologies to Douglas Adams).

-PM


----------



## Scott Kocourek

"hiker" said:


> Just so everyone that hasn't received the HD GUI software understands, you will still get the same good SD video but not graphics like the guide, info banner, progress bar, etc. What you do see when you press any button to get info, guide, change channel, etc., on the SD TV is a big ugly message that takes up almost half the screen warning you that the TV and/or cables are not HD. They could at least give you the option to bypass the message after you're sick of it. :sure:
> 
> The HD to SD converter should work ok with the RF modulator, the only worry I would have is that the graphics won't be very legible especially on a small TV. There are a few HD RF modulators available but they look to be prohibitively expensive. BB has the Rocketfish WirelessHD Adapter for $600. :eek2:
> 
> I'm just going to bite the bullet and get a HDTV at a black Friday sale and figure out the best method for sending HDMI to kitchen and baths.


The new UI is fine on a SD set if the format is set to 480i, when it's set to other formats is when the problem comes up.


----------



## hiker

Scott Kocourek said:


> The new UI is fine on a SD set if the format is set to 480i, when it's set to other formats is when the problem comes up.


Thanks. It's also fine on a SD set if you are tuned to a SD channel. Since you can't easily change RES with the remote, if I have to view the guide, I tune to an SD channel to use the guide.


----------



## su_A_ve

texasbrit said:


> Several posts on the directv forum from people in Vegas who have just received the new HD GUI but who have SD equipment (modulator to TV, slingbox, DVD recorder etc) connected to the composite video outputs of the receiver at the same time as using the HD outputs. Of course they now get the warning message on the SD output and so it's unusable unless they switch the whole box to 480i.
> One option would be to use a component to composite video converter like the one from monoprice. But I wonder if the HD GUI is even watchable when it's downconverted to 480i?


Huh? I have an hr20-100 hdmi to big receiver and composite to coax feeding to the bedroom. So this means i would have to get another box???


----------



## adamson

Where does a component connection come in for a 1080i rear projection set (awaiting its death)??


----------



## RunnerFL

upmichigan said:


> Where does a component connection come in for a 1080i rear projection set (awaiting its death)??


You're still ok with component.


----------



## redsoxfan26

"hiker" said:


> Thanks. It's also fine on a SD set if you are tuned to a SD channel. Since you can't easily change RES with the remote, if I have to view the guide, I tune to an SD channel to use the guide.


That only works with "native" set to on I think.


----------



## tlvalko

Does anyone with the new HD GUI have an am-21 hooked up? If so ,what color does the channel show up in the guide?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

"tlvalko" said:


> Does anyone with the new HD GUI have an am-21 hooked up? If so ,what color does the channel show up in the guide?


Here is a pic.


----------



## tlvalko

Scott Kocourek said:


> Here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 27212


Thanks Scott for picture.I like that it shows sub channel number.very nice


----------



## KCWolfPck

I force downloaded the new GUI this am at about 5:30 EST on 2 HR21s and an HR24. No issues. I look forward to messing with it more when I get home from work.


----------



## bobcamp1

Drucifer said:


> The H/HR units weren't design for supporting SDTV. Just because you could get a SDTV to work off a H/HR was no reason to assume it would always stay that way.
> 
> There will be no DirecTV SD fix on HD receivers.


Someone better tell D*. Many of us live in areas with MPEG4-only locals, and we only have access to HD equipment.

I think you meant to say that the mirroring function (like Dish touts) was never officially supported by D*. That bonus feature has been reduced so one cannot use both HD and SD outputs simultaneously with full functionality. It appears that the HD outputs can still be mirrored, so customers could buy a separate HD to SD converter. It also appears that the box will still output SD video, but there is no GUI which makes navigation difficult.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's mostly true, but it should be noted again that you can use menus on SD video if the box is set to output 480i.


----------



## keithl5633

I was wondering if the new HDGUI has an option to change the guide format.
I still have an older SD tivo samsung DVR box which has an option to have a vertical list of the channels on the left and then one the right shows like 12 hours of programming just for the one channel that you have selected. I love this feature because you can scan through the channel guide once and see what is on for the rest of the day pretty quickly and you don't miss something that is on in 6 hours. It is easy to just pick that program and hit record. Definitely a very usable option especially on DVR's. Hope it is available if not now someday down the road. Also hope it is not a tivo patent where DTV can not use...Thanks in advance for any info on the subject if there even is any?


----------



## keithl5633

Oh yeah...can someone give me a step by step procedure to force a download of the new guide? I have no idea how to do this. Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914

keithl5633 said:


> I was wondering if the new HDGUI has an option to change the guide format.
> I still have an older SD tivo samsung DVR box which has an option to have a vertical list of the channels on the left and then one the right shows like 12 hours of programming just for the one channel that you have selected. I love this feature because you can scan through the channel guide once and see what is on for the rest of the day pretty quickly and you don't miss something that is on in 6 hours. It is easy to just pick that program and hit record. Definitely a very usable option especially on DVR's. Hope it is available if not now someday down the road. Also hope it is not a tivo patent where DTV can not use...Thanks in advance for any info on the subject if there even is any?


Welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately, no. However, there's a "work-around" that lists what's upcoming on a specific channel. When in the guide, scroll left to highlight the channel, press 'Info' and you'll see upcoming shows for the day on the channel.


----------



## Drucifer

keithl5633 said:


> *I was wondering if the new HDGUI has an option to change the guide format.*
> 
> ...Thanks in advance for any info on the subject if there even is any?


The first version of the HDGUI is basically the old SDGUI in a HDGUI skin.

Improve HD features will be done in later version as they are tested.


----------



## Drucifer

keithl5633 said:


> Oh yeah...can someone give me a step by step procedure to force a download of the new guide? I have no idea how to do this. Thanks.


Join the CE group here on this forum.


----------



## keithl5633

Thanks for the quick answers...I wish I would have known about this site for the past 8 years with being with DTV. It's amazing the CSR's don't know anything when you call in...I think I know more about DTV than they do? I now know where to come when I have questions...happy to be aboard.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> The first version of the HDGUI is basically the old SDGUI in a HDGUI skin.
> 
> Improve HD features will be done in later version as they are tested.


If by that you mean there are no new features, I'd disagree. There's My DIRECTV and You Might Like.


----------



## keithl5633

Drucifer said:


> Join the CE group here on this forum.


How/where do I do that...THX!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

keithl5633 said:


> How/where do I do that...THX!


First you have to join the CE group. You can do that from your UserCP.

This forum will have all the information you need to get started.

:welcome_s

Mike


----------



## Laxguy

keithl5633 said:


> Thanks for the quick answers...I wish I would have known about this site for the past 8 years with being with DTV. It's amazing the CSR's don't know anything when you call in...I think I know more about DTV than they do? I now know where to come when I have questions...happy to be aboard.


Many CSRs are knowledgeable, and I've never had a problem with any of them being unpleasant, unhelpful, etc.

You can also come here to share knowledge, thoughts, and occasionally b**** n moan....

IAE, welcome.


----------



## Richard

RunnerFL said:


> Wrong Mr. Not A DirecTV Subscriber... When a household gets it on one unit all the units in the household get it.


That has not been my experience with any receiver update from DirecTV, ever!


----------



## keithl5633

Laxguy said:


> Many CSRs are knowledgeable, and I've never had a problem with any of them being unpleasant, unhelpful, etc.
> 
> You can also come here to share knowledge, thoughts, and occasionally b**** n moan....
> 
> IAE, welcome.


Point taken...
ALL was a pretty broad statement. You are correct in saying most are knowledgeable but I have had a few frustrations in the past...

:nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> If by that you mean there are no new features, I'd disagree. There's My DIRECTV and *You Might Like*.


Wasn't *You Might Like* the last feature added to the SDGUI?

And _My DIRECTV_ is just an improved *You Might Like* with posters unless in you're the marketing division of DirecTV.

And considering *You Might Like* is more gimmick than a tool, I stand by my statement of this GUI version is just the SDGUI in a HDGUI skin.


----------



## acheriff

bobcamp1 said:


> I think you meant to say that the mirroring function (like Dish touts) was never officially supported by D*. That bonus feature has been reduced so one cannot use both HD and SD outputs simultaneously with full functionality. It appears that the HD outputs can still be mirrored, so customers could buy a separate HD to SD converter. It also appears that the box will still output SD video, but there is no GUI which makes navigation difficult.


I think the combination of an HD DVR outputting to a primary HD TV and mirroring to a secondary non-HD set is more common than DirecTV is anticipating. I also bet that many of these scenarios are making use of RF modulation (either built in via the HR20 or external for the newer boxes) to make use of convenient pre-existing long runs of coax between rooms.

Is this a technical issue of not being able output the high res UI elements or a policy decision meant to gently prod folks to add additional receivers in mirrored locations?


----------



## keithl5633

Mike Bertelson said:


> First you have to join the CE group. You can do that from your UserCP.
> 
> This forum will have all the information you need to get started.
> 
> :welcome_s
> 
> Mike


Thanks for the warm reception all...

I will check out the UserCP and report back once I download the new UI with my thoughts.

Hope its faster than my S L O W #20 I have...I hate using it right now...takes forever to go through the guide. Resetting "Everything" on the receiver has been tried and did not improve the performance. Ever since they added those pictures in the top left corner its been slow.


----------



## Athlon646464

acheriff said:


> I think the combination of an HD DVR outputting to a primary HD TV and mirroring to a secondary non-HD set is more common than DirecTV is anticipating. I also bet that many of these scenarios are making use of RF modulation (either built in via the HR20 or external for the newer boxes) to make use of convenient pre-existing long runs of coax between rooms.
> 
> Is this a technical issue of not being able output the high res UI elements or a policy decision meant to gently prod folks to add additional receivers in mirrored locations?


My understanding is that it is a limitation of the STB's. What we have been doing has been considered a 'work-a-round' by D*.

I bought a modulator from Radio Shack a few years ago. The new HDGUI doesn't like it, so now I will either buy a new HD TV for the office, or get an adapter that will work (the one I referenced here earlier).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'd say it's not a limitation or a marketing push. It was a choice... adding the ability to render multiple resolutions at the same time would have slowed the experience for everyone, when it seems that fewer than 1% of people run more than one TV off their DVR.


----------



## Athlon646464

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd say it's not a limitation or a marketing push. It was a choice... adding the ability to render multiple resolutions at the same time would have slowed the experience for everyone, when it seems that fewer than 1% of people run more than one TV off their DVR.


And that is the limitation, the speed hit.

Stu - 1%? That seems a little low to me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm just going with what I'm told. Remember for every one of us enthusiasts, there are 100 people who "just want to watch TV." Or so they say.


----------



## Athlon646464

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm just going with what I'm told. Remember for every one of us enthusiasts, there are 100 people who "just want to watch TV." Or so they say.


I just want to watch TV everywhere. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Wasn't *You Might Like* the last feature added to the SDGUI?


No


----------



## JonW

Drucifer said:


> The H/HR units weren't design for supporting SDTV. Just because you could get a SDTV to work off a H/HR was no reason to assume it would always stay that way.


Patently false, as the back panel features S-Video and composite outputs. One of the first things I did before going out and buying my HR20 was to make sure that all outputs were live. I didn't want to have to flip resolutions like I used to do with the HD TiVo.



Drucifer said:


> There will be no DirecTV SD fix on HD receivers.


That is unless customers complain. Might at least get us a free converter box, albeit the last thing I want in my A/V case is more little gadgets, power dongles, and cables.

btw, even though that warning message may appear on an SD screen when you attempt to operate it, the DVR doesn't actually know which viewer issued the command. So if you asked the GUIDE to come up, the GUIDE will in fact come up. You're actually operating the unit blindly and could inadvertently cancel a recording without knowing it.


----------



## JonW

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd say it's not a limitation or a marketing push. It was a choice... adding the ability to render multiple resolutions at the same time would have slowed the experience for everyone, when it seems that fewer than 1% of people run more than one TV off their DVR.


On the other hand, giving us the option to work in the old manner, wouldn't have slowed the experience for anyone. Failing that they could have made an offer to replace the lost functionality.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I will certainly agree that they could have been more proactive in coming up with good solutions. The monoprice device seems to be a good one and not terribly expensive. I think that at some level every change, every enhancement has to be reviewed on a cost/benefit basis and this one didn't meet the criteria. 

We have suggested that they have a quick remote toggle for 480i, and that is a possibilty for the future.


----------



## bobcamp1

Stuart Sweet said:


> That's mostly true, but it should be noted again that you can use menus on SD video if the box is set to output 480i.


Yes, but if you set the box to output 480i, you're not outputting HD on any of the connectors, correct?

Also, does 480p work? It's technically not HD (I think it's ED).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That's right, if you set to 480i you're outputting SD everywhere. I think 480p works, I haven't tried it at that resolution. I'm sure someone here can answer that.


----------



## bobcamp1

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will certainly agree that they could have been more proactive in coming up with good solutions. The monoprice device seems to be a good one and not terribly expensive. I think that at some level every change, every enhancement has to be reviewed on a cost/benefit basis and this one didn't meet the criteria.
> 
> We have suggested that they have a quick remote toggle for 480i, and that is a possibilty for the future.


Although I hate the hold-button-down functions, one could hold down the format button to change to 480i, use the GUI as needed, then hold it down again to toggle back to whatever the previous resolution was.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, something like that, or allow people to use the ACTIVE button for that or whatever.


----------



## dvdmth

bobcamp1 said:


> Although I hate the hold-button-down functions, one could hold down the format button to change to 480i, use the GUI as needed, then hold it down again to toggle back to whatever the previous resolution was.


I thought holding down Format toggled Native on/off, or at least it did at one time in the past.


----------



## keithl5633

Mike Bertelson said:


> First you have to join the CE group. You can do that from your UserCP.
> 
> This forum will have all the information you need to get started.
> 
> :welcome_s
> 
> Mike


Ok...I signed on to the CE group and also signed on to the cutting edge notification email...now what do I do to force a download and how do I do it from my receiver? What is the process and when do I do it?

I feel like Ralphie from the Christmas Story when he was receiving his secret codes....the anticipation is killing me...

I was reading the thread and sensed everyone excitement about something being released tonight...I am totally confused and need some step by step help if anyone can be so kind...THX


----------



## Scott Kocourek

keithl5633 said:


> Ok...I signed on to the CE group and also signed on to the cutting edge notification email...now what do I do to force a download and how do I do it from my receiver? What is the process and when do I do it?
> 
> I feel like Ralphie from the Christmas Story when he was receiving his secret codes....the anticipation is killing me...
> 
> I was reading the thread and sensed everyone excitement about something being released tonight...I am totally confused and need some step by step help if anyone can be so kind...THX


Go to the CE Forum for all of your answers. Most can be found in the Info & FAQ threads. The rest of your questions can be asked there.

Please keep all CE chatter there.


----------



## Rockermann

Stuart Sweet said:


> ... I think 480p works, I haven't tried it at that resolution. I'm sure someone here can answer that.


Yes, 480p does indeed work and is noticeably better on the non-HD TV.


----------



## mkdtv21

Does anyone think sd boxes will get a new guide, not in hd resolution of course, but the same look as the hd guide but in sd resolution with not as many features.


----------



## Drucifer

Unless in some way, it benefits DirecTV, I wouldn't expect they'll put much work into outdated SD equipment.


----------



## maddog707

KCWolfPck said:


> I force downloaded the new GUI this am at about 5:30 EST on 2 HR21s and an HR24. No issues. I look forward to messing with it more when I get home from work.


How do you do a force download?


----------



## somekevinguy

My HR21-700 just downloaded 0x4d4 and I don't see any difference. I am assuming this isn't the HD GUI. I thought the HD GUI was already being rolled out. Why am I just now getting a new SD GUI?


----------



## RobertE

For those of you that can't wait, you may want to hold off.

I'm getting reports in an uptick (more than normal) in error 14s with x0576. 

But if you must, force away at an increased risk of bricking your DVR.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

maddog707 said:


> How do you do a force download?





somekevinguy said:


> My HR21-700 just downloaded 0x4d4 and I don't see any difference. I am assuming this isn't the HD GUI. I thought the HD GUI was already being rolled out. *Why am I just now getting a new SD GUI*?


Arbitrarily downloading firmware at any given time is not recommended, as it can lead to a user actually getting only the latest national version at that time.

New firmware is released based on DirecTV's schedule, which changes.

To the 2nd poster above - you ended up downloading a national release version that is older than the HD GUI version referenced in this thread, and which is still SD.

Its best for most people to simply wait until DirecTV pushes out a new firmware version to your devices, rather than play firmware roulette.


----------



## ragbirch

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some notes for all of you:
> 
> 
> You may see a message "Acquiring Additional Software" when this first downloads. This is normal.
> If your screen is completely black or static-filled, wait 15 minutes. It will probably be ok. If it is not, power-cycle *THE TV*.
> The full set of HD graphics may take 24-36 hours to load. Please don't judge the quality until all the graphics have loaded.
> This is a VERY staggered release. Please be patient and it will come to you.
> Thanks.


I just recieved 04d2 this morning on my hr21/200. Is this part of the hd pkg? Did a search for 04d2 and found nothing.


----------



## Mike_TV

somekevinguy said:


> My HR21-700 just downloaded 0x4d4 and I don't see any difference. I am assuming this isn't the HD GUI. I thought the HD GUI was already being rolled out. Why am I just now getting a new SD GUI?


All three of my DVRs received this update last night too. No HDGUI yet either.


----------



## Jon J

Mike_TV said:


> All three of my DVRs received this update last night too. No HDGUI yet either.


I got non-HDGUI updates on all four of my DVRs...mixed models. Whazzup?


----------



## bobcamp1

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Arbitrarily downloading firmware at any given time is not recommended, as it can lead to a user actually getting only the latest national version at that time.
> 
> New firmware is released based on DirecTV's schedule, which changes.
> 
> To the 2nd poster above - you ended up downloading a national release version that is older than the HD GUI version referenced in this thread, and which is still SD.
> 
> Its best for most people to simply wait until DirecTV pushes out a new firmware version to your devices, rather than play firmware roulette.


I can remember a couple of previous national releases that got "recalled" due to serious bugs. I am glad to live on the east coast where we get the new software LAST. The last thing I need is to spend a week troubleshooting a bug that D* introduced.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bobcamp1 said:


> I can remember a couple of previous national releases that got "recalled" due to serious bugs. I am glad to live on the east coast where we get the new software LAST. The last thing I need is to spend a week troubleshooting a bug that D* introduced.


Exactly. That's why arbitrarily pulling it is a risk.


----------



## KCWolfPck

maddog707 said:


> How do you do a force download?


If you are wanting the new HDGUI, you first need to go to http://www.redh.com/dtv to determine if the new firmware (0x576) is currently in the stream for your particular model number. This will generally be in the wee early morning hours.

If it is, simply RBR your receiver and when the first screen pops up push the following number sequence on your remote: 0 2 4 6 8.


----------



## eileen22

"Jon J" said:


> I got non-HDGUI updates on all four of my DVRs...mixed models. Whazzup?


My HR20 also got this non-HD GUI update last night, what's the reason for this? HR20-700, 0x4da.


----------



## dpeters11

This is probably just a maintenance update.


----------



## Athlon646464

KCWolfPck said:


> If you are wanting the new HDGUI, you first need to go to http://www.redh.com/dtv to determine if the new firmware (0x576) is currently in the stream for your particular model number. This will generally be in the wee early morning hours.
> 
> If it is, simply RBR your receiver and when the first screen pops up push the following number sequence on your remote: 0 2 4 6 8.


You should also include a warning that if you force anything, you are doing so at your own risk. If anything should go wrong, or you receive buggy test firmware, you could have a hard time getting support from D*. (You will get CSR's that do not know how to deal with something you should not have according to their computer.)


----------



## KCWolfPck

Athlon646464 said:


> You should also include a warning that if you force anything, you are doing so at your own risk. If anything should go wrong, or you receive buggy test firmware, you could have a hard time getting support from D*. (You will get CSR's that do not know how to deal with something you should not have according to their computer.)


Why? Why would support for a user that forced the download be any different than the support one would receive had the update been pushed to them? Me thinks some are overly paranoid. This isn't "test firmware", it is a national release that's in the process of a staggered rollout.

Anyway, I would think that is sort of assumed.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

KCWolfPck said:


> Why? Why would support for a user that forced the download be any different than the support one would receive had the update been pushed to them? Me thinks some are overly paranoid. This isn't "test firmware", it is a national release that's in the process of a staggered rollout.
> 
> Anyway, I would think that is sort of assumed.


Your thinking may not be correct.

Just because you know how to do something doesn't mean you should do it and I assure you that you will not always get what your think you are.

When you have to explain to the others in your home why they lost all of their recordings (slim chance, but it's there) are you going to say because I did something I was warned against or are you just going to blame DIRECTV?


----------



## Athlon646464

KCWolfPck said:


> Why? Why would support for a user that forced the download be any different than the support one would receive had the update been pushed to them? Me thinks some are overly paranoid. This isn't "test firmware", it is a national release that's in the process of a staggered rollout.
> 
> Anyway, I would think that is sort of assumed.


No - not at all what I've said over and over in this thread. The support they receive could indeed be different.

It's about what the CSR expects the caller to have. They will not know if the caller has forced something before D* wants them to have it.

The roll out is staggered to minimize calls, but those calls should only come from those who have been authorized to have it, or live in 'test zone', like Vegas a few days ago.

If you say to a CSR after they ask you why you have a version you are not supposed to have that you 'forced it', then good luck with your support. All I'm saying.

I'm not saying you shouldn't try. Go for it. But if what you do causes problems, you may not be able to get the kind of support you expected, such as it is. And that was what I mean by my warnings here. Some have already reported fatal errors with the NR that did not show up with their previous version. And their calls have resulted in confusion.

I'm not paranoid at all. I'm actually in the CE program. But, I know enough not to call D* for support when something goes wrong because it's on me when I force anything.


----------



## KCWolfPck

Athlon646464 said:


> No - not at all what I've said over and over in this thread. The support they receive could indeed be different.
> 
> It's about what the CSR expects the caller to have. They will not know if the caller has forced something before D* wants them to have it.
> 
> The roll out is staggered to minimize calls, but those calls should only come from those who have been authorized to have it, or live in 'test zone', like Vegas a few days ago.
> 
> If you say to a CSR after they ask you why you have a version you are not supposed to have that you 'forced it', then good luck with your support. All I'm saying.
> 
> I'm not saying you shouldn't try. Go for it. But if what you do causes problems, you may not be able to get the kind of support you expected, such as it is. And that was what I mean by my warnings here. Some have already reported fatal errors with the NR that did not show up with their previous version. And their calls have resulted in confusion.
> 
> I'm not paranoid at all. I'm actually in the CE program. But, I know enough not to call D* for support when something goes wrong because it's on me when I force anything.


Well, in my 15+ years as a DirecTV/USSB customer I've probably made a dozen or so support calls. Never have I been asked what firmware version I am running or has that been any part of the troubleshooting discussion.

Edit: That's not to say it never comes up in troubleshooting. Just saying that its likely rare for that to come up.


----------



## jodyguercio

Just a quick note....my HR22-100 and HR20-100 both received an update this morning. It was not the highly anticipated HD GUI.....it is version 0x4d2. Have spoken with those who know and there were no release notes for this update.


----------



## Athlon646464

KCWolfPck said:


> Well, in my 15+ years as a DirecTV/USSB customer I've probably made a dozen or so support calls. Never have I been asked what firmware version I am running or has that been any part of the troubleshooting discussion.


I'm not saying you will have problems for sure, only that you may not get the support you have received in the past.

Here's an example - the CSR walks you through a process while you are on one screen and they are on another. The question of why that would be happening would ensue. And then quickly get to the fact you are on a different firmware version than the CSR's flip cards. That's how it can come up.

Would that be earth shattering? I suppose it would depend on the CSR and the customer's level of geekness, but for sure it would be another issue to overcome while they try to troubleshoot you.

Another thing that could happen is they then suggest you 'go back' to the version they have you in their system for. That could cause you to lose some of your recordings or series manager setups. You would not be happy.

All I'm trying to say is that you are incorrect when you say go ahead and force something, it's not a big deal or there is no risk

There ARE risks. Yes, the chances are small, but I thought I would point it out to those who would not consider the possibility. Also - I have yet to see someone indicate after suggesting the 02468 routine that you should never interrupt that process by rebooting are unplugging your box. You could very well brick your STB by doing that.

I just thought I'd point some of this stuff out. I'm not saying don't do it, just that there is some level of risk in doing so.


----------



## EricBergan

jodyguercio said:


> Just a quick note....my HR22-100 and HR20-100 both received an update this morning. It was not the highly anticipated HD GUI.....it is version 0x4d2. Have spoken with those who know and there were no release notes for this update.


Strange, my HR20-100 also updated overnight, but it got 0x4da?

eric


----------



## jodyguercio

EricBergan said:


> Strange, my HR20-100 also updated overnight, but it got 0x4da?
> 
> eric


Sorry Eric thanks for pointing that out, I put the version that is on the HR22, the HR20 is the same as yours.


----------



## hobbes4444

EricBergan said:


> Strange, my HR20-100 also updated overnight, but it got 0x4da?
> 
> eric


i got this update as well and my hr 20 is f'd. choppy playback of recordings, and it is sluggish as hell. did an unplug reset and i lost a tuner. GAH!

update -- red button reset did nothing. powered everything down, including my esata drive and trying another unplug reset. when i checked system info after the last reset, it showed tuner 1 SAT, record and tuner 2 as SAT only. but tuner 2 was not recognized (couldn't do double play or watch something while recording). i'm hoping this is just a software glitch as i would hate to lose a tb of recorded programs. . .

other hr20 without an esata drive connected got the update and no problems. . .


----------



## crazygoji

jodyguercio said:


> Just a quick note....my HR22-100 and HR20-100 both received an update this morning. It was not the highly anticipated HD GUI.....it is version 0x4d2.


I just checked my HR-22-100 and it was updated to 0x4d2 overnight, as well.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Got 4da on my HR20 and no HD GUI.


----------



## JustSo

Am I the only one who cannot use any of the DVR controls (pause, RW, FF) on any of the ESPN channels? They work fine on other channels, just not these. This is on an HR-24.


----------



## RACJ2

crazygoji said:


> I just checked my HR-22-100 and it was updated to 0x4d2 overnight, as well.


Same here. I noticed there must have been an update, since tuner 2 was on ch 201. Always a sign there was an update, so I got excited it might finally be HD GUI, but still had SD menus. Checked system info and I did get 0x4d2 update, decide its time to check DBSTalk. Of course I'm disappointed to find out no speed up for my HR22 yet.

This version is listed on Doug's Firmware Watcher [link].


----------



## Mike Al

I too received ox4da at 3:29AM on 
my HR20-700 & HR21-100. NY metro area. I see no difference from last version.


----------



## wahooq

justso....try the weather channel it also is an interactive channel...if you have the same problem try clearing your NVRAM


----------



## Drucifer

ragbirch said:


> I just recieved 04d2 this morning on my hr21/200. Is this part of the hd pkg? Did a search for 04d2 and found nothing.


No. 


jodyguercio said:


> Just a quick note....my HR22-100 and HR20-100 both received an update this morning. It was not the highly anticipated HD GUI.....it is version 0x4d2. Have spoken with those who know and there were no release notes for this update.





crazygoji said:


> I just checked my HR-22-100 and it was updated to 0x4d2 overnight, as well.





SledgeHammer said:


> Got 4da on my HR20 and no HD GUI.





Mike Al said:


> I too received ox4da at 3:29AM on
> my HR20-700 & HR21-100. NY metro area. I see no difference from last version.


This is second time I seen 0x04D2 release. Last time was late October. Back then, DirecTV restored the old NR. Have no idea what's going on this time.



dpeters11 said:


> This is probably just a maintenance update.


That's what was stated last time.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

There is nothing new in the release that came last night.


----------



## ThomasM

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd say it's not a limitation or a marketing push. It was a choice... adding the ability to render multiple resolutions at the same time would have slowed the experience for everyone, when it seems that fewer than 1% of people run more than one TV off their DVR.


Sorry Stuart, you are dreaming. *I* run multiple TV's off my R22 and so do three or four of my friends (several of them have HD DVR's). I would bet that 20% or more of the customers run multiple TV's off one DirecTV receiver.....and DirecTV is certainly going to hear about it when they get the new HD GUI and the "other room" TV's can't see the guide or any part of the new GUI.

Being told they have to add receivers to each TV will not amuse the customers. Not only that, as soon as DISH and cable figure this out there will be yet another item mentioned in their ads!!

I don't have HD and my R22 is set to 480p so I don't give a rats hooey but I bet a lot of people who have HD will pitch a fit. Stay tuned!


----------



## dpeters11

maddog707 said:


> So what was the point of that update if there's no changes?


Nothing new doesn't mean no changes.


----------



## y2k02c5

My HR24-500 downloaded 0x4dc. did a search but didnt find anything on this release.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

dpeters11 said:


> Nothing new doesn't mean no changes.


Exactly.


----------



## Derik Kaiser

ThomasM said:


> Sorry Stuart, you are dreaming. *I* run multiple TV's off my R22 and so do three or four of my friends (several of them have HD DVR's). I would bet that 20% or more of the customers run multiple TV's off one DirecTV receiver.....and DirecTV is certainly going to hear about it when they get the new HD GUI and the "other room" TV's can't see the guide or any part of the new GUI.
> 
> Being told they have to add receivers to each TV will not amuse the customers. Not only that, as soon as DISH and cable figure this out there will be yet another item mentioned in their ads!!
> 
> I don't have HD and my R22 is set to 480p so I don't give a rats hooey but I bet a lot of people who have HD will pitch a fit. Stay tuned!


Oh I agree with this I'm not going to be happy with this also I have 5 other tv's hooked up to my main receiver


----------



## RobertE

ThomasM said:


> Sorry Stuart, you are dreaming. *I* run multiple TV's off my R22 and so do three or four of my friends (several of them have HD DVR's). I would bet that 20% or more of the customers run multiple TV's off one DirecTV receiver.....and DirecTV is certainly going to hear about it when they get the new HD GUI and the "other room" TV's can't see the guide or any part of the new GUI.
> 
> Being told they have to add receivers to each TV will not amuse the customers. Not only that, as soon as DISH and cable figure this out there will be yet another item mentioned in their ads!!
> 
> I don't have HD and my R22 is set to 480p so I don't give a rats hooey but I bet a lot of people who have HD will pitch a fit. Stay tuned!


Within my personal exposure, Stuarts 1% is extremely generous. I'd go so far as to say it's less that 0.1% of the subscriber base that are running multiple sets from one nbox.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Derik Kaiser said:


> Oh I agree with this I'm not going to be happy with this also I have 5 other tv's hooked up to my main receiver


ThomasM didn't mention that you do not need to get receivers for each location but you may need to get a component to composite converter to continue using HD sets at the same time as SD sets. Those that only use SD sets are completely unaffected.


----------



## Derik Kaiser

Scott Kocourek said:


> ThomasM didn't mention that you do not need to get receivers for each location but you may need to get a component to composite converter to continue using HD sets at the same time as SD sets. Those that only use SD sets are completely unaffected.


Yeah I read it but my main tv is a HD plasma and the rest are sd tv's so I will have to screw around with the receiver every time I want to watch on a different tv


----------



## sigma1914

Derik Kaiser said:


> Yeah I read it but my main tv is a HD plasma and the rest are sd tv's so I will have to screw around with the receiver every time I want to watch on a different tv


Or add a receiver for $6 month (unless it's your 2nd receiver) that only runs your 5 other TVs.


----------



## Derik Kaiser

sigma1914 said:


> Or add a receiver for $6 month (unless it's your 2nd receiver) that only runs your 5 other TVs.


Yeah I have been thinking about that since this problem has come about. It still does not make me happy to spend another 6 bucks on top of the $145 I spend now a month.


----------



## Davenlr

Derik Kaiser said:


> Yeah I have been thinking about that since this problem has come about. It still does not make me happy to spend another 6 bucks on top of the $145 I spend now a month.


You could buy one of these: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10114&cs_id=1011407&p_id=7114&seq=1&format=2
and spend $45 one time, and be done with it.

Link paste doesnt seem to be working. Go to monoprice and search on "Component to composite" and it will be the first adapter listed.


----------



## sigma1914

Derik Kaiser said:


> Yeah I have been thinking about that since this problem has come about. It still does not make me happy to spend another 6 bucks on top of the $145 I spend now a month.


It does suck for those who run other TVs. Remember, if it's only your 2nd receiver then it's not extra money. The 1st two receivers are just $6 and $6/each after 2.


----------



## Derik Kaiser

Yep looks like I might get one from mono price. thanks


----------



## Drucifer

Derik Kaiser said:


> Yeah I read it but my main tv is a HD plasma and the rest are sd tv's so *I will have to screw around with the receiver every time I want to watch on a different tv*


Two much work. Get a SD receiver for the four SDTV


----------



## Derik Kaiser

sigma1914 said:


> It does suck for those who run other TVs. Remember, if it's only your 2nd receiver then it's not extra money. The 1st two receivers are just $6 and $6/each after 2.


I will tell the wife we need another receiver, that will go over like a fart in church! She is pissed about how much we spend now. The mono price box should take care of my problems, for now


----------



## Derik Kaiser

What about the that new receiver they have released with the multi-tuners and going to cost 400 bucks will that have the same problems?


----------



## Drucifer

Derik Kaiser said:


> What about the that new receiver they have released with the multi-tuners and going to cost 400 bucks will that have the same problems?


With HDTVs extremely cheap. (Have seen them for less than $100 now) You maybe going about a work-around at the wrong end.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Oh boy, this HD-GUI is starting to look a lot like the HD-Tivo .


----------



## litzdog911

Derik Kaiser said:


> What about the that new receiver they have released with the multi-tuners and going to cost 400 bucks will that have the same problems?


You mean the HR34? Don't know yet. It doesn't have the HD GUI yet.


----------



## balboadave

maddog707 said:


> So what was the point of that update if there's no changes?





dpeters11 said:


> Nothing new doesn't mean no changes.





Scott Kocourek said:


> Exactly.


May I expand on maddog's question? If the HD GUI is on a national release, what's the point of an interim SD release?


----------



## Athlon646464

balboadave said:


> May I expand on maddog's question? If the HD GUI is on a national release, what's the point of an interim SD release?


Most of the country will not see the HDGUI for weeks. The maintenance release is likely taking care of an 'under the hood' issue D* discovered.


----------



## joed32

Drucifer said:


> With HDTVs extremely cheap. (Have seen them for less than $100 now) You maybe going about a work-around at the wrong end.


True enough but my problem is that I use DVD recorders on each of my 5 DVRs that will be a hassle when I try to record as they need an SD feed. I need to look at the "List" to select what to record I'm hoping I will be able to do that without switching to 480p, don't need to see the guide.


----------



## Derik Kaiser

Drucifer said:


> With HDTVs extremely cheap. (Have seen them for less than $100 now) You maybe going about a work-around at the wrong end.


3 of the five are 20inch HD flat panels but I really don't want to fish HDMI wires all around the house then need a HDMI splitter, it's nice just to have one coax in the back of the set for all the tv's. I'm not to worried about hd pictures the tv's are in the bathrooms, basement etc. they are not my everyday watching tv but it just seems like a pain in the butt which everway I decide.


----------



## CMA455880

This was a thread in a different area that was requested to be moved to this specific Thread. The question is as follows:

_HR24 loses Trickplay during live TV after new HDUI software

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am a Vendor account and have already received my new HDUI for my HR24 unit! Since then I have lost the capability to pause and rewind live TV. DVR functions work fine while watching recordings. I'm wondering if the enginers are aware of any known issue with the new software becuase I have tried all Troubleshooting! No Signal related issues and System Test passes with no signal related DC. I don't believe it is a bad unit because I've had no previous issues and other then this particular issue everything works fine! Any information would be helpful!

There were some replys on this thread that advised to force a software which I tried and it did not resolve the issue. Another member responded and his response is as follows

My HR20-700 and HR24-100 are both on 0575 since 11/1/11. Neither will do trickplay on ESPN or ESPN2. All the other channels I've checked seem to work fine.

Forcing a download will revert you to the latest National Release unless you moniter the firmware tracker and do it at the right time.

After reading this I found that I have the same issue. It only occurs on ESPN and ESPN2. This seems to be an odd issue as I am a Case Manager for DTV when I return to work I will try and reach out to STB and see if they have any possible answers. If anyone else as any information please respond below. I will also send the response I get back from STB on here which they may be able to provide the answer or at least let them know of the problem so they can get it fixed._


----------



## Davenlr

If its only on ESPN (or another channel with Scoreguide), try hitting the EXIT button after you get the "Press red for Scoreguide" pop-up, and see if that solves the issue.

I tried to duplicate this on my HR24-500, and cannot get it to malfunction.


----------



## CMA455880

Yea unfortunetly that did not resolve the issue! It seems to be related to the software if it's only occurring on ESPN and ESPN2! But I will definitley reach out to STB to see if they have any answers and will be happy to post what I find out.


----------



## dpeters11

Have you tried clearing nvram?


----------



## CMA455880

No I have not and I actually forgot how to do that process! Could you remind me how to do that again please...


----------



## Davenlr

You need to tune the HD-DVR to Channel 1, Customer Information Channel. Let the channel completely load. You will be using the Red, Green, Yellow, and Blue buttons below the Menu button. In VERY quick succession, press R,R,B,B,Y,G. If done correctly, you will see "NVRAM/Flash is cleared" in white font in the lower left corner of the screen.


----------



## CMA455880

Yea that didn't work either! Weird issue...HR24-200 by the way!


----------



## PerfectCr

Snagged the HD GUI this morning for both my HR24-500's and one H25-100. So far so good. Looks great!


----------



## battrl

CMA455880 said:


> Yea unfortunetly that did not resolve the issue! It seems to be related to the software if it's only occurring on ESPN and ESPN2! But I will definitley reach out to STB to see if they have any answers and will be happy to post what I find out.


Same problem here both on my HR22-100 and HR24-200. Any recordings of these channels seem to be "empty" as well. When I try and play the recording, it spins for several seconds then asks if I want to delete it.


----------



## su_A_ve

Here's another option for those not using hdmi... Under 43 free shipping (prime or super saver)

Hdmi to composite/svideo at amazon. http://www.amazon.com/HDMI-Composite-S-Video-Converter-3RCA/dp/B0047PDBP0


----------



## dvdmth

battrl said:


> Same problem here both on my HR22-100 and HR24-200. Any recordings of these channels seem to be "empty" as well. When I try and play the recording, it spins for several seconds then asks if I want to delete it.


What software version are you running, 0x575 or 0x576 (or something else)?


----------



## StHalcyon

My HR24/500 was updated to 0x4dc, and my HR23/700 was updated to 0x4d4.

0x4dc has the HD gui, 0x4d4 doesn't. But that's not the problem.

My problem is that on both receivers, whether it is a live show or a show DVR'ed, I am getting extremely serious pixelation during moderate scene pans, or during scenes with too many contrasting colors in the scene. I started noticing it with tonight's episode of Terra Nova, then House. There are ghosting effects too. I was so bothered that I checked if the software had changed, and voila.

Anybody experiencing this issue too?


----------



## PerfectCr

0x4dc has the HD Guide? I thought only 0x576 was the HD GUI?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The first publically available versions are 0x575/0x576. 0x4DC is still the SD User Interface.


----------



## Rockermann

I grabbed x0576 this morning for my HR20-100. So far, so good, though it does seem a bit more sluggish than it does on my HR24. Not terribly so however. I'll have to make some more observations this evening.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Rockermann said:


> I grabbed x0576 this morning for my HR20-100. So far, so good, though it does seem a bit more sluggish than it does on my HR24. Not terribly so however. I'll have to make some more observations this evening.


When the upgrade takes place all of the guide data is flushed, all of the posters and other things need to rebuild so it may take a day or so before you can really tell. I have not used it on a HR20 but it's very good on the HR22, HR24 and H25.


----------



## Rockermann

Scott Kocourek said:


> When the upgrade takes place all of the guide data is flushed, all of the posters and other things need to rebuild so it may take a day or so before you can really tell. I have not used it on a HR20 but it's very good on the HR22, HR24 and H25.


Right.. that makes sense and explains why it might be a bit sluggish at first. I did look at the to-do list and noticed only one show was there after the upgrade. I'll have to check that before tonight, but I'm sure it'll rebuild that (or most of it) and a lot of the guide data during the day today.


----------



## StHalcyon

StHalcyon said:


> My HR24/500 was updated to 0x4dc, and my HR23/700 was updated to 0x4d4.
> 
> 0x4dc has the HD gui, 0x4d4 doesn't. But that's not the problem.
> 
> My problem is that on both receivers, whether it is a live show or a show DVR'ed, I am getting extremely serious pixelation during moderate scene pans, or during scenes with too many contrasting colors in the scene. I started noticing it with tonight's episode of Terra Nova, then House. There are ghosting effects too. I was so bothered that I checked if the software had changed, and voila.
> 
> Anybody experiencing this issue too?


I also posted this on DTV's tech forums, and apparently others are also experiencing the same problem. If you live in Chicago. Only affects all local HD channel, not ESPN, Comedy Central, etc. So the good news is that it is not the software that's the issue.


----------



## gregftlaud

So any issues yet reported with this messing up whole home dvr?


----------



## Rockermann

No problems here so far. Have the HD GUI on both DVRs that are connected via the LAN.


----------



## JonW

On the HR20-700 the guide does indeed scroll faster, but that's only one area of performance on the unit. For instance, there seems to be a new delay when bringing up the menu - probably due to refreshing the new screen candy.

The claims that this new UI is faster than the old UI are both false and misleading because it didn't come for free via optimizations - rather it came at the cost of SD support.


----------



## Athlon646464

JonW said:


> On the HR20-700 the guide does indeed scroll faster, but that's only one area of performance on the unit. For instance, there seems to be a new delay when bringing up the menu - probably due to refreshing the new screen candy.
> 
> The claims that this new UI is faster than the old UI are both false and misleading because it didn't come for free via optimizations - rather it came at the cost of SD support.


My understanding is we never had (simultaneous) SD support. We were using a work-a-round which no longer works. The new work-a-round works just fine, and has the same level of support as the old one - none.


----------



## DogLover

JonW said:


> On the HR20-700 the guide does indeed scroll faster, but that's only one area of performance on the unit. For instance, there seems to be a new delay when bringing up the menu - probably due to refreshing the new screen candy.
> 
> The claims that this new UI is faster than the old UI are both false and misleading because it didn't come for free via optimizations - rather it came at the cost of SD support.


And it is not all SD support that has been eliminated, but simultaneous HD and SD graphics support.


----------



## battrl

dvdmth said:


> What software version are you running, 0x575 or 0x576 (or something else)?


I'm running 575. My understanding is that it should be fixed in 576, but I have not had an opportunity to check for an update yet.


----------



## wahooq

yeah dtv has never fully supported multiple tvs from single recievers.....


----------



## budeone

I am in Chicago and waiting for it on two boxes.


----------



## JonW

DogLover said:


> And it is not all SD support that has been eliminated, but simultaneous HD and SD graphics support.


Sort of... it also effects people who'd rather watch HD downconverted on their SD sets, people who own slingbox's and the like too.


----------



## jbauer

JonW said:


> Sort of... it also effects people who'd rather watch HD downconverted on their SD sets, people who own slingbox's and the like too.


Yep. Gonna be a bummer for me. I don't see why DTV can't just do an easy toggle between two resolutions the way that the old DirecTiVo box did...

- Jon


----------



## DogLover

JonW said:


> Sort of... it also effects people who'd rather watch HD downconverted on their SD sets, people who own slingbox's and the like too.


Yes, it would affect a those slingboxes that are connected with an SD connection when the TV is HD. However, If the box is only connected to an SD TV (or multiple connections), HD channels are still available. You just need to set native off and only select the 480 resolutions. If you have no HD connections, this provides the same experience.


----------



## bflora

DogLover said:


> Yes, it would affect a those slingboxes that are connected with an SD connection when the TV is HD. However, If the box is only connected to an SD TV (or multiple connections), HD channels are still available. You just need to set native off and only select the 480 resolutions. If you have no HD connections, this provides the same experience.


I have an HR20-700 connected to my HDTV via component and sent to other tv's via rf modulated from composite. I have an HR24 connected to a Volkano Flow (similar to Slingbox) via component that my son watches at his college. What exactly happens on sd sets when watching an hd channel? Are the HRXX's no longer active on all outputs simaltaneously?


----------



## RunnerFL

bflora said:


> I have an HR20-700 connected to my HDTV via component and sent to other tv's via rf modulated from composite. I have an HR24 connected to a Volkano Flow (similar to Slingbox) via component that my son watches at his college. What exactly happens on sd sets when watching an hd channel? Are the HRXX's no longer active on all outputs simaltaneously?


All outputs are active still. You just won't get a GUI on the SD outputs if you are setup for an HD resolution.


----------



## jdspencer

Is there a thread tracking the HD GUI deployment?


----------



## bflora

RunnerFL said:


> All outputs are active still. You just won't get a GUI on the SD outputs if you are setup for an HD resolution.


Does this include channel numbers when changing channels or when pressing info?


----------



## RunnerFL

bflora said:


> Does this include channel numbers when changing channels or when pressing info?


Yes, you get no GUI on an SD output when you're set to an HD resolution. Well I take that back, you get a message telling you that you need to change your resolution to see the GUI.


----------



## texasbrit

Yes, you need a component-to-composite or HDMI-to-composite converter, suitable model numbers have been posted.


----------



## hiker

Or if you want an elegant long term solution and your extension TVs are HDTVs with HDMI and cost can be justified :eek2: , get the 40574 TruLink HDMI over Coax Transmitter and Receiver. It's mentioned previously in this thread. I'm trying it out now and it performs flawlessly but I haven't tried 1080p or 5.1/7.1 audio yet.


----------



## TMar

CMA455880 said:


> Yea unfortunetly that did not resolve the issue! It seems to be related to the software if it's only occurring on ESPN and ESPN2! But I will definitley reach out to STB to see if they have any answers and will be happy to post what I find out.


I can confirm this as it's happening to me on a hr22/100 0x575. Can't record or use trickplay on ESPN.

EDIT: Works on the SD ESPN channels.


----------



## battrl

TMar said:


> I can confirm this as it's happening to me on a hr22/100 0x575. Can't record or use trickplay on ESPN.
> 
> EDIT: Works on the SD ESPN channels.


I had the same issue, which was resolved after downloading 0x576.


----------



## bluedevil229

What is trickplay?


----------



## Athlon646464

bluedevil229 said:


> What is trickplay?


Fast forward (FF), Rew, skip etc.


----------



## Vin

hiker said:


> Or if you want an elegant long term solution and your extension TVs are HDTVs with HDMI and cost can be justified :eek2: , get the 40574 TruLink HDMI over Coax Transmitter and Receiver. It's mentioned previously in this thread. I'm trying it out now and it performs flawlessly but I haven't tried 1080p or 5.1/7.1 audio yet.


Glad to hear that worked out for you hiker....I may go that route myself at some point.


----------



## acheriff

hiker said:


> Or if you want an elegant long term solution and your extension TVs are HDTVs with HDMI and cost can be justified :eek2: , get the 40574 TruLink HDMI over Coax Transmitter and Receiver. It's mentioned previously in this thread. I'm trying it out now and it performs flawlessly but I haven't tried 1080p or 5.1/7.1 audio yet.


I'm also considering this solution, but I'm finding it hard to justify spending as much on the HDMI over coax solution as on the HDTV itself...

I think I might wait for other receivers that offer RVU support. If I'm going to spend $300 to use existing coax, I might as well put it toward the HR34!


----------



## mjwagner

The one thing I honestly do not like in the new HD GUI is the progress bar at the bottom of the screen. Due to the unnecessarily large black background it seems even more intrusive then the old progress bar. The important elements themselves are a big improvement. If they could just eliminate or make "transparent" the background portion it would be MUCH better than the old progress bar. JMHO


----------



## Laxguy

Mark- Right on. 
I think I've seen two posters who want it bigger and about 30 who want it shrunken- at least the back splash smaller and a quicker feather to transparency.


----------



## gedwards

"plainsman" said:


> thanks for the advice but this is a less-than-fatal error being reported as such, apparently due to additional testing done via the new firmware. I've fixed too damn many bugs in error-checking code -- falsely reporting a problem -- to ignore the possibility this is just one more
> 
> i would still appreciate knowing what 24-416 points to.
> 
> -PM.


For what it's worth, I had that same error message on one of my HR23's last week. It happened twice before the hard drive went belly up. It was running an older NR (can't remember which one).


----------



## Captain Spaulding

mjwagner said:


> The one thing I honestly do not like in the new HD GUI is the progress bar at the bottom of the screen. Due to the unnecessarily large black background it seems even more intrusive then the old progress bar. The important elements themselves are a big improvement. If they could just eliminate or make "transparent" the background portion it would be MUCH better than the old progress bar. JMHO


I definitely agree! While the new progress bar is much more visually appealing, that huge black background is a major annoyance.


----------



## plainsman

gedwards said:


> For what it's worth, I had that same error message on one of my HR23's last week. It happened twice before the hard drive went belly up. It was running an older NR (can't remember which one).


thanks for that! I'm hoping my err is either a holdover from my prior drive (i recently installed a new 2TB drive) and hope it's not on its way out --

-- or an undiscovered artifact of 576.

mmmv,

-PM.


----------



## mjwagner

mjwagner said:


> The one thing I honestly do not like in the new HD GUI is the progress bar at the bottom of the screen. Due to the unnecessarily large black background it seems even more intrusive then the old progress bar. The important elements themselves are a big improvement. If they could just eliminate or make "transparent" the background portion it would be MUCH better than the old progress bar. JMHO


One idea would be to allow adjustment of menu transparency. IIRC early TiVo units used to allow this in addition to a selection of menu background colors.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Well, I guess I got a little impatient and couldn't wait for DirecTv to push me the new HD GUI update, so I attempted to force the download this morning. It was a little before 6 a.m. central time and 0x0576 was in the stream, so I forced the download on my bedroom HR20-700. It found the new software and started downloading. I then went into the living room, checked redh.com/dtv real fast to make sure it was still available and then did the same thing on the living room HR20-700. It also found the new software and started downloading. Next I went to the basement and tried to force the H21-200. I stood there a little while and it hadn't been able to find the new software. I went ahead and got in the shower to get ready for work. Got out of the shower and the bedroom HR20 was done and had the new HD GUI. Went to check the living room and it still had the old GUI. Checked the firmware and it still had 0x049D. Checked the basement H21 and it still had the old GUI with firmware 0x44C5. I wasn't sure if the H21 had ever found the new software, so I wasn't surprised that it still had the old GUI. The living room HR20, however, had actually started downloading 0x0576. I'm guess that 0x0576 had gotten pulled from the stream before the down had completed and so it reverted back previous national release? I had always assumed that once a receiver had found and started downloading a new software update that it would complete it, even if it was at the end of the window. Guess I'll get up a little earlier tomorrow morning and try to nab it for the living room HR20 and the basement H21.


----------



## TAnsley

dvdmth said:


> What software version are you running, 0x575 or 0x576 (or something else)?


I had this happen as well with 0x575 on an HR24.


----------



## ejhuzy

mjwagner said:


> The one thing I honestly do not like in the new HD GUI is the progress bar at the bottom of the screen. Due to the unnecessarily large black background it seems even more intrusive then the old progress bar. The important elements themselves are a big improvement. If they could just eliminate or make "transparent" the background portion it would be MUCH better than the old progress bar. JMHO


Amen and well said. +1million. My first receiver (a Sony back in 1997) had the ability to control the transparency level (not to mention the color of it).


----------



## TAnsley

ejhuzy said:


> Amen and well said. +1million. My first receiver (a Sony back in 1997) had the ability to control the transparency level (not to mention the color of it).


What I don't like about the new black motif is that the lines between the shows in the guide are too faint for me to see. I am somewhat color blind and red (I assume it is red) on black is nearly invisible to me. I would like to see them either:


Thicken the line
Brighten the color of the line
Change the color of the line to something with more contrast


----------



## Stuart Sweet

TAnsley said:


> I had this happen as well with 0x575 on an HR24.


You should not have this happen with 0x0576. If you force upgraded to 0x0575, you might want to try doing the same to get 0x0576.


----------



## RunnerFL

MizzouTiger said:


> I'm guess that 0x0576 had gotten pulled from the stream before the down had completed and so it reverted back previous national release? I had always assumed that once a receiver had found and started downloading a new software update that it would complete it, even if it was at the end of the window.


If the firmware is pulled during there's nothing for it to download anymore so it times out and reboots. You're lucky, if it got pulled at the wrong time in the process your box could be a brick now.


----------



## mjwagner

RunnerFL said:


> If the firmware is pulled during there's nothing for it to download anymore so it times out and reboots. You're lucky, if it got pulled at the wrong time in the process your box could be a brick now.


In which case you hit hit the red button and force a DL of what is then in the stream...


----------



## dvdmth

RunnerFL said:


> If the firmware is pulled during there's nothing for it to download anymore so it times out and reboots. You're lucky, if it got pulled at the wrong time in the process your box could be a brick now.


I don't see how a receiver could brick as a result of software being removed from the satellite during download. It is my understanding that the complete firmware is fully downloaded and verified before it is installed, so if any piece is missing or corrupt then the prior firmware remains untouched and will boot up just fine. The only way I know of that a brick could occur is if something goes wrong during the actual install (e.g. a power failure).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

There is a very short window, when the new firmware is being placed in its proper location, where things can go "afoul" if there's a power loss. But even then forcing another download will put things back to right.


----------



## adamson

Just talked to tech support. You all will see a reboot at some point after the new ui is loaded. In case you wonder why. Nothing wrong just a reboot. 

Would be nice if playlist sort stayed where you had it...my only gripe.


----------



## mrfatboy

I was just about to purchase the component to composite converter in anticipation for the new HD GUI for my setup. I have SD 2 tv's (kitchen, outside) in addition to the main HD tv in the living room using the HR24. 

I just realized I really don't need the converter (for now anyway) since I have an iphone and can just use Waltz's DTV app. The guide is on the app. It's good enough for those TV's. I do all the dvr maintenance and heaving watching in the living room anyway.

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Athlon646464

mrfatboy said:


> I was just about to purchase the component to composite converter in anticipation for the new HD GUI for my setup. I have SD 2 tv's (kitchen, outside) in addition to the main HD tv in the living room using the HR24.
> 
> I just realized I really don't need the converter (for now anyway) since I have an iphone and can just use Waltz's DTV app. The guide is on the app. It's good enough for those TV's. I do all the dvr maintenance and heaving watching in the living room anyway.
> 
> Just throwing it out there


Great solution - we can choose & change channels without needing a GUI of any kind using his app!

:goodjob:


----------



## HuzorDaddy

MizzouTiger said:


> The living room HR20, however, had actually started downloading 0x0576. I'm guess that 0x0576 had gotten pulled from the stream before the down had completed and so it reverted back previous national release? I had always assumed that once a receiver had found and started downloading a new software update that it would complete it, even if it was at the end of the window. Guess I'll get up a little earlier tomorrow morning and try to nab it for the living room HR20 and the basement H21.


I did the exact thing this morning. started the download for an HR22-200 at about 6:55 EST, it got to 62%, then the new version got yanked out of the stream at 7am. It finally rebooted, and started downloading the version with the SD UI. Gotta either get up at 6:30 tomoorow or wait for a CE version at night.


----------



## thebigk75

My Samsung Epic updated from Froyo to Gingerbread today....maybe when I get home I'll have the HD GUI update! lol


----------



## kram

Has anyone in Colorado gotten the new GUI release yet? A CSR in Denver told me that D* pushed it to all employees and offices, and that she knew someone in Las Vegas who got it. Working from west to east, she said it should start rolling out in Colorado in 7 to 10 days. That was over a week ago. Just wondering....


----------



## Thumperb

I forced the new update yesterday morning around 4am and downloaded successfully.It works great.


----------



## Rockermann

mrfatboy said:


> ...I just realized I really don't need the converter (for now anyway) since I have an iphone and can just use Waltz's DTV app. The guide is on the app. It's good enough for those TV's. I do all the dvr maintenance and heaving watching in the living room anyway.


I've found that in my situation, it's easy enough to hit the resolution button on the DVR when changing rooms. It's probably about a 50/50 split so I just hit the res button when I move from the Den to the Living room and then once more when going back to the other room. For now, that's working for me.


----------



## TAnsley

Stuart Sweet said:


> You should not have this happen with 0x0576. If you force upgraded to 0x0575, you might want to try doing the same to get 0x0576.


It is hard to get up at 4am on a work day :zzz:...but I plan on doing it while on vacation next week. :biggrin:


----------



## jrodfoo

I woke up at 4:10 to go to the bathroom, I then checked to see what firmware was in the que and saw 0x0576, and forced a download, and got the HD GUI and went back to sleep! Didn't get much time to mess around with it before work, but I'm glad I woke up haha..


----------



## dvdmth

kram said:


> Has anyone in Colorado gotten the new GUI release yet? A CSR in Denver told me that D* pushed it to all employees and offices, and that she knew someone in Las Vegas who got it. Working from west to east, she said it should start rolling out in Colorado in 7 to 10 days. That was over a week ago. Just wondering....


I know someone who works for DirecTV who _still_ doesn't have the update, and he almost always gets updated within the first couple of days of a rollout. That should give you an idea how slow the rollout is going. AFAIK the rollout to non-employees is still limited to Las Vegas, though that might have changed.


----------



## Laxguy

dvdmth said:


> I know someone who works for DirecTV who _still_ doesn't have the update, and he almost always gets updated within the first couple of days of a rollout. That should give you an idea how slow the rollout is going. AFAIK the rollout to non-employees is still limited to Las Vegas, though that might have changed.


Never understood why those who really want it wouldn't have done it via the CE program.....


----------



## Athlon646464

Laxguy said:


> Never understood why those who really want it wouldn't have done it via the CE program.....


IMHO that would not be a reason to join CE.

Forcing a NR is much less risky (although not without risk).


----------



## mjwagner

Laxguy said:


> Never understood why those who really want it wouldn't have done it via the CE program.....


Why wait till the weekend.... it's in the stream every weeknight... and if you are on the east coast you don't even have to get up in the middle of the night, it's been in the stream between 6:30 and 7 am. If you have any problem just force a FW DL any other time and you will revert back to the then current national release.


----------



## Laxguy

Question still stands: If you really want it SOON! then you'd get it a lot earlier via CE.....


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Ok that's enough of the CE Discussion, someone is eventually going to download a something they didn't intend to and then it will be our fault. I really don't want to answer to a bunch of people that have troubles, post about it here and find out their posts were deleted because they didn't download what they thought they were gettting.

Keep the CE stuff where it belongs and if there are posts of releases other than 0x575 & 0x576 they will be deleted.


----------



## mgavs

Interesting that if HDGUI(575?) was released recently my 3 HR20-100s just got 4DA on Nov 13th. I did not force them. 4DA messed up many things that had been previously fixed so (messed up video, sound issues, FF freezes video, etc.), 4DA is junk. I hope 57x fixes them. My understanding is trying to force won't get me 57x.


----------



## P Smith

mgavs said:


> Interesting that if HDGUI(575?) was released recently my 3 HR20-100s just got 4DA on Nov 13th. I did not force them. 4DA messed up many things that had been previously fixed so (messed up video, sound issues, FF freezes video, etc.), 4DA is junk. I hope 57x fixes them. My understanding is trying to force won't get me 57x.


Last two nights there was a 'push' of v0576/4576 to boxes. Definitely. some of them got the new version.
Check www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## lparsons21

Everything I read about this misnamed 'rollout' says 'crawlout' is more appropriate in describing how fast it is going. For an upgrade that has been talked about so much in a lot of places, it is a damn shame that only a handful are getting the NR on the push from D*!

Yeah, there are other ways, but some of us (ME!!) are getting too darned old to stay up late anymore...


----------



## dpeters11

"lparsons21" said:


> Everything I read about this misnamed 'rollout' says 'crawlout' is more appropriate in describing how fast it is going. For an upgrade that has been talked about so much in a lot of places, it is a damn shame that only a handful are getting the NR on the push from D*!
> 
> Yeah, there are other ways, but some of us (ME!!) are getting too darned old to stay up late anymore...


It's definitely being done on purpose. I think they want to make sure there are no lingering issues that you find once a lot of people have it, and so that the CSRs aren't inundated, along with giving time for training.


----------



## Drucifer

mgavs said:


> Interesting that if HDGUI(575?) was released recently my 3 HR20-100s just got 4DA on Nov 13th. I did not force them. 4DA messed up many things that had been previously fixed so (messed up video, sound issues, FF freezes video, etc.), 4DA is junk. I hope 57x fixes them. My understanding is trying to force won't get me 57x.


You can only force or push a specific firmware when it is in the stream. New NRs are normally release in the wee hours when most receivers are not being used. And also, only when DirecTV has a full staff the next day to take calls from confused customers.

Bookmark _Firmware Watcher_.


----------



## Drucifer

lparsons21 said:


> Everything I read about this misnamed 'rollout' says 'crawlout' is more appropriate in describing how fast it is going. For an upgrade that has been talked about so much in a lot of places, it is a damn shame that only a handful are getting the NR on the push from D*!
> 
> Yeah, there are other ways, but some of us (ME!!) are getting too darned old to stay up late anymore...


Crawlout! I like that. But you must keep in mind a massive swift rollout would overwhelm DirecTV Custom Service with calls from all the customers that get confuse easily. And sad to say, there are a hell of a lot of those.


----------



## lparsons21

Drucifer said:


> Crawlout! I like that. But you must keep in mind a massive swift rollout would overwhelm DirecTV Custom Service with calls from all the customers that get confuse easily. And sad to say, there are a hell of a lot of those.


Well, you certainly can't use 'massive swift' to describe this particular episode. More like 'miniscule very slowly'!

I do understand the reasoning behind slow, but there is slow and there is sloooooooooowwwwwww... This is the 20th of November, and this started on the 1st roughly. While I wouldn't expect the rollout to be over by now, I certainly did expect it to be much further along than this.

That said, I have all HR24s, so speed isn't an issue with me and the one thing I was hoping for in the HDGUI didn't happen, so I wonder why I care??


----------



## swyman18

"lparsons21" said:


> Well, you certainly can't use 'massive swift' to describe this particular episode. More like 'miniscule very slowly'!
> 
> I do understand the reasoning behind slow, but there is slow and there is sloooooooooowwwwwww... This is the 20th of November, and this started on the 1st roughly. While I wouldn't expect the rollout to be over by now, I certainly did expect it to be much further along than this.
> 
> That said, I have all HR24s, so speed isn't an issue with me and the one thing I was hoping for in the HDGUI didn't happen, so I wonder why I care??


If you think 20 days is taking too long, then you may end up being very disappointed. If you read some of the early posts in this thread, you'll see it could very well be January or February until you get it.

I don't have any facts to back that up, but just going by what I've read here.


----------



## lparsons21

swyman18 said:


> If you think 20 days is taking too long, then you may end up being very disappointed. If you read some of the early posts in this thread, you'll see it could very well be January or February until you get it.
> 
> I don't have any facts to back that up, but just going by what I've read here.


Yep, I read them. And it appears they may be right at the pace this is going. But disappointed? Not so much, more just irritated that I'm not running the latest.


----------



## RobertE

I'll point everyone back to post 195 http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2895244&postcount=195

Employees, HSP & Las Vegas now. EVERYONE else, throughout December & January.

Why is that so hard for people to understand?

The current rollout is going slow on purpose. After the first non Emp & HSP push, there was a significant uptick in error 14s bricking the HR24s. Those issues continue to be addressed. My advice is still to wait until it gets pushed and not to force the download.


----------



## RACJ2

Now that I know it could be Jan before I get HD GUI, I'm going to try and downloaded it one morning. Just to be sure I'm understanding this, Doug is on PT time, so based on the attachment, the 0x04D1 is in stream right now? Its around 13:06 PT.


----------



## Drucifer

Yes the orange is now.


----------



## Athlon646464

This thread is circular anyway, so I'm also going to repeat myself too.

Forcing anything is not without some risk, both to your STB as well as being able to get support from D* should something go wrong.


----------



## RACJ2

Athlon646464 said:


> This thread is circular anyway, so I'm also going to repeat myself too.
> 
> Forcing anything is not without some risk, both to your STB as well as being able to get support from D* should something go wrong.


The CE program is even riskier and people choose to join that. So at this point I guess I'm willing to take the risk of forcing a download.


----------



## jasrx316

I just recently came back to DIRECTV and had an installation done this morning. I had 2 HD-DVR's (HR24-200) and a HD receiver (H25) installed. Both the HD-DVR's had the acquiring additional software message. Does that mean the HD GUI is coming on my boxes?


----------



## Athlon646464

jasrx316 said:


> I just recently came back to DIRECTV and had an installation done this morning. I had 2 HD-DVR's (HR24-200) and a HD receiver (H25) installed. Both the HD-DVR's had the acquiring additional software message. Does that mean the HD GUI is coming on my boxes?


Go to 'Setup' to see if you have version *575 or *576. If you do, then you do. If you don't, then you don't.


----------



## thebigk75

I was talking to DTV support on another issue, and when I asked about the HD GUI update I was told "the software version with the new HD Guide will automatically download to your HD receivers this fall."

So take that info FWIW.


----------



## RobertE

jasrx316 said:


> I just recently came back to DIRECTV and had an installation done this morning. I had 2 HD-DVR's (HR24-200) and a HD receiver (H25) installed. Both the HD-DVR's had the acquiring additional software message. Does that mean the HD GUI is coming on my boxes?


No, that is the interactive software. Scoreguide, tv apps, channel 1, "active", etc.


----------



## mgavs

"mgavs" said:


> Interesting that if HDGUI(575?) was released recently my 3 HR20-100s just got 4DA on Nov 13th. I did not force them. 4DA messed up many things that had been previously fixed so (messed up video, sound issues, FF freezes video, etc.), 4DA is junk. I hope 57x fixes them. My understanding is trying to force won't get me 57x.


Update... I forced an update and the units went from 4da to 4d9 so things should be better. Guess 4da was backed out after I got it.


----------



## P Smith

mgavs said:


> Update... I forced an update and the units went from 4da to 4d9 so things should be better. Guess 4da was backed out after I got it.


You always can see online what is spooling or check a history there www.redh.com/dtv


----------



## Drucifer

mgavs said:


> Update... I forced an update and the units went from 4da to 4d9 so things should be better. Guess 4da was backed out after I got it.


You didn't state the issues you were having with 0x04DA.


----------



## JonW

One of my DVRs with the new release had a really weird problem. It would accept some remote control codes but not others. The light wouldn't even blink in recognition of reception of them. 

I'm used to this sort of bug on channels with active content, but at least in that case it still responds to ch+, ch-, guide, and exit - and then everything is ok. Not in this case, so it was something different. 

Of course it all cleared up after a pushing the red reset button.


----------



## P Smith

JonW said:


> One of my DVRs with the new release had a really weird problem. It would accept some remote control codes but not others. The light wouldn't even blink in recognition of reception of them.
> 
> I'm used to this sort of bug on channels with active content, but at least in that case it still responds to ch+, ch-, guide, and exit - and then everything is ok. Not in this case, so it was something different.
> 
> Of course it all cleared up after a pushing the red reset button.


Nay, not counting, really. 
Only if you'll have those after reboot...


----------



## jrodfoo

just saw there was a 0x057B that was in the pipeline, an update to 0x0576? just was curious if anyone saw that yet.


----------



## P Smith

No FW announcements for the DVRs, so it was CE, not normal version.


----------



## RACJ2

Well, it took getting up at 3AM CT and a few tries, but I was finally successful in downloading 0x576 to both HR22's! Looks great and seems fast. I think it was worth an hour of sleep. Time to go back to bed.


----------



## MizzouTiger

I forced 0x0576 early Friday morning. Everything seemed to be operating fine, but last night we were watching the Eagles-Giants game live and recording Amazing Race when at 7:10 pm Central Time the screen went black and a message at the bottom of screen said "Updating Guide Data" or something to that effect. Within a few seconds the football game came back on live. I then looked at the receiver and noticed that the orange record light was no longer lit so I had to go back in to the guide and manually start recording Amazing Race again. This was on my HR20-700 located in the living room. My daughter was in the basement watching on the H21-200 at the same time and said no guide data update occurred on that receiver. Don't know if it happened on the HR20-700 in the bedroom since no one was in there watching tv at the time.


----------



## Jon J

Will all HR22s be updated? RACJ2 seems to have successfully updated but I can find no mention of them in the firmware listings.


----------



## RACJ2

Jon J said:


> Will all HR22s be updated? RACJ2 seems to have successfully updated but I can find no mention of them in the firmware listings.


Its not listed, but you use the HR21-100 if you have an HR22-100 (Click on "More Info" and it tells you this). If you use the TV App, it does list the HR22-100, which is how I first checked it this morning.


----------



## mx6bfast

At what point do I enter 02468 when the Hr2x is coming back on? I tried it during when the power light first comes on and no other lights, then when the ring comes on, and also when the first 2 messages come on. On different units it never acted like it was going to look for a software update. I used to do "it" years ago but have sense stopped and had no problem getting new versions. Am I missing something?

What time should I try to force a download? I tried this most recent time at midnight est. Is that too early?


----------



## RACJ2

As others have mentioned, you have to make sure the 0x576 software update is in stream. I did my update at 3 AM CT this morning. You need to check this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/, click on your type "HR" for DVR's, then find your model listed. Look in the 0x576 column and be sure it has a current time listed and it will be highlighted in orange. The time is military and PT, so you have to convert it to your time zone. Here is an example and you can see that the last time the HR21-100 (HR22) had 0x576 in stream was at 3:55:23 PT on 11/21/2011. Take a look at this [thread] , to see what others have suggested worked best when typing in the 02468 sequence.


----------



## bnwrx

mx6bfast said:


> At what point do I enter 02468 when the Hr2x is coming back on? I tried it during when the power light first comes on and no other lights, then when the ring comes on, and also when the first 2 messages come on. On different units it never acted like it was going to look for a software update. I used to do "it" years ago but have sense stopped and had no problem getting new versions. Am I missing something?
> 
> What time should I try to force a download? I tried this most recent time at midnight est. Is that too early?


You need to read this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159394

Suggest you read all the info at: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=171

Good Luck....


----------



## mx6bfast

RACJ2 said:


> As others have mentioned, you have to make sure the 0x576 software update is in stream. I did my update at 3 AM CT this morning. You need to check this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/, click on your type "HR" for DVR's, then find your model listed. Look in the 0x576 column and be sure it has a current time listed and it will be highlighted in orange. The time is military and PT, so you have to convert it to your time zone. Here is an example and you can see that the last time the HR21-100 (HR22) had 0x576 in stream was at 3:55:23 PT on 11/21/2011. Take a look at this [thread] , to see what others have suggested worked best when typing in the 02468 sequence.


Thanks for the responses. I guess I was not pressing the numbers at the correct pace, ala Adam Sandler.  I'm glad you told me how to read the tables, I had no idea.


----------



## SledgeHammer

What is the status of the HD-GUI for the HR20s? I got an update last friday, but it wasn't the HD-GUI. Is it by zip code, access card range, etc?


----------



## Athlon646464

SledgeHammer said:


> What is the status of the HD-GUI for the HR20s? I got an update last friday, but it wasn't the HD-GUI. Is it by zip code, access card range, etc?


Look at post #474, which refers back to post #195 for a complete explanation.........


----------



## PerfectCr

As I mentioned a few pages back I grabbed 576 last week for my two HR24-500's and one H25-100. I started seeing some poor Whole Home DVR playback issues on the H25-100. I got DTV to come out and replace the box. I updated the new H25-100 this morning to 576 and Whole Home still works great, so it must have been a bad box. I initially thought it might be the HD guide causing the issue, but it was not.


----------



## Drucifer

RACJ2 said:


> Well, it took getting up at 3AM CT and a few tries, but I was finally successful in downloading 0x576 to both HR22's! Looks great and seems fast. I think it was worth an hour of sleep. Time to go back to bed.


Give it 24 to 36 hours for all the Graphics (Posters, Icons, Logos, etc.) to load. And the normal 12 hours for the Guide Data.


----------



## joshjr

When will we see this new HD Gui? I would like to see this sooner rather then later.


----------



## Athlon646464

joshjr said:


> When will we see this new HD Gui? I would like to see this sooner rather then later.


? :lol:

Look at my post just three posts above yours...........


----------



## Drucifer

joshjr said:


> When will we see this new HD Gui? I would like to see this sooner rather then later.


It's like waiting for a pot of water to boil. The more you watch, the longer it seems to take.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, I've said it before and yet no one's believed me... this will be a sloooooooow rollout. Probably the slowest since the D10s went from their original UI to the Blue UI.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, I've said it before and yet no one's believed me... this will be a sloooooooow rollout. Probably the slowest since the D10s went from their original UI to the Blue UI.


That probably was a bigger change, then this, but there are a lot more customers now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Oh most certainly. I don't know the numbers but DIRECTV itself was smaller and the D10 was only three models, while this affects 19 models at last count.


----------



## RACJ2

Drucifer said:


> Give it 24 to 36 hours for all the Graphics (Posters, Icons, Logos, etc.) to load. And the normal 12 hours for the Guide Data.


Thanks, I figured it may take a while to get everything back to normal. Right now it seems reasonably quick, even with the schedule and graphics download going on. Although it always seems fast after an RBR and then starts seems to start slowing down. Hopefully that won't happen with the new HD GUI.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, I've said it before and yet no one's believed me... this will be a sloooooooow rollout. Probably the slowest since the D10s went from their original UI to the Blue UI.


Ah, yes, but will the new DTivo beat it out the door??   

Sadly, the smart money is on the HD-GUI.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The answer to that may depend on where you live.


----------



## dminches

Is there any reason why it should take longer to get the guide data on the initial install of the new firmware? The firmware downloaded quickly on my HR24-500 and the new interface is in place but it is stuck on 0% for the guide data. I don't recall this being the case with my HR20-700. I can go through the menus without a problem. I can play recorded shows.

It is all good now. The data started to download.


----------



## Drucifer

dminches said:


> Is there any reason why it should take longer to get the guide data on the initial install of the new firmware? The firmware downloaded quickly on my HR24-500 and the new interface is in place but it is stuck on 0% for the guide data. I don't recall this being the case with my HR20-700. I can go through the menus without a problem. I can play recorded shows.
> 
> It is all good now. The data started to download.


Guide data is about the same - 12 Hours. It the additional new graphics (posters, icons, & logos) that take longer - 12 to 36 Hours.

Some have reported a dash reset has miraculous gotten the graphics to suddenly appear.


----------



## jasrx316

What is the software version for the national release?


----------



## Athlon646464

jasrx316 said:


> What is the software version for the national release?


Assuming that's your equipment listed in your sig:

HR20-700S: 0x04D9
H20-100: 0x4176

If you've been selected for the new HDGUI:

0x0576 on your HR20


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Man seeing this new GUI Comcast is gonna rollout stings a lil bit...9 channels and 2hrs, and larger PIG is seems all on the screen.....Thats the only plus with comcast new GUI as the rest of it is garbage imho

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/22/comcast-shows-off-its-new-barcelona-hd-guide-upgrade/

Really wish we could add another line or two with another half hour with all the extra space we seem to have.

oh well, still glad i dont have to deal with comcast at all here(not offered), never herd a good thing about them really.


----------



## Carl Spock

I checked the Red H DirecTV app and found the HDGUI national release was listed for my two DVRs. Cool, I thought, it's now available. I was so excited, I thought I'd try to force a download. Instead, my DVR reloaded the current, old, makenfracken software. 

OK. Let's get down to brass tacks. Who do I have to sleep with to get the HDGUI software today? I don't care who it is. Woman, man, goat, sheep, vegetable, alien, smelly, decrepit or inflatable. I'd even sleep with Joan Rivers. And Melissa. At the same time. An hour afterward I'd use a crate of brain soap to wash off the stench. But at least I would have the new HDGUI.


----------



## Drucifer

Carl Spock said:


> I checked the Red H DirecTV app and found the *HDGUI national release was listed for my two DVRs*. Cool, I thought, it's now available. I was so excited, I thought I'd try to *force a download*. Instead, my DVR reloaded the current, old, makenfracken software.
> 
> OK. Let's get down to brass tacks. Who do I have to sleep with to get the HDGUI software today? I don't care who it is. Woman, man, goat, sheep, vegetable, alien, smelly, decrepit or inflatable. I'd even sleep with Joan Rivers. And Melissa. At the same time. An hour afterward I'd use a crate of brain soap to wash off the stench. But at least I would have the new HDGUI.


You don't state the hour of your attempt.

The NR is being slowly release across the nation in the wee hours. Think that enough info for you to figure it out.


----------



## EyeRonik1

I use my HR-22 as much like a TiVo as I can given the HR-22's capabilities. I am generally recording something 90% of the time. Does this prevent me from receiving updates? If I'm recording during a window, will it skip my machine?


----------



## Carl Spock

Drucifer said:


> You don't state the hour of your attempt.


 I'm more likely to have intimate relations with a large casaba melon I call Kathleen than I am to get up in the wee hours to download software, but thanks for the tip.

The original offer still stands.


----------



## Laxguy

Carl Spock said:


> I'm more likely to have intimate relations with a large casaba melon I call Kathleen than I am to get up in the wee hours to download software, but thanks for the tip.
> 
> The original offer still stands.


Holy Cow!! I'll rent you my HR's till the release gets to you; I can't bear the thought of anyone here having relations with Joan Rivers. Melons, ok, but, please, just the brief thought of that.....

Don't get up; just stay up!


----------



## litzdog911

EyeRonik1 said:


> I use my HR-22 as much like a TiVo as I can given the HR-22's capabilities. I am generally recording something 90% of the time. Does this prevent me from receiving updates? If I'm recording during a window, will it skip my machine?


No, it will find time to update during that 10% when it's not recording.


----------



## jasrx316

Oops I haven't updated my sig. This is the updated information since my new install.


----------



## Athlon646464

Carl Spock said:


> I'm more likely to have intimate relations with a large casaba melon I call Kathleen than I am to get up in the wee hours to download software, but thanks for the tip.
> 
> The original offer still stands.


Illogical.

:grin:


----------



## Athlon646464

jasrx316 said:


> Oops I haven't updated my sig. This is the updated information since my new install.


You are on the current NR. The HDGUI we are discussing in this thread has been authorized so far for only a relative few. The firmware # for that is as I stated in my earlier post.


----------



## adamson

Is anyone seeing studder be it minor running 0x0576 ? I am debating rolling back my dvrs if the version itself is later tweaked. I know I asked this before but here it goes again, are firmware releases tweaked under same version number later down the line? Slipstreamed in any way? I as of now have seen studder in a commercial from directv, one they add into programming, and one other instance just regular programming...both non recorded material I think.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

They are not slipstreamed under the same version number. If there is a maintenance release, it will be a new version number. 

Because you're seeing it on a commercial for DIRECTV, I wonder if it's a local insertion. This is something DIRECTV is doing now, where they insert different commercials in some of the programs. Cable, of course, has done this for 25 years. 

I know when I started seeing this in the LA area the first week or two the quality was really poor. Highly pixelated and there was a lot of what I would almost call interlace judder. Since then the quality of the local ads has improved consistently, though those with a keen eye could still tell the difference.


----------



## mx6bfast

Is there a reason the Hd-Dvr's need an additional reboot hours later after the software download?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes there is. Without going into too much detail, it allows the HDUI to load additional stuff, and it should only happen the first time you update from the old UI.


----------



## Rtm

"upmichigan" said:


> Is anyone seeing studder be it minor running 0x0576 ? I am debating rolling back my dvrs if the version itself is later tweaked. I know I asked this before but here it goes again, are firmware releases tweaked under same version number later down the line? Slipstreamed in any way? I as of now have seen studder in a commercial from directv, one they add into programming, and one other instance just regular programming...both non recorded material I think.


I don't think it's 0576 I have been seeing a few random stutters as well recently the past couple days on multiple model boxes including a HR24


----------



## GordonT

I seem to recall seeing this topic discussed somewhere in this very long thread, but I can't find it now.

I don't have the new HDGUI yet, but I want to make sure that I understand how it might affect the following:
I have an S-video cable run from the S-Video output on my HR25-500 to an S-video input on my AV Receiver. From there, I have an S-video cable going to a DVD recorder. I use this to archive selected recording to DVD.

If my memory is correct from what I think I read earlier, the new GUI will not affect my ability to archive programs to my DVD player because it only prevents the graphics/guide from going to a non-HD output, but the video itself will still be sent (in 480i, of course). Is this correct?


----------



## maddog707

Just force downloaded 0x0576 to a HR21-100 successfully. The Guide looks great on the Vizio! Very clear & the guide scrolls faster.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'm also now one of the cool guys with the HDGUI on my HR23. I couldn't get my HR20-700 to download new software, old or new, but it's more finicky and I'm certainly not my best at 4AM. It's on my kitchen TV, anyway, so I can live with that.


----------



## Rtm

Had it on all my TVs but just forced it finally on my brand new HR24, wow I didn't know the damn thing could get even faster I'm so amazed at how quick it is.

It came with a RF/IR 65RX remote but think RF is slower than IR am I correct in this conclusion?


----------



## mluntz

Downloaded to my HR24s just fine, but my HR20 seems to be stuck at 24%. What should I do?


----------



## mluntz

Must have gone out of the stream. Now its downloading 04D9. Did not get it in time!


----------



## mluntz

For those of you with the new UI, everything seems to have repopulated except my To Do list. How long does it take for everything to repopulate there? My wife will be pissed if that stuff is missing!


----------



## Athlon646464

mluntz said:


> For those of you with the new UI, everything seems to have repopulated except my To Do list. How long does it take for everything to repopulate there? My wife will be pissed if that stuff is missing!


Your guide is re-loading, and as it does your To-Do List will re-populate as it does if all goes well.

The guide can take 24 to 48 hours to re-populate. Today and tomorrow's guide should be there in a couple of hours, so you should not miss any recordings.


----------



## mluntz

Athlon646464 said:


> Your guide is re-loading, and as it does your To-Do List will re-populate as it does if all goes well.
> 
> The guide can take 24 to 48 hours to re-populate. Today and tomorrow's guide should be there in a couple of hours, so you should not miss any recordings.


It just concerns me some because it seemed like with all the other updates everything seemed to be there almost immediately.

Just seems a little scary!

Must be all the extra graphics, etc.


----------



## joed32

GordonT said:


> I seem to recall seeing this topic discussed somewhere in this very long thread, but I can't find it now.
> 
> I don't have the new HDGUI yet, but I want to make sure that I understand how it might affect the following:
> I have an S-video cable run from the S-Video output on my HR25-500 to an S-video input on my AV Receiver. From there, I have an S-video cable going to a DVD recorder. I use this to archive selected recording to DVD.
> 
> If my memory is correct from what I think I read earlier, the new GUI will not affect my ability to archive programs to my DVD player because it only prevents the graphics/guide from going to a non-HD output, but the video itself will still be sent (in 480i, of course). Is this correct?


I'm wondering whether or not we will be able to see the "List" of programs that have been recorded even though we can't see the guide. If we can't see the list then we can't select a program to play and record on the DVD recorder.


----------



## joed32

GordonT said:


> I seem to recall seeing this topic discussed somewhere in this very long thread, but I can't find it now.
> 
> I don't have the new HDGUI yet, but I want to make sure that I understand how it might affect the following:
> I have an S-video cable run from the S-Video output on my HR25-500 to an S-video input on my AV Receiver. From there, I have an S-video cable going to a DVD recorder. I use this to archive selected recording to DVD.
> 
> If my memory is correct from what I think I read earlier, the new GUI will not affect my ability to archive programs to my DVD player because it only prevents the graphics/guide from going to a non-HD output, but the video itself will still be sent (in 480i, of course). Is this correct?


I'm wondering whether or not we will be able to see the "List" of programs that have been recorded even though we can't see the guide. If we can't see the list then we can't select a program to play and record on the DVD recorder.


----------



## DogLover

joed32 said:


> I'm wondering whether or not we will be able to see the "List" of programs that have been recorded even though we can't see the guide. If we can't see the list then we can't select a program to play and record on the DVD recorder.


No, you can't see any of the graphics. You wuld have to choose your program to record using the HDTV display, or change the resolution to 480. (Since you are using the s-video out, setting the DVR to 480 while recording won't affect the quality of the recording.)


----------



## HoTat2

Rtm said:


> Had it on all my TVs but just forced it finally on my brand new HR24, wow I didn't know the damn thing could get even faster I'm so amazed at how quick it is.
> 
> It came with a RF/IR 65RX remote but think RF is slower than IR am I correct in this conclusion?


Not as slower, to me anyway, but a little more hit-and-miss it seems. Due to the nature of RF waves I guess, I have to send remote commands more than once sometimes. Particularly when one command is sent shortly behind another, the later one tends to get dropped a fair amount and has to be repeated.


----------



## Drucifer

mluntz said:


> It just concerns me some because it seemed like with *all the other updates* everything seemed to be there almost immediately.
> 
> Just seems a little scary!
> 
> Must be all the extra graphics, etc.


The HDGUI is supposed to be a complete rewrite of the software. So the First install takes very long to repopulate. But if not completed after 24 Hours - a Dash Reset has been reported to have speed things up some.

Your ToDo List depends on the Guide data.


----------



## P Smith

Drucifer said:


> *The HDGUI is supposed to be a complete rewrite of the software.* So the First install takes very long to repopulate. But if not completed after 24 Hours - a Dash Reset has been reported to have speed things up some.
> 
> Your ToDo List depends on the Guide data.


Never been that way!

Have you heard about modular design of such complicated software ?

Really, you are exaggerating too much.

HD *GUI* is the key to understand what is changed.


----------



## dpeters11

"P Smith" said:


> Never been that way!
> 
> Have you heard about modular design of such complicated software ?
> 
> Really, you are exaggerating too much.
> 
> HD GUI is the key to understand what is changed.


More than just the interface has to have been changed, just in terms of optimization. If it was just a new skin, there would be no difference in speed I'd think.


----------



## P Smith

Perhaps you don't know all components of the STB boxes ... 
The part [GUI] include optimization of IR cmds processing (*WHAT IS NOT A PART of GUI !!!*) is 1/50 of all processes, duh !


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you don't know all components of the STB boxes ...
> The part [GUI] include optimization of IR cmds processing (*WHAT IS NOT A PART of GUI !!!*) is 1/50 of all processes, duh !


First off, you don't need to yell...

Second, we were told it was a re-write.


----------



## dpeters11

"P Smith" said:


> Perhaps you don't know all components of the STB boxes ...
> The part [GUI] include optimization of IR cmds processing (WHAT IS NOT A PART of GUI !!!) is 1/50 of all processes, duh !


True, I don't. I also admit I don't know the code to say exactly what changed. But it always has seemed to me the GUI is just for the interface itself, not underlying optimizations. IR code is not an aspect of the GUI, but I'm not convinced that's what caused the speed. It seems scrolling through the guide is faster than some other remote interaction.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> First off, you don't need to yell...
> 
> Second, we were told it was a re-write.


It's not a yelling, but EMPHASIZING very important point.


----------



## Athlon646464

P Smith said:


> It's not a yelling, but EMPHASIZING very important point.


by yelling...


----------



## P Smith

Why insist on it, when I did explain why I used the capitalizing ? Can't drop your stereotypes?


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> It's not a yelling, but EMPHASIZING very important point.


No, it's yelling. Please don't do it again.

If you want to emphasize just bold it, don't do it in all caps.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> Why insist on it, when I did explain why I used the capitalizing ? Can't drop your stereotypes?


It's not a stereotype at all, in fact you may want to look up the definition of stereotype. It's common fact that typing in all caps is yelling.


----------



## sigma1914




----------



## mx6bfast

Does it matter?


----------



## P Smith

mx6bfast said:


> Does it matter?


since they cannot say anything real about level of re-writing the SW while HDGUI/responsiveness changed ...

[ppl cannot follow ... If I did explain what is used and what's the reason, they still not getting ... If I need use trivial method, I will use it - see my other posts. No need to lecture me.]


----------



## mluntz

Just out of curiosity, what happens if you have already forced the download and your reciever becomes authorized? 

Does it download again or just skip you?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nothing will happen, it will not push the same version to you.


----------



## sstv

GordonT said:


> I seem to recall seeing this topic discussed somewhere in this very long thread, but I can't find it now.
> 
> I don't have the new HDGUI yet, but I want to make sure that I understand how it might affect the following:
> I have an S-video cable run from the S-Video output on my HR25-500 to an S-video input on my AV Receiver. From there, I have an S-video cable going to a DVD recorder. I use this to archive selected recording to DVD.
> 
> If my memory is correct from what I think I read earlier, the new GUI will not affect my ability to archive programs to my DVD player because it only prevents the graphics/guide from going to a non-HD output, but the video itself will still be sent (in 480i, of course). Is this correct?


Hi All
I forced the o576 and it downloaded just fine. My system is two HR24-100 with WHV. The new GUI is not anything to get excited about at best its "CUTE". Speed is not a issue with HR24's
Now the problem. I have a S video hook up to my WINTV in my computor and I lost closed captioning and I get a banner telling me I have to change resolutions on my DTV receiverver to get a proper picture on my computer.

I can only assume that this S video problem will carry over to other devices.
I went back to 04d1 to avoid the S video problem.
SSTV


----------



## Athlon646464

sstv said:


> Hi All
> I forced the o576 and it downloaded just fine. My system is two HR24-100 with WHV. The new GUI is not anything to get excited about at best its "CUTE". Speed is not a issue with HR24's
> Now the problem. I have a S video hook up to my WINTV in my computor and I lost closed captioning and I get a banner telling me I have to change resolutions on my DTV receiverver to get a proper picture on my computer.
> 
> I can only assume that this S video problem will carry over to other devices.
> I went back to 04d1 to avoid the S video problem.
> SSTV


That issue is known (it's been discussed throughout this thread). When you are authorized to receive the current version of the HDGUI frimware you will have to live with the issue, at least for a while.

There may be a fix in a future release, so in a best case scenario the issue will be temporary.

Or - you can purchase the $50 box discussed earlier and be okay throughout.


----------



## sstv

Athlon646464 said:


> That issue is known (it's been discussed throughout this thread). When you are authorized to receive the current version of the HDGUI frimware you will have to live with the issue, at least for a while.
> 
> There may be a fix in a future release, so in a best case scenario the issue will be temporary.
> 
> Or - you can purchase the $50 box discussed earlier and be okay throughout.


Are you talking about a "Converter " box and if so, how do you hook it up?
SSTV


----------



## Ed Campbell

Forced the upgrade this AM and it's delightful. It brings the look and feel of D* a lot closer to being up-to-date software. A reasonable change for most consumers.

HR24-500 btw.

Now, if we only had BloombergTV and BBCA in HD.


----------



## sstv

sstv said:


> Are you talking about a "Converter " box and if so, how do you hook it up?
> SSTV


OK, found my answer.

SSTV


----------



## Carl Spock

You know what I love about the HDGUI? It's moving forward in time through the guide. Say I'm watching a show and I want to see what's on tonight on that channel. Before I had to step forward at a painfully slow rate through the day to advance it to prime time. Now I punch the right arrow as fast as I want and the guide flies through the day. I almost can't believe it's the same DVR I've been using for years.

:righton:


----------



## Athlon646464

sstv said:


> Are you talking about a "Converter " box and if so, how do you hook it up?
> SSTV


I know you have it sorted out, but in case others are coming in here late:

Component (YpbPr) to Composite Converter


----------



## maverick22

For those with the new HD GUI, is it easier now to find certain sports that are on now. For example, finding college basketball games with 3 button clicks or so? It seems like a pain to search for games that are currently playing. 

Time Warner had it right--Menu, sports, college basketball = then showed ALL games on. Took about 5 seconds total. Wish Direct would get something like this.


----------



## fjames

HR24-100/[email protected]~50%/pushed 576 a week ago. At best no relevant speed increase anywhere, at worst, a little slower accessing list. Have done one menu reset and one RBR.

Question is, am I correct in assuming (as an answer to the above dilemma given the broad view of obviously increased speed) that there's a lot more of the older units in the field and that they are obviously slower than a HR24? So that I shouldn't expect any notable increase? 

I really couldn't care less about the graphics, I only pushed it for the speed. 

Oh - I like that now it sees the active channel list when using the ch button (pretty sure it didn't before.)


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know, i have hr24s and there is a real increase here. I'm going to post a suggestion in the next post. See what it does for you.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Go to channel 1.
Wait for DIRECTV Customer Support Application to load (takes 10-15 seconds).
On remote, press RED / RED / BLUE / BLUE / YELLOW / GREEN.
See message, "Observe NVRAM/Flash is cleared" on bottom of screen.
*note - This process may take more than one time through before the customer sees the text on the screen.


----------



## RunnerFL

maverick22 said:


> For those with the new HD GUI, is it easier now to find certain sports that are on now. For example, finding college basketball games with 3 button clicks or so? It seems like a pain to search for games that are currently playing.


"My DirecTV" should do this for you once it learns your viewing habits.



maverick22 said:


> Time Warner had it right--Menu, sports, college basketball = then showed ALL games on. Took about 5 seconds total. Wish Direct would get something like this.


Providers can't all be the same...


----------



## rotohead

Stuart Sweet said:


> Go to channel 1.
> Wait for DIRECTV Customer Support Application to load (takes 10-15 seconds).
> On remote, press RED / RED / BLUE / BLUE / YELLOW / GREEN.
> See message, "Observe NVRAM/Flash is cleared" on bottom of screen.
> *note - This process may take more than one time through before the customer sees the text on the screen.


What would be the problem if a HR20-100 never displayed that channel? I've input '1' and 'enter' and waited and waited at least 10 minutes and all i ever get is a blank screen, reboot sameo.


----------



## RunnerFL

rotohead said:


> What would be the problem if a HR20-100 never displayed that channel? I've input '1' and 'enter' and waited and waited at least 10 minutes and all i ever get is a blank screen, reboot sameo.


Does the banner say you are on channel 1?


----------



## rotohead

RunnerFL said:


> Does the banner say you are on channel 1?


No, completely blank screen. I'm unplugging for the nite and see what happens. This box has been quirky the last two years.


----------



## Drucifer

maverick22 said:


> For those with the new HD GUI, is it easier now to find certain sports that are on now. For example, finding college basketball games with 3 button clicks or so? It seems like a pain to search for games that are currently playing.
> 
> Time Warner had it right--Menu, sports, college basketball = then showed ALL games on. Took about 5 seconds total. Wish Direct would get something like this.


You figure with DirecTV being heavy into sports that they have a Sports Search Engine, but apparently that's not the case.

Hey! Just notice that this is my 3K post.


----------



## fjames

Stuart Sweet said:


> Go to channel 1.
> Wait for DIRECTV Customer Support Application to load (takes 10-15 seconds).
> On remote, press RED / RED / BLUE / BLUE / YELLOW / GREEN.
> See message, "Observe NVRAM/Flash is cleared" on bottom of screen.
> *note - This process may take more than one time through before the customer sees the text on the screen.


Sorry, I should have said I've done that a few times. I think it's just a matter of impression and usage - the increase in scrolling speed doesn't really benefit me (not a serial button abuser), doesn't rise to the level of praise it's getting, although for others it's obviously nice. Basically, the places where it was fast enough to satisfy me, it got faster, and where it was slow, it's still slow.

For reference, I just timed live TV->playlist at 3.5 seconds. That feels very slow in use, and I was hoping they'd do something like take a snapshot of the pl every 24 hours or whatever, and just have to process changes or some such thing.


----------



## adamson

fjames said:


> HR24-100/[email protected]~50%/pushed 576 a week ago. At best no relevant speed increase anywhere, at worst, a little slower accessing list. Have done one menu reset and one RBR.


Alao have seen no increase in speed, seems slower in list and guide and overall any remote function. Now obviously all the guide data, etc is loaded after a few days so not the issue. I can live with it other than that another odd thing...

X Factor was recorded...being watched a good ways into recording, ended abrupt. Tryed to play it again from beginning and it was in a loop of a short span.


----------



## bcltoys

How do I force a firmware upgrade.


----------



## bnwrx

bcltoys said:


> How do I force a firmware upgrade.


Read ALL of these: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=171

And be VERY careful in deciding that this is what you want to do.
As in risk tolerance...


----------



## bcltoys

bnwrx said:


> Read ALL of these: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=171
> 
> And be VERY careful in deciding that this is what you want to do.
> As in risk tolerance...


Look's to me like I better just let it come when it come's but thank's for the info.


----------



## gio12

Athlon646464 said:


> by yelling...


People who think writing in capitals is yelling, have bigger issues than worrying about someone TYPING in CAPS :sure:.

Give it a rest guys!


----------



## dennisj00

gio12 said:


> People who think writing in capitals is yelling, have bigger issues than worrying about someone TYPING in CAPS :sure:.
> 
> Give it a rest guys!


This was 25+ posts ago. Why bring it up again?


----------



## P Smith

dennisj00 said:


> This was 25+ posts ago. Why bring it up again?


!pusht!

:backtotop


----------



## Drucifer

Has there been anyone outside Vegas that gotten the new HDGUI without doing a Force/Pull?

And in my opinion, if you're techie enough to figure out how to Force/Pull, you are probably very capable of understanding the new GUI without making calls to DirecTV for assistance.


----------



## NateDawg

Thanks, guys for all the good info in this thread. I've been lurking and going to try to make the jump to the new GUI on Monday morning.


----------



## RACJ2

Forcing the download to the new HD GUI is worth losing sleep over and the risk. Good luck!


----------



## Laxguy

RACJ2 said:


> Forcing the download to the new HD GUI is worth losing sleep over and the risk. Good luck!


Heh- It is for many. But let's hope some guy doesn't quote you after he loses all his recordings or bricks his unit. :sure:


----------



## SledgeHammer

Yeah, I'm a techie and I want the HD GUI... but I'm not even gonna try force a download. I'll let everybody else get the bugs all ironed out. I have ZERO interest in bricking my unit .


----------



## Drucifer

Been here a couple of years now. I haven't heard of software killing a receiver. On the other, the new software has found receivers with a HD going bad.


----------



## Rtm

SledgeHammer said:


> Yeah, I'm a techie and I want the HD GUI... but I'm not even gonna try force a download. I'll let everybody else get the bugs all ironed out. I have ZERO interest in bricking my unit .


I think you fine as long as you get 0576


----------



## Athlon646464

NateDawg said:


> Thanks, guys for all the good info in this thread. I've been lurking and going to try to make the jump to the new GUI on Monday morning.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## RACJ2

Laxguy said:


> Heh- It is for many. But let's hope some guy doesn't quote you after he loses all his recordings or bricks his unit. :sure:


I did include the word risk, meaning you have to be willing to take the risk, to reap the reward. From what has been posted, it sounded like bricking was slim. And even if the 0576 didn't finish downloading, you should be able to go back to your old version.


----------



## PerfectCr

"RACJ2" said:


> I did include the word risk, meaning you have to be willing to take the risk, to reap the reward. From what has been posted, it sounded like bricking was slim. And even if the 0576 didn't finish downloading, you should be able to go back to your old version.


Yeah the risk should be minimal with a National Release. I have 0576 on 2 HR24-500's and an H25-100 and Whole Home with a TON of DVR'ed shows and the upgrade went smoothly!


----------



## Laxguy

RACJ2 said:


> I did include the word risk, meaning you have to be willing to take the risk, to reap the reward. From what has been posted, it sounded like bricking was slim. And even if the 0576 didn't finish downloading, you should be able to go back to your old version.


Yes, and sorry if my musing seemed like a critique- it was not.


----------



## RACJ2

Laxguy said:


> Yes, and sorry if my musing seemed like a critique- it was not.


No apology necessary, I didn't take it that way. That was my "after the fact" disclaimer, in case someone had an issue.


----------



## mluntz

RACJ2 said:


> I did include the word risk, meaning you have to be willing to take the risk, to reap the reward. From what has been posted, it sounded like bricking was slim. And even if the 0576 didn't finish downloading, you should be able to go back to your old version.


Thats what happened to me. My HR20 got to about 24%, 0576 went out of the stream, and it just started downloading the previous version again. It did scare me a little though!


----------



## Ed Campbell

WAF is exceptional.

My wife watches little TV. Probably as much of the IPTV geek-oriented stuff I download from the Web as programming from D*. Hey, we're a geek household. What would you expect?

She leaves it up to me to find programs she might like on TV - I record them and she either asks for it to become a season pass or forget it. Usually, forget it. She'd rather surf the Web for something she finds interesting - or go outside and work in her garden if it's the right time of the year.

BUT - she's really noticed the new GUI and thinks it's terrific. She hasn't played with the functionality of it - and won't; but, she is impressed that the folks at D* seem to have done a realistic job of estimating what changes needed to be made and have accomplished those changes while producing a GUI that looks and feels like something up-to-date.

There ain't much of that out there.

Just saying.


----------



## Laxguy

Things are good in The City Different! 
It's nice to hear a discriminating household likes the new GUI. 

Are there any current shows that pass your wife's muster?


----------



## dminches

How come the HR22 and HR23 do not show up on the HR firmware tracker? Is the HD GUI not being rolled out to those units currently?


----------



## Jon J

Is there any rhyme or reason to who gets the new GUI and when?


----------



## Athlon646464

dminches said:


> How come the HR22 and HR23 do not show up on the HR firmware tracker? Is the HD GUI not being rolled out to those units currently?


Try viewing the Summary: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?list


----------



## MarkJones

Forced a download of the new HD GUI. It took me a couple of tries to get there, but I was finally successful and things went smoothly.

I really like the new look - a very nice-looking interface in my opinion. The DTV programmers did an excellent job.

Mark


----------



## dvdmth

dminches said:


> How come the HR22 and HR23 do not show up on the HR firmware tracker? Is the HD GUI not being rolled out to those units currently?


The HR21, HR22, HR23, and R22 share the same firmware (assuming the same 3-digit manufacturer code). For example, if the HR21-100 is getting 0x576, then the HR22-100 will also get 0x576.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Those models show up just fine for me.


----------



## Drucifer

mluntz said:


> That's what happened to me. My *HR20 got to about 24%, 0576 went out of the stream*, and it just started downloading the previous version again. It did scare me a little though!


The 0x0576/4576 stream window seems to be three to four hours long at most. It takes about a half-a-hour to DL & Install.

So look before you leap.


----------



## MizzouTiger

Stuart Sweet said:


> Go to channel 1.
> Wait for DIRECTV Customer Support Application to load (takes 10-15 seconds).
> On remote, press RED / RED / BLUE / BLUE / YELLOW / GREEN.
> See message, "Observe NVRAM/Flash is cleared" on bottom of screen.
> *note - This process may take more than one time through before the customer sees the text on the screen.


I have had to do this twice so far since I forced the new firmware on 11/18. It seems that both of my HR20-700's get bogged down in the Guide and Menu system after accessing/using apps. It takes seemingly forever getting into and out of the guide as well as changing channels. Once I go through the above procedure, it's good again.


----------



## mkdtv21

Since so many people are forcing the download how many can confirm they got the new guide pushed to them the normal way. I'm having trouble trying to see the progress being made with the roll out with this thread.


----------



## Michael Mullis

So here is something frustrating. Ever since I forced my download, the receiver has gotten slower and slower to the point to where there is even a 15-20 second delay hitting the guide button, changing channels (punching in 3 digit channels is painful), and anything recorded is filled with pauses and pixelation. Sometimes even live TV does it. And it's all completely unwatchable on another receiver though MRV.

So I went back and tried to redownload the latest NR, and it kept this version which means I may be stuck with this now.

I did clear the NVRAM/FLASH as Stuart suggested, but so far that hasn't fixed the issue. I'm very close to a full receiver wipe and reset. But man I don't want to do it if I don't have to.

Anyone with suggestions?


----------



## swyman18

"Michael Mullis" said:


> So here is something frustrating. Ever since I forced my download, the receiver has gotten slower and slower to the point to where there is even a 15-20 second delay hitting the guide button, changing channels (punching in 3 digit channels is painful), and anything recorded is filled with pauses and pixelation. Sometimes even live TV does it. And it's all completely unwatchable on another receiver though MRV.
> 
> So I went back and tried to redownload the latest NR, and it kept this version which means I may be stuck with this now.
> 
> I did clear the NVRAM/FLASH as Stuart suggested, but so far that hasn't fixed the issue. I'm very close to a full receiver wipe and reset. But man I don't want to do it if I don't have to.
> 
> Anyone with suggestions?


I was looking forward to getting the new GUI on my painfully slow HR22-100's. All the talk about how this GUI would help immensely. The more posts I see like this, I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## dpeters11

But this is one of the reasons for a slow rollout, you can see how things go after several weeks running.


----------



## GreyGhost00

Forced the update last night on two HR20-100s and one HR21-100. All went off without a hitch and initially it seems great. Will wait to pass judgement until using it for several days, but it's certainly better looking, particularly on a 106-inch projector screen.


----------



## Laxguy

Welcome to DBSTalk! 

You're batting a thousand!


----------



## RACJ2

swyman18 said:


> I was looking forward to getting the new GUI on my painfully slow HR22-100's. All the talk about how this GUI would help immensely. The more posts I see like this, I'm not going to hold my breath.


I think you will notice the difference. So far after installing the HD GUI on my HR22's about a week ago, there has been no slowdown. And they are much faster then they were on the old software. The most noticeable speed difference is when using the remote. It recognizes the commands like channel numbers immediately, with no hesitation. And scrolling through the Guide and Playlist is faster.

What hasn't changed as dramatically is when you open the Guide or Playlist. There is still a few second hesitation, but its remained constant and is not slowing down with each day that passes. Now if your expecting to be able to channel surf faster, HD GUI has nothing to do with increasing that speed.


----------



## swyman18

"RACJ2" said:


> I think you will notice the difference. So far after installing the HD GUI on my HR22's about a week ago, they has been no slowdown. And they are much faster then they were on the old software. The most noticeable speed difference is when using the remote. It recognizes the commands like channel numbers immediately, with no hesitation. And scrolling through the Guide and Playlist is faster.
> 
> What hasn't changed as dramatically is when you open the Guide or Playlist. There is still a few second hesitation, but its remained constant and is not slowing down with each day that passes. Now if your expecting to be able to channel surf faster, HD GUI has nothing to do with increasing that speed.


Understood regarding the channel changing speed. I realize that has nothing really to do with the GUI for the most part. Thanks!


----------



## rotohead

I will agree that scrolling the guide, scrolling the list and number input on the remote is faster but the one thing that hasn't changed is implementation of a command, i.e. selecting a channel in the guide or previous channel inputs. Once you make a channel change or switch from guide to list it's the same old delay that's been around forever.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Has anyone else encountered the problem I'm having? Right now I basically have a paperweight of a receiver. I'm trying another force to see if I can revert back, but I don't think I can now.

I've even wiped the entire receiver to factory. It's literally unwatchable now.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I'm sorry you are having problems. If you have gone to the point of Restoring factory defaults then you should download the current NR (The SDUI one) and wait for DIRECTV to push the new UI to you when it's ready.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm sorry you are having problems. If you have gone to the point of Restoring factory defaults then you should download the current NR (The SDUI one) and wait for DIRECTV to push the new UI to you when it's ready.


I am trying to do that as well. I just tried re-forcing a software push, and it sits at searching for a while, then just boots back into the new GUI. It seems I cannot even re-obtain the SDUI at this point. Unless I'm missing a command outside of the normal software force?


----------



## RunnerFL

Michael Mullis said:


> I am trying to do that as well. I just tried re-forcing a software push, and it sits at searching for a while, then just boots back into the new GUI. It seems I cannot even re-obtain the SDUI at this point. Unless I'm missing a command outside of the normal software force?


Have you verified that there is firmware in the stream?


----------



## Drucifer

Michael Mullis said:


> So here is something frustrating. Ever since I forced my download, the receiver has gotten slower and slower to the point to where there is even a 15-20 second delay hitting the guide button, changing channels (punching in 3 digit channels is painful), and anything recorded is filled with pauses and pixelation. Sometimes even live TV does it. And it's all completely unwatchable on another receiver though MRV.
> 
> So I went back and tried to redownload the latest NR, and it kept this version which means I may be stuck with this now.
> 
> I did clear the NVRAM/FLASH as Stuart suggested, but so far that hasn't fixed the issue. I'm very close to a full receiver wipe and reset. But man I don't want to do it if I don't have to.
> 
> Anyone with suggestions?





Michael Mullis said:


> Has anyone else encountered the problem I'm having? Right now I basically have a paperweight of a receiver. I'm trying another force to see if I can revert back, but I don't think I can now.
> 
> I've even wiped the entire receiver to factory. It's literally unwatchable now.





Michael Mullis said:


> I am trying to do that as well. I just tried re-forcing a software push, and it sits at searching for a while, then just boots back into the new GUI. It seems I cannot even re-obtain the SDUI at this point. Unless I'm missing a command outside of the normal software force?


What software version are you stuck on?

And what receiver model is this happening on?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Yes please let us know what version is currently on the receiver and what version is downloading when you try and force a download.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Sorry guys. I should know better than to leave that info out. I'm googling my head off right now.

HR21-700 @ 0x576. When it forces a download it doesn't download anything. Just searches for about 10 minutes (while the numbers in the upper left move), then it just boots to the HDUI.

RunnerFL, I admit I'm not quite sure how to read the firmware site. Which TP should I be looking for?

Thanks guys.


----------



## Laxguy

Michael Mullis said:


> Has anyone else encountered the problem I'm having? Right now I basically have a paperweight of a receiver. I'm trying another force to see if I can revert back, but I don't think I can now.
> 
> I've even wiped the entire receiver to factory. It's literally unwatchable now.


Can you summarize, including what unit? If no joy, leave it unplugged overnight.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Laxguy said:


> Can you summarize, including what unit? If no joy, leave it unplugged overnight.


Sure thing. I posted this on the last page:

Ever since I forced my download (HR21-700), the receiver has gotten slower and slower to the point to where there is even a 15-20 second delay hitting the guide button, changing channels (punching in 3 digit channels is painful), and anything recorded is filled with pauses and pixelation. Sometimes even live TV does it. And it's all completely unwatchable on another receiver though MRV.

Everything was fine the first couple weeks. This has just started in the last 2 weeks.

So I went back and tried to redownload the latest NR, and it kept this version which means I may be stuck with this now.

I did clear the NVRAM/FLASH as Stuart suggested, but so far that hasn't fixed the issue. I reset the receiver to factory. I've unplugged it for 30 seconds.


----------



## Laxguy

Michael Mullis said:


> Sorry guys. I should know better than to leave that info out. I'm googling my head off right now.
> 
> HR21-700 @ 0x576. When it forces a download it doesn't download anything. Just searches for about 10 minutes (while the numbers in the upper left move), then it just boots to the HDUI.


So, not a brick, then? In other words, when it boots, it'll run and work all right?


----------



## Michael Mullis

Laxguy said:


> So, not a brick, then? In other words, when it boots, it'll run and work all right?


It definately does not work all right. See above.


----------



## Laxguy

Hey, sorry we keep crossing posts! 

I guess I'd forgo any tries for now for the NR if you're running 576. If it's all there but running slow, and you've already cleared NVRAM, I'd do a double reset (2 within 30 minutes) to flush the Guide. Let it rebuild 12 hours or so.


----------



## Drucifer

Michael Mullis said:


> Sorry guys. I should know better than to leave that info out. I'm googling my head off right now.
> 
> HR21-700 @ 0x576. When it forces a download it doesn't download anything. Just searches for about 10 minutes (while the numbers in the upper left move), then it just boots to the HDUI.
> 
> RunnerFL, I admit I'm not quite sure how to read the firmware site. Which TP should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks guys.


Having several HR21s I can tell ya they tricky in their timing to get 0-2-4--6-8 to look for new software. If you don't see a *SEARCHING FOR NEW SOFTWARE* within a minute, RBR and be prepared to enter 0-2-4-6-8 at first sign of the blue screen. It does come rather quick this time. BTW, my worst was six tries.

But what's wrong with your NR 0x0576? Did you have an issue on it's initial install? I seem to remember another, and it turn out his HDD was about crap out. Have you run the *Run System Test*?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Yeah, give it a shot to settle down. Do the double reset, shut it off and leave it alone. It will take 24 hours or more to rebuild everything and it will seem very slow during that time.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Scott Kocourek said:


> Yeah, give it a shot to settle down. Do the double reset, shut it off and leave it alone. It will take 24 hours or more to rebuild everything and it will seem very slow during that time.


I ended up doing that. What was odd was that after the initial download, this things was lightning fast, and everything was good. Things started to slow down after a couple weeks. And I was noticing in all my continued troubleshooting that things are at their worst when I am recording something while trying to navigate the rest of the system. And then eventually even the live TV would start to stutter and such.

I did the NVRAM flash again and then a reset. I'm going to let the guide run. I have definate shows on the to-do list for tomorrow so that will be a test. DVR'd stuff was rough to watch, and unplayable from an MVR receiver elsewhere in the house.



Drucifer said:


> Having several HR21s I can tell ya they tricky in their timing to get 0-2-4--6-8 to look for new software. If you don't see a *SEARCHING FOR NEW SOFTWARE* within a minute, RBR and be prepared to enter 0-2-4-6-8 at first sign of the blue screen. It does come rather quick this time. BTW, my worst was six tries.


Oh no that isn't a problem. I can hit the software download screen every time. But it searches for new software, and I guess doesn't see anything and then moves onto booting into the loader after 10 minutes of searching.



> But what's wrong with your NR 0x0576? Did you have an issue on it's initial install? I seem to remember another, and it turn out his HDD was about crap out. Have you run the *Run System Test*?


No issue on initial install, and as I just mentioned it ran great until about a week ago. System tests were all fine (minus the agregious "No dial tone" because I never hook a phone line to the receiver).


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, I deleted several posts. If you force a download on a Friday or Saturday night you need to know that this is not the thread for that discussion.


----------



## RunnerFL

Michael Mullis said:


> RunnerFL, I admit I'm not quite sure how to read the firmware site. Which TP should I be looking for?


Not trying to be a jerk here but if you don't know that information you probably shouldn't be forcing downloads in the first place.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Michael Mullis said:


> Sorry guys. I should know better than to leave that info out. I'm googling my head off right now.
> 
> HR21-700 @ 0x576. When it forces a download it doesn't download anything. Just searches for about 10 minutes (while the numbers in the upper left move), then it just boots to the HDUI.
> 
> RunnerFL, I admit I'm not quite sure how to read the firmware site. Which TP should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks guys.


If you use just the main page, where it shows you every model, then scroll down to your particular model, that's the best way to ensure you're looking for the right transponder.


----------



## Athlon646464

Stuart Sweet said:


> If you use just the main page, where it shows you every model, then scroll down to your particular model, that's the best way to ensure you're looking for the right transponder.


Just to add a little, I believe this is the page Stu is suggesting you use: http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?list


----------



## Stuart Sweet

yup... redh.com/dtv works just as well.


----------



## gregftlaud

And when u get to that site i find clicking on "HR" on the top of the page is the best way to read what software is in the stream for each DVR because it gives dates/times (pacific time).

BTW, what is this version 0x04E2 that looks like was in the stream last nite? I've never seen that before. Dont think that's software with the new GUI


----------



## Michael Mullis

RunnerFL said:


> Not trying to be a jerk here but if you don't know that information you probably shouldn't be forcing downloads in the first place.


There's another piece to the story which was already covered on this pages ago. Either way it doesn't help my problem or help answer which transponder I need to be looking at to see where the stream is.


----------



## Daddy Freddy

kinda surpr at all the chatter about the new guide set up. I did a force download couple weeks ago thinking it would be something diff and better than "old" guide. There is nothing in my opinion that makes it any better? There is still only 2 hours or is it 1.5 hours of guide on screen. There still is no way to group recordings...such as christmas shows, or kids, or daddy. It appears all dtv did was change color to black and move the settings around abit? I thought the blue guide was easy to read? I am coming from dish. Their guide is far sup to dtv. I feel they missed the boat with this so called upgrade that everyone is talking about and even staying up to force download..me included. The moral to story is...this is really no big deal, only wish they would have put more hours to view on guide screen and made a way to put movies in folders...they should have taken a class from dish.


----------



## mx6bfast

I don't like the black bars that cover the tv screen when you are FF or RW'ing.


----------



## ATARI

mx6bfast said:


> I don't like the black bars that cover the tv screen when you are FF or RW'ing.


Join the club...


----------



## DTVforalongtime

Is there a time correlation to getting the new HD GUI after having an HR22 receiver get the 0x4e2 release (receiver was updated this morning)?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

DTVforalongtime said:


> Is there a time correlation to getting the new HD GUI after having an HR22 receiver get the 0x4e2 release (receiver was updated this morning)?


No.

I wouldn't expect to get the HDUI in the near future. I also wouldn't force the download. (For obvious reasons) see previous posts.


----------



## DTVforalongtime

Scott Kocourek said:


> No.
> 
> I wouldn't expect to get the HDUI in the near future. I also wouldn't force the download. (For obvious reasons) see previous posts.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, I wasn't going to force it based on the previous posts I'd read. I was just curious if the update received this morning indicated that I would soon be getting the new GUI.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

DTVforalongtime said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah, I wasn't going to force it based on the previous posts I'd read. I was just curious if the update received this morning indicated that I would soon be getting the new GUI.


Just a maintenance release for the old UI.


----------



## mx6bfast

ATARI said:


> Join the club...


How do we give feedback that D* will actually listen to? I realize they sometimes read this board, but going thru a large number of posts might be a waste of their time.


----------



## RunnerFL

mx6bfast said:


> How do we give feedback that D* will actually listen to?


Join the Cutting Edge group.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## mx6bfast

RunnerFL said:


> Join the Cutting Edge group.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


Did that before, but not anymore.


----------



## RunnerFL

mx6bfast said:


> Did that before, but not anymore.


Well that's how you get heard...


----------



## gregftlaud

I'm seeing a new version 0x04E2 in the stream on http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR Anyone have any idea what this release is? I forced updated my receiver to 0576 and dont want to lose it and the new HD GUI if this new release 04E2 is sent to my receiver!


----------



## mx6bfast

gregftlaud said:


> I'm seeing a new version 0x04E2 in the stream on http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR Anyone have any idea what this release is? I forced updated my receiver to 0576 and dont want to lose it and the new HD GUI if this new release 04E2 is sent to my receiver!


Its a lower version.


----------



## Christopher Gould

Got an email today that the hd guide is coming. So for those of us that choose to wait maybe it wont be to much longer. 

Just saw other post. Looks like 12/06/11 for me.


----------



## P Smith

gregftlaud said:


> I'm seeing a new version 0x04E2 in the stream on http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR Anyone have any idea what this release is? I forced updated my receiver to 0576 and dont want to lose it and the new HD GUI if this new release 04E2 is sent to my receiver!


The version 04e2 is not NR, it came unannounced.


----------



## gregftlaud

Wonder what it is for


----------



## Drucifer

gregftlaud said:


> Wonder what it is for


Well there been some posts about CenturyLink adding a feature for those who have CenturyLink. Other than that, I don't have a clue.


----------



## adamson

Issue: 2 dvrs in a frozen picture (only) state on power on/with tv. I do a channel change and all seems normal. One time each has done this, this morning second occurrence total. 0x0576. First occurrence was maybe a week ago and in the afternoon.

Would be nice if anyone has seen this? To maybe say something to the issue.

HR24's


----------



## patsrule316

Christopher Gould said:


> Got an email today that the hd guide is coming. So for those of us that choose to wait maybe it wont be to much longer.
> 
> Just saw other post. Looks like 12/06/11 for me.


12/06/11...I think that is the same day the xbox360 also releases its new UI. My wife and son will be completely confused if both change on the same day.


----------



## GreyGhost00

As to the poster that is having trouble after forcing the update, I think it was eluded to earlier, but it sounds eerily like a HD potential failure to me. The new software could have put down in a bad sector, or the buffer could now be in one, etc. I had an HR20 that did the same thing after a normal software update a while ago and it eventually required a swap.
Of all of the variables involved, that's the one with the most chance that something will go wrong given their failure rates.


----------



## Drucifer

GreyGhost00 said:


> As to the poster that is having trouble after forcing the update, I think it was eluded to earlier, but it sounds eerily like a HD potential failure to me. The new software could have put down in a bad sector, or the buffer could now be in one, etc. I had an HR20 that did the same thing after a normal software update a while ago and it eventually required a swap.
> Of all of the variables involved, that's the one with the most chance that something will go wrong given their failure rates.


After the DL, each new software version does an equipment check. These improve checks have found issues on some receivers that its current software versions haven't spotted.

It's a sooner or later scenario. So. the only thing they can do is watch as much of the DVR content before it become a necessity that the receiver be replace.

This happen to me with a H21-100. But with no recordings to worry about, it was a simple swap as soon as the new receiver arrived. But for two mornings, I would turn on my bedroom TV, only to see that annoying message about contacting DirecTV.


----------



## Michael Mullis

I thought about the fact that the replacement DVR D* sent was a bad unit , but at the same time I don't know why it isn't working now when it was fine before the download and for 2 weeks after.

I guess I can just wait until I see 0x576 back in the stream, then call D* and tell them my receiver is bad again. I just don't understand why 0x04D1 even when it shows up active on the stream for my H21-700 I cannot force download it to my receiver. 

I cannot be the only one who has had this happen. I refuse to belive this is specific to my receiver.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Update: For whatever reason I decided to do one more force download after seeing 0401 still active in the stream, and now it's downloading it. So hopefully going back to the SDUI will solve the problem until they repush 576 out to my side of the country.


----------



## Drucifer

Michael Mullis said:


> Update: For whatever reason I decided to do one more force download after seeing 0401 still active in the stream, and now it's downloading it. So hopefully going back to the SDUI will solve the problem until they *repush 576 out to my side of the country*.


Well the last CC (Customer Candidate) is currently in the stream for some receivers. Have no idea why. So I would say, you should look for *0x057B/457B*.


----------



## Michael Mullis

Drucifer said:


> Well the last CC (Customer Candidate) is currently in the stream for some receivers. Have no idea why. So I would say, you should look for 0x057B/457B.


Right now, I'll just take some stability.  Though now that I am back on the SDUI I'm noticing that everything is good until I use any DVR function. So GreyGhost00 may also be onto something with the HD. Diagnostics isn't showing anything wrong, but I've been an IT long enough to know how a hard drive problem can affect an entire system.

Right now I'm also looking at heat-related issue. I'll see what it's like after keeping it off for a day and then using the DVR.


----------



## bigrig

Stuart Sweet said:


> Guys, I deleted several posts. If you force a download on a Friday or Saturday night you need to know that this is not the thread for that discussion.


What is the thread for that discussion? I saw 0576 was Active for the HR22-100, rebooted and initiated the software download, but did not get it.


----------



## ATARI

bigrig said:


> What is the thread for that discussion? I saw 0576 was Active for the HR22-100, rebooted and initiated the software download, but did not get it.


He was referring to the CE program and forums.

You can start reading about it here: http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## Drucifer

bigrig said:


> What is the thread for that discussion? I saw *0576* was Active for the HR22-100, rebooted and initiated the software download, but did not get it.


It looks like *0x057B/457B* is the version the masses will get in the December distribution of the NR.

:nono: DO NOT ATTEMPT TO FORCE/PULL a higher version number! These are High-Risk versions. High-Risk means you are putting your receiver and its contends in jeopardy. Plus being on an unproven version, you will get no assistance from DirecTV if you do have ANY problem.


----------



## GreyGhost00

Drucifer said:


> It looks like *0x057B/457B* is the version the masses will get in the December distribution of the NR.


Ever-so-slightly confused (not difficult for me, mind you) as earlier you'd said 0576 had moved to NR. Perhaps just need some explanation of how it's determined what the actual 'release' version is.


----------



## Athlon646464

GreyGhost00 said:


> Ever-so-slightly confused (not difficult for me, mind you) as earlier you'd said 0576 had moved to NR. Perhaps just need some explanation of how it's determined what the actual 'release' version is.


The slight uptick with the version number indicates D* fixed or improved something since the original version.

As far as trying to figure out what the current NR version is, I look here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=110

It's not always 'up to the minute', but the mods will update it as soon as they can. Otherwise, you can simply watch threads like this one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

GreyGhost00 said:


> Ever-so-slightly confused (not difficult for me, mind you) as earlier you'd said 0576 had moved to NR. Perhaps just need some explanation of how it's determined what the actual 'release' version is.


They change the NR as needed, this is one of the reasons that everyone that spends time here helping people "catch" the new NR before it's ready is just causing confusion. I assure everyone, when they think it's ready for you to have, the will send it to you and you won't even need to stay up all night to get it.

I think the phrase is "Knowing just enough to be dangerous."


----------



## Athlon646464

... and why I keep saying forcing anything to your STB is not without some risk.


----------



## Drucifer

GreyGhost00 said:


> Ever-so-slightly confused (not difficult for me, mind you) as earlier you'd said 0576 had moved to NR. Perhaps just need some explanation of how it's determined what the actual 'release' version is.


DirecTV uses a alphameric system to number their UI software. Alpha characters come after the numerical characters in this system. Therefore 057B is a higher number than 0576.


----------



## P Smith

As I pointed a few times - the 4576/0576 versions are spooling _conditionally_ almost each night from midnight to 4 am PDT. Not a x57*B*. BTW, the notation is just HEX-DECIMAL type, using letters 0-9 and A-F, not the unknown 'alphameric'.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> As I pointed a few times - the 4576/0576 versions are spooling _conditionally_ almost each night from midnight to 4 am PDT. Not a x57*B*. BTW, the notation is just HEX-DECIMAL type, using letters 0-9/A-F.


If you look at Doug's site it shows that 576 hasn't spooled since 11/29. What is currently spooling overnight is 57B.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> If you look at Doug's site it shows that 576 hasn't spooled since 11/29. What is currently spooling overnight is 57B.


Well, that site is missing all 'push' FW announcements from PID 0002; perhaps you can ask him (not sure if Doug has time to implement it) for the additional work.
The type of data from PID 0002 is using by DVR/STB to accept the FW and tune to specific tpn and PID to get more data - that's the _secondary_ data is seen on that site, not the primary. From secondary data, current FW will obtain final bit-stream i.e. DL new FW. Capisci? 

Here is the log, it cover from 11:07:58pm to 5:02:44am last night [PDT]: (some ppl don't want to see logs, facts  , so the the spoiler come)


Spoiler





11:07:58 PM	H25-500	ver=8500	TP=30	PID=03BE
11:07:59 PM	H25-500	ver=8500	TP=30	PID=03BE
11:08:19 PM	H25-500	ver=8500	TP=30	PID=03BE
11:08:19 PM	H25-500	ver=8500	TP=30	PID=03BE
11:08:39 PM	HR21-700	ver=04D1	TP=30	PID=03E8
11:08:59 PM	R15-300	ver=1332	TP=21	PID=03E8
11:11:26 PM	H21-100	ver=44C4	TP=21	PID=03E8
11:11:50 PM	H25-500	ver=04C6	TP=30	PID=03E8
11:15:26 PM	D10-300	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
11:23:02 PM	D11-500	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
11:25:00 PM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
11:31:56 PM	D11-800	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
11:33:02 PM	H20-100	ver=4176	TP=25	PID=03E8
11:34:04 PM	D11-100	ver=1217	TP=30	PID=03E8
11:34:24 PM	R16-300	ver=1332	TP=30	PID=03E8
11:43:19 PM	R15-100	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
11:45:00 PM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
11:49:26 PM	R16-500	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
11:50:19 PM	R15-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
11:53:06 PM	H20-600	ver=4174	TP=25	PID=03E8
11:59:57 PM	D11-300	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
*12:02:14 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
*
12:02:14 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:03:01 AM	D10-100	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:05:01 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:05:01 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:06:40 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
12:07:21 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:07:22 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:10:01 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:10:01 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:12:01 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:12:01 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:13:21 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:13:21 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:14:21 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:14:22 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:14:41 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:14:41 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:16:01 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:16:01 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:17:01 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:17:02 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:18:21 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
12:18:21 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
12:21:01 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:21:01 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:22:01 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:22:02 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:23:21 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:23:21 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:24:41 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:24:42 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:27:02 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
12:28:27 AM	R15-300	ver=1332	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:29:26 AM	D10-300	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:33:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:33:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:34:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
12:36:03 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:36:23 AM	D11-500	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:36:53 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:36:54 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:39:05 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:39:06 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:41:54 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:41:55 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:42:14 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:42:14 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:42:37 AM	D11-100	ver=1217	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:44:59 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:44:59 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
12:45:18 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
12:45:39 AM	D11-800	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:46:00 AM	R16-300	ver=1332	TP=30	PID=03E8
12:49:25 AM	Hxx-600	ver=4350	TP=25	PID=03E8
12:58:32 AM	H20-100	ver=4176	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:01:40 AM	R15-100	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:02:14 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:02:14 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:05:01 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:05:02 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:06:41 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
1:07:01 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:07:02 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:07:21 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:07:22 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:07:41 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:07:42 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:10:02 AM	R15-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:11:41 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:11:41 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:12:22 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:12:22 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:12:41 AM	R16-500	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:13:01 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:13:02 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:13:22 AM	H20-600	ver=4174	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:13:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:13:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:15:21 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:15:22 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:17:01 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
1:17:02 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
1:20:01 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:20:01 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:20:42 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:20:42 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:22:02 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:22:03 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:22:21 AM	D11-300	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:23:41 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:23:42 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:24:42 AM	D10-100	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:25:01 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
1:32:14 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:32:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:34:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
1:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:36:54 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:36:54 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:39:05 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:39:06 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:39:26 AM	R15-300	ver=1332	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:41:14 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:41:14 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:41:41 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:41:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:43:09 AM	D10-300	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:44:59 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:44:59 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:45:19 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
1:46:21 AM	D11-500	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
1:53:15 AM	D11-100	ver=1217	TP=30	PID=03E8
1:56:04 AM	D11-800	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
1:56:28 AM	R16-300	ver=1332	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:00:22 AM	Hxx-600	ver=4350	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:02:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:02:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:04:21 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:05:01 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:05:02 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:06:41 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
2:07:21 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:07:22 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:07:42 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:07:42 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:11:21 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:11:22 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:12:01 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:12:02 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:12:22 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:12:22 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:12:42 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:12:42 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:13:02 AM	H20-100	ver=4176	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:14:42 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:14:42 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:15:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:15:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:17:02 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
2:17:02 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
2:19:41 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:19:42 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:20:22 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:20:22 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:22:02 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:22:03 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:23:22 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:23:23 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:24:22 AM	R15-100	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:24:42 AM	R16-500	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:26:02 AM	R15-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:26:22 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
2:32:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:32:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:32:35 AM	H20-600	ver=4174	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:32:55 AM	D11-300	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
2:35:29 AM	D10-100	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:36:55 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:36:55 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:39:06 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:39:06 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
2:41:14 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:41:15 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
2:41:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:41:43 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:44:59 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:45:00 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:45:19 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
2:48:52 AM	R15-300	ver=1332	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:56:34 AM	D11-500	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
2:56:54 AM	D10-300	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:02:55 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:02:55 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:03:48 AM	D11-100	ver=1217	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:04:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:04:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:06:43 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
3:07:02 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:07:03 AM	HR24-200	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:07:42 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:07:42 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:08:02 AM	D11-800	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:08:22 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:08:23 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:08:42 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:08:42 AM	HR24-500	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:10:42 AM	R16-300	ver=1332	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:12:22 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:12:23 AM	HR21-700	ver=04E2	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:13:42 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:13:42 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:14:02 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:14:03 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:15:42 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:15:42 AM	HR21-100	ver=04E2	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:16:22 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:16:23 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:16:43 AM	Hxx-600	ver=4350	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:18:02 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
3:18:02 AM	HR24-100	ver=04E2	TP= 3	PID=03E8
3:21:02 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:21:03 AM	HR20-100	ver=04E2	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:21:42 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:21:43 AM	HR20-700	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:23:02 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:23:03 AM	H25-100	ver=0576	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:24:23 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:24:24 AM	HR21-200	ver=04E2	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:26:02 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
3:27:02 AM	H20-100	ver=4176	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:30:35 AM	R16-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:30:56 AM	R15-100	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:32:15 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:32:16 AM	H21-100	ver=4576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:34:22 AM	H24-200	ver=0576	TP=31	PID=03E8
3:35:42 AM	R15-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
3:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:36:04 AM	H21-200	ver=4576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:36:54 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:36:55 AM	H25-500	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:39:06 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:39:07 AM	H24-100	ver=0576	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:41:14 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:41:15 AM	H24-700	ver=0576	TP=30	PID=03E8
3:41:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
*3:41:42 AM	H23-600	ver=4576	TP=21	PID=03E8
*
3:45:01 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
3:47:40 AM	D11-300	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:48:00 AM	H20-600	ver=4174	TP=25	PID=03E8
3:51:01 AM	D10-100	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:00:47 AM	R15-300	ver=1332	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:05:02 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
4:06:39 AM	HR24-200	ver=04D1	TP=31	PID=03E8
4:07:09 AM	H25-100	ver=04C6	TP= 3	PID=03E8
4:09:07 AM	D11-500	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:09:27 AM	D10-300	ver=1215	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:09:47 AM	H24-100	ver=04C4	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:13:13 AM	HR24-200	ver=8000	TP=21	PID=03BE
4:13:13 AM	HR24-200	ver=8000	TP=21	PID=03BE
4:13:34 AM	HR24-500	ver=8000	TP=21	PID=03BE
4:13:34 AM	HR24-500	ver=8000	TP=21	PID=03BE
4:14:07 AM	H23-600	ver=44A6	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:14:47 AM	H24-700	ver=04C4	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:15:08 AM	HR24-500	ver=04DB	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:15:27 AM	H24-200	ver=04C4	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:15:47 AM	HR24-100	ver=04D1	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:16:07 AM	H25-500	ver=04C6	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:18:23 AM	H21-200	ver=44C5	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:20:35 AM	D11-800	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:20:56 AM	D11-100	ver=1217	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:23:30 AM	R16-300	ver=1332	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:25:02 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
4:34:47 AM	H25-500	ver=04C6	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:37:52 AM	HR20-700	ver=04D9	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:40:39 AM	HR21-100	ver=04D1	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:42:11 AM	R15-100	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:45:00 AM	R16-500	ver=132C	TP=21	PID=03E8
4:45:20 AM	HR34-700	ver=04C2	TP=24	PID=03E8
4:54:48 AM	H25-500	ver=04C6	TP=30	PID=03E8
4:57:54 AM	R15-500	ver=132C	TP=25	PID=03E8
4:58:14 AM	H20-100	ver=4176	TP=25	PID=03E8
5:02:44 AM	D11-300	ver=1215	TP=25	PID=03E8




I don't see any x57B FW here.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> I don't see any x57B FW here.


Capish?


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> Capish?


:uglyhamme


----------



## GreyGhost00

Quite helpful, thanks. I actually followed that.

And the HR21/23-700 actually had a period of x57*C* last night as well.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> Capish?


To whom I describe the process of getting new FW ?! Geez...

OK, perhaps not all can understand it from first try:
- Doug's site shows _secondary_ data, what DVR/STB cannot get by themselves without _primary_ announcements from PID 0002. The site feeding by info what DVB card and third party software analyzing, directly from a few PIDs (well known - 03e8/03be/03bf), but those secondary PIDs must be announced on PID 0002 for real DVR/STB. See the log.
Next, the site shows ALL secondary and real FW bit-streams, regardless if the DVR/STB could get it or not. Regardless.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> To whom I describe the process of getting new FW ?! Geez...


Not sure where or how you are getting your info but I showed you plain as day that 576 hasn't gone out since 11/29 and 57B has. Doug's site has been tried and true for years now so there's no reason for me to start doubting it.


----------



## P Smith

GreyGhost00 said:


> Quite helpful, thanks. I actually followed that.
> 
> And the HR21/23-700 actually had a period of x57*C* last night as well.


When ? I don't see it in the short log... Perhaps it was UN-announced, i.e. special, not for regular owners.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure where or how you are getting your info but I showed you plain as day that 576 hasn't gone out since 11/29 and 57B has. Doug's site has been tried and true for years now so there's no reason for me to start doubting it.


You forget one thing - the process what building site's pages and a log gatherig info from many REMOTE clients (each for one transponder) - some PC cannot withstand without reboots, some has problem with network, etc. So, the web log could miss some records.
Add to that, Dough is very busy with his new job and have no time to anser emails regarding the site, not telling for its maintenance !


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> You forget one thing - the process what building site's pages and a log gatherig info from many REMOTE clients (each for one transponder) - some PC cannot withstand without reboots, some has problem with network, etc. So, the web log could miss some records.
> Add to that, Dough is very busy with his new job and have no time to anser emails regarding the site, not telling for its maintenance !


You make absolutely no sense. Doug's site has more correct data yet you say his as wrong? Seems to me like you just have a problem being wrong.

And with that I'm done... 57B is out there whether your "gear" shows it or not.


----------



## dpeters11

I thought Doug's site, what gct, Sixto and the others do is basically monitor the info coming through unencrypted and didn't need to see the individual spot beams?


----------



## P Smith

dpeters11 said:


> I thought Doug's site, what gct, Sixto and the others do is basically monitor the info coming through unencrypted and didn't need to see the individual spot beams?


Yes, correct - see gct's PDF files where PID matrix for obtain system info/EPG.
Actually, only CONUS tpns carry the data.


----------



## dvdmth

RunnerFL said:


> Not sure where or how you are getting your info but I showed you plain as day that 576 hasn't gone out since 11/29 and 57B has. Doug's site has been tried and true for years now so there's no reason for me to start doubting it.


Actually, 0x576 DID go out this morning, but not to the DVR's. The version was in the stream for the H21/23/24/25, while version 0x4E2 was streaming for the HR2x. Yes, 0x57B was also being streamed overnight, but it may have only been available "in-house" (i.e. only their own developers/testers/etc. had access). These firmware streams show up frequently on Doug's site but are useless to us because there's no way to force download them.

I think what P Smith is doing is relying on the data used by our DVR's to locate software when we force a download. That info would not show versions that are "in-house" and not available to us.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> You make absolutely no sense. Doug's site has more correct data yet you say his as wrong? Seems to me like you just have a problem being wrong.
> 
> And with that I'm done... 57B is out there whether your "gear" shows it or not.


Well, common sense could be temporary unavailable ... 

We all did/do/will do mistakes and errors, include our software and resulting data.


----------



## RunnerFL

dvdmth said:


> These firmware streams show up frequently on Doug's site but are useless to us because there's no way to force download them.


If you know what TP you're looking for you know what can and cannot be downloaded. Those that are on TP's that we can't download from you don't want to download anyways.

Doug's site is far from useless.


----------



## P Smith

dvdmth said:


> Actually, 0x*576* DID go out this morning, but not to the DVR's. The version was in the stream for the H21/23/24/25, while version 0x4E2 was streaming for the HR2x. Yes, 0x57B was also being streamed overnight, but it may have only been available "in-house" (i.e. only their own developers/testers/etc. had access). These firmware streams show up frequently on Doug's site but are useless to us because there's no way to force download them.
> 
> I think what P Smith is doing is relying on the data used by our DVR's to locate software when we force a download. That info would not show versions that are "in-house" and not available to us.


Fell free to point to time-stamp(s) in post#671.


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> If you know what TP you're looking for you know what can and cannot be downloaded. Those that are on TP's that we can't download from you don't want to download anyways.
> 
> Doug's site is far from useless.


I don't know why you don't want to follow logs and common sense (with my explanation), but those tp## posed are in FW announcements what I post for you and others. DVR/STB doesn't know those tp## before the FW announcement will comes up inside of common for ALL tpns PID 0002.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Guys, please get back to topic. Redh is an excellent resource representing a ton of work on the part of several people. It operates at a loss and relies on volunteers for monitoring. Let's be grateful Doug Brott provides this service.


----------



## rta53

"Stuart Sweet" said:


> Guys, please get back to topic. Redh is an excellent resource representing a ton of work on the part of several people. It operates at a loss and relies on volunteers for monitoring. Let's be grateful Doug Brott provides this service.


Do we even remember what the topic is? Maybe memories need refreshing. 

This has been an interesting thread to follow but it was almost the last straw for me when PSmith posted that log. I was just waiting for someone to quote him and then have to see it again. At least that didn't happen. :hurah:


----------



## P Smith

rta53 said:


> Do we even remember what the topic is? Maybe memories need refreshing.
> 
> This has been an interesting thread to follow but it was almost the last straw for me when PSmith posted that log. I was just waiting for someone to quote him and then have to see it again. At least that didn't happen. :hurah:


If you are so smart and easy with the new info ... well good for you, but perhaps a few ppl got something new and entertained by the post. 
Don't dictate in public.


----------



## rta53

"P Smith" said:


> If you are so smart and easy with the new info ... well good for you, but perhaps a few ppl got something new and entertained by the post.
> Don't dictate in public.


Wasn't trying to dictate. It's just that I read most of the forum posts on my phone and it was just a little annoying when I saw that long log. It was just meant to be a lighthearted jab. No ill will was intended.


----------



## P Smith

Can you check that post now and tell me how is your phone survive ? 

Perhaps that point (problem with a phone surfing) should be explained in first your phrase ? Or you think I'm mind reader ?


----------



## rta53

Well part of the point I was trying to make is that this thread was not started as a guide for how to instruct people to force a download of the new GUI. If you look way back to post #33 when someone mentioned forcing a download they were instructed to go to the CE forum if they wanted to do this. On several occasions since then we have been reminded of the same thing. Instead people have just ignored this request and continue to talk about GUI versions and when to get them, etc. That's why I quoted Stuart Sweet in my first post. He's the one that said get back on topic.


----------



## P Smith

rta53, any chance to answer to my question ? 
I did changes in my post with that long log and like to comply with all members who are reading by phones.


----------



## rta53

"P Smith" said:


> rta53, any chance to answer to my question ?
> I did changes in my post with that long log and like to comply with all members who are reading by phones.


Yes I did look at your revised post. You're still missing the point. My point was to emphasize how much this thread has gotten off topic which the mods have mentioned on several occasions.


----------



## P Smith

rta53 said:


> Yes I did look at your revised post. You're still missing the point. My point was to emphasize how much this thread has gotten off topic which the mods have mentioned on several occasions.


Could you please give me an answer - I did follow up with your complain about reading by phone MY LONG LOG, but you still siding with other issues.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

The topic is: HD DVRs, Receivers, and R22: Nov. 2011 Release Issues/Discussion (HD GUI) 

Please get back to the topic and take off topic conversation to PM.

:backtotop


----------



## vid53

Does the new download, really speed everything up??


----------



## Drucifer

vid53 said:


> Does the new download, really speed everything up??


The GUI is lightening fast. The boxes remain the same.


----------



## vid53

Channel changing is still slow? Also do IR commands still lock up receivers?


----------



## Drucifer

vid53 said:


> Channel changing is still slow? Also do IR commands still lock up receivers?


The weak link is still between the remote and the box. Especially on the H/HR21. Haven't had a real remote issue with my HR24 & H25.


----------



## allenn

The GUI Release has speeded up the remote command execution on the HR22-100. Another benefit of the new release is a channel number can be entered before the box attempts to go to the requested channel. In the previous release, I could not enter channel 362 before the DVR would try to jump to invalid channel 3 or 62 and land on channel 2. Entering a sub-channel was impossible. The screens are easier to read and better organized. 

I just got an HR24-100. This box is so fast that it downloaded and installed the GUI release while the HR22-100 was still verifying the satellite data. I give D* a thumbs up on the GUI.


----------



## srob58

I have my HR20 connected to both a HDTV and a SDTV. How will the new HD GUI affect the SDTV? I know it won't be HD but will it be viewable?


----------



## Go Beavs

srob58 said:


> I have my HR20 connected to both a HDTV and a SDTV. How will the new HD GUI affect the SDTV? I know it won't be HD but will it be viewable?


If you have an HD resolution selected on your receiver, you see HD on the HDTV, and SD video on the SD tv but no menus or guide on the SDTV. In order to see the guide and menus on the SDTV, you need to switch the resolution to SD. The downside is that you'll have SD video on your SDTV. The new GUI has a remote shortcut (press and hold the EXIT key) to switch between HD and SD resolutions.

Or, you can purchase a HDMI or component to composite converter and connect the SDTV that way. Much less resolution switching but you have to buy another piece of equipment.


----------



## bpratt

I've had the new HD GUI for about a month now and what I find is that once you get into the list or guide, scrolling is much faster. Also, trickplay responds faster than before. All other remote usage like getting into list or guide or setup continues to be sluggish. I only have HR21-700s, so I don't know if other HRs are any different.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Any idea when its supposed to drop on So Cal / LA / Orange County boxes? Specifically the HR20?


----------



## Drucifer

srob58 said:


> I have my HR20 connected to both a HDTV and a SDTV. How will the new HD GUI affect the SDTV? I know it won't be HD but will it be viewable?


The NR 0x057B has a new feature that quickly changes formats. Holding EXIT. Only hitch, you can't be watching a DVR recording. If you are, you'll exit the recording.


----------



## Jon J

SledgeHammer said:


> Any idea when its supposed to drop on So Cal / LA / Orange County boxes? Specifically the HR20?


Here's the original rollout list through 12/21 as posted earlier. LA isn't listed. I assume the list is fluid and can be updated. It is updating by account according to a notification e-mail I received so all boxes should update together.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402


----------



## SledgeHammer

Jon J said:


> Here's the original rollout list through 12/21 as posted earlier. LA isn't listed. I assume the list is fluid and can be updated. It is updating by account according to a notification e-mail I received so all boxes should update together.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402


I'm between LA and San Diego. I see San Diego is listed, but thats about an hour south, so I doubt I'll get it in that group.


----------



## joed32

"The NR 0x057B has a new feature that quickly changes formats. Holding EXIT. Only hitch, you can't be watching a DVR recording. If you are, you'll exit the recording"


Very good news for my DVD recording, I was worried about that.


----------



## TANK

Jon J said:


> Here's the original rollout list through 12/21 as posted earlier. LA isn't listed. I assume the list is fluid and can be updated. It is updating by account according to a notification e-mail I received so all boxes should update together.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=10975742&channelID=1&portalPageId=10472402


At that pace it will take years not months to finish


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm sure the pace will pick up after that, but guys, I told you it was going to be a slow rollout.


----------



## Jon J

Being early on the list could have adverse consequences. What if, after all the testing, an unknown bug bites your box and turns it into a brick? I'm hoping against this result Thursday morning but there's no guarantee.


----------



## hiker

Drucifer said:


> The NR 0x057B has a new feature that quickly changes formats. Holding EXIT. Only hitch, you can't be watching a DVR recording. If you are, you'll exit the recording.


I have 0x0576 on HR20 which apparently does not have the feature... just to clarify, does the *EXIT hold* cycle through the resolutions (480i,480p,720p,1080i) just like the RES button on the front of the box?


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> I have 0x0576 on HR20 which apparently does not have the feature... just to clarify, does the *EXIT hold* cycle through the resolutions (480i,480p,720p,1080i) just like the RES button on the front of the box?


0x576 doesn't have the feature, 0x57B does. 57B is newer than 576.


----------



## Carl Spock

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sure the pace will pick up after that, but guys, I told you it was going to be a slow rollout.


_Anticipation
Anticipation
Is making me late
Is keeping me waitin'_

Of a certain age, who among you can hear that song and *not* think of ketchup?


----------



## Athlon646464

Carl Spock said:


> _Anticipation
> Anticipation
> Is making me late
> Is keeping me waitin'_


Good one!

Remember this?


----------



## detroit_fan

I have a question about the roll-out list. it says detroit is 12-8-11, is that just the city of detroit or surrounding areas? I live about 40 miles south of Detroit, should I expect to get this or no?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I believe it is the entire market.


----------



## Devo1237

Jon J said:


> Being early on the list could have adverse consequences. What if, after all the testing, an unknown bug bites your box and turns it into a brick? I'm hoping against this result Thursday morning but there's no guarantee.


Or what if an unknown bug shows up in the SD GUI on Thursday afternoon and everybody's box who didn't get the update suddenly bursts into flames? Looks like our only chance is to unplug all our boxes and store them in the closet until we're sure. Maybe in a couple years we'll be safe to watch TV? :lol:


----------



## bpratt

Since receiving 57B, one of my HR21-700s has locked up twice. The remote would not do anything nor would any of the buttons on front of the box. I had to do a reset to get it back.


----------



## RobertE

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sure the pace will pick up after that, but guys, I told you it was going to be a slow rollout.


And yet know one wants to listen.


----------



## hiker

RunnerFL said:


> 0x576 doesn't have the feature, 0x57B does. 57B is newer than 576.


I know 576 doesn't have the feature. I'm asking for more specific info on what the 57B feature does. Can anyone explain? Does it just change the RES like the button on the front of the box?


----------



## RobertE

detroit_Fan said:


> I have a question about the roll-out list. it says detroit is 12-8-11, is that just the city of detroit or surrounding areas? I live about 40 miles south of Detroit, should I expect to get this or no?





Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe it is the entire market.


Correct, the list is DMA markets, not cities.


----------



## dettxw

detroit_Fan said:


> I have a question about the roll-out list. it says detroit is 12-8-11, is that just the city of detroit or surrounding areas? I live about 40 miles south of Detroit, should I expect to get this or no?





Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe it is the entire market.


Well SS should know. It would make more sense to do it by DMA, and if so Monroe would be included.


----------



## detroit_fan

Stuart Sweet said:


> I believe it is the entire market.





RobertE said:


> Correct, the list is DMA markets, not cities.





dettxw said:


> Well SS should know. It would make more sense to do it by DMA, and if so Monroe would be included.


Thanks


----------



## Drucifer

Devo1237 said:


> Or what if an unknown bug shows up in the SD GUI *on Thursday afternoon and everybody's box who didn't get the update suddenly bursts into flames?* Looks like our only chance is to unplug all our boxes and store them in the closet until we're sure. Maybe in a couple years we'll be safe to watch TV? :lol:


Stay off that Cali Weed!


----------



## Drucifer

hiker said:


> I have 0x0576 on HR20 which apparently does not have the feature... just to clarify, *does the EXIT hold cycle through the resolutions* (480i,480p,720p,1080i) just like the RES button on the front of the box?


No. Goes straight to 480.


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> I know 576 doesn't have the feature. I'm asking for more specific info on what the 57B feature does. Can anyone explain? Does it just change the RES like the button on the front of the box?


It's a toggle between whatever HD res you are on and 480.


----------



## Drucifer

RobertE said:


> And yet know one wants to listen.


Well it already been a month plus since the big announcement.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> Well it already been a month plus since the big announcement.


Yes, but during that month plus people have been told over and over that it's only going out to certain people but they aren't listening to that either. Everyone was told when the announcement was made that it was going to take a long time before everyone go it. That's not something the Mods are making up, that's info they got from DirecTV.


----------



## RobertE

Drucifer said:


> Well it already been a month plus since the big announcement.


And that does not change the fact that no matter how many times the question gets asked, the answer does not change. The dates are what the are. If there are changes, the will be relayed here. Asking over and over and over isn't going to change it.


----------



## Rockermann

RunnerFL said:


> It's a toggle between whatever HD res you are on and 480.


480i or 480p?


----------



## RobertE

Rockermann said:


> 480i or 480p?


I believe 480i.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't mean to be rude, but seriously folks, "is this on?"

This will be a S L O W rollout. I know there are those who have chosen not to believe me in the past but isn't it getting kinda obvious?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Drucifer said:


> Well it already been a month plus since the big announcement.


And I would further like to say that it wasn't such a big announcement. It was mostly blogs that carried the news. When DIRECTV ramps up its marketing for the new UI... you won't be able to miss it.


----------



## Laxguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't mean to be rude, but seriously folks, "is this on?"
> 
> This will be a S L O W rollout. I know there are those who have chosen not to believe me in the past but isn't it getting kinda obvious?


So, Stuart, are you actually saying that the rollout will not be fast, will not reach all markets in the near future, and *will in fact be S L O W*???

*Why didn't you mention this before??????*


----------



## dvdmth

hiker said:


> I know 576 doesn't have the feature. I'm asking for more specific info on what the 57B feature does. Can anyone explain? Does it just change the RES like the button on the front of the box?


With firmware 0x57B, pressing and holding EXIT causes the output resolution to change to 480p and unchecks all other resolutions in the setup menu. Pressing and holding EXIT a second time restores previous settings and returns the output resolution to whatever it was previously. There is an on-screen display indicating that the box is in "SD mode" or "HD mode" after the button press.


----------



## hiker

dvdmth said:


> With firmware 0x57B, pressing and holding EXIT causes the output resolution to change to 480p and unchecks all other resolutions in the setup menu. Pressing and holding EXIT a second time restores previous settings and returns the output resolution to whatever it was previously. There is an on-screen display indicating that the box is in "SD mode" or "HD mode" after the button press.


Thanks. hmmm... I don't see how that's going to help. I'm on 576 and I tried going to the setup menu HDTV Options: TV Resolutions and unchecked all except 480p and still got no graphics on the 480i TV via composite. I'm presuming what I did with 576 does the same that the shortcut that you described for 57B.

One way I can see the graphics on the 480i TV is to use the RES button on the front of the box and select 480i. Another way is the partial work around I'm using now, to view the SD version of the channel while using native mode. But that doesn't help if there's a HD recording I want to watch.


----------



## TDK1044

Got the new HD Guide this morning on my three DVRs. Looks pretty based on the few minutes I checked it out before coming to work. 

I noticed that some time slots for some channels in the Guide had not yet populated. Is that normal after this download? I rebooted the boxes before I came to work, so hopefully the Guide will have populated by the time I get home.


----------



## dpeters11

Yes, it clears the guide and has to redownload it. It can take a while to get the full 2 weeks.


----------



## mystic7

My only complaint with the TWC guide is it is friggin' ugly.


----------



## TDK1044

dpeters11 said:


> Yes, it clears the guide and has to redownload it. It can take a while to get the full 2 weeks.


OK. Thanks for info.


----------



## DogLover

hiker said:


> Thanks. hmmm... I don't see how that's going to help. I'm on 576 and I tried going to the setup menu HDTV Options: TV Resolutions and unchecked all except 480p and still got no graphics on the 480i TV via composite. I'm presuming what I did with 576 does the same that the shortcut that you described for 57B.
> 
> One way I can see the graphics on the 480i TV is to use the RES button on the front of the box and select 480i. Another way is the partial work around I'm using now, to view the SD version of the channel while using native mode. But that doesn't help if there's a HD recording I want to watch.


When you disabled all resolutions but 480p, it didn't change the resolution of the current channel. You have to do an extra action to Force a change to the current channel. As you found, you can use the RES button, the format button on the remote, or channel change.

The shortcut of holding the EXIT in 57B does force the resolution change on the current channel as well when going from HD to SD.


----------



## hiker

DogLover said:


> When you disabled all resolutions but 480p, it didn't change the resolution of the current channel. You have to do an extra action to Force a change to the current channel. As you found, you can use the RES button, the format button on the remote, or channel change.
> 
> The shortcut of holding the EXIT in 57B does force the resolution change on the current channel as well when going from HD to SD.


Thanks. Yep, the channel change was the step I left out when I did my test on 576.


----------



## mluntz

If we already have 0576 downloaded, when we get authorized will we automatically get 057B?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Yes you should because 0x057B is a newer version.


----------



## bobcamp1

Stuart Sweet said:


> And I would further like to say that it wasn't such a big announcement. It was mostly blogs that carried the news. When DIRECTV ramps up its marketing for the new UI... you won't be able to miss it.


It was mailed out with the latest D* bill, on the front page of that little pamphlet they always include. I think it said December/January time frame.


----------



## dminches

Why does it seem like the times on the Firmware watcher are "in the future?"


----------



## RACJ2

dminches said:


> Why does it seem like the times on the Firmware watcher are "in the future?"


The firmware watcher times are pacific time zone and military time and definitely show times prior to your eastern time zone. What makes you say they show times in the future?


----------



## Casey21

I checked this thread but did not see what I was looking for. Will the channel changes speed up with the new guide. As many of us experience, changing channels on both of my DVR's is painfully slow most of the time.


----------



## RACJ2

Casey21 said:


> I checked this thread but did not see what I was looking for. Will the channel changes speed up with the new guide. As many of us experience, changing channels on both of my DVR's is painfully slow most of the time.


The DVR recognizes the remote commands quicker. So entering a channel is faster and that frustration is eliminated. If you are asking about the time it takes for the channel to appear after entering the channel number, that doesn't improve. In comparison to changing channels on a cable DVR, at this point in time, its never going to be that fast. The only thing that may help, is turning native off.


----------



## Casey21

RACJ2 said:


> The DVR recognizes the remote commands quicker. So entering a channel is faster and that frustration is eliminated. If you are asking about the time it takes for the channel to appear after entering the channel number, that doesn't improve. In comparison to changing channels on a cable DVR, at this point in time, its never going to be that fast. The only thing that may help, is turning native off.


Thanks. Yes, I did mean entering a channel # so that's great news.


----------



## P Smith

mluntz said:


> If we already have 0576 downloaded, when we get authorized will we automatically get 057B?


They changed FW version for night time (midnight to 4am PDT) push.

It was 0576, now it's 057B.


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> Thanks. hmmm... I don't see how that's going to help. I'm on 576 and I tried going to the setup menu HDTV Options: TV Resolutions and unchecked all except 480p and still got no graphics on the 480i TV via composite. I'm presuming what I did with 576 does the same that the shortcut that you described for 57B.


That's not what the shortcut does. Yes, the resolutions are unchecked when using the shortcut but the shortcut does much more than just unselect the resolutions.



hiker said:


> One way I can see the graphics on the 480i TV is to use the RES button on the front of the box and select 480i.


That is what the shortcut does. Instead of cycling through the resolutions though it just immediately goes to 480, not sure if it's i or p.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

When the new software comes to your area you will get it automatically.


----------



## hiker

Casey21 said:


> I checked this thread but did not see what I was looking for. Will the channel changes speed up with the new guide. As many of us experience, changing channels on both of my DVR's is painfully slow most of the time.


I have 8 HR20s all on 576. The channel changing speed and latency has not shown any improvement. All are bad, some are worst than others.

The problem is especially bad if the HR20 has gone for a while without receiving any IR commands. For example, if I want to directly key in a three digit channel number after maybe an hour or two of inactivity, the first number key press takes several seconds to appear on screen and the next two key presses are ignored. My theory is that something in the software goes inactive after a period of user inactivity and then the first IR command has to spend some time reactivating the necessary code to process. That reactivation is causing an overload and delay which prevents the subsequent IR commands from being processed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Channel changing is not expected to improve.


----------



## dminches

RACJ2 said:


> The firmware watcher times are pacific time zone and military time and definitely show times prior to your eastern time zone. What makes you say they show times in the future?


When I took a look this morning, at 6:45 et, the tracker had times that were later than 3:45 PT.


----------



## P Smith

dminches said:


> When I took a look this morning, at 6:45 et, the tracker had times that were later than 3:45 PT.


Yes, Doug is aware and soon will adjust wrong server's time.


----------



## TANK

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sure the pace will pick up after that, but guys, I told you it was going to be a slow rollout.


So what is your definition of slow ? Are we talking about 6 months ? 9 months ? 1 year ?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think some of you will see the ice melt on your porches.


----------



## RunnerFL

TANK said:


> So what is your definition of slow ? Are we talking about 6 months ? 9 months ? 1 year ?


Well let's break down the numbers.

- They are going by DMA and there are 210 DMAs. 
- According to the schedule for Dec they are pushing it to 19 of those DMAs.
- If they stick to that schedule it will take ~11 months.

Now that's IF they stick with that schedule and only send it out to 19 DMAs a month. As the DMAs get smaller I can't see them sticking to only 19 per month though. If you're in say DMA# 200, sit tight.


----------



## Athlon646464

Just speculation on my part, but....

They could also alter the timing as they learn more about the call volume each release takes. If things go well, they could always speed it up. Or, if things don't go so well, you may see two meltings.......


----------



## Carl Spock

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think some of you will see the ice melt on your porches.


Says the guy in Southern California.

This is making me glader and glader that I pushed HDGUI downloads for my main DVR and bedroom receiver. For the rest of my house, I'm letting DirecTV supply me the update in their own sweet time.

I'd be a real Crabby Appleton if I had to wait out both Ol' Man Winter and DirecTV over the next few months.


----------



## Laxguy

bobcamp1 said:


> It was mailed out with the latest D* bill, on the front page of that little pamphlet they always include. I think it said December/January time frame.


Could the mailer not be by region?

So, where are you?


----------



## Drucifer

TDK1044 said:


> Got the new HD Guide this morning on my three DVRs. Looks pretty based on the few minutes I checked it out before coming to work.
> 
> I noticed that some time slots for some channels in the Guide had not yet populated. Is that normal after this download? I rebooted the boxes before I came to work, so hopefully the Guide will have populated by the time I get home.


It takes a minimum of 12 hours to repopulate the Guide and a whole day at least for most of the Logos & Posters to appear.


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> Yes, it clears the guide and has to redownload it. It can take a while to get the *full 2 weeks*.


The best I see on the new HD Guide is 12 days plus.


----------



## Drucifer

Casey21 said:


> I checked this thread but did not see what I was looking for. *Will the channel changes speed up with the new guide.* As many of us experience, changing channels on both of my DVR's is painfully slow most of the time.


Putting in individual numbers hasn't really change. While shifting up or down thru the channels in the Guide in now lightening fast.


----------



## dvdmth

Casey21 said:


> I checked this thread but did not see what I was looking for. Will the channel changes speed up with the new guide. As many of us experience, changing channels on both of my DVR's is painfully slow most of the time.


The time it takes to process the remote commands should be faster, but the time it takes to actually change the channel will be about the same, unfortunately. At least that's my experience.


----------



## rta53

"bobcamp1" said:


> It was mailed out with the latest D* bill, on the front page of that little pamphlet they always include. I think it said December/January time frame.


Mailer!? I haven't gotten a paper bill in over 2 years.


----------



## HofstraJet

Stuart Sweet said:


> Channel changing is not expected to improve.


Channel changing? You mean people still watch live TV?  :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

"Drucifer" said:


> The best I see on the new HD Guide is 12 days plus.


Ok, so give or take a day or two.


----------



## Drucifer

dpeters11 said:


> Ok, so give or take a day or two.


The average been twelve hours for the Guide & Channel Logos, and a day for most Posters. It's the HD Icons that greatly vary between individual customers. Are your icons glowing blue or doing a twist when you select 'em?


----------



## jdspencer

I suspect that as the roll out continues it will speed up as the smaller DMAs get it. They could be trying to keep the number of receivers to the same number each day.


----------



## gregftlaud

I had my first glitch since force upgrading my hr20-700 to 0576. I had just finished watching a recording and chose to delete it then the dvr froze up on the delete page so I unplugged and restarted. But when it got to the acquiring satellite info/guide data page or whatever it's called it went up to 70percent then just jumped to 100percent and went back to live tv. I then noticed i had no guide data past 24hrs. 

I tried getting the guide data by re-doing dish setup but it did the same thing there to went to 70 percent then jumped to 100 percent and was done.

Now i've lost 99.9 percent of my guide data. I only have guide for the next 24hrs. DTV Cinema isnt available and when I go to the on demand page the pictures of the movies available are highlighted in white so u cant choose them.

I've restarted receivers many times in the past when i've gotten a freeze up....but never lost guide data. Is this something that can happen or maybe something wrong with my dvr? The only time i've ever lost guide data is on software updates and then a restart. But like i said i upgraded a week ago.


----------



## Athlon646464

gregftlaud said:


> I had my first glitch since force upgrading my hr20-700 to 0576. I had just finished watching a recording and chose to delete it then the dvr froze up on the delete page so I unplugged and restarted. But when it got to the acquiring satellite info/guide data page or whatever it's called it went up to 70percent then just jumped to 100percent and went back to live tv.
> 
> I tried getting the guide data by re-doing dish setup but it did the same thing there to went to 70 percent then jumped to 100 percent and was done.
> 
> Now i've lost 99.9 percent of my guide data. I only have guide for the next 24hrs. DTV Cinema isnt available and when I go to the on demand page the pictures of the movies available are highlighted in white so u cant choose them.
> 
> I've restarted receivers many times but never lost guide data. Is this something that can happen or maybe something wrong with my dvr? The only time i've ever lost guide data is on software updates and then a restart. But like i said i upgraded a week ago.


By re-starting twice within 30 minutes you actually forced a guide flush. All you need to do now is wait for your guide to re-populate. 48 hours give or take.

The twice within 30 minutes is one of those 'hidden' features in case you want to intentionally do it.


----------



## Laxguy

If the receiver is restarted twice inside of 30 minutes, the Guide gets flushed and will re-download. Could be due to power outages, RBRs, or menu resets can do it.

Sometimes it can be "a good thing" to do so on purpose, but it can take 12-48 hours to repopulate everything.


----------



## gregftlaud

I didnt restart twice. When the dvr froze up i unplugged and restarted and when it got back to live tv (after only going up to 70 percent on acquiring info)...that's when i noticed my guide wasnt populated past 24hrs.

THEN i did a repeat dish setup to try to get it to do the full 100percent acquiring guide data but again it jumped from 70-100 and still the same guide info.

So my point i lost guide data past 24hrs on my first restart............


----------



## Laxguy

The "repeat dish setup" made me think you hit the "reset" button in that dialog. That would be the second "restart'.

Even if not, your Guide should start to repopulate. If nothing by tomorrow am, I would *force a double restart to make it d/l *a new Guide.


----------



## gregftlaud

Yah sorry that's not what i meant. Sorry if i didnt communicate very well. One restart by unplugging receiver after freeze up noticed unpopulated guide after 24hrs after that. Then i thought since on that first restart screens on the acquiring info page on restart since it jumped from 70-100 in a split second there was some kind of error that's when i went into the setup menu and redid dish setup so it would try to acquire again properly. But again it just jumped from 70-100 in a split second. Geesh i hope now everytime in the future if i have to restart my receiver i dont lose guide data!

I also lost DTV Cinema is that something common when guide data is lost and re-populating????


----------



## RunnerFL

gregftlaud said:


> I didnt restart twice. When the dvr froze up i unplugged and restarted and when it got back to live tv (after only going up to 70 percent on acquiring info)...that's when i noticed my guide wasnt populated past 24hrs.
> 
> THEN i did a repeat dish setup to try to get it to do the full 100percent acquiring guide data but again it jumped from 70-100 and still the same guide info.
> 
> So my point i lost guide data past 24hrs on my first restart............


It's quite possible that with the unit locking up and then being rebooted the unit thought it was being rebooted twice. The lockup may have appeared to the unit as a reboot.

You should have your guide data back in the next 24 to 48 hours.


----------



## RunnerFL

gregftlaud said:


> I also lost DTV Cinema is that something common when guide data is lost and re-populating????


Yes


----------



## gregftlaud

Ok thanks 

Just wondering though what's the deal during the restart process of it not going all the way up to 100 percent acquiring data before it goes to live tv. I've never seen that before. Went up to 70percent then jumped to 100.......then went to the rebuilding scheduler...then live tv.


----------



## bpratt

This is a very long thread and I could not find the answer to a question I have. How many OTA recordings can this box do? I know the AM21 and AM21N only allow 2 OTA recordings. Since this box has two USB ports, can two AM21s be installed so 4 OTA recordings would be possible?


----------



## gregftlaud

DTV dvr's can only do two recordings at a time for each box.....be it OTA or via the satellite.


----------



## Drucifer

bpratt said:


> This is a very long thread and I could not find the answer to a question I have. How many OTA recordings can this box do? I know the AM21 and AM21N only allow 2 OTA recordings. * Since this box has two USB ports,* can two AM21s be installed so 4 OTA recordings would be possible?


Which box?


----------



## gregftlaud

Just wondering though what's the deal during the restart process of it not going all the way up to 100 percent acquiring data before it goes to live tv. I've never seen that before. Went up to 70percent then jumped to 100.......then went to the rebuilding scheduler...then live tv.


----------



## RunnerFL

gregftlaud said:


> Just wondering though what's the deal during the restart process of it not going all the way up to 100 percent acquiring data before it goes to live tv. I've never seen that before. Went up to 70percent then jumped to 100.......then went to the rebuilding scheduler...then live tv.


The units have been doing that for a couple of years now. It's their new fast boot.


----------



## gregftlaud

Hmm ok thanks.


----------



## HofstraJet

Received it on all of my boxes overnight. I am in the Miami-Ft Lauderdale area and the rollout was scheduled for today. Here is the schedule, AFAIK:



*DMA*
*SWDL date*
*72.5*

ATLANTA GA	12/6/2011	
CHAMPAIGN-SPRINGFIELD-DECATUR IL	12/6/2011	YES
MIAMI-FORT LAUDERDALE FL	12/7/2011	
CLEVELAND OH	12/7/2011	
DETROIT MI	12/8/2011	
NASHVILLE TN	12/8/2011	
SALT LAKE CITY UT	12/13/2011	
CHARLOTTE NC	12/13/2011	
BOSTON MA	12/13/2011	
PORTLAND OR	12/13/2011	
SAN DIEGO CA	12/13/2011	
ST LOUIS MO	12/14/2011	
ORLANDO-DAYTONA FL	12/14/2011	
GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG SC-ASHEVILLE NC	12/14/2011	
CINCINNATI OH	12/15/2011	
RALEIGH-DURHAM NC	12/15/2011	
SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-	12/20/2011	
SAN JOSE CA 
SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON-MODESTO CA	12/20/2011	
SEATTLE-TACOMA WA .	12/21/2011


----------



## LameLefty

Already being discussed at length here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199359


----------



## HofstraJet

Thanks. That thread didn't come up in my search.

Mods - please merge.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

HofstraJet said:


> Thanks. That thread didn't come up in my search.
> 
> Mods - please merge.


As you wish.


----------



## ATARI

gregftlaud said:


> DTV dvr's can only do two recordings at a time for each box.....be it OTA or via the satellite.


Plus another for VOD.


----------



## TANK

RunnerFL said:


> Well let's break down the numbers.
> 
> - They are going by DMA and there are 210 DMAs.
> - According to the schedule for Dec they are pushing it to 19 of those DMAs.
> - If they stick to that schedule it will take ~11 months.
> 
> Now that's IF they stick with that schedule and only send it out to 19 DMAs a month. As the DMAs get smaller I can't see them sticking to only 19 per month though. If you're in say DMA# 200, sit tight.


If D* takes 9-11 months then they have created quite a PR mess after including news of the new HD GUI in the flyer with the last bill. I would love to hear a CSR try to explain to some of neighbors how the firmware download ( then explain what a firmware download is ) is only available to certain DMA's ( then explain what a DMA is ) on certain days :lol:

Directv really stepped in it this time.


----------



## RunnerFL

TANK said:


> Directv really stepped in it this time.


Rolling it out to everyone at once would be "stepping in it". Imagine the amount of calls and how high the hold times would be.


----------



## TANK

RunnerFL said:


> Rolling it out to everyone at once would be "stepping in it". Imagine the amount of calls and how high the hold times would be.


Why would there be a ton of calls if they did a national rollout in Jan?


----------



## Athlon646464

TANK said:


> Why would there be a ton of calls if they did a national rollout in Jan?


All updates (with very few exceptions) are 'staggered'. The call centers will always receive calls from folks who see changes on their boxes. The reasons folks call are too numerous to list here, but for sure some will call just because things have changed.

And the perception with this roll out, for many, is that things have changed a lot. So - the volume of calls, relatively speaking, is and will be huge. That is why they stagger every release - to limit calls to their phone banks.


----------



## bobcamp1

TANK said:


> If D* takes 9-11 months then they have created quite a PR mess after including news of the new HD GUI in the flyer with the last bill. I would love to hear a CSR try to explain to some of neighbors how the firmware download ( then explain what a firmware download is ) is only available to certain DMA's ( then explain what a DMA is ) on certain days :lol:
> 
> Directv really stepped in it this time.


I think the theory is that by doing it by DMA, you and your neighbors get updated at the same time, thus reducing the jealousy. The CSR just has to explain that they are doing it a few cities at a time. I think the pamphlet said "December and January", but I already recycled it. :grin:


----------



## Satelliteracer

TANK said:


> If D* takes 9-11 months then they have created quite a PR mess after including news of the new HD GUI in the flyer with the last bill. I would love to hear a CSR try to explain to some of neighbors how the firmware download ( then explain what a firmware download is ) is only available to certain DMA's ( then explain what a DMA is ) on certain days :lol:
> 
> Directv really stepped in it this time.


It's not going to take 11 months. Start out slow, make sure things are ok in the field, then pick up the pace, then really pick up the pace nationally. If everything goes well, the time frame will be quite speedy. Cautious approach is typical with these things early on to make sure everything is going well, the call centers are able to handle any inquiries, etc.


----------



## detroit_fan

HofstraJet said:


> Here is the schedule, AFAIK:
> 
> 
> 
> *DMA*
> *SWDL date*
> *72.5*
> 
> ATLANTA GA	12/6/2011
> CHAMPAIGN-SPRINGFIELD-DECATUR IL	12/6/2011	YES
> MIAMI-FORT LAUDERDALE FL	12/7/2011
> CLEVELAND OH	12/7/2011
> DETROIT MI	12/8/2011
> NASHVILLE TN	12/8/2011
> SALT LAKE CITY UT	12/13/2011
> CHARLOTTE NC	12/13/2011
> BOSTON MA	12/13/2011
> PORTLAND OR	12/13/2011
> SAN DIEGO CA	12/13/2011
> ST LOUIS MO	12/14/2011
> ORLANDO-DAYTONA FL	12/14/2011
> GREENVILLE-SPARTANBURG SC-ASHEVILLE NC	12/14/2011
> CINCINNATI OH	12/15/2011
> RALEIGH-DURHAM NC	12/15/2011
> SAN FRANCISCO-OAKLAND-	12/20/2011
> SAN JOSE CA
> SACRAMENTO-STOCKTON-MODESTO CA	12/20/2011
> SEATTLE-TACOMA WA .	12/21/2011


So i should be getting it tonight in the detroit dma, can't wait!


----------



## maverick22

Anyone know when TX might get the HD GUI update? Thanks!


----------



## Jon J

maverick22 said:


> Anyone know when TX might get the HD GUI update? Thanks!


Read the post immediately above yours for the rollout list as it is known now.


----------



## maverick22

Jon J said:


> Read the post immediately above yours for the rollout list as it is known now.


Call me blind, but I do not see Texas listed.


----------



## detroit_fan

maverick22 said:


> Call me blind, but I do not see Texas listed.


I believe that means no one knows yet when texas cities will get it. the list is not every dma and when they get it, it is just a list of dma's scheduled to get it so far. I think you will have to just wait and watch as they release new dma's.


----------



## gregftlaud

In Ft Lauderdale got the GUI software upgrade overnite (version 057b) on both my hr20-700 and hr20-100. 

Greg


----------



## asdooly

Maverick, I think he means that we don't know about Texas yet. The only locations that Directv has released so far are the one's above.

What sucks is that I'm in Greensboro, NC and we still aren't listed even though the cities surrounding me get it this month....Raleigh, Charlotte, Asheville,...


----------



## maverick22

detroit_Fan said:


> I believe that means no one knows yet when texas cities will get it. the list is not every dma and when they get it, it is just a list of dma's scheduled to get it so far. I think you will have to just wait and watch as they release new dma's.





asdooly said:


> Maverick, I think he means that we don't know about Texas yet. The only locations that Directv has released so far are the one's above.
> 
> What sucks is that I'm in Greensboro, NC and we still aren't listed even though the cities surrounding me get it this month....Raleigh, Charlotte, Asheville,...


Thanks. I was guessing I probably won't receive it for a couple months anyways.


----------



## Jon J

maverick22 said:


> Call me blind, but I do not see Texas listed.


Okay, let's try this. The list includes *all* the areas that have been announced. No Texas DMAs are on the list or known at this time. Better?


----------



## adkinsjm

I still don't see Texas. Any reason why?


----------



## maverick22

Jon J said:


> Okay, let's try this. The list includes *all* the areas that have been announced. No Texas DMAs are on the list or known at this time. Better?


Thanks, but the 2 members right above you answered my question


----------



## wingrider01

detroit_Fan said:


> So i should be getting it tonight in the detroit dma, can't wait!


I think you mean tomorrow night, today is the 7th


----------



## Drucifer

wingrider01 said:


> I think you mean tomorrow night, today is the 7th


Most of tonight is the 8th.


----------



## Jon J

maverick22 said:


> Thanks, but the 2 members right above you answered my question


I know. Just wanted to make sure you got it.


----------



## RunnerFL

TANK said:


> Why would there be a ton of calls if they did a national rollout in Jan?


People who see change call, they don't try to figure out things on their own.


----------



## RunnerFL

maverick22 said:


> Call me blind, but I do not see Texas listed.


Then that answers your question. No one knows when TX will get it.


----------



## Drucifer

adkinsjm said:


> I still don't see Texas. Any reason why?


Rumor has it, Texas is planning to leave the Union! :lol:


----------



## redhot

Just got the update last night, here in Cleveland, Oh. I like it alot, very sexy.


----------



## CuriousG

Drucifer said:


> Rumor has it, Texas is planning to leave the Union! :lol:


Promises, promises.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Let's not go there. Back to topic, please.


----------



## gteach26

South Florida... Miami/Ft. Lauderdale Market.... 3 dvrs got the updated gui today....all works well...LOVING the new guide scroll speeds and the new sharper look!

Its a brand new experience....


----------



## bluedevil229

gteach26 said:


> South Florida... Miami/Ft. Lauderdale Market.... 3 dvrs got the updated gui today....all works well...LOVING the new guide scroll speeds and the new sharper look!
> 
> Its a brand new experience....


What version #?


----------



## online2much

Ft Lauderdale/Miami area, all 4 of my receivers upgraded last night. I like everything about it... speed is light years better and even the color scheme is way cool! SW version 057b


----------



## gregftlaud

ft lauderdale here too....2dvr's got the update. 057b. much improved speed


----------



## bluedevil229

gregftlaud said:


> ft lauderdale here too....2dvr's got the update. 057b. much improved speed


Which receiver(s) do you have?


----------



## allenn

I received 0x57b Tuesday morning on an HR24-100. When I select an On-demand video, the download starts and all looks good. But when I hit the "LIST" button, the "LIST" screen is displayed, blue top and black bottom, with no previously recorded video entries which there are; the live screen is a 12x10 display in the upper left of the "LIST". The remote and front panel stop working. The live screen has video and audio. On the previous version of the firmware, 0x4D1; the "LIST" screen would display an entry for the On-demand and a progress bar, red, yellow, and green. I never had a problem before with On-demand. The problem described is repeatable. I called D* and they are sending a Tech, but I think this is a software issue. I have over 90 signal on all satellites and both tuners. The network setup has not changed. I like the GUI but bugs occur. Hopefully, this problem will be sorted out.


----------



## gregftlaud

hr20-700 and hr20-100


----------



## gio12

I got the update in Miami on my HR20-700 and HR22-100.

This is the BEST thing DIRECTV had done in the while, beside MRV. The DVR' guide is super fast (as fast or faster than Uverse), looks great and my DVRs feel like new.

Very happy with the new update.


----------



## Jon J

All four HRs updated at 2AM this morning (12/8). Oddly, "To Do" lists only go out 2 days. I hope they fill in later and I don't have to rebuild all my scheduled recordings.


----------



## Athlon646464

Jon J said:


> All four HRs updated at 2AM this morning (12/8). Oddly, "To Do" lists only go out 2 days. I hope they fill in later and I don't have to rebuild all my scheduled recordings.


That's because your guide data is rebuilding. As your guide populates, so will your to-do list.


----------



## lparsons21

One thing I've noticed that seems new with 57B is while in the guide, if you hold the down button (not page down), the guide scrolls slow enough to read. I think before it scrolled to quickly to read. Can be handy.


----------



## mborner

gteach26 said:


> South Florida... Miami/Ft. Lauderdale Market.... 3 dvrs got the updated gui today....all works well...LOVING the new guide scroll speeds and the new sharper look!
> 
> Its a brand new experience....


I've had the new HD GUI for 48 hours, now. Can't figure out how to scroll the guide. I can go up, down, left, right, but only one line or one page at a time. Tried holding down the button, all it does is skip, no scroll. Something else wrong?


----------



## mdavej

You need to turn on scrolling effects in the setup.


----------



## RunnerFL

mborner said:


> I've had the new HD GUI for 48 hours, now. Can't figure out how to scroll the guide. I can go up, down, left, right, but only one line or one page at a time. Tried holding down the button, all it does is skip, no scroll. Something else wrong?


Use page up and page down, aka channel up/down, to scroll through the guide and/or playlist. And in order to see the actual scroll effect you have to have the scroll effect turned on, otherwise it's just a page up/down.


----------



## mborner

RunnerFl and mdavej, thank you, I'll give that a try.


----------



## detroit_fan

Received the new guide at about 3:10am on both my hd-dvr's. All good so far, I can see how some people want more opaqueness (is that a word?)


----------



## Barry in Conyers

The functionality and speed are great, but SWMBO is unhappy about the colors. Some color choices in the near future would be nice.


----------



## makaiguy

detroit_Fan said:


> I can see how some people want more opaqueness (is that a word?)


The word you're looking for is opacity. And I think people want less, not more. Opacity is the ability to BLOCK light.


----------



## Laxguy

makaiguy said:


> The word you're looking for is opacity. And I think people want less, not more. Opacity is the ability to BLOCK light.


Remember the title, "Through The Glass Opaquely"??



Transparency is desired, but not completely! A little opacity goes a long way, as my Mom used to say.

More feathering is good, too!


----------



## jbaron76

I have an HR22-100. It has been one month since my box was upgraded to the new UI. Twice now I have experienced a problem where the box would freeze up while watching a recorded program. One thing to note is that I can get it to reliably freeze up at the same spot of the affected recording every time. When it freezes I have to reset the box using the red button behind the door. I have had this same problem happen with 2 recordings now. Is this a sign of a failing hard drive?


----------



## Drucifer

jbaron76 said:


> I have an HR22-100. It has been one month since my box was upgraded to the new UI. Twice now I have experienced a problem where the box would freeze up while watching a recorded program. One thing to note is that I can get it to reliably freeze up *at the same spot of the affected recording every time*. When it freezes I have to reset the box using the red button behind the door. I have had this same problem happen with 2 recordings now. Is this a sign of a failing hard drive?


That suggest a bad sector on the HD.

What software version is your HR22-100 running?


----------



## detroit_fan

makaiguy said:


> The word you're looking for is opacity. And I think people want less, not more. Opacity is the ability to BLOCK light.


I've now learned my 1 new thing for the day.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Like the color scheme but seriously, WTF were they doing with the progress bar blacking out the bottom 1/4 of the screen?? And on top of that making it so freaking tiny that I can't tell where I'm at in the span of the recording??? Ugh! And my final complaint - how about some transparency to the thing? When I hit info or Play, I 'd still like to freakin see what is on the television!!

Extremely disappointed - imagine that, DTV screwing up a GUI again.

:nono2::nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Like the color scheme but seriously, WTF were they doing with the progress bar *blacking out the bottom 1/4* of the screen?? And on top of that making it so freaking tiny that I can't tell where I'm at in the span of the recording??? Ugh! And my final complaint - how about some transparency to the thing? When I hit info or Play, I 'd still like to freakin see what is on the television!!
> 
> Extremely disappointed - imagine that, DTV screwing up a GUI again.
> 
> :nono2::nono2:


Believe me, there are many that agree with you.

We probably going to need another thread soon - _What HDGUI Changes I Would Like See Done_.


----------



## mborner

RunnerFL said:


> Use page up and page down, aka channel up/down, to scroll through the guide and/or playlist. And in order to see the actual scroll effect you have to have the scroll effect turned on, otherwise it's just a page up/down.


Okay, the default is scroll "on". I still can't get my guide to scroll, what's going on?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

mborner said:


> Okay, the default is scroll "on". I still can't get my guide to scroll, what's going on?


 Try turning it off, using it and then turning it back on.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Drucifer said:


> Believe me, there are many that agree with you.
> 
> We probably going to need another thread soon - _What HDGUI Changes I Would Like See Done_.


I hate to be a negative nelly, but I'm very disappointed in this new GUI. They got a lot of things right, but man o man did they muck up stuff. They really need to hire some graphics designers/engineers that know what they're doing.


----------



## mborner

Scott Kocourek said:


> Try turning it off, using it and then turning it back on.


Tried that, no change. If I press and hold the channel up/down button, the guide will move up/down one page at a time but it just won't scroll, same thing with the up/down button. This is done with the original remote as well as the ip controlled iRule app.


----------



## Lethargic

Got the new GUI a couple of days ago. It was all it promised to be that first day. As somebody who was constantly screaming at my TV at the slowness of the old system I was ecstatic at the new speed. But on the second day, all that new speed is starting to disappear and it's beginning to act as slow as the last guide. It looks nice but I'd rather have the ugliest GUI ever and not have to wait 3 or 4 seconds after every button press.


----------



## Jon J

Version 57B downloaded to my four DVRs between 2 and 3 AM yesterday morning. All seemed to go well as the various files, lists, etc. filled throughout the day.

THEN, at 5:20 PM one of my HR20s became totally unresponsive to the remote or front panel controls. An RBR was the only way to regain control.

Nothing has happened to the other HR20 or the HR21 and HR22 yet. I hope this was an occurrence unique to me.

Jon


----------



## jaguar325

I noticed on the web site that tracks release scheduling that there is a version posted now called "058D" - could this be a newer version of the new GUI? The reason I ask is that I may have to force a download if they don't get Minneapolis back onto the schedule soon.

Thanks,

Big K


----------



## dpeters11

Some of the versions on there are not ones for rollout. As far as I know, 57B is the version being rolled out with the new GUI.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

jaguar325 said:


> I noticed on the web site that tracks release scheduling that there is a version posted now called "058D" - could this be a newer version of the new GUI? The reason I ask is that I may have to force a download if they don't get Minneapolis back onto the schedule soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Big K


If you see anything other than 0x057B it would be a very bad idea to force a download, this will prevent you from getting the proper release.


----------



## Steady Teddy

No more star ratings for movies in the info screen? That sucks.


----------



## allenn

Scott Kocourek said:


> If you see anything other than 0x057B it would be a very bad idea to force a download, this will prevent you from getting the proper release.


Scott is correct. Don't even think about 0x58d. It is not ready for prime time. I got it somehow and found many functions don't. Stay with the 0x57b.


----------



## GreyGhost00

58D is a CE release. Not a good idea if you're not an Edge Cutter.


----------



## allenn

allenn said:


> I received 0x57b Tuesday morning on an HR24-100. When I select an On-demand video, the download starts and all looks good. But when I hit the "LIST" button, the "LIST" screen is displayed, blue top and black bottom, with no previously recorded video entries which there are; the live screen is a 12x10 display in the upper left of the "LIST". The remote and front panel stop working. The live screen has video and audio. On the previous version of the firmware, 0x4D1; the "LIST" screen would display an entry for the On-demand and a progress bar, red, yellow, and green. I never had a problem before with On-demand. The problem described is repeatable. I called D* and they are sending a Tech, but I think this is a software issue. I have over 90 signal on all satellites and both tuners. The network setup has not changed. I like the GUI but bugs occur. Hopefully, this problem will be sorted out.


D* replaced the HR24-100, and this fixed the above described problem. The new HR24 with HDUI 0x57b works great.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

OK... let's get back to topic, thanks.


----------



## Jon J

Posted in another thread but suggested I also post here:

Info that may or may not pertain to the new download of 57b:

Yesterday an obviously local commercial was inserted in a program I was watching LIVE. (Yep, I still do some of that.) The commercial was low res, 4:3 and shown pillarboxed.

However, after the commercial the picture did not return to HD 16:9 full screen. I had to manually cycle through the formats to return to the correct one.


----------



## Athlon646464

Steady Teddy said:


> No more star ratings for movies in the info screen? That sucks.


Wasn't that replaced with the popcorn rating stuff for you?


----------



## Steady Teddy

"Athlon646464" said:


> Wasn't that replaced with the popcorn rating stuff for you?


Thanks for the info. I didn't notice that earlier today but now I'm seeing both popcorn and star rating on some movie listings.


----------



## gregftlaud

Yah those ratings are from Flixster. A really good sorce for movie ratings, trailers etc etc. Most tv's have the app for it. My roku player does


----------



## ChuckM128

Since we're 103rd on the DMA list, I force downloaded 0x57B this morning at 5:25; went beautifully with no hiccups; guide has already repopulated; really like the new interface, much clearer with great graphics; I can see where some are annoyed by the lack of transparency, but that doesn't bother me. I want to thank all of you who post and gave me the information, techniques, and courage to force the download; I wouldn't and couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## romito201

Will I be able to get the update if my receiver isn't hooked up to a phone line but with an Ethernet cable


----------



## Laxguy

romito201 said:


> Will I be able to get the update if my receiver isn't hooked up to a phone line but with an Ethernet cable


No problem! It comes via satellite.


----------



## ChuckM128

In answer to your private message, I can't return one to you till I get 5 posts...email me at [email protected] and I'll answer your question.


----------



## Jon J

I had another occurrence of the format problem I reported in #859. After a local commercial insert the display stayed 4:3 and required me to manually cycle through formats to get back to the correct one.


----------



## Carl Spock

Barry in Conyers said:


> The functionality and speed are great, but SWMBO is unhappy about the colors. Some color choices in the near future would be nice.


I had to look up SWMBO in the Urban Dictionary.

She Who Must Be Obeyed

:grin:

Might I suggest some rose colored glasses for Christmas?


----------



## Jon J

Carl Spock said:


> I had to look up SWMBO in the Urban Dictionary.


Rumpole would be disappointed.


----------



## mrphil

Received this update 6 Dec on an HR24-500. Once Playlist is selected, it's taking at least 10 seconds for the playlist screen to appear, significantly slower than before.:scratchin No change observed after restarting receiver as well as clearing VRAM. Anyone else experiencing this?

Update 1802 CST 11 Dec 2011
Sorting of playlist also now taking 1 full minute....prior to update was under 10 seconds.


----------



## samthegam

I downloaded 576 when it was CE on my HR24-500. When it's my turn to receive the latest HDGUI firmware will my receiver automatically download it or do I have to force download the current NR 57B when in stream to start receiving NR again? I am in the Los Angeles, CA DMA with no ETA of the HDGUI.


----------



## dpeters11

You'll automatically get a newer version when its available, no forcing needed.


----------



## Athlon646464

mrphil said:


> Received this update 6 Dec on an HR24-500. Once Playlist is selected, it's taking at least 10 seconds for the playlist screen to appear, significantly slower than before.:scratchin No change observed after restarting receiver as well as clearing VRAM. Anyone else experiencing this?


I don't have an answer for you, but :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## gregftlaud

n/m


----------



## PerfectCr

So, is 0x576 the HDGUI NR or is it the 057B? I forces 576 about a month ago. Will I get an automatic upgrade to the NR if 576 is not the one? Been running smoothly BTW.


----------



## gregftlaud

057B is the NR. And yes when the upgrade comes to your area it will upgrade from 0576 to O57B. That's how it worked with me


----------



## PerfectCr

"gregftlaud" said:


> 057B is the NR. And yes when the upgrade comes to your area it will upgrade from 0576 to O57B. That's how it worked with me


Good news, thanks! I'm in central Florida so I'll wait patiently for that


----------



## RunnerFL

PerfectCr said:


> So, is 0x576 the HDGUI NR or is it the 057B? I forces 576 about a month ago. Will I get an automatic upgrade to the NR if 576 is not the one? Been running smoothly BTW.


If you have 576 you clearly know if it's HD or not.


----------



## PerfectCr

"RunnerFL" said:


> If you have 576 you clearly know if it's HD or not.


You misunderstood. I never said 576 wasn't HD. I asked if it was the NR, and if not, would 576 be upgraded to the NR.


----------



## dpeters11

I think his main question was whether it was the NR, not if it had the GUI. Of course, its not anymore.


----------



## gregftlaud

Ever since I got upgraded to the 057B software on wednesday i've had to restart my receiver twice b/c TV Apps stopped working. Right click ...then it says they are loading but then nothing happenss. Anyone else seeing this? It's also affecting the Active channel not working and when you are on a sports channel not being able to use the red button scoreguide.

Whenever this happens i go into system info and network is connected and network services are running fine.

I havent had this issue for like 8-9 months now. I havent changed any of the setup on my router. I have DVR hardwired (with static ip) to my router and port forwarding directed manually to that DVR ...also have ports 1701 and 443 open and directed to this DVR.


----------



## shoeheel

I've had two manifestations of the same problem (HR22-100)...

1) Watching the first channel with the guide up. Set a recording for 1 hour later on a second channel. As soon as I pressed the record button, it exited the guide and switched to the second channel. No other recordings were ongoing.

2) Watching the first channel, with a recording set on a second channel. When it was time for the recording to start, it switched to the second channel. No other recordings were ongoing.

Anybody seen this problem?


----------



## mrphil

mrphil said:


> Received this update 6 Dec on an HR24-500. Once Playlist is selected, it's taking at least 10 seconds for the playlist screen to appear, significantly slower than before.:scratchin No change observed after restarting receiver as well as clearing VRAM. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Update 1802 CST 11 Dec 2011
> Sorting of playlist also now taking 1 full minute....prior to update was under 10 seconds.


Update 1909 CST 12 Dec 2011
Doing some further troubleshooting this evening, I did another reset, simultaneously disabling my 2TB eSATA external drive. Once reset was complete, accessing the internal drive, all issues were resolved. I then did another reset with external drive reactivated. Issues returned. It would appear there is an issue with this newest update and the eSATA port or a memory issue? Perhaps others with external drives experiencing this issue could perform this procedure and comment.


----------



## mborner

I'm still left with a guide that won't scroll but I'm also seeing more serious problems. Ever since the upgrade, channels change by themselves. While watching a recording, it will stop the recording and change to channel 10 all by itself. This will happen about 5-7 times during a 1 hour recording. Watching unrecorded TV does the same thing and it's always channel 10. It is not because of recording/watching conflicts. Anybody else experiencing this?


----------



## Drucifer

Sounds like your receiver is getting remotely control.

Disconnect from the Internet.


----------



## mx6bfast

Drucifer said:


> Sounds like your receiver is getting remotely control.
> 
> Disconnect from the Internet.


How is that possible?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't think it's being remotely controlled. It's possible but it's more likely that there is a stuck button or two on your remote. Before you go disconnecting internet access (which isn't really that hard anyway) try placing a piece of aluminum foil (folded over so there are two sheets) over the remote window at the front of the DVR. If you have an HR20, HR21, HR22, or HR23, the remote window is the dark (almost black) circle to the left of the light ring. If you have an HR24, shine a flashlight at it and you will see an oval cutout on the left side.

If that solves your problem, then it's a remote issue.


----------



## rta53

"mx6bfast" said:


> How is that possible?


Now that would be quite interesting, having a DVR "remotely" controlled.


----------



## Athlon646464

mx6bfast said:


> How is that possible?


.
It's possible, buy highly unlikely. There is a way to control a DVR from the web, but you need to be on the same 'internal' network.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79

I got the new gudie this morning and I don't like it at all.


----------



## sigma1914

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I got the new gudie this morning and I don't like it at all.


Why? What's so bad about it that makes the old one better?


----------



## Athlon646464

CarolinaGuy79 said:


> I got the new gudie this morning and I don't like it at all.


There will be some that don't, but most will. I like it, but my wife does not. She says it's too 'dark' and hard to read. Don't ask me to try and figure her out, I'm too busy to write that up here...... :grin:

Also - it might be a good thing to post why you don't like it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

For those who think the new guide is too dark, it might be worth a quick recalibration of your TV. If you're not inclined to buy a calibration disc, at least use the guide or playlist to adjust the brightness so the white letters are white but don't bleed over into the surrounding areas, and the contrast so that it is possible to see a difference between the black and grey areas of the guide. 

That little trick has improved things for a lot of people, and many of them say that the overall TV viewing experience is improved as well.


----------



## Athlon646464

Great advice Stu!

My guestroom TV is where my wife first saw it a few weeks ago. Then she saw it today for the first time on our bedroom TV. Both TV's are calibrated (I'm a nut about that). 

'I don't like it' was the first thing she said then, as well as this AM. My guess is she'll be fine in a few days, as she only looked each time for a few minutes. She's one of those people who doesn't like change, but then gets over it.


----------



## SoonerChris

Anyone have a release schedule for the rollout. In Oklahoma and haven't got the update yet.


----------



## Jon J

SoonerChris said:


> Anyone have a release schedule for the rollout. In Oklahoma and haven't got the update yet.


Post number two.


----------



## SoonerChris

Jon J said:


> Post number two.


 Didn't see it in the second post or the PDF. Am I missing something?


----------



## DVRaholic

Cant wait any longer for new HD GUI
So am i to assume if i force a download at 6:00 am ET I should receive the HD GUI ??


----------



## 9aces9

My HR-22 100 receiver has the GUI update @ 3:32 this morning. My HR 20 700 has not received the update. Shouldn't the HR 20 have received the update at the same time? I'm in Salt Lake City.


----------



## Athlon646464

DVRaholic said:


> Cant wait any longer for new HD GUI
> So am i to assume if i force a download at 6:00 am ET I should receive the HD GUI ??


Only if it's in the stream at that time.

Forcing something to your box is not without some risk.


----------



## RunnerFL

SoonerChris said:


> Didn't see it in the second post or the PDF. Am I missing something?


It's been said many times... If your city is not in the list it has not been scheduled yet.


----------



## RunnerFL

DVRaholic said:


> Cant wait any longer for new HD GUI
> So am i to assume if i force a download at 6:00 am ET I should receive the HD GUI ??


Not necessarily...


----------



## DVRaholic

Thanks, I have done may Forces in "other" forum over the years (024..) so Im very familiar on what could happen and how to fix it 

Just wanted to know if its usually in the stream every morning at 6:00 am ET so i can start forcing it to my 6 HD DVR's

Guess i will find out tomorrow


----------



## Rockermann

Check here before forcing the download. This will let you know if the x57b NR is in the stream.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/


----------



## cypherx

I'd like to post an issue with 0x57b

HR24-200
*Report ID : 20111213-2757*

*No interactive content. (NDS Media Highway crash???)*
-TVApps say they are loading but never appear.
-Channel 1 is a black screen (no audio either). Cannot clear NVRAM either.
-Active (Ch 9999) is just the underlying video (no interactive elements)
-Ch 111 - Just video. No interactive ad content 
-Game lounge channels - underlying video and audio but the menu never draws. No way to launch any game lounge content.
-Scoreguide enabled channels do not prompt for red button scoreguide app. Red button does nothing.
-Ch 362 - weather channel never prompts for local weather.

I went through channels in this order and then sent a report while still on Ch 362.

All other aspects of system appear fine.

*Report ID : 20111213-2757*


----------



## rrdirectsr

cypherx said:


> I'd like to post an issue with 0x57b
> 
> HR24-200
> *Report ID : 20111213-2757*
> 
> *No interactive content. (NDS Media Highway crash???)*
> -TVApps say they are loading but never appear.
> -Channel 1 is a black screen (no audio either). Cannot clear NVRAM either.
> -Active (Ch 9999) is just the underlying video (no interactive elements)
> -Ch 111 - Just video. No interactive ad content
> -Game lounge channels - underlying video and audio but the menu never draws. No way to launch any game lounge content.
> -Scoreguide enabled channels do not prompt for red button scoreguide app. Red button does nothing.
> -Ch 362 - weather channel never prompts for local weather.
> 
> I went through channels in this order and then sent a report while still on Ch 362.
> 
> All other aspects of system appear fine.
> 
> *Report ID : 20111213-2757*


Try clearing NVRAM
(EDIT Ooops didn't see the part where you tried that earlier. Please disregard)


----------



## Steve Robertson

Got it last night and yes things seem faster but I can't say it is a WOW by any means. It is a nice upgrade not sure why everyone is so anxious to get it?


----------



## goes211

I just got the new release last night and I am VERY UNHAPPY. The stupid nag about "Your TV or Cables are not HD!" has just nuked my two Slingbox AVs. 

No, I am not interested in spending $50 for some HD downconverter and no, I am not interested in changing the resolution to 480p because both of these receivers are already connected to proper HD TV's using HDMI. Previously I could just connect to whatever TV is not in use at home to sling shows to my PC. It also appears as though the Slingbox remote cannot hold the EXIT key long enough to change resolutions remotely so I am doubly screwed!

Now if I am away from home, and my Direct TV receivers are in HD, I can't even watch a pre-recorded show. Thanks a lot!

This was one of the great feature of Direct TV's hardware and I really don't understand why they choose to break it. After all, it still slings the actual HD TV show with no problem. Why not let it display an ugly guide and list instead of turning user hardware into bricks?


----------



## Drucifer

DVRaholic said:


> Cant wait any longer for new HD GUI
> So am i to assume if i force a download at 6:00 am ET I should receive the HD GUI ??


Odds would be 4 out of 7 chance you nail it.


----------



## RunnerFL

goes211 said:


> This was one of the great feature of Direct TV's hardware and I really don't understand why they choose to break it.


It was done to get some speed out of the UI. Instead of rendering SD and HD at the same time it now only renders HD to speed the box up.


----------



## gregftlaud

Cypherx i'm having the same issues with tv apps, active channel, red button scoreguide on sports channels, and no local weather on 362. 

Since i got the update i've had to restart the receiver 3 times to get all of them working again but they work maybe a day or two. .......then stop.


----------



## shoeheel

goes211 said:


> I just got the new release last night and I am VERY UNHAPPY. The stupid nag about "Your TV or Cables are not HD!" has just nuked my two Slingbox AVs.
> 
> No, I am not interested in spending $50 for some HD downconverter and no, I am not interested in changing the resolution to 480p because both of these receivers are already connected to proper HD TV's using HDMI. Previously I could just connect to whatever TV is not in use at home to sling shows to my PC. It also appears as though the Slingbox remote cannot hold the EXIT key long enough to change resolutions remotely so I am doubly screwed!
> 
> Now if I am away from home, and my Direct TV receivers are in HD, I can't even watch a pre-recorded show. Thanks a lot!
> 
> This was one of the great feature of Direct TV's hardware and I really don't understand why they choose to break it. After all, it still slings the actual HD TV show with no problem. Why not let it display an ugly guide and list instead of turning user hardware into bricks?


What is this problem? Can you supply a link that gives a full description?


----------



## mdavej

shoeheel said:


> What is this problem? Can you supply a link that gives a full description?


HERE you go.


----------



## Dazed & Confused

Well, I saw blue lights turning on & off this morning, and sure enough it was the new GUI causing so much excitement around here that was downloading. It is hard to see what all the fuss was about. New look....yeah. Faster.....yeah. Would I rather have had them apply the speed to channel changing.....yeah. :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

Do you have Native on or off?


----------



## tomspeer46

I force ownloaded the HDGUI (057B) this mornng to my HR24-500. One of the first things that I noticed is that I had no Internet connection, so that all of the interactive features that depend on the internet were not working. I reran the network setup and now they all work.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

Much like tomspeer46, I noticed I had to re-do network setup.

Is Pictures/Video/Music (i.e. MediaShare) not enabled? I use EyeConnect on my Mac and its shares don't show up in my MediaShare "My Computers" window. Shouldn't they?


----------



## Athlon646464

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Much like tomspeer46, I noticed I had to re-do network setup.
> 
> Is Pictures/Video/Music (i.e. MediaShare) not enabled? I use EyeConnect on my Mac and its shares don't show up in my MediaShare "My Computers" window. Shouldn't they?


Did they before the update?

If they did, then try rebooting everything one at a time starting with your router, switches/hubs etc.


----------



## Jon J

Last night a local ad insertion triggered another format switch to 4:3 and it did not return to 16:9 after the local spot. This is happening quite frequently now on all four of my HRs. So much so the wife is learning how to cycle through and get back to 16:9 1080P.


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™

Athlon646464 said:



> Did they before the update?
> 
> If they did, then try rebooting everything one at a time starting with your router, switches/hubs etc.


They did last time I tried it out, some months back.

When I go to the Media Share screen I see one packet from my HR21-200 sent to the multicast SSDP address; my Mac Pro answers it, but then ... packet silence. Curious. I restarted EyeConnect on the Mac and the HR21-200 was last reset about 28 hours ago.


----------



## Athlon646464

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> They did last time I tried it out, some months back.
> 
> When I go to the Media Share screen I see one packet from my HR21-200 sent to the multicast SSDP address; my Mac Pro answers it, but then ... packet silence. Curious. I restarted EyeConnect on the Mac and the HR21-200 was last reset about 28 hours ago.


I'm not familiar with Mac products, but re-booting all of your network and internet connection stuff may solve the issue.

You cannot play stuff on your Mac that is on your DVR. Properly encoded videos and pictures on your computer can be viewed using your DVR however.


----------



## Athlon646464

Jon J said:


> Last night a local ad insertion triggered another format switch to 4:3 and it did not return to 16:9 after the local spot. This is happening quite frequently now on all four of my HRs. So much so the wife is learning how to cycle through and get back to 16:9 1080P.


I can repeat this issue on my HR23 nearly every night. I record the O'Reilly Factor on FNCHD every night. I watch it after it airs so I can skip through the commercials and segments I'm not interested in watching.

Almost every night at about 18 or 19 minutes into the show they play a commercial that is in 4:3 between some other HD commercials. As I'm fast forwarding through that commercial break my DVR stops fast forwarding during the 4:3 commercial without me touching any buttons on my remote, and starts playing the next commercial. It's not where the program 'resumed' by itself, as if the time stamp is wrong too. It's close, but usually into the next ad.

The picture at that point is 'squished' as well. It's HD on a 4:3 screen.

I then press 'Stop' at that point, and then choose 'Resume', all is good. The program continues in 'normal' HD.

Strange.

It has done this since for me on that box with all 3 HDGUI versions I've had on there, including 'B' which we got yesterday.

I have not tested for this on my other 2 boxes.


----------



## mikefour77

Steve Robertson said:


> Got it last night and yes things seem faster but I can't say it is a WOW by any means. It is a nice upgrade not sure why everyone is so anxious to get it?


I agree. I got it two nights ago, and I have to report that I see no speed increase. While I appreciate the less agressive color scheme and the HD resolution, I see no apparent speed improvements (HR24-500).


----------



## Athlon646464

mikefour77 said:


> I agree. I got it two nights ago, and I have to report that I see no speed increase. While I appreciate the less agressive color scheme and the HD resolution, I see no apparent speed improvements (HR24-500).


The apparent speed difference is much less on the 24's. I have one of each - a 21, 23 & 24. I can report that the speed change is huge on the 21 & 23 for me - not so much on the 24.

Of course, the 24 didn't need much of a boost anyway.


----------



## mikefour77

Athlon646464 said:


> The apparent speed difference is much less on the 24's. I have one of each - a 21, 23 & 24. I can report that the speed change is huge on the 21 & 23 for me - not so much on the 24.
> 
> Of course, the 24 didn't need much of a boost anyway.


Well, I must admit I was hopeful. My biggest complaint is the time it takes to switch between the guide and playlist. For me, this seems to take a good long time.

Oh well, things could be worse!


----------



## Jon J

Athlon646464 said:


> The picture at that point is 'squished' as well. It's HD on a 4:3 screen.
> 
> I then press 'Stop' at that point, and then choose 'Resume', all is good. The program continues in 'normal' HD.


I like this solution, but (pardon my ignorance) which are the 'Stop" and 'Resume' buttons?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

{Stop} is the square button on your remote. If you started the playback by pressing {Select} on the remote to enter the info screen, then you will be returned to that info screen, where Resume is one of the options you can highlight and press {Select}. If that's still unclear I will do some screencaps for you.


----------



## Athlon646464

Stu has what I do exactly right.


----------



## Jon J

Stuart Sweet said:


> {Stop} is the square button on your remote.


I think you mean the button with the black square located near the top of the remote between the jump back and skip buttons, right?

I've never used it for anything but to stop a program to delete it. Did not know about resume. My reading skills are subpar. Great thing to know! Thanks.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I hope this helps:









Stand by for a capture of the Info Screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Info Screen with Resume highlighted, sorry it's the best I can do remotely:


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Have to say I LOVE the new HD GUI! Both of my HR20's just FLY now when I do anything via the remote. No lag times at all. 

Outstanding work, DirecTV!


----------



## Jon J

As I have said often before...Only The Shadow Knows! He do! 

Thanks.


----------



## cypherx

cypherx said:


> I'd like to post an issue with 0x57b
> 
> HR24-200
> *Report ID : 20111213-2757*
> 
> *No interactive content. (NDS Media Highway crash???)*
> -TVApps say they are loading but never appear.
> -Channel 1 is a black screen (no audio either). Cannot clear NVRAM either.
> -Active (Ch 9999) is just the underlying video (no interactive elements)
> -Ch 111 - Just video. No interactive ad content
> -Game lounge channels - underlying video and audio but the menu never draws. No way to launch any game lounge content.
> -Scoreguide enabled channels do not prompt for red button scoreguide app. Red button does nothing.
> -Ch 362 - weather channel never prompts for local weather.
> 
> I went through channels in this order and then sent a report while still on Ch 362.
> 
> All other aspects of system appear fine.
> 
> *Report ID : 20111213-2757*


A menu reset fixed this. All above items now work. But I still wanted to send the report because it shouldn't of happened in the first place. Yeah they all work now... but for how long?


----------



## MoInSTL

Got the NR overnight on my HR22-100. It's faster but trying to re-train my eye to the "PIP" on the far upper left when in the menu. It's annoying that it was flipped from the right side to the left. Is it just me, or does it seem smaller too?


----------



## jcthomas

We have had the new GUI on our various HR-2X's since Dec 8th. So far the performance has been flawless.

The new location of the PIP is about to become accepted by the family.

The PIP does seem to be slightly smaller and the aspect ratio is not always correct. 

But the increase in speed and the more reliable IR control is worth it IMHO.

Regards


----------



## Drucifer

jcthomas said:


> We have had the new GUI on our various HR-2X's since Dec 8th. So far the performance has been flawless.
> 
> The new location of the *PIP* is about to become accepted by the family.
> 
> The* PIP* does seem to be slightly smaller and the aspect ratio is not always correct.
> 
> But the increase in speed and the more reliable IR control is worth it IMHO.
> 
> Regards


It's really PIG - *P*icture *i*n *G*raphic User Interface. PIP (Picture in Picture) is a HR34 feature that H/HR2x will never have.


----------



## jcthomas

Point well taken about "PIP" vs "PIGS"

However, I thought that "PIGS" were failed EU nations 

Regards,


----------



## cypherx

Oh I always thought PIG meant Picture In Guide. Or as some say, the spoiler window.

It would be nice to have an option to remove it in trade of more listings on the screen at once.


----------



## dshu82

We are getting 771a Problem communicating with dish on both HR 24's this morning. Any ideas? Have RBR and unplugged / reset SWM. H21's and H25 all OK.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> Oh I always thought PIG meant Picture In Guide. Or as some say, the spoiler window.


It does.. PIG is Picture In Guide and PIL is Picture In List.


----------



## Laxguy

RunnerFL said:


> It does.. PIG is Picture In Guide and PIL is Picture In List.


Some insist that PIG stands for Picture in Graphics, thus covering both. No need for y.a.a.


----------



## cypherx

Eh it's all semantics! If I ever say PIG at least y'all know what I mean


----------



## MoInSTL

jcthomas said:


> We have had the new GUI on our various HR-2X's since Dec 8th. So far the performance has been flawless.
> 
> The new location of the PIP is about to become accepted by the family.
> 
> The PIP does seem to be slightly smaller and the aspect ratio is not always correct.
> 
> But the increase in speed and the more reliable IR control is worth it IMHO.
> 
> Regards


Thanks. I thought it was just me. I see it a lot when I am browsing the guide. I have another version on my bedroom set which is only 32" and it was more noticeable.

PIG, PIP...whatever. I had it in quotes as I knew it was not quite right, but everyone knew what I meant regardless.


----------



## swoop19

mborner said:


> I'm still left with a guide that won't scroll but I'm also seeing more serious problems. Ever since the upgrade, channels change by themselves. While watching a recording, it will stop the recording and change to channel 10 all by itself. This will happen about 5-7 times during a 1 hour recording. Watching unrecorded TV does the same thing and it's always channel 10. It is not because of recording/watching conflicts. Anybody else experiencing this?


I am experiencing this same issue on 3 different HR24s in my system. It is not an ir issue as my boxes are in a mech room and controlled by an automation system. My channel changes back to whatever last live channel was being watched.
For example, If I am watching a recorded show it will randomly exit out back to live TV about 5 or 6 times an hour. I have witnessed this on all 3 of my HR24s.


----------



## jackm

Just wondering if anyone has seen Syracuse with a date to receive the guide. It looks great from what I've seen and they just added a tease in my guide for it.


----------



## Athlon646464

jackm said:


> Just wondering if anyone has seen Syracuse with a date to receive the guide. It looks great from what I've seen and they just added a tease in my guide for it.


There is a thread here for that question:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=199359


----------



## jefirdjr

I received 057b on both of my HR20-700's overnight. Shows no improvement on channel changes, but once in the guide, it is faster.
What happened to the 2 second option for banner time? I have always had banner time set to 2 seconds, and now with 057b, only 4,6,& 8 seconds are the options. When I first turned on each receiver after the update, the slow banner time was very noticeable, as it was set to 6 seconds.
Seems like I remember the options before 057b were for 2, 4,& 6 seconds.
Will this be fixed? (I hope)


----------



## 19valpoman46

I live 60 miles from Chicago in NW Indiana and receive Chicago local channels. I saw that they were supposed to get the new HD Guide yesterday and thought would get it too,but no. Did anyone out there from Chicago get it Weds.??


----------



## Athlon646464

19valpoman46 said:
 

> I live 60 miles from Chicago in NW Indiana and receive Chicago local channels. I saw that they were supposed to get the new HD Guide yesterday and thought would get it too,but no. Did anyone out there from Chicago get it Weds.??


Just wanted to say :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## bnwrx

jefirdjr said:


> I received 057b on both of my HR20-700's overnight. Shows no improvement on channel changes, but once in the guide, it is faster.
> What happened to the 2 second option for banner time? I have always had banner time set to 2 seconds, and now with 057b, only 4,6,& 8 seconds are the options. When I first turned on each receiver after the update, the slow banner time was very noticeable, as it was set to 6 seconds.
> Seems like I remember the options before 057b were for 2, 4,& 6 seconds.
> Will this be fixed? (I hope)


057b is the national release for the HDGUI, but there is no option for 2 seconds(an oversite I'm sure). * [ MOD EDIT ]*


----------



## Athlon646464

:eek2:

:nono2:


----------



## Xer0dIn

"jefirdjr" said:


> I received 057b on both of my HR20-700's overnight. Shows no improvement on channel changes, but once in the guide, it is faster.
> What happened to the 2 second option for banner time? I have always had banner time set to 2 seconds, and now with 057b, only 4,6,& 8 seconds are the options. When I first turned on each receiver after the update, the slow banner time was very noticeable, as it was set to 6 seconds.
> Seems like I remember the options before 057b were for 2, 4,& 6 seconds.
> Will this be fixed? (I hope)


I live in Hoover, Alabama. No new HD UI, why did I not get?


----------



## cadet502

Got the update on all 4 machines last night.

Big freaking whoop de do. What a waste of resources to program this crap. I'll give it 2 days to see if the promised speed improvements are there, but first impression is that the changes all suck. I know how to read, I don't need freaking icons to let me know what I'm selecting. I don't let children run my system, so logos and icons are just excess crap using up resources. 

Bottom line is - EPIC FAIL DirecTV



.


----------



## akw4572

Got my update overnight last night. I love it. Much faster scrolling, colors are easier on my eyes.


----------



## dorfd1

I got the hd gui pushed today at 3:33 am and I have noticed that browsing the guide is faster.


----------



## 19valpoman46

I have a dumb question-Does my DVR have to be turned on in order to get this download? I turn mine off along with the tv every night.


----------



## Davenlr

Plugged in yes, turned on, no.


----------



## 19valpoman46

Thank you!


----------



## ATARI

cadet502 said:


> Got the update on all 4 machines last night.
> 
> Big freaking whoop de do. What a waste of resources to program this crap. I'll give it 2 days to see if the promised speed improvements are there, but first impression is that the changes all suck. I know how to read, I don't need freaking icons to let me know what I'm selecting. I don't let children run my system, so logos and icons are just excess crap using up resources.
> 
> Bottom line is - EPIC FAIL DirecTV


Come on, tell us how you really feel. Don't hold back.


----------



## PerfectCr

"cadet502" said:


> Got the update on all 4 machines last night.
> 
> Big freaking whoop de do. What a waste of resources to program this crap. I'll give it 2 days to see if the promised speed improvements are there, but first impression is that the changes all suck. I know how to read, I don't need freaking icons to let me know what I'm selecting. I don't let children run my system, so logos and icons are just excess crap using up resources.
> 
> Bottom line is - EPIC FAIL DirecTV
> 
> .


I am sensing a FAIL here, but not on DirecTV's behalf.


----------



## adkinsjm

"cadet502" said:


> Got the update on all 4 machines last night.
> 
> Big freaking whoop de do. What a waste of resources to program this crap. I'll give it 2 days to see if the promised speed improvements are there, but first impression is that the changes all suck. I know how to read, I don't need freaking icons to let me know what I'm selecting. I don't let children run my system, so logos and icons are just excess crap using up resources.
> 
> Bottom line is - EPIC FAIL DirecTV
> 
> .


You have your opinion. Consumers like graphics. Why do you think computers have graphical user interfaces? Or should our DirecTV boxes use a command-line interface?

The new HD GUI isn't perfect. I wish the timeline when using the DVR functions was transparent. I also wish the predominant colors were blue. But my HR24 is faster.


----------



## rta53

EPIC FAIL. Wasn't that a line from a movie or TV show?


----------



## PerfectCr

"rta53" said:


> EPIC FAIL. Wasn't that a line from a movie or TV show?


It's a circa-2005 era internet meme.


----------



## jefirdjr

Xer0dIn said:


> I live in Hoover, Alabama. No new HD UI, why did I not get?


Don't know. I am in Center Point, my son is in Inverness, and we both got it. I understand that it is done by zip code. I would think that all of the Birmingham metro area would be included.


----------



## bobcamp1

jefirdjr said:


> I received 057b on both of my HR20-700's overnight. Shows no improvement on channel changes, but once in the guide, it is faster.
> What happened to the 2 second option for banner time? I have always had banner time set to 2 seconds, and now with 057b, only 4,6,& 8 seconds are the options. When I first turned on each receiver after the update, the slow banner time was very noticeable, as it was set to 6 seconds.
> Seems like I remember the options before 057b were for 2, 4,& 6 seconds.
> Will this be fixed? (I hope)


I think 2 seconds was taken away a while ago, replaced with 8 seconds. It seems like an intentional change, so I don't expect it to come back.


----------



## Athlon646464

bobcamp1 said:


> I think 2 seconds was taken away a while ago, replaced with 8 seconds. It seems like an intentional change, so I don't expect it to come back.


It did go away, but if your unit was set to 2 seconds and you never went to the setting to chose a different setting, then your box stayed on 2 seconds. Once you made a change you lost the choice.


----------



## jefirdjr

Athlon646464 said:


> It did go away, but if your unit was set to 2 seconds and you never went to the setting to chose a different setting, then your box stayed on 2 seconds. Once you made a change you lost the choice.


That did not work for me. Mine was set for 2 seconds for so long I can't remember.
After the 057b update, I noticed an extremely long time for banner display. When I looked at the setting, it was set for 6 seconds.


----------



## Athlon646464

jefirdjr said:


> That did not work for me. Mine was set for 2 seconds for so long I can't remember.
> After the 057b update, I noticed an extremely long time for banner display. When I looked at the setting, it was set for 6 seconds.


Yup - everyone lost 2 seconds with 57b. My explanation was for pre-57b.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## P Smith

It's a test on the focus group - how much whining customers will be generated if the banner time will be longer.


----------



## bigbenny13

Have channel logos gone away on the quick tuner box, or has my box just not finished downloading everything? Also does the internet connection speed up the data downloads? I have one box connected to the internet and it seems to have most of the data finished and one is not connected and is still way behind the other( I got the update Wednesday morning, and I like it a lot so far). One other stupid question, how are the "you might like" shows and "what's on" suggestions generated? Are they based on viewing habits like Tivo or is it just advertising?


----------



## EricRobins

While I like the speed improvements and GUI in general, my 4 year old has a complaint.

He used to be able to go through the list by looking at the image associated with the shows. However, in the new GUI, the images are mostly gone. Some are there, but very few.

Can I just tell him to be patient, that the images will just take a while to download or is he just going to have to learn to read?


----------



## Athlon646464

bigbenny13 said:


> Have channel logos gone away on the quick tuner box, or has my box just not finished downloading everything? Also does the internet connection speed up the data downloads? I have one box connected to the internet and it seems to have most of the data finished and one is not connected and is still way behind the other( I got the update Wednesday morning, and I like it a lot so far). One other stupid question, how are the "you might like" shows and "what's on" suggestions generated? Are they based on viewing habits like Tivo or is it just advertising?


Those logos will appear eventually. The 'net connection can help to hurry some of the stuff downloading. 'You might like' is based on your viewing habits.


----------



## Athlon646464

EricRobins said:


> While I like the speed improvements and GUI in general, my 4 year old has a complaint.
> 
> He used to be able to go through the list by looking at the image associated with the shows. However, in the new GUI, the images are mostly gone. Some are there, but very few.
> 
> Can I just tell him to be patient, that the images will just take a while to download or is he just going to have to learn to read?


Those posters will all download eventually. 

Oh, and yes, he is going to have to learn to read......


----------



## cadet502

ATARI said:


> Come on, tell us how you really feel. Don't hold back.


Never do.



adkinsjm said:


> You have your opinion. Consumers like graphics. Why do you think computers have graphical user interfaces? Or should our DirecTV boxes use a command-line interface?
> 
> The new HD GUI isn't perfect. I wish the timeline when using the DVR functions was transparent. I also wish the predominant colors were blue. But my HR24 is faster.


I'd say it's far from perfect. I would have expected the move from an SD GUI to an HD GUI to have been a little bit more than improving the resolution and changing the colors. Oh wait, they moved PIG from right to left and % full from left to right. Extra hours in the grid guide? Nah.

The color choices are poor, too much contrast in the white on black.

Can't tell if the highlighted show has been viewed.

Bottom line is I don't watch the guide, I watch shows, I just wish the GUI didn't hurt my eyes trying to pick out what i do want to watch. Maybe expectations were too high, after the home run they hit with MRV, this is clear bunt foul.

.


----------



## Xer0dIn

jefirdjr said:


> Don't know. I am in Center Point, my son is in Inverness, and we both got it. I understand that it is done by zip code. I would think that all of the Birmingham metro area would be included.


I got it, both my boxes downloaded it early this morning. Don't know why it took an extra day for my boxes to decide to download the new software.


----------



## jones_hdtv

cadet502 said:


> Never do.
> 
> I'd say it's far from perfect. I would have expected the move from an SD GUI to an HD GUI to have been a little bit more than improving the resolution and changing the colors. Oh wait, they moved PIG from right to left and % full from left to right. Extra hours in the grid guide? Nah.
> 
> The color choices are poor, too much contrast in the white on black.
> 
> Can't tell if the highlighted show has been viewed.
> 
> Bottom line is I don't watch the guide, I watch shows, I just wish the GUI didn't hurt my eyes trying to pick out what i do want to watch. Maybe expectations were too high, after the home run they hit with MRV, this is clear bunt foul.
> 
> .


Get them cadet502....


----------



## Laxguy

cadet502 said:


> The color choices are poor, too much contrast in the white on black.
> 
> Bottom line is I don't watch the guide, I watch shows, I just wish the GUI didn't hurt my eyes trying to pick out what i do want to watch. Maybe expectations were too high, after the home run they hit with MRV, this is clear bunt foul.


Too dark? Too light? You mentioned too much contrast above. 
IAE, settings on the monitor could be adjusted to good effect. 
YMMV.



> Can't tell if the highlighted show has been viewed.


This has been mentioned 492 times, and I haven't seen anyone disagree!


----------



## jefirdjr

In general, after using the new GUI for a little while, I "think" I like it.:eek2:
However, it needs a few "tweaks"..........................

1. Bring back the 2 second banner.
After changing channels, I don't want to watch a banner!

2. Fix the progress bar.
It is black, with NO translucency, and take up almost 25% of the screen.
The current size/color is harder to read than the old version.
The timeout value is too short. If trying to see the progress of skipping to
a certain spot, it times out too quick.

The new GUI is much faster in the guide, but some things (like noted above), have been working just fine for a long, long time, and did not need fixing, or adjusting. I guess the programmers just don't understand.........
If it ain't broke, it don't need fixing!!


----------



## andunn27

Still don't have it for either of my boxes


----------



## rta53

"andunn27" said:


> Still don't have it for either of my boxes


You will get it based on a scheduled roll out. Where do you live?


----------



## ebr

mrphil said:


> Received this update 6 Dec on an HR24-500. Once Playlist is selected, it's taking at least 10 seconds for the playlist screen to appear, significantly slower than before.:scratchin No change observed after restarting receiver as well as clearing VRAM. Anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Update 1802 CST 11 Dec 2011
> Sorting of playlist also now taking 1 full minute....prior to update was under 10 seconds.


I have an external 1TB drive and saw the exact same thing _extremely _ disappointed as now my box is even slower (HR24 as well) and the playlist is much harder to navigate and shows very little in the list.

I wish I could go back to the old interface.


----------



## mrphil

mrphil said:


> Update 1909 CST 12 Dec 2011
> Doing some further troubleshooting this evening, I did another reset, simultaneously disabling my 2TB eSATA external drive. Once reset was complete, accessing the internal drive, all issues were resolved. I then did another reset with external drive reactivated. Issues returned. It would appear there is an issue with this newest update and the eSATA port or a memory issue? Perhaps others with external drives experiencing this issue could perform this procedure and comment.


------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by munangst 12-15-11 09:04PM in Locked Thread:
"Got the new HDGUI, where's my faster interface? "

I have a HR20-100 with a 1 TB eSATA drive, about 45% free. I got the HDGUI today, and everybody is talking about how much faster the UI is, but I'm not seeing it. In fact it might even be slower. I timed the following operations with a stopwatch and tried each one 3 times:

LIST: 7-10 seconds from when I press the button until the list is displayed. Nothing happens for the first 5-7 seconds, then the guide screen appears (blank), and it takes another 2-3 seconds for the list to populate.

MENU: 3 seconds for the initial screen to appear.

GUIDE: 2.5 seconds.

STOP watching a previously recorded program: 3 seconds

The playlist also frequently gets stuck paging up & down and hangs for 10+ seconds at a time.

Am I just expecting too much from this upgrade? Is the HR20 too old to effectively handle a large HDD? I went through the playlist and we have about 260 programs recorded, with some groups fairly large (50+ episodes of things like Sesame Street or Special Agent Oso). I can't imagine that has anything to do with the speeds of things like MENU or GUIDE, though.
------------------------------------------------------------

Update by mrphil 1028 CST 17 Dec 2011:

Allowed a few days for all data to situate itself with 0x57b release. No change in issue.

Downgraded from 0x57b back to 0x4db on my HR24-500, connected to a WD20EVDS (10% free) enclosed in an Antec MX-1. After a couple of hours, realized these results:
Recorded List: 5 seconds
Reorder List: 7 seconds

DVR then autoupgraded overnight back to 0x57b. Waited over 2 days and again performed same functions with these results:
Recorded List: 13 seconds
Reorder List: 1 minute 37 seconds

Since external eSATA's aren't supported, looks like I'm stuck dealing with this unless someone has any other recommendations for me to try. I know most are happy with the new update, but wonder how many have external drives working w/o issue....


----------



## ebr

What's the form factor of the drive in the box? Can I just open it up and replace the drive with my external one and be in business?

I purchased my receiver.


----------



## daisydog6

jefirdjr said:


> In general, after using the new GUI for a little while, I "think" I like it.:eek2:
> However, it needs a few "tweaks"..........................
> 
> 1. Bring back the 2 second banner.
> After changing channels, I don't want to watch a banner!
> 
> 2. Fix the progress bar.
> It is black, with NO translucency, and take up almost 25% of the screen.
> The current size/color is harder to read than the old version.
> The timeout value is too short. If trying to see the progress of skipping to
> a certain spot, it times out too quick.
> 
> The new GUI is much faster in the guide, but some things (like noted above), have been working just fine for a long, long time, and did not need fixing, or adjusting. I guess the programmers just don't understand.........
> If it ain't broke, it don't need fixing!!


Exactly right!!!


----------



## jonesron

I have three HR22-100 HD-DVRs connected for whole-home using DECCA. I'm now running the latest national release HD-GUI firmware (0x57b) after running the earlier HD-GUI NR firmware for a couple of weeks. I'm having issues with whole-home DVR with occassional (at least one or more times per day) audio and video momentary freezes or drop-outs and less frequent cases of simply my client HD-DVR not being able to playback the requested program from the server HD-DVR. The freezes/drop-outs have occured between various pairing of the client and server HD-DVRs so it doesn't always involve one specific HD-DVR nor one specific DECCA box. Anyone else having similar issues with the HD-DVRs running the HD-GUI firmware or with the HR22 in particular? At this point I'm not certain if its a firmware issue, a DECCA issue, or an issue with the HR22s.


----------



## D_Thomas

jefirdjr said:


> 2. Fix the progress bar.
> It is black, with NO translucency, and take up almost 25% of the screen.


Agree!! Wonder why they couldn't just show the progress bar over the regular video without the huge black background across the entire lower part of the screen???

I know the developers and systems people spent a lot of time and a lot of money making this change. And it does "look" nice. But I'd rather have had that much time and money spent on new/improved functionality over mostly just new attractive looks. I like nice looks, but sometimes money spent on "pretty" could be better spent on technology improvements.

I hope this release rolls out the HD guide foundation, then fix some of the quirks (like the huge black background on the progress bar), then look at the polls and suggestions on here for future technology functionality improvements.

Update: I do like the new functionality of the Rotten Tomatoes and Flixster ratings on the movies, that is useful and extends the star ratings on movies.


----------



## dpeters11

Keep in mind, this is more than just a new skin. There has been quite a change behind the scenes as well, some of which may be foundation work needed for future enhancement.


----------



## ebr

Ok, I cracked my HR24 and swapped the internal drive for my external one. It still takes way too long to produce the list of recorded programs (with absolutely no feedback by the unit so I can already hear my Mom the next time she visits - "HEY why isn't doing anything, I keep pressing the button..."). But, at least it is usable now.

Also, I'm really surprised this design made it through the testing phase with all the great folks out here giving feedback. Using fully 60% of the screen area for complete fluff and only about 40% for the actual information I'm looking for just seems like a terrible design to me.

I get a whole *6* lines of information in my list of recorded programs. That is ridiculous with the amount of screen real estate that is available. The whole thing is harder to see as well.


----------



## mx6bfast

ebr said:


> Also, I'm really surprised this design made it through the testing phase with all the great folks out here giving feedback. Using fully 60% of the screen area for complete fluff and only about 40% for the actual information I'm looking for just seems like a terrible design to me.


It seems crazy to me that a majority of CE'ers like the black bars. Either that or D* decided to ignore their input. While there are things I like about the new GUI, I am considering trying to roll back so the black bars aren't there anymore.


----------



## dpeters11

It's pointless to try to roll back. Even if it works, you'll just get it again and eventually just have to use it. This is not necessarily the end of the UI changes, we may get various tweaks.


----------



## hitokage

Laxguy said:


> cadet502 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't tell if the highlighted show has been viewed.
> 
> 
> 
> This has been mentioned 492 times, and I haven't seen anyone disagree!
Click to expand...

I've been meaning to mention something that I noticed relating to this several days ago (I have boxes on both national releases - HD and SD) - this isn't a regression, as the SD/blue UI highlights the show yellow and the text is black whether it was viewed or not. Don't get me wrong, I do thing the text color should be adjusted to show viewed/not viewed status when highlighted. On the new UI this is actually easier to fix since the highlight color is blue, white and grey text will be readable.


----------



## ebr

dpeters11 said:


> It's pointless to try to roll back. Even if it works, you'll just get it again and eventually just have to use it. This is not necessarily the end of the UI changes, we may get various tweaks.


That's true and very unfortunate. IMO this update is a blow to usability.

I may be moving back to the Tivo now that it will be an option again.


----------



## mrphil

ebr said:


> Ok, I cracked my HR24 and swapped the internal drive for my external one. It still takes way too long to produce the list of recorded programs (with absolutely no feedback by the unit so I can already hear my Mom the next time she visits - "HEY why isn't doing anything, I keep pressing the button..."). But, at least it is usable now.
> 
> Also, I'm really surprised this design made it through the testing phase with all the great folks out here giving feedback. Using fully 60% of the screen area for complete fluff and only about 40% for the actual information I'm looking for just seems like a terrible design to me.
> 
> I get a whole *6* lines of information in my list of recorded programs. That is ridiculous with the amount of screen real estate that is available. The whole thing is harder to see as well.


Did you realize a noticeable change in the time for the List to display as well as resort your recordings after swapping out your drives?

I'm not surprised they put this out as they did. I fail to understand why the can't fix issues that have been issues for many months, perhaps longer, such as:

1. Receivers have to be restarted frequently to get the Apps to work.
2. Doing an Info over the channel number brings up a list of upcoming programs on that channel, often times with several hours or even entire days missing.
3. Recording (or appearing to do so) programs on channels to which you don't subscribe, only to find it didn't record after all.....
4. Channels showing up in your "Subscribed" list to which you don't!

Thanks for taking the time to do some troubleshooting!:hurah: Unfortunately, I won't be able to change mine out since I don't own it.


----------



## jlangner

I recieved the new gui on Wednesday night on all of my receivers. On Friday installed a HR34. 2 days later it still does not have the new gui. I thought the update would be in out more than just the one night here. Do I have to wait until they spot put up again?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

jlangner said:


> I recieved the new gui on Wednesday night on all of my receivers. On Friday installed a HR34. 2 days later it still does not have the new gui. I thought the update would be in out more than just the one night here. Do I have to wait until they spot put up again?


The National Release for the HR34 is the old SDUI, there has not been an announcement when the 34 will be updated to the new UI.


----------



## jlangner

Scott Kocourek said:


> The National Release for the HR34 is the old SDUI, there has not been an announcement when the 34 will be updated to the new UI.


Ok, thank you


----------



## ebr

mrphil said:


> Did you realize a noticeable change in the time for the List to display as well as resort your recordings after swapping out your drives?


My list of programs comes up in about 6 seconds now - 5 of that with no feedback. It was taking at least twice that long with the drive external. I never sort my list any other way than by date so I don't know about that. It takes 23 seconds to change the sort right now.


----------



## gregftlaud

n/m


----------



## mrphil

ebr said:


> My list of programs comes up in about 6 seconds now - 5 of that with no feedback. It was taking at least twice that long with the drive external. I never sort my list any other way than by date so I don't know about that. It takes 23 seconds to change the sort right now.


Good info to know regarding the difference btw internal/external access.

I have a 2TB drive that's abt 90% full, so it would be expected to take somewhat longer for a sort than your setup, 13x longer with this latest release is a little puzzling though!


----------



## gregftlaud

Ok this is odd but i dont know if it's a coincedence. 

Ok my receiver had been doing ok. Last time apps, etc stopped working was last sunday when i was watching nfl sunday ticket b/c i noticed the red buttons scoreguide didnt work then i tested apps and they didnt either. Said loading but nothing came up. So I reset my DVR (hr20-700) and everything had been working fine til today.

Now here again watching nfl sunday ticket......apps say they are loading but nothing comes up.......no red button scoreguide, active channel isnt loading, etc, etc. 

Is it possible the programming on any nfl sunday ticket to bring up the red button scoreguide or something else involved with nfl sunday ticket channels screwing up apps, active channel, weather channel local weather etc? 

Just seems odd that the last 2 times my apps, etc stopped working was while i was watching nfl sunday ticket.

Another odd thing i noticed when the receiver was finished rebooting and got back onto one of the nfl sunday ticket channels i couldnt click the buttons around the blue ring lights to turn it off. I had to turn it to a non nfl sunday ticket channel to get that feature to work. I thought it was a quirk so i turned back to nfl sunday ticket .....tried to turn the blue ring back on and the buttons wouldnt do it on a nfl sunday ticket channel. Tuned back to cnn was able to turn lights back on then off again.


----------



## jimmie57

I have a question. My guide was coming from the 119 Satellite on my Slimline 5 dish. Which Satellite is the new HD Guide coming from ?
I am really anticipating the speed up of the system.

Thanks in advance


----------



## dpeters11

Software downloads come from 101.


----------



## jimmie57

After the download is the Guide coming from Satellite 103 ?


----------



## dpeters11

I think that's still 101, not everyone sees 119.

The data itself didn't change other than movie ratings and such, just the display of it.


----------



## braven

I am tired of waiting for this update. ugh


----------



## P Smith

jimmie57 said:


> I have a question. My guide was coming from the 119 Satellite on my Slimline 5 dish. Which Satellite is the *new HD Guide coming from ?*
> I am really anticipating the speed up of the system.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Perhaps your setup in not standard, but all EPG (the guide) data still coming from 101W.
119W could be a helper/backup in case of the design issue with 5 sats switching scheme, but main source is 101W.

Also, there is no such "HD Guide"; the EPG data still the same - bits/bytes/strings/numbers.
HD GUI is a feature of FW [SW] DVR or STB, not a EPG.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

Do like the speed of the new GUI. I do wonder though, why does it seem like the thumbnail view of the current channel (PIG as was mentioned earlier?) has a 4:3 aspect ratio? Widescreen programming (almost everything we watch nowadays) appears squeezed when viewed in the PIG while viewing anything in the full screen GUI. The old PIG had the correct 16:9 aspect, and even maintained the vertical bars on the sides when a 4:3 show was on. Is there any way to change this?

I do think the progress bar appears a little odd, and the FF speed number seems WAY too small compared to the old version.

Also, there still seems to be some annoying lag when FF or RW'ing a show. Also at times I'll be FF'ing and the video seems to get stuck, so I can't see where I'm at unless I stop FF'ing and then start FF'ing again. Sometimes it will get stuck again, or sometimes it will continue flashing parts of the show as it should. Anyone seen this before?

Receiver is an HR22-100 that's about 2 years old or a little more, purchased from Best Buy.


----------



## bronc

I gotta say i'm a bit dissapointed in the update. We have a h21 and an hr24 set up in WHDVR. 

Overall i'd say the guide speed is slightly slower on the hr24 and much much slower on the h21. You can scroll super fast through channels, but when in the DVR list using channel up and down sometimes it takes up to 3 seconds to go from one program or folder to the next. It's almost unusable. Also i've noticed on the hr24 that sometimes while in the dvr list the order of the programs or folders will change right before you click. So i'll try to click on one and it will reorder and i'll click on something else. 

Anyone else having these problems or should I be contacting directv?


----------



## HerntDawg

Am I missing something or is this guide the same as the old except HD? I read it was supposed to be faster but on my 2 boxes I have not noticed any speed increase.


----------



## Drucifer

HerntDawg said:


> Am I missing something or *is this guide the same as the old except HD?* I read it was supposed to be faster but on my 2 boxes I have not noticed any speed increase.


Yep. Mostly the same. DirecTV made a big deal about MY DIRECTV. It's nice, but not earth shattering.

The response from the remote is about the same. But the GUI itself is lightening fast once it is completely loaded. This can take several days.


----------



## texasbrit

P Smith said:


> Perhaps your setup in not standard, but all EPG (the guide) data still coming from 101W.
> 119W could be a helper/backup in case of the design issue with 5 sats switching scheme, but main source is 101W.
> 
> Also, there is no such "HD Guide"; the EPG data still the same - bits/bytes/strings/numbers.
> HD GUI is a feature of FW [SW] DVR or STB, not a EPG.


If you have SWM (either an SWM LNB or an SWM multiswitch) or a slimline 3 non-SWM dish then the guide comes from 101. If you have a slimline 5 non-SWM system, the guide comes from 101 when you are tuned to a channel from 99/101, and from 119 when you are tuned to a 103/119 channel.


----------



## dminches

I think I changed my configuration to slimline 3 so it wouldn't look to 119 for the guide.


----------



## Jon J

Drucifer said:


> Yep. Mostly the same. DirecTV made a big deal about MY DIRECTV. It's nice, but not earth shattering.


I was hoping it would be something like a TiVo feature that would study your viewing/recording habits and then record programs it thought you might enjoy.


----------



## DogLover

Jon J said:


> I was hoping it would be something like a TiVo feature that would study your viewing/recording habits and then record programs it thought you might enjoy.


It doesn't automatically record, but it does look at your viewing habits on that DVR and make suggestions.


----------



## DogLover

dminches said:


> I think I changed my configuration to slimline 3 so it wouldn't look to 119 for the guide.


If you actually have a slimline 5, this will not solve any problem. It is the LNB itself that is sending the guide data from 119. If you have line-of-sight issues with 119, you may eliminate the error messages with this setup, but you will still be missing guide data.

As mentioned before, use of SWM (either in LNB or multi-switch form) solves this issue. Also, actually switching the LNB to a slimline 3 will work. Jjust changing the configuration on the box will only mask the issue, not solve it.


----------



## Jon J

DogLover said:


> It doesn't automatically record, but it does look at your viewing habits on that DVR and make suggestions.


But, doesn't it only include shows playing at the time you check and not in the future?


----------



## DogLover

Jon J said:


> But, doesn't it only include shows playing at the time you check and not in the future?


Yes, though it may include some at are starting soon, like in the next hour or two. I'm not sure about that, though. so it is definitely heard toward watching live TV, rather than stuff to record.


----------



## texasbrit

DogLover said:


> If you actually have a slimline 5, this will not solve any problem. It is the LNB itself that is sending the guide data from 119. If you have line-of-sight issues with 119, you may eliminate the error messages with this setup, but you will still be missing guide data.
> 
> As mentioned before, use of SWM (either in LNB or multi-switch form) solves this issue. Also, actually switching the LNB to a slimline 3 will work. Jjust changing the configuration on the box will only mask the issue, not solve it.


Yes, as you say that won't work. The non-SWM slimline 3 and slimline 5 LNBs are electrically different. If you select slimline 3 when you have a slimline 5, any 119 channels will disappear from the guide but the receiver will still be looking for the 119 guide data when you are watching a channel on 103. The only ways to fix line-of-sight issues with 119 are to change the LNB itself to a slimline 3, or to go to SWM (either an SWM LNB or an SWM8 multiswitch).


----------



## dminches

I believe I actually have a non-SWM slimline 3 LNB. How can I verify this? Do I have to visually inspect it or can it see this from the information screen on the DVR? I am not having any guide data issues so I assume that if I have my configuration set at Slim 3 then that's likely what I have installed.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

dminches said:


> I believe I actually have a non-SWM slimline 3 LNB. How can I verify this? Do I have to visually inspect it or can it see this from the information screen on the DVR? I am not having any guide data issues so I assume that if I have my configuration set at Slim 3 then that's likely what I have installed.


While watching live TV press the dash button. If you have SWiM it will say "SWiM Connected".

Mike


----------



## dminches

Mike Bertelson said:


> While watching live TV press the dash button. If you have SWiM it will say "SWiM Connected".
> 
> Mike


Will that tell me if I have a Slim 3 or 5? I know I do not have a SWM LNB. I do know that I have a SWM 16 switch since I installed it.


----------



## rta53

dminches said:


> Will that tell me if I have a Slim 3 or 5? I know I do not have a SWM LNB. I do know that I have a SWM 16 switch since I installed it.


Have you tried running the system test? After I had to replace my HR23 and when I went through the setup I erronously set my dish to a Slimline 5. When I ran the system test I got an error message saying it was configured for the incorrect dish type. I really didn't know what dish I had so I posted a picture of my dish and it was confirmed that I had a Slimline 3. I changed it in my setup and the error went away.


----------



## texasbrit

dminches - as I said in my post, if you have an SWM switch then the guide data will be coming from 101 whichever dish you have, so it does not matter if you have poor line of sight to 119.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Finally got the HD GUI in Los Angeles / Orange County on my HR20 this morning. Only played with it for about 2 minutes, but my first impression? Much preferred the SD GUI . Just seemed cleaner to me and a better color scheme.

One thing that I found really annoying is that when I do a page down in the guide, it kind of does a one row at a time scroll 5 times instead of just scrolling the 5 rows one time. I do have scrolling effects turned off, but it doesn't seem to pay attention to that in the guide. I find that effect REALLY annoying. Any way to turn it off?


----------



## bnwrx

SledgeHammer said:


> Finally got the HD GUI in Los Angeles / Orange County on my HR20 this morning. Only played with it for about 2 minutes, but my first impression? Much preferred the SD GUI . Just seemed cleaner to me and a better color scheme.
> 
> One thing that I found really annoying is that when I do a page down in the guide, it kind of does a one row at a time scroll 5 times instead of just scrolling the 5 rows one time. I do have scrolling effects turned off, but it doesn't seem to pay attention to that in the guide. I find that effect REALLY annoying. Any way to turn it off?


Wait till guide fully populates (12-24hrs). See if that does it. If not try a menu reboot. It should work.......I love the new GUI...


----------



## SledgeHammer

bnwrx said:


> Wait till guide fully populates (12-24hrs). See if that does it. If not try a menu reboot. It should work.......I love the new GUI...


Ok, thanks, will give it a try.


----------



## dminches

texasbrit said:


> dminches - as I said in my post, if you have an SWM switch then the guide data will be coming from 101 whichever dish you have, so it does not matter if you have poor line of sight to 119.


Gotcha - thanks.


----------



## nuspieds

I have an HR24-500 and an HR20-700. The other day I received an email from DirecTV telling me that the HD GUI was coming.

This morning, I received an email telling me that it was here. Sure enough, as I turned on my HR24, the new GUI was there. But only on the HR24; obvioulsy the HR20 has a different rollout schedule.

My big issue, though, is the status bar at the bottom (when you hit play, FF, etc.). At least with the old GUI, the status bar had some level of transparency, and it was a graphic that was overlaid on a portion of the bottom area of the screen.

With this new GUI, it's this big black background that, to me, takes up a significant portion of the screen without any transparency whatsoever! Plain and simple, that's awful! 

I thought there might be some setting somewhere to adjust it, but I had no such luck finding anything of the sort.


----------



## Laxguy

No, it's not adjustable, and has been the target of a lot of "don't like its". 

Some folk may be unaware that hitting Exit immediately after FF or Pause or RW will make it go away.....


----------



## nuspieds

Not surprising, as I don't like it, either.

For the life of me, I can't understand how someone thought that completely obscuring a sigificant portion of the bottom screen would be acceptable. Hello?! 

Anyway, here's hoping they release the next software with that fix soon!


----------



## looter

Got HD GUI in Long Beach, CA today. 

I noticed a glitch in the playlist. As you scroll up the title of a show moves up about 1 pixel right when you highlight/select it. This doesn't happen when scrolling down. I can page down then page up then scroll up to reproduce this reliably. 

Also, I really don't get why folders are italicized. There's already a folder icon, why do you need italics here? And when you have a show highlighted/selected in the playlist you can't tell whether or not it has already be started or watched. you have to scroll above or below it to see if it is dimmed. Seems like this would be a much place to use italics. 

GUI seems probably as responsive as I've seen the HR22-100 be.


----------



## Daegalus

NVM figured it out.


----------



## Athlon646464

Daegalus said:


> NVM figured it out.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## pcmune

I have 3 HD receivers, 2 are DVRs all different model numbers. I received the update on 2 of the 3 stbs last night (12/21). The HR22-100 was the only receiver to NOT receive the download. 

Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## looter

"nuspieds" said:


> Not surprising, as I don't like it, either.
> 
> For the life of me, I can't understand how someone thought that completely obscuring a sigificant portion of the bottom screen would be acceptable. Hello?!
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping they release the next software with that fix soon!


At least they make up for it by completely obscuring the top of the screen with the opaque banner and info screen. When you have banner, info and progress bar most of the screen is covered. How about some translucency?


----------



## looter

"Drucifer" said:


> Yep. Mostly the same. DirecTV made a big deal about MY DIRECTV. It's nice, but not earth shattering.
> 
> The response from the remote is about the same. But the GUI itself is lightening fast once it is completely loaded. This can take several days.


MY DIRECTV seems pretty useless to me. It is very prominent for something that just shows like 2 lists with 4 items in each list.

And an On Demand makeover is sorely needed. It is so time consuming to browse with no way to record a season/series that I rarely even bother with it. Even when I do I don't get many of the channels that are in the On Demand guide. Organization of On Demand is horrible as are the truncated show titles. Is there a character limit or something?


----------



## Drucifer

nuspieds said:


> Not surprising, as I don't like it, either.
> 
> For the life of me, I can't understand how someone thought that completely obscuring a sigificant portion of the bottom screen would be acceptable. Hello?!
> 
> Anyway, here's hoping they release the next software with that fix soon!


Yeah, the roll out is long, an updates along the way is a possibility. Especially if DirecTV receives a lot of complaints.

I wonder if the CSRs are updating any kind of HR34 Satisfaction Survey?


----------



## RACJ2

nuspieds said:


> ... My big issue, though, is the status bar at the bottom (when you hit play, FF, etc.). At least with the old GUI, the status bar had some level of transparency, and it was a graphic that was overlaid on a portion of the bottom area of the screen.
> 
> With this new GUI, it's this big black background that, to me, takes up a significant portion of the screen without any transparency whatsoever! Plain and simple, that's awful!
> 
> I thought there might be some setting somewhere to adjust it, but I had no such luck finding anything of the sort.


I agree with you, as many do. The only other suggestion is to set your DVR to do SKIP forward and back. Then at least the status bar doesn't appear when using those functions.

If you haven't set it up, your DVR does SLIP forward and back and the status bar does appear. To activate the SKIP function, you have to go into search and do a "Keyword" search for 30SKIP.
(SLIP - you see the video as it moves forward 30 seconds, SKIP - jumps forward 30 seconds w/o seeing video).


----------



## DTVforalongtime

My HR22 was updated with the new GUI this morning. The receiver was updated with 0x4e2 back on 30 November 2011, so less than a month for the new GUI to appear.


----------



## braven

Anyone know when Harrisburg, PA is supposed to be getting this? (sorry if this has been talked about, I couldn't find it)


----------



## RACJ2

braven said:


> Anyone know when Harrisburg, PA is supposed to be getting this? (sorry if this has been talked about, I couldn't find it)


The schedule is in another thread [link] and Harrisburg is on 1-12-12.


----------



## nuspieds

looter said:


> At least they make up for it by completely obscuring the top of the screen with the opaque banner and info screen. When you have banner, info and progress bar most of the screen is covered. How about some translucency?


Yeah, I know...both are annoying but the reason the banner annoys me a bit less is because I spend more time fast forwarding and rewinding than I do calling up the banner.

I would think, though, that this type of feedback would have been reported during their beta testing, so I'm really surprised to see it roll out this way.


----------



## nuspieds

RACJ2 said:


> I agree with you, as many do. The only other suggestion is to set your DVR to do SKIP forward and back. Then at least the status bar doesn't appear when using those functions.
> 
> If you haven't set it up, your DVR does SLIP forward and back and the status bar does appear. To activate the SKIP function, you have to go into search and do a "Keyword" search for 30SKIP.
> (SLIP - you see the video as it moves forward 30 seconds, SKIP - jumps forward 30 seconds w/o seeing video).


Yeah, thanks, I have that setup already.

There are a couple of shows that I watch that have a topics "progress bar" and so I do in-show fast forwarding and rewinding. But, yes, outside the show during commercials, at least the SKIP helps.


----------



## P Smith

DTVforalongtime said:


> My HR22 was updated with the new GUI this morning. The receiver was updated with 0x4e2 back on 30 November 2011, so less than a month for the new GUI to appear.


Would be nice to now what current version each of you got, because the version already changes - we saw a couple of those with HD GUI.


----------



## nuspieds

I checked my HR20-700 this morning and it has been updated, so that was just one day after my HR24-500.


----------



## Drucifer

nuspieds said:


> Yeah, I know...both are annoying but the reason the banner annoys me a bit less is because I spend more time fast forwarding and rewinding than I do calling up the banner.
> 
> I would think, though, that *this type of feedback would have been reported during their beta testing, so I'm really surprised to see it roll out this way*.


The first HD version seem to focus more on maintaining functionality rather than doing graphic niceties.


----------



## braven

RACJ2 said:


> The schedule is in another thread [link] and Harrisburg is on 1-12-12.


Thank you kindly.


----------



## gully_foyle

Got this yesterday, and my first thought was to go find the graphics transparency option and turn it on. Sadly, there isn't one yet.

IT IS REALLY IMPORTANT to provide transparency, as well as to make the obstructing areas smaller. The art department may be proud of their new graphical displays, but most of us signed up for the stuff that these are blocking. PARTICULARLY the status bar background, which should be non-existent, as before.

It is passing odd that the new HD display takes up more area with less information.


----------



## mx6bfast

Drucifer said:


> The first HD version seem to focus more on maintaining functionality rather than doing graphic niceties.


It was nice of them to black out so much of the screen. Maybe next time they can be even nicer and put a big ass D* logo on the side which takes up even more of the screen.


----------



## adamson

Just a note here...

This last NR which caused a break in my internet connection has happened to others I see. It took a lot of resetting network connections on each dvr, rebooting modem, router etc to get up and running again. 

Just posted this to let the CE peoples know and Stuart.

And Drucifer, you have went above and beyond in helping others and deserve some major kudos. You are one of a kind!


----------



## Drucifer

gully_foyle said:


> Got this yesterday, and my first thought was to go find the graphics transparency option and turn it on. Sadly, there isn't one yet.
> 
> IT IS REALLY IMPORTANT to provide transparency, as well as to make the obstructing areas smaller. *The art department may be proud of their new graphical displays,* but most of us signed up for the stuff that these are blocking. PARTICULARLY the status bar background, which should be non-existent, as before.
> 
> It is passing odd that the new HD display takes up more area with less information.


I would think, this new GUI proves there is no Art Department.


----------



## Drucifer

mx6bfast said:


> It was nice of them to black out so much of the screen. Maybe next time they can be even nicer and put a big ass D* logo on the side which takes up even more of the screen.


I wouldn't suggest that, because you'll never know if that would be taken at face value rather than as sarcasm.


----------



## SledgeHammer

So I'm still seeing the same issue as yesterday... that I have scroll effects set to OFF, but the guide is still using scrolling effects. I have an HR20.


----------



## Athlon646464

SledgeHammer said:


> So I'm still seeing the same issue as yesterday... that I have scroll effects set to OFF, but the guide is still using scrolling effects. I have an HR20.


Turn scrolling On, scroll some stuff, then turn scrolling off and try again. Rinse and repeat one more time if that does not work.

If you still don't have any luck, try a soft re-boot (using the menu).


----------



## chuck1996

I suppose I have the same complaints as others regarding the new GUI, and the general dark appearance, but I'm sure I'll adjust to it. My own pet peeve, however, is the apparent size of the PIG insert. It definitely seems smaller to me. I'm surprised I haven't seen mention of it, or perhaps its just my interpretation, and maybe its not really smaller at all.


----------



## nuspieds

Drucifer said:


> The first HD version seem to focus more on maintaining functionality rather than doing graphic niceties.


I understand that there are priorities when it comes to new functionality, but this is a nicety that already existed on the previous versions, so I can't see how it could have been an afterthought.

As such, that to me is not maintaining functionality.

But I'm thinking that they must have some reason, technical or otherwise, as to why they rolled it out this way because it is just too blatant of a miss. So, I remain optimistic that the fix will be on its way sometime and all I can do in the meantime is grin and bear it. :grin:


----------



## twentysided

nuspieds said:


> I understand that there are priorities when it comes to new functionality, but this is a nicety that already existed on the previous versions, so I can't see how it could have been an afterthought.
> 
> As such, that to me is not maintaining functionality.
> 
> But I'm thinking that they must have some reason, technical or otherwise, as to why they rolled it out this way because it is just too blatant of a miss. So, I remain optimistic that the fix will be on its way sometime and all I can do in the meantime is grin and bear it. :grin:


I think you are probably right; they had other reasons. If (as has been mentioned previously) the update was coded fresh then they probably had different priorities for this project. Since it is "blazing fast" as reported by many users, I suspect they highly prioritized speed over the graphical niceties you are mentioning. Probably as a result of feedback from their customers - and they certainly have had plenty of time to document that with the previous interface given that I have had it since I started with them, (I think) over 5 years ago.

As someone who creates software for a living (defining the vision for our systems, guiding requirement gathering from the user side and then leading the teams through execution), I have seen a lot of projects hamstrung by insisting that users will not accept a new system with new features, higher efficiency and reliability without including "nice-to-have" features of the solution they have today. As a result, projects often get delayed or worse.

In some cases, the features they have today are built out over time as a result of the previous technical landscape - which will inevitably change with the rollout of the new system. You'd be surprised how many software projects have vestigial tails right from the first release as a result of this. I don't think transparency falls into that category; I'm just describing how difficult it can be to keep focus on a big software project. Given the hardware variation this software requires alone (much less the enormous feature list that impacts D* bottom line like accurate channel offering lists, on-demand, etc), it is easy to see this was a massive undertaking with varied business drivers.

While I admittedly don't have the update yet - I do understand your comment and my personal opinion is that I would rather have the speed and reliability than the transparency in the early release. While I have grown accustomed to the niceties of the existing interface, I can tell you that I stopped shopping for a new STB when I found out what was in this update, because my top frustration (by a country mile) is the response time of the current interface.

That said, as I stated I do agree with you about transparency and I would gladly join you in asking for transparency as an important nice-to-have for when they prioritize future updates.


----------



## syclonedave

NOW THIS IS JUST REDICULOS !!

Well I got the mandatory DL last night.

So I got to wake up to a big full screen mess.on my old tube bedroom TV Re: the res. setting & that sh*t.

So you press the button, so you can see what your trying to watch, & sure as Shinola it changes the res. to 480. So then EVERY **ING TIME I go to watch 1 of the other HD sets Iv'e got on the same receiver I supposed to re-set the res AGAIN!!! WHAT A **ING JOKE! 

DTV has really **-up this time. How **ing STUPID!


I never knew the old guide was or wasn't HD. This isn't any clearer.


Is DTV trying to save on band width with almost NO colors on this POS ? 
They should have gone back to the Hughes theme where movies were 1 color, sports were another, etc. SO much better.
Right, this HD black & white is much better than the old blue & yellow.

Look how tiny the green time bar is. This is better??? 

Now there are barely NO lines between the channles... SUCKS ! 
Look how tiny the grey channel #'s are next to the station letters, almost non-existant.
Since when is grey on black a improvment over the old "readable " version 
I guess the genius that designed this knows something more than most every traffic sign in the country?

When FF the 2 & 3 almost look the same now.
On the quick tune the blue hi-lite, isn't It's a joke, again.

It's not any faster on my HR-23, in fact it's slower. I had to press the same button a # of time to get it to respond.

Plus the caractors ARE SMALLER. So, how can that be an improvment? 
Now I can't even read the tube set unless I put on my glasses.....**ing LAME!! 

And, I don't need "You might like" "My DTV S**T, what is this **ing TIVO

Now it seems you have to go through an addition step when going to set-up. I install these things every week, that's all I need, more work to get the same results.

All I can say is & hope there's enough flack about this "improvment" that DTV can see they **ed up & give those that don't like this [email protected]*t to go back to the old "readable" version. 

Maybe DTV hired the boneheads that came up with the "NEW" coke from years ago, the new coke cans, or that idiot over at Netflix.

Or Honda, they're already RE-RE designing the new Accord. After less than one year.

I know this is going to have a lot of my elder & hard of seeing customers not happy with it & another reason to go else where.


Give these idiots a raise & promote them to another dept. !


----------



## mx6bfast

That post made me smile.


----------



## adkinsjm

"syclonedave" said:


> NOW THIS IS JUST REDICULOS !!
> 
> Well I got the mandatory DL last night.
> 
> So I got to wake up to a big full screen mess.on my old tube bedroom TV Re: the res. setting & that sh*t.
> 
> So you press the button, so you can see what your trying to watch, & sure as Shinola it changes the res. to 480. So then EVERY **ING TIME I go to watch 1 of the other HD sets Iv'e got on the same receiver I supposed to re-set the res AGAIN!!! WHAT A **ING JOKE!
> 
> DTV has really **-up this time. How **ing STUPID!
> 
> I never knew the old guide was or wasn't HD. This isn't any clearer.
> 
> Is DTV trying to save on band width with almost NO colors on this POS ?
> They should have gone back to the Hughes theme where movies were 1 color, sports were another, etc. SO much better.
> Right, this HD black & white is much better than the old blue & yellow.
> 
> Look how tiny the green time bar is. This is better???
> 
> Now there are barely NO lines between the channles... SUCKS !
> Look how tiny the grey channel #'s are next to the station letters, almost non-existant.
> Since when is grey on black a improvment over the old "readable " version
> I guess the genius that designed this knows something more than most every traffic sign in the country?
> 
> When FF the 2 & 3 almost look the same now.
> On the quick tune the blue hi-lite, isn't It's a joke, again.
> 
> It's not any faster on my HR-23, in fact it's slower. I had to press the same button a # of time to get it to respond.
> 
> Plus the caractors ARE SMALLER. So, how can that be an improvment?
> Now I can't even read the tube set unless I put on my glasses.....**ing LAME!!
> 
> And, I don't need "You might like" "My DTV S**T, what is this **ing TIVO
> 
> Now it seems you have to go through an addition step when going to set-up. I install these things every week, that's all I need, more work to get the same results.
> 
> All I can say is & hope there's enough flack about this "improvment" that DTV can see they **ed up & give those that don't like this [email protected]*t to go back to the old "readable" version.
> 
> Maybe DTV hired the boneheads that came up with the "NEW" coke from years ago, the new coke cans, or that idiot over at Netflix.
> 
> Or Honda, they're already RE-RE designing the new Accord. After less than one year.
> 
> I know this is going to have a lot of my elder & hard of seeing customers not happy with it & another reason to go else where.
> 
> Give these idiots a raise & promote them to another dept. !


Decaf helps with issues like this. Since you are calling people names, you are coming off as the bonehead. I assume you failed spelling in grade school.


----------



## Laxguy

dave-

If you rephrase a bit, cut out the extraneous remarks, perhaps we can give you some solace or guidance as to where this may be going.


----------



## Richierich

Dave, you need to chill out a bit and then state your case in a more precise manner so we can help you.

Long Posts are usually ignored as we are busy and we don't have time to read Long Posts with Emotional Ranting!!!


----------



## Drucifer

At mid-January, when almost everyone has the new color scheme GUI and old color scheme GUI is still fresh in their mind, a simple poll should be taken asking this question . . . .

*Which color scheme do you & your family prefer?*

New Blackish Scheme
Old Blueish Scheme


----------



## Athlon646464

Dave - 

Some of your issue seems to be with your TV's set up. If you cannot read some/all of the text, it's time to get your TV calibrated (assuming your eyesight is OK.)

If it is blurry now, just making it bigger again is just making it bigger and blurry. And you may have been used to that. Kind of like looking at a road sign with dirt on it and still being able to read it but not seeing the dirt until you put your glasses on. Even the letters look better then.

You say you need your glasses to be able to read the screen? Then perhaps you need glasses to watch TV. I don't say that in a negative way, it is a fact if it is true.

Perhaps calibrating your TV with your glasses on would help....... :glasses:


----------



## ssieber

Got the update this morning, but now my DVR won't recognize my external eSata drive. I have turned off and reset several times, but the internal drive keeps showing. Any thoughts?


----------



## hiker

One thing that bugs me is that the fonts are smaller. Especially hard to read now are the DIRECTV Subtitles which are smaller even though characters are clearer. Any way to increase font size? I know CC font size can be increased but CC is different than DIRECTV Subtitles.


----------



## adamson

Not sure I complained about the new UI itself, but when I try to pause to see a telephone number like on X Factor I cannot see it. Had this issue last week and the fast forward then play goes way back too far and then you have to fast forward again. This got worse with the second NR BTW...

Does anyone listen to me anymore??...I feel not...lol


----------



## Laxguy

hiker said:


> One thing that bugs me is that the fonts are smaller. Especially hard to read now are the DIRECTV Subtitles which are smaller even though characters are clearer. Any way to increase font size? I know CC font size can be increased but CC is different than DIRECTV Subtitles.


The DIRECTV® subtitles are just a pre made custom CCs. I read a post eons ago with the settings to copy the DirecTV one, so you could then increase the size or whatever.


----------



## looter

Pause, frame advance actually works now. Press and hold never worked with my URC MX-500. Now when paused I can advance or backtrack frame by frame instead of going to to FF or RWD.

GUI is a little faster but my HR22-100 still isn't particularly responsive to remote commands.


----------



## syclonedave

Is a small clear image as easy to read as the same clear image LARGER ? 

IE......eye test.

HA HA..... for a while, got the old READABLE UI back.

Now.....other than pulling out cords, anyone know how to prevent downloads?


----------



## Laxguy

syclonedave said:


> Is a small clear image as easy to read as the same clear image LARGER ?
> 
> IE......eye test.
> 
> HA HA..... for a while, got the old READABLE UI back.
> 
> Now.....other than pulling out cords, anyone know how to prevent downloads?


No, and no.

But a small clear image is easier to read than a large soft one.

You will benefit from shortening the distance between viewer and monitor, I reckon. As well as the eye test.


----------



## syclonedave

Since you are calling people names, you are coming off as the bonehead. I assume you failed spelling in grade school.[/QUOTE]

No.....I think it was in 6th year high school.:lol:

So, do you think the brains that came up with the rejected prouduct changes I re: to weren't / aren't bones heads? As decided by millions of paying consumers?
I wonder if those "people" still work there.

And, someone, please correct me Re: any of the faults I listed with this "improvement"

& Really, did anyone ever say "Gee I wish the UI /guide was in HD, it's soooo fuzzy"?

It's always looked very faultless on my displays, even on the SI 98" screen, image produced by a JVC 550 PJ I watch.


----------



## syclonedave

Laxguy said:


> No, and no.
> 
> But a small clear image is easier to read than a large soft one.
> 
> You will benefit from shortening the distance between viewer and monitor, I reckon. As well as the eye test.


I totaly agree Sir.

& I find many parts of the new UI soft.....being smaller

QUOTE:
Dave, you need to chill out a bit and then state your case in a more precise manner so we can help you.

Long Posts are usually ignored as we are busy and we don't have time to read Long Posts with Emotional Ranting!!!

Sorry, you're right, I just don't deal well with stupidity, especially when it's intentional.


----------



## hiker

Laxguy said:


> The DIRECTV® subtitles are just a pre made custom CCs. I read a post eons ago with the settings to copy the DirecTV one, so you could then increase the size or whatever.


So are you saying there are settings somewhere in the UI that allow changes to the DIRECTV Subtitles? If so, I can't find any.


----------



## Laxguy

hiker said:


> So are you saying there are settings somewhere in the UI that allow changes to the DIRECTV Subtitles? If so, I can't find any.


Here ya go:

Menu->Settings and Help->Settings->Display ->Captioning

Your avatar reminds me of the late JG. Is it?


----------



## squawk

Haven't posted here in over a year, but latest GUI design has compelled me to post here to provide feedback, in addition to calling DirecTV. Below are issues that need modification:

Progress Bar. Appreciate reduction in size of progress bar, but don't understand the almost opaque black background that consumes bottom 25% portion of screen. Why? At least give customer ability to reduce opacity (increase transparency) if intent is to create "block" across screen for the progress bar. Rationale is that when toolbar is activated (i.e. FF, Rewind, 30-sec skip), cannot view info provided by broadcast along lower portion of screen. Sometimes this info is scoring or play-by-play information when viewing sports programming, which is critical when progressing or rewinding through recording or buffer. Either reduce opacity or give customer ability to adjust so info may be viewed through black blocked section of screen.

To Do Recording. When I first got DVR, UI required only 2 button presses to reach screen that informs customer of scheduled recordings. Subsequent UI revision increased # of steps to reach this screen to 3. This revision increases the # of buttons to press to SEVEN!!!!!!!!!! This is ridiculous, and exemplary of poor engineering design. In order to get to "To Do," must press following:

1. Menu button on remote
2. Scroll down from "My DirecTV" to "Search & Browse"
3. Scroll down from "Search & Browse" to "Recordings"
4. Press right arrow to reach "Playlist"
5. Press right arrow to reach "Manage Recordings"
6. Press Select to reach "To Do Recordings"
7. Press Select to reach screen listing of scheduled recordings.

Is that good UI design? I don't think so. No more that TWO button presses should be required to reach this very important and often viewed screen. Please address this issue. Make accessible thru yellow button on remote, like in original UI.

Banner Time. Funny how FAQ info under "Help" states that user may select banner time of 2, 4 or 6 seconds, but actual banner time selection is 4, 6 or 8 seconds. I believe selection used to be 2, 4 or 6 seconds. So, why does this UI increase each selection by 2 seconds? I had time set to 2 seconds under the previous UI. I would like that option in the new UI. Please provide this. Banner for more than a couple seconds is highly annoying.

Bottom line, this new UI is very poorly designed. Not much thought went into the user's experience. Take a lesson from Apple in its product design. This HD UI is a miss for DirecTV, a loss for the customer, and a loss for DirecTV.

Please correct & make the above changes as soon as possible. We don't deserve this.


----------



## hiker

Laxguy said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Menu->Settings and Help->Settings->Display ->Captioning
> 
> Your avatar reminds me of the late JG. Is it?


That's only for CC which is different in appearance from the DIRECTV Subtitles. Go to INFO->CC and select one or the other and you'll see.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> At mid-January, when almost everyone has the new color scheme GUI and old color scheme GUI is still fresh in their mind, a simple poll should be taken asking this question . . . .
> 
> *Which color scheme do you & your family prefer?*
> 
> New Blackish Scheme
> Old Blueish Scheme


Why? They aren't going back...


----------



## mx6bfast

I left my feedback and got a response from D* about the black bar on the bottom when ff, etc. I wonder what the chances are of them fixing it since so many people have been complaining about it.


----------



## adkinsjm

"RunnerFL" said:


> Why? They aren't going back...


I think the post is facetious. People dislike change, so if customers get used to the new GUI, they will complain when it changes again.


----------



## Athlon646464

mx6bfast said:


> I left my feedback and got a response from D* about the black bar on the bottom when ff, etc. I wonder what the chances are of them fixing it since so many people have been complaining about it.


I think the chances are pretty good they will address it. So, what was the response you got?


----------



## bobcamp1

Drucifer said:


> I would think, this new GUI proves there is no Art Department.


I know the old GUI proved there was no art department. It had the "two software engineers drew it up with Post-It notes in one weekend" feel. Functional, but sorely lacking in usability.

Based on some comments here, not everyone is happy with the new GUI either. Did D* outsource this design, or attempt to do it in house?

This GUI upgrade is more about checking the "HD guide" box than it is improving the user experience.


----------



## bobcamp1

squawk said:


> To Do Recording. When I first got DVR, UI required only 2 button presses to reach screen that informs customer of scheduled recordings. Subsequent UI revision increased # of steps to reach this screen to 3. This revision increases the # of buttons to press to SEVEN!!!!!!!!!!


The To-Do list is simply wrong. I have no idea how D* can screw it up, but they have. We've stopped using it and just use the guide instead. During the 9 months I've had my HR-24, I've seen it record 14 programs that weren't on it and not record 8 programs that were scheduled. Interestingly enough, it actually only screwed up one recording. So the behind-the-scenes logic is OK, but the displaying of the list is wrong.

D* has chosen to fix the to-do list by burying it as deep as possible in the GUI and hoping no one finds it. Every time there's a GUI change, it gets deeper and deeper.

The good news is that the new DirecTivo is out. So if the GUI changes are that bothersome you can switch to a box that actually has an accurate to-do list that is easily accessible without having to go back to cable.


----------



## mx6bfast

Athlon646464 said:


> I think the chances are pretty good they will address it. So, what was the response you got?


Thanks for writing. It is good to hear from one of our long time customers. I am sorry for the frustration that the new HD user interface (HDUI) has caused you. I understand that you are having difficulty with the colors on the screen and you want to get the old screen back. I want to ensure that your concern is addressed as quickly as possible.

I want to personally assure you that the the upgrade in the HD user interface is an integral part of DIRECTV's ongoing efforts to modernize and improve our products and services. At DIRECTV, we make sure that customers get what their money's worth. Every DIRECTV channel is delivered in 100% all digital-quality format for you to enjoy the clearest picture and sound possible on your TV set, no matter which channel you're watching. We promise to deliver the ultimate experience in digital home entertainment everyday.

Moreover with the new HD user interface, guide navigation will be faster. It will be more intuitive and have an updated design that makes it easier to find what you want to watch. Also, future enhancements may require that new HDUI be in place. While the functionality of a majority of screens will remain the same, the new HDUI will have more visual features, higher resolution, improved performance and animations. It has lightning fast speeds, letting you scroll through hundreds of shows in seconds.

In addition, while we cannot go back to the old HD user interface I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV management.While DIRECTV Management can not follow up with each customer individually, rest assured every suggestion and inquiry from our most important customers is reviewed to determine what changes should be considered.

Thanks again for writing, Mr. Thompson. I appreciate that you've given me the opportunity to personally address your concerns.


----------



## ejhuzy

"Athlon646464" said:


> Those posters will all download eventually.


I've had the new GUI for over a month now on my H21 (not a dvr). I still dont have posters in the list and no channel logos in the quick tune menu. Do i need to do something to force it?


----------



## Drucifer

ejhuzy said:


> I've had the new GUI for over a month now on my H21 (not a dvr). I still don't have posters in the list and no channel logos in the quick tune menu. Do i need to do something to force it?


Have you tried a Dash Reset?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

ejhuzy said:


> I've had the new GUI for over a month now on my H21 (not a dvr). I still dont have posters in the list and no channel logos in the quick tune menu. Do i need to do something to force it?


I would be willing to bet that it was not pushed to you and that you pulled it on your own.


----------



## Athlon646464

Scott Kocourek said:


> I would be willing to bet that it was not pushed to you and that you pulled it on your own.


Just what I was thinking. That's why I try to repeat my warning on every page.

:eek2:


----------



## Athlon646464

ejhuzy said:


> I've had the new GUI for over a month now on my H21 (not a dvr). I still dont have posters in the list and no channel logos in the quick tune menu. Do i need to do something to force it?


Has your DMA been authorized? If not, when it is it may self correct. Or you will have to do another download after you are authorized and it is widely available all the time to everyone.


----------



## SledgeHammer

Athlon646464 said:


> Turn scrolling On, scroll some stuff, then turn scrolling off and try again. Rinse and repeat one more time if that does not work.
> 
> If you still don't have any luck, try a soft re-boot (using the menu).


Thanks. This resolved the issue... well, it resolved it 95% of the way ... there is still a screen painting glitch in regards to this, but I've found about 3 of those so far .


----------



## ejhuzy

"Scott Kocourek" said:


> I would be willing to bet that it was not pushed to you and that you pulled it on your own.


You are correct. I'm not complaining, just asking. My DMA is not authorized yet. I didnt pull down the new GUI on my dvrs because I didnt want to risk issues. So i forced the download on a TV I dont use much.

No worries, I can wait until my DMA is authorized.


----------



## Athlon646464

SledgeHammer said:


> Thanks. This resolved the issue... well, it resolved it 95% of the way ... there is still a screen painting glitch in regards to this, but I've found about 3 of those so far .


Love it when I can help!


----------



## Scott Kocourek

ejhuzy said:


> You are correct. I'm not complaining, just asking. My DMA is not authorized yet. I didnt pull down the new GUI on my dvrs because I didnt want to risk issues. So i forced the download on a TV I dont use much.
> 
> No worries, I can wait until my DMA is authorized.


I'll help you via PM.


----------



## deardeva

hr22-100, 57b software, takes 23 seconds to delete 1/2 hour show from list, 34 seconds to delete 1 hr show from list, anyone else having this issue??? any suggestions??


----------



## azarby

deardeva said:


> hr22-100, 57b software, takes 23 seconds to delete 1/2 hour show from list, 34 seconds to delete 1 hr show from list, anyone else having this issue??? any suggestions??


When did you get the new HD GUI? The first 24-48 hours will be slower as the DVR is busy downloading other material and organizing the data. See if this still happens after 48 hours have gone by. If you still have the problem at that time do a SW reset from the system menu.


----------



## rta53

"azarby" said:


> When did you get the new HD GUI? The first 24-48 hours will be slower as the DVR is busy downloading other material and organizing the data. See if this still happens after 48 hours have gone by. If you still have the problem at that time do a SW reset from the system menu.


I think DTV ought to pay a commission to some of the people here who patiently keep answering the same questions/comments over and over. Think about all the phone calls the CSRs are not having to answer.


----------



## SledgeHammer

I know its not the most optimal, just what I'm used to, but I like to set up my recordings by going through the history and todo list and use the View Upcoming Eps feature. Seems like on the new UI, its an extra 1 or 2 keypresses to get to the todo & history lists? Or am I missing some shortcut?

Thanks!


----------



## RunnerFL

ejhuzy said:


> I've had the new GUI for over a month now on my H21 (not a dvr). I still dont have posters in the list and no channel logos in the quick tune menu. Do i need to do something to force it?


Non-DVR's do not get posters.


----------



## RunnerFL

adkinsjm said:


> I think the post is facetious. People dislike change, so if customers get used to the new GUI, they will complain when it changes again.


Your post makes no sense and does not explain why you feel my post was facetious. My post wasn't facetious, it was true. DirecTV won't roll back to the SD UI.


----------



## ejhuzy

"RunnerFL" said:


> Non-DVR's do not get posters.


I could have sworn that the old non-dvr GUI had posters. Am I remembering wrong?


----------



## DTVforalongtime

P Smith said:


> Would be nice to now what current version each of you got, because the version already changes - we saw a couple of those with HD GUI.


Version is 0x57b.


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> Your post makes no sense and does not explain why you feel my post was facetious. My post wasn't facetious, it was true. *DirecTV won't roll back to the SD UI*.


I missed that post. Who ask for the GUI to go back to SD?


----------



## RunnerFL

ejhuzy said:


> I could have sworn that the old non-dvr GUI had posters. Am I remembering wrong?


You are remembering incorrectly. There is no storage device in a non-DVR so there is nowhere to store those graphics.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> I missed that post. Who ask for the GUI to go back to SD?


Uhh, you did.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2924818#post2924818


----------



## Drucifer

RunnerFL said:


> Uhh, you did.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2924818#post2924818


No it doesn't.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> No it doesn't.


Then why bother with your poll? That was my initial question. They won't go back so what's the point in having your poll that asks which people prefer?


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Okay, discuss the topic and not each other. 

:backtotop

Mike


----------



## dennisj00

rta53 said:


> I think DTV ought to pay a commission to some of the people here who patiently keep answering the same questions/comments over and over. Think about all the phone calls the CSRs are not having to answer.


You didn't get your check this month??


----------



## P Smith

RunnerFL said:


> There is no storage device in a non-DVR so there is nowhere to store those graphics.


Incorrect.

Newest [not H20 for sure], at least I saw it by own eyes inside of HR23, HD receivers has a storage big enough for hold the pictures - 8 Gb NAND flash memory chip. Practically 1 GB of storage.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Newest [not H20 for sure], at least I saw it by own eyes inside of HR23, HD receivers has a storage big enough for hold the pictures - 8 Gb NAND flash memory chip. Practically 1 GB of storage.


We've been over this before... Regardless of what you've found in an H2X, which you stated it was an HR2X btw, DirecTV has stated that the H2X's won't get posters because there is no storage space.


----------



## P Smith

That's perhaps their temp solution or lack of resources to make it. But storage is there. Inside of H23 at least. Take it as new fact, don't stuck in a past - with same NAND flash in HR23.

Any owner of H21 and up could go into Diagnostics during boot and check if the storage exist, no need to open a hood.

Tell me what size of those pictures and we will make calculation. Real, not hear-say.


----------



## dvdmth

P Smith said:


> That's perhaps their temp solution or lack of resources to make it. But storage is there. Inside of H23 at least. Take it as new fact, don't stuck in a past - with same NAND flash in HR23.
> 
> Any owner of H21 and up could go into Diagnostics during boot and check if the storage exist, no need to open a hood.
> 
> Tell me what size of those pictures and we will make calculation. Real, not hear-say.


You assume the 8GB storage is not used for any other purpose. Before you can know if there's enough room for the posters, you have to know not only how much space is needed, but also how much space is available.


----------



## mkdtv21

Will the new HD GUI fix the missing channel logo's that some people had an issue with. I did everything I could to get all of my logo's back but nothing ever worked.


----------



## Laxguy

mkdtv21 said:


> Will the new HD GUI fix the missing channel logo's that some people had an issue with. I did everything I could to get all of my logo's back but nothing ever worked.


What unit are you talking about, and what exact steps have you done?


----------



## P Smith

dvdmth said:


> You assume the 8GB storage is not used for any other purpose. Before you can know if there's enough room for the posters, you have to know not only how much space is needed, but also how much space is available.


Perhaps you know ? I can read it as a chip, but have you seen any Diags item what report total/free/taken space of the internal storage? Also pay attention to capital letters - the chip is 8 Gb[it].
You didn't answer to my question about total size of the posters.


----------



## mkdtv21

Laxguy said:


> What unit are you talking about, and what exact steps have you done?


I have an R22 and I have done a red button reset twice within a half hour. I have done this multiple days and still I only have some logo's on my channel banner. Do you think when I get the new GUI this will resolve the issue?


----------



## Athlon646464

mkdtv21 said:


> I have an R22 and I have done a red button reset twice within a half hour. I have done this multiple days and still I only have some logo's on my channel banner. Do you think when I get the new GUI this will resolve the issue?


Two things -

1) You are better off doing a soft reboot than a hard one when your box is not locked up. By soft reboot I mean doing it from the menu.

2) By doing two reboots inside 30 minutes you are flushing stuff out, and your box needs to start some of the download process over. You may actually be slowing the process down for yourself.

Wait at least 48 hours and then do one soft reboot. Then wait another 48 hours to see if they appear. If not, then try another soft reboot.


----------



## cypherx

Ok if there is 1GB (8gbit) of "storage" for extra data, plus a Numonyx 128MB flash for the actual OS, then I think they should still be able to do VOD, YouTube and other streaming stuff.

Look at the Nintendo Wii for example. It comes with HALF of that storage, only 512mb flash. It can still stream Netflix live, straight off the web - no hard drive required. It can still browse YouTube, the Internet and you can even download some games to it before requiring an SD Card for additional storage. Games that are much more responsive than Game Lounge too. 

Then look at some of the blue ray players and media streamers out there. Samsung, Sony, Panasonic, Vizio, etc... They all make BD players that can do Amazon VOD, Pandora, Youtube, Netflix, some even have a TV Guide (usually from Rovi). These applications all have rich graphics too... but then again there's NO hard drive in these guys. What about stuff like Vudu and Roku and Google TV, Dlink Boxee box, etc.. ? I'm pretty sure these guys don't have hard drives in them either, but they all do rich graphics, streaming media, etc... Heck, I'm pretty sure the XBOX 360 with it's rich metro inspired dashboard UI still operates if you take the hard drive off.

My point is, regular HD receivers should be able to handle poster art, VOD, YouTube and whatever other streaming DirecTV conjures up. I don't see it being a processor thing because heck my H24-200 pulls up menus and scrolls through the guide FASTER than my HR24 DVR. Maybe because it's not buffering or controlling access to rotating disk based storage?

And so what it 1Gb of useable space isn't enough. Then harness the DECA cloud, find an active DVR on your network and use a small bit of space on there for caching some content. They could just advertise it as *certain features require whole home DVR service and an active Internet connection." GREAT! Upsell that $3 more a month WH-DVR service. 

It just would be real nice to pull VOD and stream it with the same results that you could via Netflix in other rooms. Plus YouTube and whatever else they have in the works. Heck, TVApps works on a non-DVR... We know non-DVR's can "see" the Internet via DECA. Even the iPad can stream live TV channels in real time in great quality. There's no hard drive in there. The DirecTV for iPad app is only around 12-13 MB.

That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> That's perhaps their temp solution or lack of resources to make it. But storage is there. Inside of H23 at least. Take it as new fact, don't stuck in a past - with same NAND flash in HR23.


Any owner of H21 and up could go into Diagnostics during boot and check if the storage exist, no need to open a hood.

Tell me what size of those pictures and we will make calculation. Real, not hear-say.[/QUOTE]

Again, it doesn't matter what may or may not be in the box. DirecTV has determined there is not enough storage in the device for posters, period.


----------



## RunnerFL

cypherx said:


> Ok if there is 1GB (8gbit) of "storage" for extra data, plus a Numonyx 128MB flash for the actual OS, then I think they should still be able to do VOD, YouTube and other streaming stuff.


Only DirecTV knows what is taken and what is available. Also only DirecTV can decide if what is available is enough for VOD, YouTube, Streaming, etc. It's not up to us to decide.

Long story short... If you want all the "goodies" then get a DVR.


----------



## cypherx

RunnerFL said:


> Only DirecTV knows what is taken and what is available. Also only DirecTV can decide if what is available is enough for VOD, YouTube, Streaming, etc. It's not up to us to decide.
> 
> Long story short... If you want all the "goodies" then get a DVR.


I have a DVR, so my suggestion would be for HD receivers to harness the power of MRV and utilize the DVR on my DECA network as a proxy resource for stuff like VOD and other streaming services. Guess it's just a thought to throw out there. I know were not in charge of it, but I think it would be a cool feature for them to work on. Yet another selling point on MRV and Internet connectivity. I know they are big on the up-sells (heck every company is).


----------



## P Smith

@RunnerFL:
If you didn't know about SMART TV what are running apps now or never saw DVD/Blu-Ray player with such SmartHub or similar, I would tell you - those devices has same or less NAND flash memory. And guess what ? That size is enough for pretty big set of apps and still has available space for more.
If DTV make such decision, then it doesn't give you rights to shovel the 1 GB storage under their rug. And totally dismiss it from use for those apps/pictures/etc.
You are just a member here, not the key person who define a policy how to use the storage.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Time to let it go guys, the fact is that DIRECTV only has those features on the DVRs. Just because someone says they should be able to do it doesn't mean they will. Whatever their reasons are, are just that, their reasons.

Please let's get back to the topic.


----------



## RunnerFL

P Smith said:


> @RunnerFL:
> If you didn't know about SMART TV what are running apps now or never saw DVD/Blu-Ray player with such SmartHub or similar, I would tell you - those devices has same or less NAND flash memory. And guess what ? That size is enough for pretty big set of apps and still has available space for more.
> If DTV make such decision, then it doesn't give you rights to shovel the 1 GB storage under their rug. And totally dismiss it from use for those apps/pictures/etc.
> You are just a member here, not the key person who define a policy how to use the storage.


You clearly don't get it... For the last time... It's not up for us to decide how DirecTV uses it. They've stated there is not enough storage so guess what? There's not enough storage.


----------



## P Smith

OK, to finish the madness - I'm not a lemming ! 
Have a nice Xmas.


----------



## PatrickGSR94

chuck1996 said:


> I suppose I have the same complaints as others regarding the new GUI, and the general dark appearance, but I'm sure I'll adjust to it. My own pet peeve, however, is the apparent size of the PIG insert. It definitely seems smaller to me. I'm surprised I haven't seen mention of it, or perhaps its just my interpretation, and maybe its not really smaller at all.


Yes I mentioned it in my post on page 41 I think. The PIG now appears to be 4:3 and 16:9 programming is squeezed horizontally into 4:3. The old GUI maintained the correct 16:9 PIG, so I certainly don't understand the step backwards here.

Other than the usual black background and non-transparency complaints, I don't get why the FF speed number has to be SOOO TINY!!! Our main television is a 2005 Sony 30" 720p/1080i CRT, and that FF speed number is almost unreadable. Before it was totally legible. I'm sure it's legible on a 60" 1080p LCD, but not all of us have the money to buy stuff like that.


----------



## bnwrx

PatrickGSR94 said:


> .... I don't get why the FF speed number has to be SOOO TINY!!! Our main television is a 2005 Sony 30" 720p/1080i CRT, and that FF speed number is almost unreadable. Before it was totally legible. I'm sure it's legible on a 60" 1080p LCD, but not all of us have the money to buy stuff like that.


+1!!!


----------



## Kerry

Yea same here its repeatable every time on msnbc with ed show larwarence odnael at the first comerical break it will lose the correct 16.9 and go to 4.3 channel change usaly brings it back but sometimes I have to go to ch 1 to get it to flip back. It also will not do the 30 sec skip there locks and have to ff to get past that spot.


----------



## PerfectCr

I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


----------



## Davenlr

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


Think it is because people were expecting the HD guide would make use of the space, and actually show more program lines, and longer time frame. As it is, its just eye candy, with no useful gains in information, and the loss of dual res output.


----------



## PerfectCr

"Davenlr" said:


> Think it is because people were expecting the HD guide would make use of the space, and actually show more program lines, and longer time frame. As it is, its just eye candy, with no useful gains in information, and the loss of dual res output.


Well it is "10 foot" interface so you can't cram a lot in there and have it be easily readable.


----------



## fjames

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


Were you a beta tester?


----------



## PerfectCr

fjames said:


> Were you a beta tester?


Not officially but I did force download both 576 and the NR prior to getting them officially.


----------



## litzdog911

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


Most folks that like something don't bother to post in forums. It's the folks that aren't happy that tend to be over-represented in forum like this. So you can't really draw any statistical significance to the quantity of "I hate the new GUI" posts.


----------



## PerfectCr

litzdog911 said:


> Most folks that like something don't bother to post in forums. It's the folks that aren't happy that tend to be over-represented in forum like this. So you can't really draw any statistical significance to the quantity of "I hate the new GUI" posts.


I get that totally, having frequented internet discussions since the BBS days.  Just saying, I figured the audience her would be more savvy and appreciate the HD GUI, but perhaps not.


----------



## Richierich

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


Yes, It is Pretty Amazing to me but I have learned that a lot of people just Love to Complain and are Never Happy!!!


----------



## lyradd

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


I think people are frustrated because it seems D* ignores customer suggestions about their service. The progress bar is a good example. Instead of making it smaller and having it disappear faster it's now bigger because of the LARGE black area behind it that takes up at least 1/4 of the screen. Except for that issue I like the guide a lot.


----------



## PerfectCr

lyradd said:


> I think people are frustrated because it seems D* ignores customer suggestions about their service. The progress bar is a good example. Instead of making it smaller and having it disappear faster it's now bigger because of the LARGE black area behind it that takes up at least 1/4 of the screen. Except for that issue I like the guide a lot.


I never noticed that particular thing until someone mentioned it, but it disappears when you are done fast forwarding so, what's the issue? are people watching live TV with the progress bar enabled or something?


----------



## inkahauts

We posted a thread as a sticke in this forum that lists the possible options for dealing with sd output. If anyone can think of another option, let me know, and I'll update it.


----------



## DBSNewbie

I'm not sure if this could be an issue, considering that I recall reading somewhere (not exactly sure where, though) that there is a limit of 10 networked DVRs for MRV.

However, I just observed that prior to my receivers getting the HD Guide, all programs from the combined playlists of the 11 DVRs we have on our network can be seen on any given networked receiver. I also recall reading somewhere that some members here were capable of having more than 10 playlists.

Now, with the new software, each receiver can only see up to 10 playlists (sometimes only 9), which appear to be chosen at random, as there is no particular pattern as to which DVRs are seen by the other receivers.

On the iPad app though, all receivers are recognized and can be controlled by the iPad and all 11 playlists are accessible.

EDIT: I also want to add that the HR34 (running on older software - Not HD Guide) can see all 11 playlists, as well.

Like I said, just an observation and I did bring it up on another thread, but if it is a glitch or an issue that can be resolved, it would be great to be able to see all playlists again.


----------



## inkahauts

"DBSNewbie" said:


> I'm not sure if this could be an issue, considering that I recall reading somewhere (not exactly sure where, though) that there is a limit of 10 networked DVRs for MRV.
> 
> However, I just observed that prior to my receivers getting the HD Guide, all programs from the combined playlists of the 11 DVRs we have on our network can be seen on any given networked receiver. I also recall reading somewhere that some members here were capable of having more than 10 playlists.
> 
> Now, with the new software, each receiver can only see up to 10 playlists (sometimes only 9), which appear to be chosen at random, as there is no particular pattern as to which DVRs are seen by the other receivers.
> 
> On the iPad app though, all receivers are recognized and can be controlled by the iPad and all 11 playlists are accessible.
> 
> EDIT: I also want to add that the HR34 (running on older software - Not HD Guide) can see all 11 playlists, as well.
> 
> Like I said, just an observation and I did bring it up on another thread, but if it is a glitch or an issue that can be resolved, it would be great to be able to see all playlists again.


You are seeing some sort of bug. I'd find a 30 min show you never watch that's on in a few hours and set it to record on every one of your machines, then continually check that folder in your unified playlists to see if you see any patents of some sort. I actually do this with the hdmet test pattern and leave it permanently on all machines just to make sure all are seen on every machine sometimes. As it gets to the the oldest on all my playlists, it's also easy to find.


----------



## DBSNewbie

inkahauts said:


> You are seeing some sort of bug. I'd find a 30 min show you never watch that's on in a few hours and set it to record on every one of your machines, then continually check that folder in your unified playlists to see if you see any patents of some sort. I actually do this with the hdmet test pattern and leave it permanently on all machines just to make sure all are seen on every machine sometimes. As it gets to the the oldest on all my playlists, it's also easy to find.


I actually made short recordings on each DVR (stop and keep about a minute into the recording) so that I could immediately see what was on the unified playlist of each receiver.

No particular pattern showed up. Just seems to be whatever first 10 playlists a particular DVR just happens to acquire when loading the playlist.


----------



## gully_foyle

Kerry said:


> Yea same here its repeatable every time on msnbc with ed show larwarence odnael at the first comerical break it will lose the correct 16.9 and go to 4.3 channel change usaly brings it back but sometimes I have to go to ch 1 to get it to flip back. It also will not do the 30 sec skip there locks and have to ff to get past that spot.


The 4:3 formatting goof started on a pre-HDGUI release just recently (I didn't get the HD GUI until 12/20). I definitely got a release circa Dec 1, and was disappointed it wasn't the HD one. And this showed up at that time. I only noticed it when I turned the TV on and a 16:9 channel would show up as 4:3. Flipping the channel by any method fixed it. I've never seen it occur while watching, although I don't doubt it's possible. Most of my watching is non-realtime. I assumed that the goof was an HDMI handshake thing.


----------



## gully_foyle

PerfectCr said:


> I get that totally, having frequented internet discussions since the BBS days.  Just saying, I figured the audience her would be more savvy and appreciate the HD GUI, but perhaps not.


There are an awful lot of things I like about DirecTV, their equipment, the service and the HD GUI as well. I've been a customer since 1994, so they must be doing something right.

But it's just a lot more succinct (and more useful) to talk about what needs fixing. Such as the progress bar (which I'm told is being improved) and some more thought needs to go into the channel banner size and opacity.

Now, I'd like this crisp and robust text interface to contain more information, rather than seeming to be the same display format as my 1987 PC, but then I'm 10 feet from a 59" plasma, not 15 feet from a 1080i 30 inch CRT as some, so maybe I don't get what I want.

But maybe if I bring it up, here, they'll add an option. If I keep quiet they'll never know.


----------



## gully_foyle

PerfectCr said:


> I never noticed that particular thing until someone mentioned it, but it disappears when you are done fast forwarding so, what's the issue? are people watching live TV with the progress bar enabled or something?


Yes, particularly on PAUSE. One of the things that you can only do with a DVR is stop and read things on screen, like credits, or written items in a show, and the bar blocking them is frustrating.


----------



## PerfectCr

"gully_foyle" said:


> Yes, particularly on PAUSE. One of the things that you can only do with a DVR is stop and read things on screen, like credits, or written items in a show, and the bar blocking them is frustrating.


Hmmm. Good point. I personally have never done that, but I can completely see how that would be annoying.


----------



## Laxguy

For those who may not know.... *Pressing Exit* as soon as the "Progress" bar shows up *will remove it.* FF will continue at whatever speed you have set it. Especially good for Pause if you want to read something in the crawl or low edge graphics.


----------



## inkahauts

"gully_foyle" said:


> There are an awful lot of things I like about DirecTV, their equipment, the service and the HD GUI as well. I've been a customer since 1994, so they must be doing something right.
> 
> But it's just a lot more succinct (and more useful) to talk about what needs fixing. Such as the progress bar (which I'm told is being improved) and some more thought needs to go into the channel banner size and opacity.
> 
> Now, I'd like this crisp and robust text interface to contain more information, rather than seeming to be the same display format as my 1987 PC, but then I'm 10 feet from a 59" plasma, not 15 feet from a 1080i 30 inch CRT as some, so maybe I don't get what I want.
> 
> But maybe if I bring it up, here, they'll add an option. If I keep quiet they'll never know.


Just an FYI, the channel banner takes up less space on screening the new hd GUI than the old sd GUI one did. 

And have faith on the progress bar.


----------



## inkahauts

"gully_foyle" said:


> Yes, particularly on PAUSE. One of the things that you can only do with a DVR is stop and read things on screen, like credits, or written items in a show, and the bar blocking them is frustrating.


When you pause, press exit once, the progress bar will go away and twill still have a paused screen. Also works when you are in ffwd or rewd.


----------



## anaki01

Hi guys,

I'm new to the site. I'm in the Los Angeles, CA area and I don't have the new HD GUI yet. I currently have a HR24-200

My sister that lives about 5 miles away got a message on her HR20 and her receiver updated. 

I tried pressing the red reset button and the 2,4,6,8 to update the software, but I still have the old guide. 

Can anyone assist?

thanks!


----------



## Richierich

You can't force it if it is not in the Stream and I would recommend waiting for Directv to roll it out to you.

Just doing the 2,4,6,8 Download thing will not get you anything if there is nothing in the Stream.

Just Be Patient!!!


----------



## acheriff

"anaki01" said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the site. I'm in the Los Angeles, CA area and I don't have the new HD GUI yet. I currently have a HR24-200
> 
> My sister that lives about 5 miles away got a message on her HR20 and her receiver updated.
> 
> I tried pressing the red reset button and the 2,4,6,8 to update the software, but I still have the old guide.
> 
> Can anyone assist?
> 
> thanks!


I'm in the NYC area and two of my receivers (HR20, HR22) got the HDGUI as scheduled, but my third (HR24) is still waiting. It's hard to figure why certain units were skipped.


----------



## inkahauts

It's entirely possible a few receivers here and there will be skipped until its fully released to everyone and is the only nr out there.


----------



## Athlon646464

anaki01 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the site. I'm in the Los Angeles, CA area and I don't have the new HD GUI yet. I currently have a HR24-200
> 
> My sister that lives about 5 miles away got a message on her HR20 and her receiver updated.
> 
> I tried pressing the red reset button and the 2,4,6,8 to update the software, but I still have the old guide.
> 
> Can anyone assist?
> 
> thanks!


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Be careful forcing a download when you don't know what's in the stream. You could get something that could cause problems.


----------



## 311Man

I have a H20-100 in my system. What happens to that unit in regards to the update?


----------



## Go Beavs

311Man said:


> I have a H20-100 in my system. What happens to that unit in regards to the update?


Nothing. The H20 series will not get the new HD Guide.


----------



## adkinsjm

"anaki01" said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to the site. I'm in the Los Angeles, CA area and I don't have the new HD GUI yet. I currently have a HR24-200
> 
> My sister that lives about 5 miles away got a message on her HR20 and her receiver updated.
> 
> I tried pressing the red reset button and the 2,4,6,8 to update the software, but I still have the old guide.
> 
> Can anyone assist?
> 
> thanks!


Read the thread in its entirety. If you don't know when to force, you shouldn't do it.


----------



## squawk

PerfectCr said:


> I gotta say I am VERY surprised by the amount of negative feedback on the HD GUI. The HD guide is subjectively and objectively better than the SD guide! I can't believe people prefer the low res/bright blue pixelated text guide versus the beautiful guide we have now. Wake up.


Can't say I am. I think some of the changes in the new GUI were so significant and surprising to the downside to have generated the feedback in this particular thread. It caused me to post here, and I haven't posted here in several years. So, I'm not surprised.

A distinction should be made between complaints v. constructive criticism. I agree, there will always be posters who come to this site to habitually complain. It comes with the territory given this website is known to be populated by DirecTV beta testers and/or representatives involved with designing software for the DirecTV DVR.

There are many things to appreciate with the DirecTV HD DVR. I and others express that appreciation by continuing to be long term "loyal" DirecTV customers. At this juncture, with cable plant fully rebuilt, the pic quality between DirecTV and cable is not so important to choose one provider over the other. What distinguishes DirecTV in my mind is the DVR, its functionality, the UI. The latter most reason is the reason I posted here. It's a good UI, but it's a shame to see it deteriorate due to poor design.

To wit: to cause 7 presses of the remote to get to the "To Do" list is just poor design. It's not a "complaint;" it's a simple fact. It's a simple fix that I hope will be remedied. One way to communicate this suggestion & frustration is to call DirecTV customer service. The other is to post here with the knowledge that my comments will be read and taken into account by those involved and interested in the process.

Bottom line, in light of the value this website gives to DirecTV and its customers, one has to accept the good with the bad. However, it's also important to distinguish the good from the bad.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well said. I do allow a bit of ranting in this thread, as this is the official discussion thread. I think we can all express our opinions in a respectful way. 

Now, my opinion is a bit more convoluted. I check my to-do list a lot. I use it as sort of a "future list" to know what will be on my playlist tomorrow or the next day. It's been years since I worried about something not recording, so I don't need it for that. 

I think (and DIRECTV's research seems to show) that most people don't have a need to look at the to-do list and putting it where they did makes sense in that light. If you really need to look at it, it's there, but it's not taking up real estate on screens that most people use. 

I'd love it if there were options. I'll freely admit the FiOS DVR is literally lousy with user settings, far more than most folks need. It would be cool if we had that too, but we don't. So I move on. 

What I would like would be if DIRECTV created IP Control or IR Control codes (or both) for items like To-Do, Mark-And-Delete, Series Manager... secondary functions that don't need to be on most people's remotes but these codes could be provided to developers and remote manufacturers so we could get to these screens more easily.


----------



## Richierich

squawk said:


> To wit: to cause 7 presses of the remote to get to the "To Do" list is just poor design. It's not a "complaint;" it's a simple fact.


I Never have had to Perform 7 Presses of the Remote to get to the "To Do List" so what am I doing differently.

I think mine takes like 4 Presses or Iterations to go to Menu, then Recordings, Manage Recordings, and then To Do List!!!


----------



## nuspieds

Stuart Sweet said:


> I check my to-do list a lot. I use it as sort of a "future list" to know what will be on my playlist tomorrow or the next day. It's been years since I worried about something not recording, so I don't need it for that.
> 
> I think (and DIRECTV's research seems to show) that most people don't have a need to look at the to-do list and putting it where they did makes sense in that light. If you really need to look at it, it's there, but it's not taking up real estate on screens that most people use.


When my setup had only one tuner, I would constantly check the To-Do list to ensure that it would record what I wanted and expected, priority-wise.

That practice fell dramatically when my equipment was upgraded (at the time the HR20-700 was the latest HD DVR) and I then had two tuners. Then, I later added an HR24-500 and replaced the older receiver in my bedroom with the HR20-700. So now I have two receivers with 2 tuners, making a total of 4 tuners.

Now ask me how often I check the To-Do List? As a matter of fact, "What's a To-Do List?" 

But that's me and, yes, I can definitely see value in adding the ability to more quickly access such features via IP or IR codes as you stated. That also reminds me of the QuickTune feature: They could even implement something similar called "QuickMenu" or whatever, where you can store your favorite and most-used menu items.


----------



## makaiguy

nuspieds said:


> ...I can definitely see value in adding the ability to more quickly access such features via IP or IR codes as you stated. That also reminds me of the QuickTune feature: They could even implement something similar called "QuickMenu" or whatever, where you can store your favorite and most-used menu items.


IIRC, 'way back in the dark ages, my first DirecTV RCA receiver had a feature that allowed you to define quick access buttons to particular functions that might be buried deep in the menu structure.


----------



## mx6bfast

Richierich said:


> I Never have had to Perform 7 Presses of the Remote to get to the "To Do List" so what am I doing differently.
> 
> I think mine takes like 4 Presses or Iterations to go to Menu, then Recordings, Manage Recordings, and then To Do List!!!


Menu
down
down
right
right
enter 
enter

We have gone from 1 yellow button push to 4 and now to 7. Next is 10 steps.

What steps do you do to get there?


----------



## Laxguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> What I would like would be if DIRECTV created IP Control or IR Control codes (or both) for items like To-Do, Mark-And-Delete, Series Manager... secondary functions that don't need to be on most people's remotes but these codes could be provided to developers and remote manufacturers so we could get to these screens more easily.


+1.

In my wild dreams, DIRECTV® is already taking steps towards this, one of them being to reprogram buttons on the remote..... and of course, it'd provide an integrated To-Do list and Series Manager..... good place to start would be the iPad app, then the Android world, then thought control*.

.

.
.
.
* OK, just to see if anyone's really paying attention.


----------



## inkahauts

I have said many times, I don't understand the need to check the to do list unless you haven't set up your prioritizers correctly. Set that up right, and there is no practical need. You want to see what's on, use the guide. While your surfing the guide, you will see what's set to be recorded. I think checking the to do list can actually cause more problems than leaving it alone if your doing it to mess with conflicts. The unit will catch a latter showing even if it's labeled as a repeat as long as you don't cancel the one that wont record do to conflict, but if you mess with it and then something changes again, it won't, because you manually canceled the earlier one. with that said I want to see all guides on all machines show all set recordings from all machines on your network. I'd also like to see what Stuart mentioned, and I think itd be nice to see a faster access to the manage recordings screen, not the to do list, from the playlist.

But i can live without those things. Overall, with this new menu system, many things have fallen one layer further down, and while I don't mind that to much in the main menu, I think that their next step should be to start eliminating some of those steps in other places' like the guide and playlist. There are far to many button presses to select some of the playlist options for example. And thats far more pressing IMHO than the new layer in the main menu system.


----------



## dennisj00

inkahauts said:


> While your surfing the guide, you will see what's set to be recorded.


How with multiple DVRs can you see what's set to record from the guide?


----------



## inkahauts

"dennisj00" said:


> How with multiple DVRs can you see what's set to record from the guide?


Your to do list only shows the dvr your on anyway, so there is no advantage. However, the guide will show you everything that is on, so if you see something you may want to record you might make sure its set somewhere, whereas the to do list will never show you what your missing that wasn't already at some point set to record on that machine only. Like I said, I'd like to see all programs set to record from all dvrs shown in the guide, but alas, with the advent of the hr34 the need for that will shrink even further.

The vast majority of subs probably only have one dvr. And after the hr34 that number of people with multiple dvrs will decrease as a % of overall customers even more IMHO. Heck, I am hoping to slim down from seven hrs to at most 3 hr34, although I think I may be able to shrink down to just two.


----------



## dvdmth

inkahauts said:


> I have said many times, I don't understand the need to check the to do list unless you haven't set up your prioritizers correctly.


I check the To Do list primarily to make sure nothing is missing. I have, on numerous occasions, seen a program disappear from the TDL because of a "guide update" (according to the DVR history). Sometimes these recordings get re-added to the TDL, but not always. Belive me - I've missed several programs altogether because of this, and I've saved myself from missing several other by checking the TDL periodically.

I also check the To Do List to see if any recordings overlap during a time when live sports are likely to be watched (e.g. on NFL Sundays). The last thing I want to have happen is to be in the middle of watching the Red Zone and get a pop-up asking if it's OK to record another program. If I knew far enough in advance, I could've moved that recording to one of the other DVR's and avoid having both tuners occupied, but when I only have a minute or two to react, it becomes a pain.

All that being said, though I'd like a quicker way to get to the TDL (on our Comcast DVR it only takes three button presses), I certainly don't need it. The current method of accessing the TDL is plenty fast enough for me. I find it kind of silly that people complain about a whopping seven presses to get to the TDL (it was six in the previous firmware). Are we really that impatient, or are we that worried about conserving battery power in our remotes? That's my opinion, anyway.


----------



## inkahauts

"dvdmth" said:


> I check the To Do list primarily to make sure nothing is missing. I have, on numerous occasions, seen a program disappear from the TDL because of a "guide update" (according to the DVR history). Sometimes these recordings get re-added to the TDL, but not always. Belive me - I've missed several programs altogether because of this, and I've saved myself from missing several other by checking the TDL periodically.
> 
> I also check the To Do List to see if any recordings overlap during a time when live sports are likely to be watched (e.g. on NFL Sundays). The last thing I want to have happen is to be in the middle of watching the Red Zone and get a pop-up asking if it's OK to record another program. If I knew far enough in advance, I could've moved that recording to one of the other DVR's and avoid having both tuners occupied, but when I only have a minute or two to react, it becomes a pain.
> 
> All that being said, though I'd like a quicker way to get to the TDL (on our Comcast DVR it only takes three button presses), I certainly don't need it. The current method of accessing the TDL is plenty fast enough for me. I find it kind of silly that people complain about a whopping seven presses to get to the TDL (it was six in the previous firmware). Are we really that impatient, or are we that worried about conserving battery power in our remotes? That's my opinion, anyway.


I have never missed a show. What programs have you had that happen with, and when was the last time? And did you look into history to see what it said?

I plan for things like your red zone issue in advance, and set up all sports to record as well, so I never have that kind of conflict in the first place. Again, I'm all about setting up the prioritized in great detail. But that's a once a week thing anyway, not an everyday occurrence.


----------



## dvdmth

inkahauts said:


> I have never missed a show. What programs have you had that happen with, and when was the last time? And did you look into history to see what it said?
> 
> I plan for things like your red zone issue in advance, and set up all sports to record as well, so I never have that kind of conflict in the first place. Again, I'm all about setting up the prioritized in great detail. But that's a once a week thing anyway, not an everyday occurrence.


I last had it happen with the President's Cup a few weeks ago. I had set every live block to record, then for some reason Day 2's recording was canceled. The DVR history said it was canceled because of a guide update (or words to that effect). I did not catch the problem until the event was underway, so I ended up having to schedule a replay. Earlier this year, I had issues with Wheel of Fortune because a few episodes were rescheduled because of the NBA Finals. The guide data from our KMGH station was out of sync, so the DVR thought the late-night airings of the show were repeats and didn't schedule them (I had to add these episodes manually). I would not have caught that if I hadn't checked the TDL and saw a couple of missing WOF's in the listing. Another example (and this happens frequently) involves Avalanche hockey games scheduled on part-time Altitude 2 (channel 682). DirecTV likes to screw with the guide data on these part-time channels, so if you set the recording too far in advance, there's a good chance it'll get dropped (with the history claiming that the program is "no longer available" or something like that).

As for setting sports in advance, I certainly do that when possible, but there are many occasions when I cannot predict in advance what I will wind up watching (since it depends on how the games are going). If I know I'll watch a specific event, I will set it to record, but if there are three or four candidates to choose from, it's not feasible. (Also, some members of the family love to channel surf between multiple games rather than sticking with one or two.)


----------



## mx6bfast

inkahauts said:


> I have said many times, I don't understand the need to check the to do list unless you haven't set up your prioritizers correctly. Set that up right, and there is no practical need. You want to see what's on, use the guide. While your surfing the guide, you will see what's set to be recorded. I think checking the to do list can actually cause more problems than leaving it alone if your doing it to mess with conflicts. The unit will catch a latter showing even if it's labeled as a repeat as long as you don't cancel the one that wont record do to conflict, but if you mess with it and then something changes again, it won't, because you manually canceled the earlier one. with that said I want to see all guides on all machines show all set recordings from all machines on your network. I'd also like to see what Stuart mentioned, and I think itd be nice to see a faster access to the manage recordings screen, not the to do list, from the playlist.
> 
> But i can live without those things. Overall, with this new menu system, many things have fallen one layer further down, and while I don't mind that to much in the main menu, I think that their next step should be to start eliminating some of those steps in other places' like the guide and playlist. There are far to many button presses to select some of the playlist options for example. And thats far more pressing IMHO than the new layer in the main menu system.


Your argument would be valid if the guide was about 3 or 4 scrolls long, but not with hundreds of channels to go through. There is a need for the to do list, maybe not for you but for other people. I still use it regularly to check what's going to record. And example would be when I am not home and I want to tivo a sports game. If I am tivoing both the game and something else that my wife doesn't care about, I don't want to take the tv away from her. So I go into the to do list and make sure there is another showing of the certain program before I set the game to record.


----------



## RunnerFL

I can't remember the last time I looked at the To Do List on any of my DVR's. Months, maybe a year... My units don't miss recordings so I have no need.


----------



## Richierich

mx6bfast said:


> Menu
> down
> down
> right
> right
> enter
> enter
> 
> We have gone from 1 yellow button push to 4 and now to 7. Next is 10 steps.
> 
> What steps do you do to get there?


Gotcha!!!


----------



## Richierich

There is a Bug in the Zap2It Guide Data where when a "Live" Event such as a Golf Tournament comes on at 3:00 P.M. on a National Feed such as NBC or CBS it is Not Labled or Tagged as a "LIVE EVENT" because a preceding Broadcast also showed on Channel 218 at 1:00 P.M. and someone thinks it is a RERUN or a REBROADCAST so they removed the "LIVE" Tag in the Guide Data.

So I have to check the "ToDoList" to see if it will indeed be Recorded by my Manual Workarounds.


----------



## bobcamp1

inkahauts said:


> I have never missed a show. What programs have you had that happen with, and when was the last time? And did you look into history to see what it said?
> 
> I plan for things like your red zone issue in advance, and set up all sports to record as well, so I never have that kind of conflict in the first place. Again, I'm all about setting up the prioritized in great detail. But that's a once a week thing anyway, not an everyday occurrence.


The HR2x misses shows for many people. For me it misses around one show a month, maybe one every two months.

You are neglecting the fact that multiple people may be using the DVR, or that a bad last minute guide update wipes out the planned recording, or that a one time recording could bump something in the prioritizer even if it's in the top slot.

The main problem I have is that the to do list in the HRxx isn't accurate. We stopped using it. On my Tivo, I use it all the time. It's two key presses with the remote and always 100% accurate. Any change you make will be reflected in minutes, including all of the ripple effects of the change. The HRxx really seems to struggle with the ripple effects. I don't know why a device made in 1999 can run circles around the HRxx, except that maybe the HRxx's scheduling software isn't rock solid and Tivo had better engineers and/or got lucky. I think D* has given up fixing it and just pushes the to do list deeper into the GUI. That way they can claim they have it, even if it's sub par, but in general they don't want people to use it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Here's a case where I guess mileage varies. I haven't seen the HR2x's miss a recording for years and I actively check the to-do list, because I like to know what's coming up. These last minute guide updates that you blame for wiping recordings often catch things that would not otherwise be caught.

I don't have enough data points on my THR22 to see if it has any problems with last minute recordings but my old TiVo sure did. That took a lot of babysitting for me. 

One thing I did see about 2 years ago was that the display of the to-do list wasn't always accurate but then things recorded properly anyway. I have to suspect those "last minute guide updates" that vex you so, were catching things that previous iterations were missing.


----------



## Jon J

One of my HR20s locked up this morning as I tried to delete a program and only an RBR would solve the problem.

Also, all my HRs are again slow as molasses except for navigating the new guide. I guess there's no solution to that.


----------



## RoyGBiv

Stuart Sweet said:


> Here's a case where I guess mileage varies. I haven't seen the HR2x's miss a recording for years....


I wish I could say the same thing. As an NHL CI subscriber, I have had many planned recordings disappear the morning of the event due to a guide update. If I am home, I check the TDL of any machine which has a hockey game scheduled for that day. It is also not only NHL CI but other sports. Say, for example, a show which is usually on during the week suddenly has a two-hour episode on Sunday. Well, even if I have a SL set up for that show, it won't pad the Sunday episode. If I don't manually, I will invariably miss the end due to football running long. These are only some examples.

As for conflicts mentioned above being recorded at another time, you seem to be watching "cable networks" only. The vast majority of broadcast network shows are NOT shown more than once. So if I miss L&O due to a conflict, I won't be seeing it again. If I don't check the TDL, I will miss that a conflict may have arisen. I would say that I look at the TDL at least once a day usually on each machine.

SMK


----------



## hsedsie

Last night the power went off for a few seconds and all of my DVR's rebooted. Looking at the guide today I have lost much of the the parental info, ratings and cast & crew pictures on all. These had finally updated after around 48 hours after the HD GUI update. Has this always been the case when losing power or is this something new with the HD GUI?


----------



## Athlon646464

hsedsie said:


> Last night the power went off for a few seconds and all of my DVR's rebooted. Looking at the guide today I have lost much of the the parental info, ratings and cast & crew pictures on all. These had finally updated after around 48 hours after the HD GUI update. Has this always been the case when losing power or is this something new with the HD GUI?


When re-booting more than once in a 30 minute time span, stuff gets flushed from our DVR's (regardless of which version software you are running).

It's possible when you lost power your DVR's rebooted twice in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Richierich

hsedsie said:


> Last night the power went off for a few seconds and all of my DVR's rebooted. Looking at the guide today I have lost much of the the parental info, ratings and cast & crew pictures on all. These had finally updated after around 48 hours after the HD GUI update. Has this always been the case when losing power or is this something new with the HD GUI?


That is why I have all 6 of my HDTVs on APC UPS Battery Backup Devices. I hate when it Reboots especially when I am watching a Football Game or a Golf Tournament so I no longer have those problems.


----------



## Drucifer

Having gotten a HR34, I can visual compare deleting a Recording from the PlayList. 

Both PlayLists are smoked out when doing a Delete. But because the SDGUI is brighter, it is still readable. While the smoke effect on the HDGUI completely hides the PlayList.

I made a few error deletions under the HDGUI. And the only difference is the PlayList visibility. DirecTV needs to lighten up on the smoke effect to compensate for the HDGUI overall blackness.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I disagree with your opinion of what DIRECTV "needs" to do. When I got the new UI I "needed" to recalibrate my TV and I did so.


----------



## hancox

Hell, I would be missing a recording tonight, if I didn't babysit the to-do list. "Channels I get" is still broken, so my recording of UConn will be missed.


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> DirecTV needs to lighten up on the smoke effect to compensate for the HDGUI overall blackness.


I disagree. It's dark for a reason.


----------



## Laxguy

Drew-

For some time I couldn't get what you referred to about this smoking over of the Play List. Now after this last post, I see what you mean, but, honestly, it's not an issue at all for me. It does focus on the show being deleted, with its name in view, and all else being mostly obscured is, as Martha would say, "a good thing". Obviously mileage varies here.


----------



## cypherx

Yeah what is the fuss about the playlist being 'smoked out' as you call it when your attention is to be focused on the keep or delete button?

Keep or delete is an important decision. Makes sense they want to focus on that. The only other way they could make that more prominent is to center it in the middle of the screen... but for consistency it's in the lower right corner.

I think it's a user interface WIN in my opinion. Not sure what to do? Keep the recording then. No big deal.


----------



## squawk

inkahauts said:


> I have said many times, I don't understand the need to check the to do list unless you haven't set up your prioritizers correctly. Set that up right, and there is no practical need. You want to see what's on, use the guide. While your surfing the guide, you will see what's set to be recorded. I think checking the to do list can actually cause more problems than leaving it alone if your doing it to mess with conflicts. . .


You don't understand because you apparently never experienced a problem. I have, and it's NOT because I have set my priorities incorrectly. I've had episodes of series recordings not record for some reason. It's not happened often, but it has in the past year or so with the latest software releases. Sometimes things don't work as programmed. [I haven't come here to complain about this.]

There are many other reasons to check the To Do list of scheduled recordings. Sometimes I have to convince the wife that her show is going to record. Some times I need to check because there's been a change in the broadcast schedule (i.e. MLB playoff game postponed due to rain) that requires assurance that program will record. I record Options Action on CNBC as a series. Unfortunately, even though I record only "First Run," the DVR schedules, and will record "Repeat" airings unless I delete them from the schedule. It's easiest to do this from the "To Do" list. Other times, if there is an unexpected power loss, and the DVR reboots, recently scheduled recording(s) will not "survive" the reboot. Accessing the To Do list will provide an efficient interface to determine which scheduled recordings survived & which did not, and enable the latter to be rescheduled.

You state I can access scheduled recordings by going directly to Program Guide. True. But then why even have the To Do list feature? Your comment belies the reason for even having the feature. Sometimes it's just easier to view all scheduled recordings rather than sifting through the Program Guide.

The design issue I raise is NOT just limited to accessing the To Do feature. It also goes to accessing "Managed Recordings," where sometimes I use the "Manual" recording feature."

The question to ask is when hitting the Menu button is why the "My DirecTV" feature is the first option highlighted and listed? Well, it's pretty clear DirecTV wishes to push this feature, perhaps because many viewers are not accessing it. Dunno, but it just adds additional presses of the remote to get to "Recordings."

The next question to ask is why is "Playlist" the first listed option under "Recordings" when such feature can be directly accessed by pressing a single button on the remote? As a result, the user has to hit the right arrow button on the remote twice instead of once to get to "Managed Recordings." This is what I mean by ill-thought out design.

So, with all due respect, I take exception to the comment that "[you see no] need to check the to do list." Just because you don't check it does not mean its a feature that many DirecTV HD DVR customers don't use. It's there for reason. The problem is this feature is increasingly getting buried, along with the "Managed Recordings" menu. This needs to be corrected.

Its comments like "I see no need" that I take exception to here, and the reason for my prior post. The FACT is the To Do feature exists, and that the feature has been increasingly buried. The issue can easily be remedied; it's not rocket science.

Other posters have agreed with me. So, instead of undercutting my comments, please accept them as legitimate criticisms and suggestions toward improvement of the GUI. Bottom line of my comments is to give some thought to the user experience and to make the GUI better.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I get completely where you're coming from. As I said, I haven't lost recordings but I do go into that list a lot. 

Personally I've had to step back and realize that they way I use my receiver puts me in the 1% or less of users who actively manage them. DIRECTV's a big company and they did their research. It would seem to back up the theory that most people "just watch TV." They want to know what's on. They want to know what they might like right now. They want to be able to record something with one button, and access it quickly with one button. They want to press {PAUSE}, go to the bathroom, and come back.

This same line of reasoning would indicate that most folks don't obsessively manage their receivers as I do. Certainly of the 50 million or so people with DIRECTV in their homes or businesses only about .5% visit this site per month (keeping in mind many homes and businesses have more than one person, so saying 18 million subscribers doesn't tell the whole story.) Of those, maybe a few hundred would admit to being as focussed on the devices as I am. A few hundred out of 50 million? No wonder the options I want are in a back menu somewhere. 

I've said before, numerous times, my two great "wishes" for these receivers: 

(1) Every option to be customizable, such as color choice, menu placement, etc.
(2) IR and IP Control codes to get you to every discrete screen, published so that integrators and enthusiasts can build their own control apps

Sure I'd love it... sure a couple hundred others would... and then everyone's bill would probably go up $5 a month to cover engineering expenses. I have no right to impose the cost of pleasing the few, upon the many. 

So I like others simply accept that I'm in the minority, and move on.


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> I disagree with your opinion of what DIRECTV "needs" to do. When I got the new UI I "needed" to recalibrate my TV and I did so.


If you need to recalibrate your TV to read a GUI, I say there's something wrong with the GUI.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> If you need to recalibrate your TV to read a GUI, I say there's something wrong with the GUI.


Many people never calibrate their tv's. There is more to calibration than choosing one of three pre determined settings, try a calibration dvd and most will find that the brightness and contrast (among others) are set waaaay to high.

Calibrating your set will make the new HDUI musch more easier on the eyes.


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> Many people never calibrate their tv's. There is more to calibration than choosing one of three pre determined settings, try a calibration dvd and most will find that the brightness and contrast (among others) are set waaaay to high.
> 
> Calibrating your set will make the new HDUI musch more easier on the eyes.


Sorry, but my sets are calibrated to how I like to watch my shows. I not going to mess with those to compensate for the GUI smoke transparency setting.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> Sorry, but my sets are calibrated to how I like to watch my shows. I not going to mess with those to compensate for the GUI smoke transparency setting.


That's an attitude not calibration or a defective television.


----------



## RunnerFL

squawk said:


> The design issue I raise is NOT just limited to accessing the To Do feature. It also goes to accessing "Managed Recordings," where sometimes I use the "Manual" recording feature."


Not everything can be a single button press away. Something has to be multiple presses away. DirecTV did testing and found that the ToDo list isn't accessed as often as things that are less keys away.

You'd have to sacrifice something else, or as you guys call it "bury", to bring ToDo up to being a single press. What would you do? Upset those who are hearing impaired and bury closed captioning so that the minority of you who feel the need to check ToDo can do so easily?


----------



## RunnerFL

Drucifer said:


> If you need to recalibrate your TV to read a GUI, I say there's something wrong with the GUI.


That is so completely wrong it's funny...


----------



## balboadave

RunnerFL said:


> Not everything can be a single button press away. Something has to be multiple presses away. DirecTV did testing and found that the ToDo list isn't accessed as often as things that are less keys away.
> 
> You'd have to sacrifice something else, or as you guys call it "bury", to bring ToDo up to being a single press. What would you do? Upset those who are hearing impaired and bury closed captioning so that the minority of you who feel the need to check ToDo can do so easily?


That's a miserable example. A few months ago, they went from 4 to 6 button presses to turn CC on, and from 4 to 5 to turn it off. CC is getting "buried" too.


----------



## RunnerFL

balboadave said:


> That's a miserable example. A few months ago, they went from 4 to 6 button presses to turn CC on, and from 4 to 5 to turn it off. CC is getting "buried" too.


It still gets my point across. If everything were a single button push away imagine the size of the remote control.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> It still gets my point across. If everything were a single button push away imagine the size of the remote control.


Or, just get one that does macros.


----------



## RunnerFL

Athlon646464 said:


> Or, just get one that does macros.


Nope, because then things wouldn't be a single button push away and people would still complain. If everything were one button push away everything would have its own physical button on the remote.


----------



## Athlon646464

RunnerFL said:


> Nope, because then things wouldn't be a single button push away and people would still complain. If everything were one button push away everything would have its own physical button on the remote.


Well, I was kidding a little of course.

But, after thinking about it a little, what's happening here is that everyone is debating over their remote's 'real estate'. Take the yellow button. Some would like it to go straight to their 'To Do List'. Some would like it to go straight to their 'CC' for example.

So perhaps a remote that does macros for your most used function on your button of choice would work.

Or, obviously, allow the user to assign their own functions on the D* remote (which will never happen - a support nightmare :eek2

BTW - I just bought a Harmony One for my mother-in-law for Christmas. It's freakin' awesome. I've been using an MX-500 going on 10 years now and I just may retire it....


----------



## JohnDG

Athlon646464 said:


> But, after thinking about it a little, what's happening here is that everyone is debating over their remote's 'real estate'. Take the yellow button. Some would like it to go straight to their 'To Do List'. Some would like it to go straight to their 'CC' for example.
> 
> So perhaps a remote that does macros for your most used function on your button of choice would work.


How about a fracking speed-dial like TiVo has had for years: Yellow button and 2: To Do list; Yellow button and 1: CC options; etc.

jdg


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Athlon646464 said:


> Well, I was kidding a little of course.
> 
> But, after thinking about it a little, what's happening here is that everyone is debating over their remote's 'real estate'. Take the yellow button. Some would like it to go straight to their 'To Do List'. Some would like it to go straight to their 'CC' for example.
> 
> So perhaps a remote that does macros for your most used function on your button of choice would work.
> 
> Or, obviously, allow the user to assign their own functions on the D* remote (which will never happen - a support nightmare :eek2
> 
> BTW - I just bought a Harmony One for my mother-in-law for Christmas. It's freakin' awesome. I've been using an MX-500 going on 10 years now and I just may retire it....


I think the remote needs one or two (two would be good) buttons that are capable of of macros. Maybe the next version...or not.

I use a universal to get rid of a table full of remotes but I chose the one I did because of macros.

Mike


----------



## Athlon646464

Mike Bertelson said:


> I think the remote needs one or two (two would be good) buttons that are capable of of macros. Maybe the next version...or not.
> 
> I use a universal to get rid of a table full of remotes but I chose the one I did because of macros.
> 
> Mike


Yup - the reason I bought the MX-500. Very powerful macro capability.


----------



## rta53

"Athlon646464" said:


> Yup - the reason I bought the MX-500. Very powerful macro capability.


So does this mean you can program it to go to the "to do" list with one button push? Can a Logitech Harmony do this? I have a Harmony 650 but I still mainly use my DTV remote. It's interesting that the 650 is rated the best seller for remotes at Amazon.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

rta53 said:


> So does this mean you can program it to go to the "to do" list with one button push? Can a Logitech Harmony do this? I have a Harmony 650 but I still mainly use my DTV remote. It's interesting that the 650 is rated the best seller for remotes at Amazon.


Technically no. It takes more than 5 steps to get to the To-Do list and Harmony's are limited to 5. However, there's a work around using learning in raw mode that might work.

Now if the DIRECTV OEM remote would handle a couple of macros I think people would be a lot happier.

Mike


----------



## Jon J

How does a macro work since the response time to a button push/command can vary so much? Many times the wait for a response can be as much as ten seconds.


----------



## Mike Greer

Careful what you wish for…. The new ‘HDGUI’ seems to be causing grief in my receivers. Am I alone in this?

I have 3 HR24-500s and 2 HR22s. The look is good I guess, scrolling through the guide on the HR22s is a bit faster but that’s about all the good. 

The trouble is that since getting the update a couple of weeks ago 1 of the HR24s has spontaneously rebooted 3 times (that I know of), another of the HR24s has restarted once. One of the reboots was during a football game and happened just as I tried to back up to look at something – bam – reboot. The neighbors over for the game were quite impressed that it took nearly 10 minutes to get back to the game! Why the hell does it take so long to boot up anyway?

All three HR24s are slower than they were in everything they do. Still much better than the HR22s but for an update that was supposed to speed things up they are noticeably slower in everything. Most annoying is that after a receiver has been sitting for a while and I hit ‘List’ it just sits there for a few seconds so I hit it again and then it picks up both button pushes so the list comes up then goes away…

The HR22s are a little faster scrolling through the guide but still have trouble responding to the remotes and scrolling through the playlist and other menus is just as slow as ever – including the 2-5 second pauses where nothing happens and then they play catch-up.

It also seems strange that they go to the trouble of an HD GUI but the guide still shows only shows 90 minutes at a time. Why not get more info with the extra room of HD?

Also unchanged in this ‘upgrade’ is my caller ID on the 2 of the HR24s – of my 5 receivers the caller ID works on the 2 HR22s and one of the HR24s. One HR24 is intermittent and one never works. If I move the receivers around the caller ID problems stay with the receivers… Not a huge deal but it would nice if the caller actually worked on the HR24s.

I also had hoped they would fix the MRV FFWD jump back trouble with this but coming out of FFWD on an HD recording over MRV still gives inconsistent results but always jumps back way too far. Works fine on local recordings and on MPEG2 remote recordings. No one said this would be fixed – I just was hoping to get lucky! 

Maybe in time they’ll fix the fix but at this point I’d rather have the old GUI back on the HR24s so I could have the speed back and lose the reboots.

Anyone have any suggestions? No external drives on any receiver and there is plenty of available space on each receiver. Using DECA with SWM16…


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Jon J said:


> How does a macro work since the response time to a button push/command can vary so much? Many times the wait for a response can be as much as ten seconds.


Wow, ten seconds is a long time. I can't say as I've seen that long time. However, on my universal I can input a delay between button presses. I don't have any in my macros but it can be done.

I don't know if any of the non PC programmables will do delays though.

Mike


----------



## nuspieds

Mike Greer said:


> All three HR24s are slower than they were in everything they do. Still much better than the HR22s but for an update that was supposed to speed things up they are noticeably slower in everything. Most annoying is that after a receiver has been sitting for a while and I hit 'List' it just sits there for a few seconds so I hit it again and then it picks up both button pushes so the list comes up then goes away&#8230;


Wow, how annoying!

I have one HR24-500, one HR20-700 and my HR24 has been behaving normally. After the HD GUI, I didn't notice any faster response from the HR24--but it was already fast, anyway. Response is definitely faster on the HR20 after the GUI upgrade.

The only response degradation I am noticing on _both_ boxes is Whole Home-related activities (starting play, deleting a recording). It's not horribly worse than before, but it is noticeable.


----------



## Athlon646464

I'm using the macro capability on my remote for larger tasks (turning stuff on and off, lighting, setting inputs etc.) rather than just going through D*'s menu system, so I'm not sure how it would handle any delays.

I'm sure it could be worked out, however.

Navigating the menu system is not a big deal to me, even getting tot he 'To Do' list occasionally, so I haven't tried.


----------



## cypherx

JohnDG said:


> How about a fracking speed-dial like TiVo has had for years: Yellow button and 2: To Do list; Yellow button and 1: CC options; etc.
> 
> jdg


Hmm, sort of like a QuickTune but for features. Maybe it would be cool if you could put features in QuickTune and not just limited to channels. A logo for manage recordings screen would fit nicely in there for me. And when other features come down the pipe, shortcuts to them as well.

Thing is that QuickTune is user configurable. Maybe that is the route to go?


----------



## squawk

RunnerFL said:


> Not everything can be a single button press away. Something has to be multiple presses away. DirecTV did testing and found that the ToDo list isn't accessed as often as things that are less keys away.
> 
> You'd have to sacrifice something else, or as you guys call it "bury", to bring ToDo up to being a single press. What would you do? Upset those who are hearing impaired and bury closed captioning so that the minority of you who feel the need to check ToDo can do so easily?


Where did I ever request that the To Do or Managed Recordings feature be a single button press? Don't read into something that is not there. What is there is a suggestion/request that some menus be accessible without having to hit 5-7 buttons. Don't think that's asking too much.


----------



## P Smith

Mike Greer said:


> ...
> It also seems strange that they go to the trouble of an HD GUI but the guide still shows only shows 90 minutes at a time. Why not get more info with the extra room of HD?
> &#8230;


I think the narrow window defined by a method of spooling EPG data: after reboot any box would have guide data for 2 hours; showing days of EPG require gathering more data by many hours. So the Guide grid has static design. So far.


----------



## Drucifer

cypherx said:


> Hmm, sort of like a *QuickTune but for features*. Maybe it would be cool if you could put features in QuickTune and not just limited to channels. A logo for manage recordings screen would fit nicely in there for me. And when other features come down the pipe, shortcuts to them as well.
> 
> Thing is that QuickTune is user configurable. Maybe that is the route to go?


Like a QuickMgr


----------



## bobcamp1

JohnDG said:


> How about a fracking speed-dial like TiVo has had for years: Yellow button and 2: To Do list; Yellow button and 1: CC options; etc.
> 
> jdg


Tivo changed the shortcuts between their SD and HD models, but here's what I used all the time in the SD model.

0 -- TiVo intro Animation (kids loved this)
1 -- Season Pass Manager a.k.a. the Prioritizer
2 -- To Do List
3 -- WishList (Keyword) Search
4 -- Search on Title only
5 -- Browse by Channel 
7 -- Set Up Manual Recording
8 -- TiVo Suggestions

I think the new THR22 has those same shortcuts.

D* could just use the Menu button. The Tivo button just takes you to "Tivo Central" which is their main menu. Once there, you press a number to use the shortcut.

There's no reason why D* can't do the same. Currently, entering a number will change the channel in the small window. But since no channel begins with '0', it could be menu-0-2 for the To Do list. '0' could also be some other key, like '-' or one of the colored keys.


----------



## cypherx

Drucifer said:


> Like a QuickMgr


Love it.

Yeah a 3 x 3 grid of anything. Channels / feature shortcuts / etc..

Push yellow or something to bring it up.
Use the arrows to select the icon you want, or since it's a 3 x 3 grid a number key corresponding with the tile:
1 2 3
4 5 6
7 8 9

Or exit to dismiss the dialog.

Now how to customize it, that is the question... Highlight the menu you want, press and hold yellow (or something) until a dialog comes up where you choose it's position in the 3 x 3 QuickMgr grid?


----------



## RunnerFL

squawk said:


> Don't think that's asking too much.


Clearly it is because we've been asking for it for years and it hasn't happened.


----------



## rmcii

I have 2 HR21-700's with MRV, both running 0x04E2. This evening the secondary box (in the office) popped up a prompt for the HDGUI and my wife clicked through both prompts, at which point the box restarted. When it came back up, it was still running 0x04E2, but all the local recordings (and ToDo list, scheduled recordings, etc) are lost. (Strange note, the networking options were not lost, it knew I had incorrectly named the DVR "OFFICEG" instead of "OFFICE").

Spoke to DTV CSR who was nice, and trying to be helpful kept wanting to try things on the primary box in the family room. After 2 hours of restarting both boxes multiple times, still no recovery on the HR21 in the office.

Both boxes were more than half full (close to 80% full) of recordings, now half of that is lost. Is there any magic to recovering lost recordings on an HR21, or has anyone else had a similar issue with the HDGUI update?

Extremely frustrated...


----------



## gregftlaud

Too much yick-yack going on not related to the new HD GUI!!!


----------



## hitokage

I'm reporting a problem with 0x057b (HD-GUI NR) on an HR21-200. The report number is 20111230-386C.

I've had an issue when using Search, selecting a program, and then viewing the upcoming showings differs from what I get if I pick the same show from the recorded programs list, and select View Upcoming. I've had this occur twice - View Upcoming from the recorded programs list seems to show all upcoming episodes, but the Search results list a few days (if anything) and no later broadcasts. The first time I did a menu reboot twice to flush the guide data, things were back to normal/working correctly, so I thought it may have just been a glitch. However today I had the same issue recur with two different shows from two different channels, so I reported it.


----------



## DogLover

rmcii said:


> I have 2 HR21-700's with MRV, both running 0x04E2. This evening the secondary box (in the office) popped up a prompt for the HDGUI and my wife clicked through both prompts, at which point the box restarted. When it came back up, it was still running 0x04E2, but all the local recordings (and ToDo list, scheduled recordings, etc) are lost. (Strange note, the networking options were not lost, it knew I had incorrectly named the DVR "OFFICEG" instead of "OFFICE").
> 
> Spoke to DTV CSR who was nice, and trying to be helpful kept wanting to try things on the primary box in the family room. After 2 hours of restarting both boxes multiple times, still no recovery on the HR21 in the office.
> 
> Both boxes were more than half full (close to 80% full) of recordings, now half of that is lost. Is there any magic to recovering lost recordings on an HR21, or has anyone else had a similar issue with the HDGUI update?
> 
> Extremely frustrated...


I am sure that this is very frustrating. Losing a large number of recordings has to be rough.

It might be a failing hard drive. On reboot, hard drive errors could have caused recordings to be lost. It's also possible that a hard drive problem is responsible for the DVR not updating the software. When the software is downloading, I assume it puts it on the hard drive temporarily. After downloading,it is checked to verify the download, before overwriting the old software. If the hard drive had errors that caused the download to not verify, that would cause the software to not update.

Of course, this is just a guess, and knowing what went wrong doesn't help get your recordings back. I know of no way to do that. However, if I were you, I might watch this DVR closely. If this problem was caused by a hard drive error, you may see more problems in the future.


----------



## Richierich

cypherx said:


> Hmm, sort of like a QuickTune but for features. Maybe it would be cool if you could put features in QuickTune and not just limited to channels. A logo for manage recordings screen would fit nicely in there for me. And when other features come down the pipe, shortcuts to them as well.
> 
> Thing is that QuickTune is user configurable. Maybe that is the route to go?


That would work for me!!!


----------



## Jon J

Mike Bertelson said:


> Wow, ten seconds is a long time.


Yes it is. This morning I had a black screen for 8 seconds when making my first channel change. After that it was the normal 3 to 5 seconds.


----------



## rta53

"rmcii" said:


> Both boxes were more than half full (close to 80% full) of recordings, now half of that is lost. Is there any magic to recovering lost recordings on an HR21, or has anyone else had a similar issue with the HDGUI update?
> 
> Extremely frustrated...


That's one thing that has concerned me. I usually keep a lot of shows in the bank to watch later. Would be a pain to lose them.


----------



## frankc98376

Received messages on both receivers on 12/22 saying basically welcome to the new HD GUI but no sign of anything still-no GUI change. Was that just a blast message that went out to all HD receivers?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Congratulations on your first post!

I expect that you'll be seeing it in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mike Greer

nuspieds said:


> Wow, how annoying!
> 
> I have one HR24-500, one HR20-700 and my HR24 has been behaving normally. After the HD GUI, I didn't notice any faster response from the HR24--but it was already fast, anyway. Response is definitely faster on the HR20 after the GUI upgrade.
> 
> The only response degradation I am noticing on _both_ boxes is Whole Home-related activities (starting play, deleting a recording). It's not horribly worse than before, but it is noticeable.


Last night I shut all the receivers down and unpluged the SWM power inserter to give everything a clean start. I plugged the SWM16 back in and then one at a time booted up the receivers... Hard to believe how long it takes even HR24-500s to boot up!

I'll give it a couple of days and see how it goes but just this morning I tried to play an MRV recording from one HR24 to another and got the 'no packets' message... Worked on the 2nd try...


----------



## mrphil

Mike Bertelson said:


> Technically no. It takes more than 5 steps to get to the To-Do list and Harmony's are limited to 5. However, there's a work around using learning in raw mode that might work.
> 
> Now if the DIRECTV OEM remote would handle a couple of macros I think people would be a lot happier.
> 
> Mike


A little off-topic, but since it was brought up, my Harmony One has a sequence I programmed in RAW mode with Down Down as one command, and Right Right as a second command. When finished, I have an icon labeled "To Do List" and the sequence for that (HR24-500) is:

Menu
Down Down (2 sequences - 1 command)
Right Right (2 Sequences - 1 command)
Select
Select

for a total of five commands, the maximum allowed. It works great. Here's a post regarding a custom command:

http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Harmony-Remotes-Programming/Sequence-with-more-than-5-commands/td-p/278472


----------



## rainydave

frankc98376 said:


> Received messages on both receivers on 12/22 saying basically welcome to the new HD GUI but no sign of anything still-no GUI change. Was that just a blast message that went out to all HD receivers?


I believe our area (Seattle/Tacoma) is slated to receive it on 1/4/2012.


----------



## nuspieds

Mike Greer said:


> Hard to believe how long it takes even HR24-500s to boot up!


No it isn't. 



Mike Greer said:


> I'll give it a couple of days and see how it goes but just this morning I tried to play an MRV recording from one HR24 to another and got the 'no packets' message... Worked on the 2nd try...


I used to get those frequently, but for the longest while, I have not. I can't even remember when was the last time...definitely many months ago. All I know is that I haven't changed anything (hardware or settings) in my setup, so I'm thinking that it must have been fixed by a firmware upgrade on either or both of my boxes.


----------



## Richierich

Mike Greer said:


> Last night I shut all the receivers down and unpluged the SWM power inserter to give everything a clean start. I plugged the SWM16 back in and then one at a time booted up the receivers... Hard to believe how long it takes even HR24-500s to boot up!
> 
> I'll give it a couple of days and see how it goes but just this morning I tried to play an MRV recording from one HR24 to another and got the 'no packets' message... Worked on the 2nd try...


Are you using your LAN Network or DECA???

I used to get those a lot before I switched from my own LAN Network to DECA and now I Never get them.


----------



## Mike Greer

nuspieds said:


> No it isn't.
> 
> I used to get those frequently, but for the longest while, I have not. I can't even remember when was the last time...definitely many months ago. All I know is that I haven't changed anything (hardware or settings) in my setup, so I'm thinking that it must have been fixed by a firmware upgrade on either or both of my boxes.





Richierich said:


> Are you using your LAN Network or DECA???
> 
> I used to get those a lot before I switched from my own LAN Network to DECA and now I Never get them.


Not sure what's up with that - I'm using DECA and haven't had that error since before I went with DECA... Maybe just a freak thing...


----------



## Richierich

Mike Greer said:


> Not sure what's up with that - I'm using DECA and haven't had that error since before I went with DECA... Maybe just a freak thing...


Yeah, maybe just an Error in Transmitting Packets.

That drove me to DECA and the Supported Directv WHDVR Service because I Never knew when it was going to happen.


----------



## mck024

"hitokage" said:


> I'm reporting a problem with 0x057b (HD-GUI NR) on an HR21-200. The report number is 20111230-386C.
> 
> I've had an issue when using Search, selecting a program, and then viewing the upcoming showings differs from what I get if I pick the same show from the recorded programs list, and select View Upcoming. I've had this occur twice - View Upcoming from the recorded programs list seems to show all upcoming episodes, but the Search results list a few days (if anything) and no later broadcasts. The first time I did a menu reboot twice to flush the guide data, things were back to normal/working correctly, so I thought it may have just been a glitch. However today I had the same issue recur with two different shows from two different channels, so I reported it.


I too have experienced this exact issue. Glad to know I'm not the only one. Will try flushing the guide data to see what happens.


----------



## hydroz_23

i have 5 hr2x's and 3 of them have the new guide. Everything i have seen states that it is supposed to be 1080p but 2 of them display the guide in 720p and the other one is 1080i. All tv's are 1080p capable and all the resolutions are set on boxes


----------



## Athlon646464

hydroz_23 said:


> i have 5 hr2x's and 3 of them have the new guide. Everything i have seen states that it is supposed to be 1080p but 2 of them display the guide in 720p and the other one is 1080i. All tv's are 1080p capable and all the resolutions are set on boxes


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I have not seen it stated anywhere that the 'guide' is supposed to be 1080p. Where did you see that?

When you are 'checking' the resolution, you are seeing the resolution of the program you are watching. D* just passes on to you what the original resolution is from the content provider. The new guide is in HD.

Most ABC/ESPN channels are in 720p, and most of the other broadcast/cable channels are in 1080i. Some PPV and VOD programs can be downloaded and watched in 1080p.

By the way, all of the resolutions you listed are HD resolutions.


----------



## dpeters11

I think if you are watching a 1080p VOD, the guide will be in 1080p. I can't test that as my 1080p set isn't supported, but makes sense. I don't think it would help things if the receiver had to change resolutions every time you went into the guide.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

hydroz_23 said:


> i have 5 hr2x's and 3 of them have the new guide. Everything i have seen states that it is supposed to be 1080p but 2 of them display the guide in 720p and the other one is 1080i. All tv's are 1080p capable and all the resolutions are set on boxes


When you check the resolution of a TV it's displaying what the channel is broadcast in. If you're on a 720p station your TV will show the resolution at 720p.

The Guide, List, etc will not cause a change in the output resolution.

Welcome to DBSTalk. :welcome_s

Mike


----------



## Laxguy

dpeters11 said:


> I think if you are watching a 1080p VOD, the guide will be in 1080p. I can't test that as my 1080p set isn't supported, but makes sense. I don't think it would help things if the receiver had to change resolutions every time you went into the guide.


As a practical matter, for such a static picture, the Guide being in 1080i, p or 720p is of academic interest only. Unless one wants to watch the PIG for any length of time! YMMV.


----------



## hydroz_23

Athlon646464 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> I have not seen it stated anywhere that the 'guide' is supposed to be 1080p. Where did you see that?


Dazzling New Look and Feel A sleeker, more streamlined on-screen guide makes controlling your DIRECTV system a supremely intuitive and enjoyable experience. And the guide itself is in 1080p HD, making it as visually stunning as your favorite movies.*

Full page - h t t p://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hd_guide



Athlon646464 said:


> When you are 'checking' the resolution, you are seeing the resolution of the program you are watching. D* just passes on to you what the original resolution is from the content provider. The new guide is in HD.
> 
> Most ABC/ESPN channels are in 720p, and most of the other broadcast/cable channels are in 1080i. Some PPV and VOD programs can be downloaded and watched in 1080p.
> 
> By the way, all of the resolutions you listed are HD resolutions.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## dpeters11

"Laxguy" said:


> As a practical matter, for such a static picture, the Guide being in 1080i, p or 720p is of academic interest only. Unless one wants to watch the PIG for any length of time! YMMV.


No, I agree with that.


----------



## P Smith

I did explain before - the guide/menu/STB graphic is just overlay (another layer) over video picture, so it's has a 'resolution' of the video mode: 720x480; 1280x720; 1920x1080, and follow video interlacing "i" or "p". Simply, the graphic itself is just additive video plan.


----------



## Laxguy

hydroz_23 said:


> Dazzling New Look and Feel A sleeker, more streamlined on-screen guide makes controlling your DIRECTV system a supremely intuitive and enjoyable experience. And the guide itself is in 1080p HD, making it as visually stunning as your favorite movies.*
> 
> Full page - h t t p://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/hd_guide


*Dazzling New Look and Feel!!!*

You forgot to emphasize the Dazzle! 


I couldn't copy in the asterisked points, but I don't see whey they didn't just say "HD" instead of 1080p, which will be seen rarely by many, and never by a lot. Oh, well, Marketing has to do their thing.....


----------



## gregftlaud

Ok, this is the 3rd sunday in a row since the new HD GUI was installed my tv apps stopped loading after tuning to an NFL Sunday Ticket channel. Tuning back to non NFL doesnt get them to work somehow tuning to a Sunday Ticket channel seems to make the apps stopped working (at least for me). When i right click it says they are loading but the sidebar just never comes up. Test my internet connect---fine. Test my network services ----fine. 3 Sunday's in a row i've had to restart my receiver to get my apps to start loading again. 

Tuning to a Sunday Ticket channel 3 Sunday's in a row and then the Apps dont load just cannot be a coincedence. Guess i wont have to worry about it anymore now though since the regular nfl season is over. 

Didnt have this issue either before the new HD GUI came out.


----------



## Juppers

So how do we get the guide and menus to show on secondary sets without having to cripple the main hd set? That "feature" is extremely annoying and not a pleasant surprise.


----------



## litzdog911

Juppers said:


> So how do we get the guide and menus to show on secondary sets without having to cripple the main hd set? That "feature" is extremely annoying and not a pleasant surprise.


See the workarounds here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200138


----------



## kenmoo

Drucifer said:


> The bigness is annoying because it occasionally blocks out something -- be it the score of a game, CC or sub-title text, etc.
> 
> In this case, it's a great example of going overboard with the solid black and the non-transparency of the smoke transparency border. Especially considering in HD, neither is needed to see the Time Bar.


I just got the new HD GUI on all 3 of my receivers today. Seems like a lot of DMA's should have been in today's release based on the schedule. I went back on this thread to day one and read to page 20 and the above 2 quotes sum up my feelings on the new status/progress bar. It looks nice but is a step backwards for us that like to read the bottom info while skipping, FF'ing or RW'ing. Other than that the GUI is wonderful to me and definitely faster.

Agreed it's an easy step to "exit" out of the banner but why does it have to be so large and non-transparent in the first place. Was the decision to make it larger and opaque instead of transparent something required by the software design or coding? Or was it just a design choice that someone thought looked nice? IMO, it needs to be made smaller and/or transparent.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, I haven't read any comments save two that thought it should be bigger! I'm pretty sure it'll get right sized one day.


----------



## rhurson

Boy I'm glad they did this(not). I can think of at least 5 large AMX / Crestron installations I have done in the past where the composite feed was routed to the touchpanels and the HD feed ran to HDTV's. I'm sure my phone will be ringing tonight/tommorw since this update hit my area today. I guess I should start stocking up on component to composite adapters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

You probably should stock up on those. They're a pretty good value.


----------



## litzdog911

rhurson said:


> Boy I'm glad they did this(not). I can think of at least 5 large AMX / Crestron installations I have done in the past where the composite feed was routed to the touchpanels and the HD feed ran to HDTV's. I'm sure my phone will be ringing tonight/tommorw since this update hit my area today. I guess I should start stocking up on component to composite adapters.


Think of it as a "business opportunity" to go back to those customers and maybe sell them additional goodies


----------



## Karen

I got the HD Guide this morning. It looks nice, but I'm disappointed that it doesn't show a longer time frame and more channels. I already knew that, but wanted to say it anyway... <g>

I just had my first problem. I was watching the Sacramento Kings game in HD on channel 699-1 when I got a popup telling me that the channel had to be changed to record Hot In Cleveland on channel 304. I didn't think I had any other program scheduled to be recorded, but told it ok anyway. It did not actually change the channel, but changed the resolution on the current channel to SD... I used the remote to change the channel to one that I knew was in HD then changed it back to 699-1. HD was back! 

To summarize:

1) Popup saying to change channel when it was not needed.
2)Current channel changed from HD to SD.

I have an HR24-500 running release 0x57b.


----------



## JohnDG

Pretty much repeating other commments:

1) Black banner: doesn't anybody on the fracking design team watch football and use the 30 second slip? Brain-dead design. 

2) I access the ToDo list frequently looking for conflicts. Real pain-in-the-ass now. They need to add some shortcuts for frequently accessed menu items.

3) I'm also seeing the "can't change back from 480p" problem after I'm finished using my DVD recorder. Resolution button on the remote doesn't work. Have to turn the receiver off/on. Note that I only have 480i/1080i setup in my resolution options as I have an older HDTV, so changing to 480p as the default it an annoyance. If I'm going to record, I have to change resolution to 480i before accessing the recorder to avoid any issues.

4) I'm also seeing something else: the channel buffer when the DVR is off seems to no longer be 90 minutes. I often set the DVR to a news channel before I retire for the night and it has always had 90 minutes of content buffered the next day when I turned the DVR back on. Now it looks like 30 minutes? Anybody else see this or was this a one-off on the first after the download? 

All-in-all, a waste of time and resources IMHO.

jdg


----------



## sfpegasus

Juppers said:


> So how do we get the guide and menus to show on secondary sets without having to cripple the main hd set? That "feature" is extremely annoying and not a pleasant surprise.





litzdog911 said:


> See the workarounds here ....
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200138


Not acceptable, in my opinion. I have a widescreen TV (see signature) in the kitchen being driven by the composite port that has always shown a proper (widescreen) image in any resolution selected by the receiver, including the guide. It was just one of those things that "worked" out of the box so I didn't give it much more thought.

Now I have to use "workarounds" to see the guide?  It's easier to go to the living room and see the guide!


----------



## Laxguy

JohnDG said:


> Pretty much repeating other commments:
> 
> 1) Black banner: doesn't anybody on the fracking design team watch football and use the 30 second slip? Brain-dead design.
> 
> All-in-all, a waste of time and resources IMHO.
> 
> jdg


Use 30 SKIP, not slip. Perfect for most play sequences except hurry-up offenses.

And nobody has a humble opinion any more!


----------



## kenmoo

Laxguy said:


> Use 30 SKIP, not slip. Perfect for most play sequences except hurry-up offenses.
> 
> Good work around but not a fix. Needs to be corrected IMO. Lot's of times the Skip misses plays these days. With Slip at least one can see the action and press play while in Slip mode and catch the play.


----------



## mx6bfast

kenmoo said:


> Laxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use 30 SKIP, not slip. Perfect for most play sequences except hurry-up offenses.
> 
> Good work around but not a fix. Needs to be corrected IMO. Lot's of times the Skip misses plays these days. With Slip at least one can see the action and press play while in Slip mode and catch the play.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, will miss Oregon's and OSU's offensive plays, for example.
Click to expand...


----------



## jahgreen

I think when Shakespeare wrote "Much Ado About Nothing" he was thinking of the HD GUI.

Got it Jan. 4, used it, not impressed. I hope not a lot of resources went into it.

Plus, now I have to re-program my remote to have one-button access to the To Do list.

Oh well.


----------



## RunnerFL

sfpegasus said:


> It's easier to go to the living room and see the guide!


Problem solved then.


----------



## Laxguy

kenmoo said:


> Laxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use 30 SKIP, not slip. Perfect for most play sequences except hurry-up offenses.
> 
> Good work around but not a fix. Needs to be corrected IMO. Lot's of times the Skip misses plays these days. With Slip at least one can see the action and press play while in Slip mode and catch the play.
> 
> 
> 
> Then just use the FF button, hitting Exit the second you hit ->->. or hit the Back 5 seconds button.
Click to expand...


----------



## grooves12

Why are all of the onscreen GUI element opaque? A HUGE step backwards IMO.

They all take up way too much of the screen and are ugly and distracting.


----------



## cosmobug

ssieber said:


> Got the update this morning, but now my DVR won't recognize my external eSata drive. I have turned off and reset several times, but the internal drive keeps showing. Any thoughts?


Same thing here...HR22/100 updated to 0x57b last night (2AM) and noticed when I got home today it was booted to internal drive. Multiple resets and power cycles (both box and drive) and it will not come up on the external drive. Never had this problem previously. Searched Google, here, and other sites without success. A solution would be appreciated.


----------



## Juppers

I like how the best workaround to restoring the guide on all outputs involves purchasing more items. Or DirecTV could realize what they have done is stupid and fix it. They have broken several of my viewing sets and my slingbox in one poorly thought out decision. It's amazing they can down rez and push out what you are watching on all outputs, but can't figure out how to do that with their own menus and guide, which is almost exactly the same as before under a new color scheme and rearranging the menus a little bit. 

Also, the recording light on the front of the receiver seems to only work occasionally now. Usually a reboot will kick start it back into working, but should that be needed to toggle a led when the unit is recording? How many years have they been working on these things now?


----------



## Davenlr

Juppers said:


> I like how the best workaround to restoring the guide on all outputs involves purchasing more items. Or DirecTV could realize what they have done is stupid and fix it.


DirecTV is in the satellite business. Their business model is based on One or more primary DVR's, and a receiver at each TV. They want the $6 for each TV. Their solution will be to get a receiver for each TV. They could care less if you have to buy extra equipment so you can piggy back a second TV from the first without paying that $6. They want their $6. Order another receiver


----------



## RunnerFL

Juppers said:


> Or DirecTV could realize what they have done is stupid and fix it.


They know exactly what they've done and they did it on purpose. They did it to get speed out of the boxes, plain and simple.


----------



## RunnerFL

Davenlr said:


> DirecTV is in the satellite business. Their business model is based on One or more primary DVR's, and a receiver at each TV. They want the $6 for each TV. Their solution will be to get a receiver for each TV. They could care less if you have to buy extra equipment so you can piggy back a second TV from the first without paying that $6. They want their $6. Order another receiver


:up:


----------



## mx6bfast

Laxguy said:


> kenmoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then just use the FF button, hitting Exit the second you hit ->->. or hit the Back 5 seconds button.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how a good work around has multiple steps, where if you get slow response from the remote and you exit 1 too many times it exits out of the recording.
Click to expand...


----------



## Laxguy

mx6bfast said:


> Laxguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it how a good work around has multiple steps, where if you get slow response from the remote and you exit 1 too many times it exits out of the recording.
> 
> 
> 
> My workaround has *one *more step, and *you immediately hit Exit once*, and once only, to remove the Progress Bar. It's never failed, and I do so dozens of times a day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Clemsole

We got the new software two nights ago and it sucks. Both the HR20-700 & HR22-100 run slower and the black screen is totaly stupid, a 2 year old could have come up with a better color choice and display. Very poor judgment on the porgramers and supervisor that allowed this release. They all should be fired!!!


----------



## Laxguy

Clemsole said:


> We got the new software two nights ago and it sucks. Both the HR20-700 & HR22-100 run slower and the black screen is totaly stupid, a 2 year old could have come up with a better color choice and display. Very poor judgment on the porgramers and supervisor that allowed this release. They all should be fired!!!


Aside from that, how is your TV experience??

TRy this: before you go to bed, reset the sets twice within 30 minutes. That will clear the Guide, which _might_ be part of the problem. It will take some time to repopulate the Guide, but this could speed up your experience, as it has for thousands of others. Wait 48 hours before making judgement.

Good luck.


----------



## CATCRAW

We received the update on both of our receivers and boy is it FAST. We did not need to reset or do anything worked great from the beginning. We love the new Black & White color scheme. It makes it really clear and easy to see. I know others have complained that they hate it. Keep in mind, it is a matter of opinion, of which we are all entitled. No complaints here!


----------



## keith_benedict

I really dislike what they did with Parental Controls. Now I have to choose "Unlock All" or "Unlock 4 Hours" before entering my passcode if I access the Parental Controls from the Menu. "Unlock 4 Hours" should be the default, not "Unlock All".

I think this is a really big oversight on Directv's part.

I realize I can use the Info bar, but that requires more clicks (and the Info bar tends to be laggy).


----------



## eileen22

"cosmobug" said:


> Same thing here...HR22/100 updated to 0x57b last night (2AM) and noticed when I got home today it was booted to internal drive. Multiple resets and power cycles (both box and drive) and it will not come up on the external drive. Never had this problem previously. Searched Google, here, and other sites without success. A solution would be appreciated.


As someone with an eSATA external drive who is scheduled to get the update next week, I am concerned about this problem that I have seen multiple users report. I don't spend a lot of time on this forum, so I don't know if the others were able to solve their issue and get the external drive to boot up. Is there anything I can do proactively to ensure this doesn't happen to me before the update is pushed out to my HR200-700, and if not, what is the solution if this does happen? My internal drive was failing, which is the main reason I got the external, so I don't even know if it would successfully receive the update and boot up. Thanks.


----------



## hasan

eileen22 said:


> As someone with an eSATA external drive who is scheduled to get the update next week, I am concerned about this problem that I have seen multiple users report. I don't spend a lot of time on this forum, so I don't know if the others were able to solve their issue and get the external drive to boot up. Is there anything I can do proactively to ensure this doesn't happen to me before the update is pushed out to my HR200-700, and if not, what is the solution if this does happen? My internal drive was failing, which is the main reason I got the external, so I don't even know if it would successfully receive the update and boot up. Thanks.


The "drive" doesn't receive the update, flash ram or novram does, so if you get the update pushed to your receiver, it will "function" with whatever drive it recognizes on boot up. I have an HR20-700 and about 1/3 of the time, the eSATA is not recognized upon the first reboot. What has worked is to let the system come up and fully settle on the internal drive (just a few minutes after the picture reappears), then do a menu reset (not a red button reset).

When it comes back up, the external drive is the one being used.

There is a more exhaustive procedure (similar to putting the eSATA on the first time) on the forum, that involves powering down the HR20 and unplugging it and unplugging the usb cable to the eSATA, then plugging in the eSATA usb and power, then power the eSATA back up (allowing it to fully spin up), then powering the HR20 back up ...that should allow the eSATA to be recognized.

I haven't had to do the latter. A menu reset has always brought it back.


----------



## Richierich

Sometimes the eSATA Controller is Slow to respond to the DVR and so the DVR thinks it doesn't have anything connected to the eSATA Port so it chooses to Boot up with the Internal Drive which is why I choose to buy Owned DVRs so I can Replace the hard drive with a 2 TB Drive and have less noise and not have an External Drive Enclosure hanging off of it. Also, eliminates Rebooting using the Internal Drive and not using the External Drive.


----------



## Juppers

Davenlr said:


> DirecTV is in the satellite business. Their business model is based on One or more primary DVR's, and a receiver at each TV. They want the $6 for each TV. Their solution will be to get a receiver for each TV. They could care less if you have to buy extra equipment so you can piggy back a second TV from the first without paying that $6. They want their $6. Order another receiver


Umm... HR34?


----------



## Juppers

RunnerFL said:


> They know exactly what they've done and they did it on purpose. They did it to get speed out of the boxes, plain and simple.


They failed. It's still slow and randomly lagged while missing key presses.


----------



## RunnerFL

Juppers said:


> They failed. It's still slow and randomly lagged while missing key presses.


Not on my units, and the units of the majority of people here. My units have sped up a lot.


----------



## RunnerFL

Juppers said:


> Umm... HR34?


What about it? The HR34 still isn't specifically designed to piggy back other TV's. Even using RVU you have to have a client at each TV which is $6 a month.


----------



## Richierich

Juppers said:


> They failed. It's still slow and randomly lagged while missing key presses.


Not on my 7 DVRs so you must have a hard drive problem and you may need to replace your DVR sometime soon.


----------



## CenturyBreak

Juppers said:


> They failed. It's still slow and randomly lagged while missing key presses.





RunnerFL said:


> Not on my units, and the units of the majority of people here. My units have sped up a lot.





Richierich said:


> Not on my 7 DVRs so you must have a hard drive problem and you may need to replace your DVR sometime soon.


Lucky you. On my HR20, it's a *LOT* slower! Hitting 'menu' brings up the background of the UI almost instantly, but it takes a couple of seconds for the menu item to populate. Accessing the list takes between 6 and 10 seconds for the list to come up. My HR23 is also now slightly slower than before, but not as horrible as the HR20.

Worse is the inconsistency with response to key presses. I can now no longer use macros with my Harmony remote (to access 'Manage Recordings', for instance) ... well, I suppose I could, but I'd have to set it to have an inter-key delay of at least 2 seconds. 

We can assume that no-one at Direct actually tested the UI with an HR20.


----------



## RunnerFL

CenturyBreak said:


> We can assume that no-one at Direct actually tested the UI with an HR20.


That would be an incorrect assumption on your part.


----------



## Davenlr

CenturyBreak said:


> We can assume that no-one at Direct actually tested the UI with an HR20.


You would be assuming incorrectly.


----------



## CenturyBreak

RunnerFL said:


> That would be an incorrect assumption on your part.





Davenlr said:


> You would be assuming incorrectly.


Thanks for the 'helpful suggestions' in dealing with my apparently isolated rubbish performance from my HR20 after the 'upgrade'.

No... wait. It's not isolated, as I'm not the only one with complaints about the UI on the HR20! 

Now... does anyone have actual helpful suggestions?


----------



## nuspieds

Juppers said:


> They failed. It's still slow and randomly lagged while missing key presses.


_Definitely_ not on my my units, either.


----------



## litzdog911

CenturyBreak said:


> ....
> 
> Now... does anyone have actual helpful suggestions?


Get a replacement DVR.


----------



## cosmobug

Hasan, Thanks for the insight...I will try the menu reset. However, I have done multiple "power pull" resets with no success yet so I am not very confident it will work.


----------



## cosmobug

cosmobug said:


> Hasan, Thanks for the insight...I will try the menu reset. However, I have done multiple "power pull" resets with no success yet so I am not very confident it will work.


Nope...no dice. HR22 still booting to internal drive. FWIW, HR20 in the bedroom booted to external drive just fine. :-(


----------



## inkahauts

CenturyBreak said:


> Thanks for the 'helpful suggestions' in dealing with my apparently isolated rubbish performance from my HR20 after the 'upgrade'.
> 
> No... wait. It's not isolated, as I'm not the only one with complaints about the UI on the HR20!
> 
> Now... does anyone have actual helpful suggestions?


Try clearing the NVRAM.

On your remote press red-red-blue-blue-yellow-green while tuned to channel 1

If that doesn't help at all, also try doing a simple menu reset twice in a row to completely flush all your guide data and then give it two days to completely repopulate, possibly a little longer than that even.

I can tell you my hr20's, all four of them are moving at a nice brisk pace, as fast as I have ever seen them, so something is definetly up with your particular machine.


----------



## RunnerFL

CenturyBreak said:


> Thanks for the 'helpful suggestions' in dealing with my apparently isolated rubbish performance from my HR20 after the 'upgrade'.
> 
> No... wait. It's not isolated, as I'm not the only one with complaints about the UI on the HR20!
> 
> Now... does anyone have actual helpful suggestions?


You weren't asking for suggestions you were complaining and assuming.

You could try clearing your guide cache by rebooting twice within a 30 minute period. It will then take 48 hours to rebuild your cache but after that you should be good. If not it may be time to call DirecTV and tell them you're having issues.


----------



## RunnerFL

cosmobug said:


> Hasan, Thanks for the insight...I will try the menu reset. However, I have done multiple "power pull" resets with no success yet so I am not very confident it will work.


"power pull" resets are never good and could leave to drive issues. You should always reboot with the menu option.


----------



## P Smith

cosmobug said:


> Nope...no dice. HR22 still booting to internal drive. FWIW, HR20 in the bedroom booted to external drive just fine. :-(


I would try use flashlight to check if the DVR's eSATA socket is clean; could be mfg error - someone forgot to connect/solder short internal SATA cable to main PCB.


----------



## smokeybandit

I received this update a month ago on my old HR22-100.

I just got a HR23-700 due to the free "customer loyalty" perk to replace it with, however, it of course still has the old UI on it.

I tried to force the software update to get the new UI, but no luck. Should I just give it a few days or is there something else I should do?


----------



## dpeters11

I hate to say it, but unless your old DVR was having problems, the HR23 isn't much of an upgrade. The only real benefit is no BBC needed in a non SWM environment.


----------



## smokeybandit

I got this new one because recently my HR22 was randomly getting 771 errors in the evening. The only solution I found was to reset the receiver, or disconnect both cables for 10 seconds. I saw the free deal, assuming it was an HR24. I guess since it was free, they were just getting rid of HR23s.

Unfortunately, the problem returned last night w/the new DVR. 

If I'm not gaining much with the 23, I may just de-activate it and stick with the 22.


----------



## dpeters11

If you don't have SWM, the fact that you got it on the 23 rules out issues with the BBCs. What are your signal strengths?


----------



## Drucifer

smokeybandit said:


> I received this update a month ago on my old HR22-100.
> 
> I just got a HR23-700 due to the free "customer loyalty" perk to replace it with, however, it of course still has the old UI on it.
> 
> I tried to force the software update to get the new UI, but no luck. Should I just give it a few days or is there something else I should do?


Until the HDGUI is the only GUI, the SDGUI will be in the stream most waking hours. Your receiver should get the upgrade within a week during the wee hours when the HDGUI is stream to DMAs that have it.


----------



## Drucifer

smokeybandit said:


> I got this new one because recently my HR22 was randomly getting* 771 errors in the evening*. The only solution I found was to reset the receiver, or disconnect both cables for 10 seconds. I saw the free deal, assuming it was an HR24. I guess since it was free, they were just getting rid of HR23s.
> 
> Unfortunately, the problem returned last night w/the new DVR.
> 
> If I'm not gaining much with the 23, I may just de-activate it and stick with the 22.


That suggest it is a temperature issue with an outside connection.


----------



## smokeybandit

dpeters11 said:


> If you don't have SWM, the fact that you got it on the 23 rules out issues with the BBCs. What are your signal strengths?


In Central Maryland

101

96 96 95 97 92 199 95 100
96 96 95 97 92 100 93 100
89 100 95 97 92 100 93 100
92 93 95 32 96 100 95 100

110 
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 95
NA 96 NA 97 NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

119

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA 99 0 100
0 100 100 99 0 100 95 100

99(C)

80 78 77 78 79 76 77 77
80 76 79 76 85 77 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

99(s)

68 0 60 0 78 49 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA 94 56
47 0 0 61 67 47 95 88
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103(s)

0 16 0 31 0 0 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA 86 76
0 0 95 76 0 0 72 71
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103(ca)

NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
77 45 77 49 67 41 73 46
71 41 74 47 64 38 72 47
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

103(cb)

80 69 79 69 78 67 78 70
77 64 78 68 76 60 NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## RobertE

Your signals are crap on 99/103. No amount of box swapping will fix that. You need someone to look over your setup, including alignment, cabling and fittings.


----------



## cosmobug

P Smith said:


> I would try use flashlight to check if the DVR's eSATA socket is clean; could be mfg error - someone forgot to connect/solder short internal SATA cable to main PCB.


Thanks for the suggestion but maybe you missed that it was working fine for the last year or more before the update...the day of the update it suddenly refuses to boot to it. Doubt it is coincidence. It is definitely spinning up and active, but the box refuses to use it. I am not the only one with this problem. In any case, I disconnected and reconnected the eSATA (in between reboots) already with no improvement.

As for the power-pull reboots, it is standard procedure when it fails to boot (or recognize) to the external drive to remove power from both the drive and the receiver and power back up the drive first, wait a minute or so, then power the receiver. I know soft reboots are better, but sometimes more extreme measures are required. It obviously did a soft reboot when it automatically updated the software and I suspect that is when it did not come back up on the external.

Problem now is I don't think I can really verify if it is a drive malfunction without losing my existing recordings. :nono2: If I hook it up to a different box it will reformat and pair to that machine, I think. I suspect the box though....


----------



## Richierich

cosmobug said:


> If I hook it up to a different box it will reformat and pair to that machine, I think. I suspect the box though....


It will not Reformat if you put it in another DVR. It will display the Recordings but you will Not be able to View them as the RID # of the former DVR is encoded in the Header of the Recordings and doesn't match the RID # of the Current DVR.

We have asked Directv to use the User Account # instead and perhaps soon that may happen.


----------



## islesfan

Well, its been awhile since this problem has come up, but remember when you would set your SD aspect ratio to "crop" and it would super-stretch the image? Well, since the new GUI the problem has returned in reverse. When I'm watching a show in SD that is letterboxed, I set the format to "crop" and it works until the first trick play. As soon as I skip or FF, the picture goes back to letterboxed (original format) but the HR20 still says it is in "cropped" mode. I have to cycle through the four settings to get back to cropped picture.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

I'm thrilled with the new guide. Just the look and feel of it. The only thing I'm missing now is when I select cast & crew, I am missing the thumbnails of actors/actresses, year birth, birth place and filmograhy (sp?). Hope they will bring it back later on.


----------



## dpeters11

Give it about 48 hours.


----------



## BennyGregg

I forced 0x576 in November on my 21-700 and just got delivered 0x57b because it was my time. Big improvements over the old GUI. But the Quicktune lag time is not good; anybody know if Dtv is trying to, or could, to improve Quicktune?


----------



## sbelmont

islesfan said:


> Well, its been awhile since this problem has come up, but remember when you would set your SD aspect ratio to "crop" and it would super-stretch the image? Well, since the new GUI the problem has returned in reverse. When I'm watching a show in SD that is letterboxed, I set the format to "crop" and it works until the first trick play. As soon as I skip or FF, the picture goes back to letterboxed (original format) but the HR20 still says it is in "cropped" mode. I have to cycle through the four settings to get back to cropped picture.


I noticed this also. I've found to correct this you can press the menu button then exit button and the format is corrected. I had to do it multiple times last night watching a recorded Top Gear episode.


----------



## Rockermann

islesfan said:


> ...When I'm watching a show in SD...


Whaa?? Watch in SD? People still do that?


----------



## dennisj00

If you got the update last night, the QT speed should improve within 24 hours.


----------



## bobcamp1

New guide looks great on a 50" Plasma HDTV, except for solid instead of translucent backgrounds.

New guide doesn't look so good on an old 36" SDTV in 480p or 480i. The font is too small and skinny and the gray on black is difficult to read.

It got put on an HR24 and an H24. H24 is a little slower to respond to remote buttons (this is 72 hours after the update), but guide is faster, overall speed is the same. HR24-200 is the same speed but 24 hours have not elapsed yet.

Edit: Backgrounds are translucent, but barely. I still really can't see what's underneath it.

Also, the smallest font used on the info bar is too small, even for a 50" HDTV, when viewed at a proper distance of 10 feet. The fonts on the progress bar on the bottom could also be larger.


----------



## kmcnamara

Both HR24's and the H23 got the update night before last. Overall I like it - the text is much sharper. However, I think the font size is too small. I'm reading it from across the room on a 32" TV and, while I can read it, it's a little uncomfortably small now.


----------



## kayur

Overall I like the new HD GUI. However, I'm a little disappointed in the Playlist. I was expecting the option to display the Playlist in Poster format as you can with the iPad app. If they can do it for Movie listings I don't understand why they didn't do it for the Playlist too. Also, programs which are greyed out in the Playlist are almost impossible to read. If they stick with only the list view then I'd recommend choosing a different color than grey to indicate programs which are not "new". 

Finally, agree with everyone else on the size/opaqueness of the progress bar background.


----------



## bigrig

Yeah, grey font on black background is bad. Only revealed now that we have the benefit of 20/20 hindsight!


----------



## ATARI

Received the new HDGUI on my HR20 yesterday. Very slow to respond (if at all) to remote commands. Letting it sit and spin for 24 hours. See how it is tonight.


----------



## ATARI

ATARI said:


> Received the new HDGUI on my HR20 yesterday. Very slow to respond (if at all) to remote commands. Letting it sit and spin for 24 hours. See how it is tonight.


I'm happy to report things are back to normal remote-response wise. And the guide is super-quick and high-def.


----------



## braven

January 12th has come and gone and still no HD Guide. Typical.


----------



## robertk328

braven said:


> January 12th has come and gone and still no HD Guide. Typical.


Where in PA are you? Some areas changed dates.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


----------



## braven

robertk328 said:


> Where in PA are you? Some areas changed dates.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2938556&postcount=8


Harrisburg area. Doesn't look like the date was changed.


----------



## RunnerFL

braven said:


> January 12th has come and gone and still no HD Guide. Typical.


There's nothing in PA on the schedule for 1/12.


----------



## RunnerFL

braven said:


> Harrisburg area. Doesn't look like the date was changed.


You must not have looked very closely. In the spreadsheet at the link you were given Harrisburg is listed as 1/19.


----------



## braven

I didn't open the spread sheet. I looked at the list provided in the thread. So it's been moved to the 19th? Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## ddebrunner

The H21/200 (receiver only) had a show paused from a remote HR using MRV
I then changed channel directly to a network channel (press '2' and wait).

The channel changed correctly but the bottom of the display had the graphic for a DVR, showing the program was a few minutes in and showing a pause icon. Seems like the H21 thought it was a DVR for a few seconds on live tv.

Release 0x457B


----------



## adkinsjm

"braven" said:


> I didn't open the spread sheet. I looked at the list provided in the thread. So it's been moved to the 19th? Gotcha. Thanks.


Wrong thread to ask about when you'll get it.


----------



## braven

adkinsjm said:


> Wrong thread to ask about when you'll get it.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mike_TV

StHalcyon said:


> My HR24/500 was updated to 0x4dc, and my HR23/700 was updated to 0x4d4.
> 
> 0x4dc has the HD gui, 0x4d4 doesn't. But that's not the problem.
> 
> My problem is that on both receivers, whether it is a live show or a show DVR'ed, I am getting extremely serious pixelation during moderate scene pans, or during scenes with too many contrasting colors in the scene. I started noticing it with tonight's episode of Terra Nova, then House. There are ghosting effects too. I was so bothered that I checked if the software had changed, and voila.
> 
> Anybody experiencing this issue too?


I'm seeing this too and came here to see if others have noticed this. I wish there was a thread to discuss/track issues with the HD GUI on it's own and not intermixed with "when will I get it?" posts.

So far I've seen...

1) PIG video window ratio is off
2) Pixelation during pans
3) Audio drop outs 
4) Scrub bar blocks out burned in closed caption during pause - would love to have some GUI preferences or themes available
5) Showroom not working


----------



## gully_foyle

inkahauts said:


> When you pause, press exit once, the progress bar will go away and twill still have a paused screen. Also works when you are in ffwd or rewd.


Either this has changed on the [um] version you are using, or this actually exits the recording, not the scroll bar display. I rarely view Live TV (except for news) so playback behavior is paramount.


----------



## Richierich

gully_foyle said:


> Either this has changed on the [um] version you are using, or this actually exits the recording, not the scroll bar display. I rarely view Live TV (except for news) so playback behavior is paramount.


How long do you wait to hit the Exit Button? If you wait too long it will then Exit and Not Clear the Screen.


----------



## RunnerFL

gully_foyle said:


> Either this has changed on the [um] version you are using, or this actually exits the recording, not the scroll bar display. I rarely view Live TV (except for news) so playback behavior is paramount.


The Exit button has always made the trickplay bar go away during pause, ff, rw, etc.


----------



## finaldiet

Like the new GUI. Both HR24-500s are working and very fast. Did have to search for a few things but always do with changes.


----------



## cypherx

I noticed they finally changed channel 1 to reflect how to's for the new HdGUI. When did they do that? Guess the majority of customers have it now, right?


----------



## Richierich

Channel 1 for Information has been there quite awhile as I have seen it every time I go there to Clear NVRAM.


----------



## cypherx

"Richierich" said:


> Channel 1 for Information has been there quite awhile as I have seen it every time I go there to Clear NVRAM.


I don't think I cleared NVRAM since before Christmas. So yeah I guess I haven't been to Ch 1 in awhile. Looks better!


----------



## inkahauts

"gully_foyle" said:


> Either this has changed on the [um] version you are using, or this actually exits the recording, not the scroll bar display. I rarely view Live TV (except for news) so playback behavior is paramount.


If the unit is paused, and there is any osd, if you hit exit the osd disappears withouth exiting the show. This is on the current nr hd GUI.


----------



## mx6bfast

Richierich said:


> Channel 1 for Information has been there quite awhile as I have seen it every time I go there to Clear NVRAM.


What does clearing NVRAM actually do?


----------



## Richierich

mx6bfast said:


> What does clearing NVRAM actually do?


It speeds up the DVR by Not having to process needless info such as sending extraneous signals that it really doesn't need to send.

There are more technical reasons if you choose to use The Search Function but it does Speed things up for most of us!!! 

I understand it Clears Out Cluttered or Corrupted Data but that is about a Technical as I can get because that is all I remember from a former Post.


----------



## gomezma1

I have a R22-100 and some of the channels are coming in in Letter Box format. I called D about it and they told me that the channels that are HD will show up like this.Before this new guide change all were fine.


----------



## adkinsjm

gomezma1 said:


> I have a R22-100 and some of the channels are coming in in Letter Box format. I called D about it and they told me that the channels that are HD will show up like this.Before this new guide change all were fine.


Which channels are coming in letterboxed? Do you have an SD television or an HDTV?


----------



## bobcamp1

Mike_TV said:


> I'm seeing this too and came here to see if others have noticed this. I wish there was a thread to discuss/track issues with the HD GUI on it's own and not intermixed with "when will I get it?" posts.
> 
> So far I've seen...
> 
> 1) PIG video window ratio is off
> 2) Pixelation during pans
> 3) Audio drop outs
> 4) Scrub bar blocks out burned in closed caption during pause - would love to have some GUI preferences or themes available
> 5) Showroom not working


I've seen all of these, plus the pillar box bug is back. Watch 16:9 HD program, 4:3 SD commercial comes on, HD program comes back as squished 4:3 instead of 16:9.

Pixelation tears also happen during sudden screen transitions. Much worse in 1080i than 720p. Native is set to on.

Audio disruptions happen on my local ABC affiliate every 20 seconds or so. They usually only last a fraction of a second -- more like a stutter.

Boxes are faster and slower at the same time. Bringing up the GUI for the first time is now delayed an additional second or two. Once GUI is up, navigation is much faster.


----------



## gully_foyle

Richierich said:


> How long do you wait to hit the Exit Button? If you wait too long it will then Exit and Not Clear the Screen.


If it happens even once out of 100 times, it is too many. Not a workable method. Why have EXIT work like STOP when you have STOP? As long as the scroll bar is displayed during PAUSE, EXIT should clear it, not kill playback.


----------



## Richierich

gully_foyle said:


> If it happens even once out of 100 times, it is too many. Why have EXIT work like STOP when you have STOP? As long as the scroll bar is displayed during PAUSE, EXIT should clear it, not kill playback.


How about having a Clear Screen Button like I had on my Directivo? Directv is using the Exit Button as a Clear Screen Button and if you don't Press it Fast enough it Stops the Recording and Exits. Not Good.


----------



## RunnerFL

gully_foyle said:


> If it happens even once out of 100 times, it is too many. Not a workable method. Why have EXIT work like STOP when you have STOP? As long as the scroll bar is displayed during PAUSE, EXIT should clear it, not kill playback.


If something is on screen and you press exit the screen is cleared. If nothing is on screen and you press exit then you exit out of the recording.


----------



## Richierich

RunnerFL said:


> If something is on screen and you press exit the screen is cleared. If nothing is on screen and you press exit then you exit out of the recording.


Not on my DVR because unless you are talking about the Banner. I hit Exit to Clear the Banner and if I wait too long it Exits the Recording during the Playback of the Recording.


----------



## RunnerFL

Richierich said:


> Not on my DVR because unless you are talking about the Banner. I hit Exit to Clear the Banner and if I wait too long it Exits the Recording during the Playback of the Recording.


Interesting, that's how it works on all of my units. If there are any on screen graphics up and I press exit the graphics go away and the recording continues. No graphics and I press exit and the recording stops and I go to live tv.

Now if you're hitting exit at the exact second that the banner is clearing itself that may be the issue but the odds of that are pretty steep I'd think.


----------



## Richierich

Let's look at it this way. If I display the Banner and it should stay up for 6 seconds and I Press Exit after 5 seconds sometimes it Exits so it is a Timing Issue with me.

Maybe I should just extend my Banner Time so I have more time to Hit the Exit Button.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Put me in the "I don't care too much for the new HDGUI" column. Too many complaints to list.


----------



## Richierich

SFNSXguy said:


> Put me in the "I don't care too much for the new HDGUI" column. Too many complaints to list.


That is just Amazing to me because I just Love it and I don't have One Complaint.

Maybe I need someone to come over and point out the bad stuff because I just don't see it which doesn't mean it is not there but I have obviously missed something here.


----------



## Athlon646464

Richierich said:


> That is just Amazing to me because I just Love it and I don't have One Complaint.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to come over and point out the bad stuff because I just don't see it which doesn't mean it is not there but I have obviously missed something here.


+1

And I know it will get even better.....


----------



## RunnerFL

Richierich said:


> Let's look at it this way. If I display the Banner and it should stay up for 6 seconds and I Press Exit after 5 seconds sometimes it Exits so it is a Timing Issue with me.
> 
> Maybe I should just extend my Banner Time so I have more time to Hit the Exit Button.


Ahhh, ok so maybe you are hitting it right at the 6th second. I would have thought that odds would be low of that happening.


----------



## RunnerFL

SFNSXguy said:


> Put me in the "I don't care too much for the new HDGUI" column. Too many complaints to list.


If you don't list them there is no chance that they get addressed.


----------



## gomezma1

I have SD TV.


----------



## gomezma1

I noticed the letter box format during the Saints-49ers game on our local Fox affiliate. Some of the other locals were not in letter box.


----------



## Athlon646464

gomezma1 said:


> I noticed the letter box format during the Saints-49ers game on our local Fox affiliate. Some of the other locals were not in letter box.


Fox does that on their game of the week on their SD feed. It's sort of a pseudo 'wide-screen'. It allows them to move the graphics out to the edges for those of us watching it in HD.


----------



## mx6bfast

Richierich said:


> It speeds up the DVR by Not having to process needless info such as sending extraneous signals that it really doesn't need to send.
> 
> There are more technical reasons if you choose to use The Search Function but it does Speed things up for most of us!!!
> 
> I understand it Clears Out Cluttered or Corrupted Data but that is about a Technical as I can get because that is all I remember from a former Post.


Did it today and noticed an improvement. Thanks.


----------



## adkinsjm

"Athlon646464" said:


> Fox does that on their game of the week on their SD feed. It's sort of a pseudo 'wide-screen'. It allows them to move the graphics out to the edges for those of us watching it in HD.


More and more SD channels are being letterboxed because the only one feed is being sent out, with the decoder box on DirecTV and other providers' ends doing the SD downconversion, if needed.


----------



## ATARI

Richierich said:


> That is just Amazing to me because I just Love it and I don't have One Complaint.
> 
> Maybe I need someone to come over and point out the bad stuff because I just don't see it which doesn't mean it is not there but I have obviously missed something here.


Seriously, not even one little nitpicky complaint?


----------



## laciii

ATARI said:


> Seriously, not even one little nitpicky complaint?


I'm with Richierich, no complaints. I really like the icon driven menus. The update makes everything much cleaner especially in appearance. And the guide is much faster. I haven't posted in a while mainly because I haven't had the need. I still find the website very helpful when dealing with DTV stuff. I guess anyone can find something to complain about.


----------



## Richierich

ATARI said:


> Seriously, not even one little nitpicky complaint?


Nope but I don't study it as closely as others do because to me it is all about finding a Channel to Watch or a Recording to Playback!!!


----------



## Richierich

laciii said:


> I'm with Richierich, no complaints. I really like the icon driven menus. The update makes everything much cleaner especially in appearance. And the guide is much faster. I haven't posted in a while mainly because I haven't had the need. I still find the website very helpful when dealing with DTV stuff. I guess anyone can find something to complain about.


And Remember that this is only the First Cut or Phase One of the HDUI!!! 

It will be Better than it is Now and Enhanced with Time!!!


----------



## ATARI

I mostly like it.

I think it is a definite improvement. Makes my HR20 feel like new again.

But the overly large and opaque background to the progress bar is annoying.


----------



## bnwrx

Richierich said:


> And Remember that this is only the First Cut or Phase One of the HDUI!!!
> 
> It will be Better than it is Now and Enhanced with Time!!!


Ditto for me too.... Like the new look and function. Only comment would be(and I think someone else here mentioned it) I wish when pressing "Menu" the first screen would be "Recordings" and not "MyDirectv". I never use those suggestions, but often go to the "Recordings" tab. Would like it to be first....


----------



## litzdog911

ATARI said:


> ....
> 
> But the overly large and opaque background to the progress bar is annoying.


Pretty sure they're working to improve that in a future update.


----------



## Richierich

bnwrx said:


> Only comment would be(and I think someone else here mentioned it) I wish when pressing "Menu" the first screen would be "Recordings" and not "MyDirectv". I never use those suggestions, but often go to the "Recordings" tab. Would like it to be first....


+100.

Everyone generally goes into the Menu to Manage Recordings most of the time so put Recordings First in the Menu List.


----------



## kwint1

I got the update two nights ago on the 3 HD receivers but not yet on my HR34, hopefully not too long.

does anyone know if they are planning to add the ability to access and record Cinema Plus (direct demand) programs from another home receiver? Don't understand if they are all internet connected why we couldn't?

Also how about the ability to pause Live TV on remote HD receivers in home (just assign certain receivers that have access to a tuner on the HR24) so we can use a tuner HDD to record our feed from other tv?


----------



## Athlon646464

kwint1 said:


> I got the update two nights ago on the 3 HD receivers but not yet on my HR34, hopefully not too long.
> 
> does anyone know if they are planning to add the ability to access and record Cinema Plus (direct demand) programs from another home receiver? Don't understand if they are all internet connected why we couldn't?
> 
> Also how about the ability to pause Live TV on remote HD receivers in home (just assign certain receivers that have access to a tuner on the HR24) so we can use a tuner HDD to record our feed from other tv?


The HR34's HDGUI is weeks away from happening. It's not out of testing yet. As for the other questions, those features are even further down the road.


----------



## gomezma1

Will i get rid of the letter box format if i switch back and use my phase iii dish instead of the slimline dish. Also will the guide be different also? I'm at work so can't verify this now. I have sd tv.


----------



## kwint1

Athlon646464 said:


> The HR34's HDGUI is weeks away from happening. It's not out of testing yet. As for the other questions, those features are even further down the road.


hey thanks now i wont be disappointed when it doesn't show. 

good to know my missing features might be on the table as well.


----------



## Athlon646464

kwint1 said:


> hey thanks now i wont be disappointed when it doesn't show.
> 
> good to know my missing features might be on the table as well.


Yup - a unified playlist and control is a dream of many around here......

In the meantime, if you are 'geek' inclined, you may want to check this out: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=186693


----------



## gomezma1

Will i get rid of the letter box format if i switch back and use my phase iii dish instead of the slimline dish. Also will the guide be different also? I'm at work so can't verify this now. I have sd tv.


----------



## Drucifer

You get rid of the Letterbox by selecting Crop in your Format. 

Of course you'll lose both sides of the image.


----------



## kwint1

Athlon646464 said:


> In the meantime, if you are 'geek' inclined, you may want to check this out: *parsed*


very cool ...but I use Windows Phone with IE9 but it works great on my laptop with Chrome

thx!


----------



## timdub71

Got the update today on both my HR20-100 and my H21-100. I got the "no HD" 20 second message when I tried to archive a program on my DVD recorder. I used the search for a workaround, and I am now archiving DVRed programs to my DVD recorder. I do this with starting the program on my HD output (HDMI1) and then going to my recorder (HDMI3, but recording from component) to start the recording. The problem may be when you might lose part of the recording either by the message thing or the recorder starting late when the program starts. I can also record through my computer via the H21 and a Hauppage HD-PVR but the Capture Module crashes a lot and I can only make SD DVDs or AVCHDs.


----------



## Jerry_K

I have no idea whether it is the HD GUI, but it is on my HR24 with the HD GUI. Every night when my lovely wife goes in to watch TV in the bedroom, I have to reset the HR24 as it will not play any recorded programs. Reset it and it works. Never have to do that with the HR34 which has the SD GUI.


----------



## Athlon646464

Jerry_K said:


> I have no idea whether it is the HD GUI, but it is on my HR24 with the HD GUI. Every night when my lovely wife goes in to watch TV in the bedroom, I have to reset the HR24 as it will not play any recorded programs. Reset it and it works. Never have to do that with the HR34 which has the SD GUI.


Is that the only thing that doesn't work on that DVR? And it's only done this since the update to the HDGUI? Very odd behavior.

If other things don't work at random times, check your remote's batteries. If it's just getting the playlist to work that is the issue, let us know.


----------



## joed32

Richierich said:


> +100.
> 
> Everyone generally goes into the Menu to Manage Recordings most of the time so put Recordings First in the Menu List.


Maybe just me but when I go to "menu" it's to use "search".


----------



## eileen22

Got the update this morning in the Philly market. My only HD DVR is a HR20-700 with an external eSata drive. I definitely see a big speed improvement while navigating within the guide. Channel changing outside of the guide seems a bit slower. While I agree with the majority here that the black progress banner is not good, I was happy to see that it doesn't take up as much of the screen as I thought it would. My biggest complaints so far are that the PIG is smaller and harder to see (40" TV), and the small size of the numbers on the progress banner are very hard to see. What is especially harder to see now is the little pointer arrow below the red or green progress line that shows you where you are in a program, that is almost invisible to my middle aged eyes, I have to strain to see it. Lastly, as someone who uses the To Do list a lot, I'm not pleased with the extra button presses it takes to get to the list. I'm sure I'll get used to the navigation to it, but 7 button presses is too many, IMO.


----------



## Jerry_K

Athlon646464 said:


> Is that the only thing that doesn't work on that DVR? And it's only done this since the update to the HDGUI? Very odd behavior.
> 
> If other things don't work at random times, check your remote's batteries. If it's just getting the playlist to work that is the issue, let us know.


I have no idea whether it is since or before the HD GUI. The HD GUI has been on my HR24 from day one.

Everything seems to work fine. You open playlist, ask to play a certain program, churns for a while and then has a message that it cannot play that. Choices are retry or cancel. Retry, same thing happens no matter how many times you retry. So you cancel. Back to playlist. Try another program. Cannot play etc etc etc.

Reset and it plays anything.

Remote is not the problem.


----------



## e4123

When tuned to a music channel and I attempt to launchTV apps I get the "apps loading" message but the apps never appear. On non music channels apps load.

Any ideas?


----------



## Athlon646464

Jerry_K said:


> I have no idea whether it is since or before the HD GUI. The HD GUI has been on my HR24 from day one.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine. You open playlist, ask to play a certain program, churns for a while and then has a message that it cannot play that. Choices are retry or cancel. Retry, same thing happens no matter how many times you retry. So you cancel. Back to playlist. Try another program. Cannot play etc etc etc.
> 
> Reset and it plays anything.
> 
> Remote is not the problem.


I'm not the expert here in this area, are but if it were me I'd be a little concerned about the HD. You might want to try running a systems test. It's found under settings/info & test.

It will test your box, including the HD, and may cause your HD to ignore the bad spots from now on (not use them), which may solve your problem. If anything fails, then it may be time for a replacement.


----------



## bnwrx

timdub71 said:


> Got the update today on both my HR20-100 and my H21-100. I got the "no HD" 20 second message when I tried to archive a program on my DVD recorder. I used the search for a workaround, and I am now archiving DVRed programs to my DVD recorder. I do this with starting the program on my HD output (HDMI1) and then going to my recorder (HDMI3, but recording from component) to start the recording. The problem may be when you might lose part of the recording either by the message thing or the recorder starting late when the program starts. I can also record through my computer via the H21 and a Hauppage HD-PVR but the Capture Module crashes a lot and I can only make SD DVDs or AVCHDs.


Same problem for me. Same solution, but annoying. I only DVD a few programs a year so I'll probably forget the sequence next ime :lol: Wish they would have left well enough alone......


----------



## kwint1

eileen22 said:


> as someone who uses the To Do list a lot, I'm not pleased with the extra button presses it takes to get to the list. I'm sure I'll get used to the navigation to it, but 7 button presses is too many, IMO.


yea there really needs to be an option to manage to do's right in the "playList" screen


----------



## tcmears

I've had a weird issue the past two mornings. I got the update early Wednesday and two of my DVRs updated fine, but my third HR24 has a weird issue. The last two mornings when I wake up it has its fans on at full blast loud enough that I can hear it across the room. There is no picture and no lights on the front when I try to turn it on so I have to hit the red button to get any response. It boots back up and immediately goes to the download screen to try and download 057B. This being mid morning it can't download it so it sits there forever until I hit the red button again. At that point it boots up to 04D1 just fine until the following night when it tries to get 057B again. Has anyone else seen this? Any thoughts?


----------



## Old_School

I just got my updates last night... I knew NOTHING about it till i turned on my TV this morning... at first i thought i was seeing things..... then all i could say was WOW!


----------



## cypherx

Old_School said:


> I just got my updates last night... I knew NOTHING about it till i turned on my TV this morning... at first i thought i was seeing things..... then all i could say was WOW!


WOW is right. Huge improvement. Glad you like it!

Old School eh? As opposed to Very Old School? :lol:


----------



## mrphil

e4123 said:


> When tuned to a music channel and I attempt to launchTV apps I get the "apps loading" message but the apps never appear. On non music channels apps load.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same issue here...also temporarily loose CH UP/DN ability.


----------



## HIGHWAY

i have hr20-700 i got 0x57b up date last nite.


----------



## SFNSXguy

I got 0x57b on both my HR20-700s (both with 2tb eSATAs) on 1/4/12...

An hour ago one of them spontaneously rebooted... when it did it hung on the "step 1 of 2" screen for 15 minutes, so I pulled the power cord and then it restarted normally.

Just FYI.


----------



## inkahauts

"Jerry_K" said:


> I have no idea whether it is the HD GUI, but it is on my HR24 with the HD GUI. Every night when my lovely wife goes in to watch TV in the bedroom, I have to reset the HR24 as it will not play any recorded programs. Reset it and it works. Never have to do that with the HR34 which has the SD GUI.


Are you trying to play back something locally, or something from the hr34 and using the hr24 as a client?


----------



## raptors

Jerry_K said:


> I have no idea whether it is the HD GUI, but it is on my HR24 with the HD GUI. Every night when my lovely wife goes in to watch TV in the bedroom, I have to reset the HR24 as it will not play any recorded programs. Reset it and it works. Never have to do that with the HR34 which has the SD GUI.


I am experiencing the same issue on one of my HR20s. The programs record fine, but I'm unable to watch them until I do a reset. Very annoying and it's only happened since I received the update about a week ago. I haven't called DTV about it yet, but will do so if the problem persists.


----------



## Athlon646464

raptors said:


> I am experiencing the same issue on one of my HR20s. The programs record fine, but I'm unable to watch them until I do a reset. Very annoying and it's only happened since I received the update about a week ago. I haven't called DTV about it yet, but will do so if the problem persists.


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## DCulver

> Everything seems to work fine. You open playlist, ask to play a certain program, churns for a while and then has a message that it cannot play that. Choices are retry or cancel. Retry, same thing happens no matter how many times you retry. So you cancel. Back to playlist. Try another program. Cannot play etc etc etc.
> 
> Reset and it plays anything.


I've got the same issue with a HR24 & HR34. It seems to be the HR34, as I never had this problem when I had the HR24 networked with 2 HR20's & a HR21 that the HR34 replaced.


----------



## Dave224

Got my updates a few days ago on all three of my HD DVR's. So far all is fine and I like it very much. I have one HR20-100, and the speed improvement is wonderful. Also:

1-It's nice to finally see HD graphics on my HDTV's coming from my HD DVR's. It seems this is as it should be. 

2-I don't care about where the PIG box is or it's aspect ratio. As it is only a reference, I don't use it to watch a program.

3-I've tried to pay attention to critical viewing distance on all my setups, and have no problem reading anything on the guide. 

4- I like the colors, shadings, and fonts. Looks classy to me. 

I'm sure there will be even more improvements in the future, but for now I am very happy with it.


----------



## kwint1

raptors said:


> I am experiencing the same issue on one of my HR20s. The programs record fine, but I'm unable to watch them until I do a reset. Very annoying and it's only happened since I received the update about a week ago. I haven't called DTV about it yet, but will do so if the problem persists.


I also have an HR34 and 3 H25's, BB DECA. I can connect to internet with all devices and can see the play list always from all devices.

I get the "can nt playback at this time" message every day. I have come to realize that it is an ip conflict causing mine. Under certain conditions on the network i lose ability to playback. What I have found is that a simple reboot of the modem from router dashboard solves it (without having to reset receivers) but eventually it comes back.

I ran a network system test and it came back with eror Code 48 (conflict with Router decices)

fortunately I have a service tech coming today to check that I am installed correctly so hopefully he knows his stuff and we can solve it.


----------



## Jerry_K

From other threads I guess this is an HR34 problem not an HD GUI problem. 

The HR24 sometimes chokes on HR34 recordings. Not all the time. WTFC with DTV boxes. Geesh


----------



## FussyBob

eileen22 said:


> Got the update this morning in the Philly market. My only HD DVR is a HR20-700 with an external eSata drive. I definitely see a big speed improvement while navigating within the guide. Channel changing outside of the guide seems a bit slower. While I agree with the majority here that the black progress banner is not good, I was happy to see that it doesn't take up as much of the screen as I thought it would. My biggest complaints so far are that the PIG is smaller and harder to see (40" TV), and the small size of the numbers on the progress banner are very hard to see. What is especially harder to see now is the little pointer arrow below the red or green progress line that shows you where you are in a program, that is almost invisible to my middle aged eyes, I have to strain to see it. Lastly, as someone who uses the To Do list a lot, I'm not pleased with the extra button presses it takes to get to the list. I'm sure I'll get used to the navigation to it, but 7 button presses is too many, IMO.


I agree the size of the numbers needs to be increased a lot and there is plenty of space there to do it.

Bob P.


----------



## mbaysing

I'm having a weird problem since getting the HDGUI update on my HR20. There seem to be certain ads (all PSAs, as I recall), that cause problems. When I'm fast forwarding and get to one of these, the fast forwarding stops on its own, and the aspect ratio changes so everything is squished horizontally. If I start fast forwarding again and pass the end of the ad, the aspect ratio does not go back to normal. I have to play the end of the add at normal speed, and then the aspect ratio will switch back.

I've noticed this on HGTV HD a lot, but it's happened on other channels, as well.


----------



## Athlon646464

mbaysing said:


> I'm having a weird problem since getting the HDGUI update on my HR20. There seem to be certain ads (all PSAs, as I recall), that cause problems. When I'm fast forwarding and get to one of these, the fast forwarding stops on its own, and the aspect ratio changes so everything is squished horizontally. If I start fast forwarding again and pass the end of the ad, the aspect ratio does not go back to normal. I have to play the end of the add at normal speed, and then the aspect ratio will switch back.
> 
> I've noticed this on HGTV HD a lot, but it's happened on other channels, as well.


You are not alone. It's a known issue, and it will likely go away with the next firmware release. It happens here as well on my HR-23.


----------



## CrestronPro

Since getting the HD GUI update last week, I have two issues I have noticed:

1. My HR21-700 will randomly change channels. I will choose a channel either by typing the number, or by selecting it from the guide. Within 10-30 minutes, I will sometimes have the receiver change back to either channel 2 or 5 (both local channels). It doesn't do this all the time, but happens enough times to be really annoying. Resetting the receiver doesn't seem to have any effect. I just saw this on my HR21-200 a few minutes ago. The receiver does not have any recordings scheduled today, has been on 665 for the past two hours or so, and just changed to channel 2.

2. I have seen my HR21-700 go to the DirecTV screensaver while I am watching live TV on several occasions. The program is not paused. I chose the channel by typing the number on the remote, and some time later (more than 5 minutes, less than 30 minutes), the screensaver appeared. This has happened twice today.


----------



## Athlon646464

CrestronPro said:


> Since getting the HD GUI update last week, I have two issues I have noticed:
> 
> 1. My HR21-700 will randomly change channels. I will choose a channel either by typing the number, or by selecting it from the guide. Within 10-30 minutes, I will sometimes have the receiver change back to either channel 2 or 5 (both local channels). It doesn't do this all the time, but happens enough times to be really annoying. Resetting the receiver doesn't seem to have any effect. I just saw this on my HR21-200 a few minutes ago. The receiver does not have any recordings scheduled today, has been on 665 for the past two hours or so, and just changed to channel 2.
> 
> 2. I have seen my HR21-700 go to the DirecTV screensaver while I am watching live TV on several occasions. The program is not paused. I chose the channel by typing the number on the remote, and some time later (more than 5 minutes, less than 30 minutes), the screensaver appeared. This has happened twice today.


#1 - Just curious - what kind of TVs do you have? Are you using florescent or cfc bulbs in either room?

#2 - It's a known issue and will likely be fixed in the next firmware release.


----------



## utmba95

Great update for guide speed, but still has a very annoying problem. 

When double play is on and you switch back to an SD channel, the OPTICAL audio output has no signal most of the time. I realize that nobody cares about optical outs anymore, but I don't have a reason to spend over $500 to get a new receiver with the same fidelity as my current one. Please fix this as I'm tired of switching to analog audio and back 10 times a day. This has been broken for about a year now. IT'S TIME TO FIX IT.

HR22/100 0x57B

Also, give me a setting to turn off the screen saver. My LCD TV isn't going to burn in, and I'd like to be able to see what is paused on the screen.


----------



## ashburn

I had the new Hd GUI on my hr24/500 DVD. I didn't see YouTube (looked in search and checked parental controls). Did a red button 02468 reset. Now, I have the old GUi back.

What happened?


----------



## eileen22

Now that I've had the new UI for a few days, I can report that many things on my HR20-700 are significantly slower. Response to initial button presses (list, guide, etc.) seems slower, but I can't say that with 100% certainty. What I CAN say for sure is that it now takes at least 10 seconds to delete a recorded show, which previously took 1-2 seconds. This is when in the Playlist, selecting a recording, and pressing the red button to delete. It doesn't seem to matter how long the recording is, it is the same for a 30 minute recording and a 60 minute one. Why would this operation be so much slower in the new UI?


----------



## litzdog911

ashburn said:


> I had the new Hd GUI on my hr24/500 DVD. I didn't see YouTube (looked in search and checked parental controls). Did a red button 02468 reset. Now, I have the old GUi back.
> 
> What happened?


The new software was not in the satellite stream when you did the 02468 reset. Be patient and your box will update itself again. And don't do that again in the future. A simple reset would probably have been sufficient.


----------



## Athlon646464

ashburn said:


> I had the new Hd GUI on my hr24/500 DVD. I didn't see YouTube (looked in search and checked parental controls). Did a red button 02468 reset. Now, I have the old GUi back.
> 
> What happened?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

This is for others reading this thread that are relatively new to this:

This is why I've said over and over in this thread not to force something to your box unless you know exactly what you are doing and are willing to except the risks. It is not without some risk when you do so. He was lucky he did not lose all of his recordings by going 'backwards' like that.

Just be patient and it will come when you are authorized.

As for doing a reset - it is always much better for your box to do a 'Menu' reset instead of just 'willy nilly' pushing the little red button.


----------



## ashburn

litzdog911 said:


> The new software was not in the satellite stream when you did the 02468 reset. Be patient and your box will update itself again. And don't do that again in the future. A simple reset would probably have been sufficient.


Duly noted! Happy to be told not to do something (I have enough people telling me what I should be doing!). 

Thanks!


----------



## Athlon646464

ashburn said:


> Duly noted! Happy to be told not to do something (I have enough people telling me what I should be doing!).
> 
> Thanks!


I did not tell you not to do it, I suggested you do not do what you did unless you understood exactly how to do it and understood the risks. It's clear from what you said that you took a chance and set your box back to a previous version.

All I'm trying to do is warn others about that sort of thing, especially if they have other family members to answer to. You are lucky you did not lose all of your settings and/or recordings.


----------



## ashburn

Athlon646464 said:


> I did not tell you not to do it, I suggested you do not do what you did unless you understood exactly how to do it and understood the risks. It's clear from what you said that you took a chance and set your box back to a previous version.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is warn others about that sort of thing, especially if they have other family members to answer to. You are lucky you did not lose all of your settings and/or recordings.


Much appreciated.


----------



## Dave224

utmba95 said:


> Also, give me a setting to turn off the screen saver. My LCD TV isn't going to burn in, and I'd like to be able to see what is paused on the screen.


Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the main purpose of the screen saver is to protect the DVR from long pauses, not your TV. It should really be called the DVR Saver, but confusion would reign. I assume that is why you can't turn it off.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not sure what long pauses would do any harm to the dvr. . .


----------



## ATARI

Dave224 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the main purpose of the screen saver is to protect the DVR from long pauses, not your TV. It should really be called the DVR Saver, but confusion would reign. I assume that is why you can't turn it off.


Huh??


----------



## harsh

Dave224 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the main purpose of the screen saver is to protect the DVR from long pauses, not your TV.


The purpose of the screen saver is indeed to save your TV screen. The DVR holds a still frame in a solid state frame buffer so doing a freeze frame isn't impacting the hard drive.


----------



## Richierich

Dave224 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the main purpose of the screen saver is to protect the DVR from long pauses, not your TV. It should really be called the DVR Saver, but confusion would reign. I assume that is why you can't turn it off.


Where did you get that Idea from???

If Directv did it for that reason then it indeed would be called DVR or Hard Drive Saver and Not Screen Saver.


----------



## Athlon646464

Dave224 said:


> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe the main purpose of the screen saver is to protect the DVR from long pauses, not your TV. It should really be called the DVR Saver, but confusion would reign. I assume that is why you can't turn it off.


VCRs used to have that. DVRs operate completely differently and do not need such protection.


----------



## CrestronPro

Athlon646464 said:


> #1 - Just curious - what kind of TVs do you have? Are you using florescent or cfc bulbs in either room?


The receivers are both in an equipment rack, locked away in a dark garage. The TV's are in another room - one is a plasma, and one is an LED. No florescent or cfc bulbs.

I'm really wondering if it is just coincidence that it started happening with the HD GUI arrived, and is instead an issue which is more related to the ethernet control I do of both boxes for channel changing, etc. Maybe this would help explain why more people haven't seen the same type of issue?


----------



## ddingle

Athlon646464 said:


> #1 - Just curious - what kind of TVs do you have? Are you using florescent or cfc bulbs in either room?
> 
> #2 - It's a known issue and will likely be fixed in the next firmware release.


We have received a couple of calls from clients complaining of both issues. Screen saver and random channel change. All very recent and probably since guide update. Of course they are blaming our RTI remote system ;(


----------



## Athlon646464

Thanks for your replies. I'm stumped on the channel changing issue......


----------



## hiker

ddingle said:


> We have received a couple of calls from clients complaining of both issues. Screen saver and random channel change. All very recent and probably since guide update. Of course they are blaming our RTI remote system ;(


I think the 2 issues are related to the same problem. I was having both on all 8 of my HR20s. It seems that the HRs have logic in the firmware to change the channel back to a previously tuned channel after a recording and to go into screen saver mode after remote inactivity. I have implemented a workaround for now which has solved both issues for me, but it might not be practical for most users. See my post here. Hopefully they will fix this soon.


----------



## ddingle

CrestronPro said:


> The receivers are both in an equipment rack, locked away in a dark garage. The TV's are in another room - one is a plasma, and one is an LED. No florescent or cfc bulbs.
> 
> I'm really wondering if it is just coincidence that it started happening with the HD GUI arrived, and is instead an issue which is more related to the ethernet control I do of both boxes for channel changing, etc. Maybe this would help explain why more people haven't seen the same type of issue?


We are using ethernet control at our client's home as well. Both the Screen saver and random channel change are occurring to the point where the owner wants to switch to another provider if needed to correct it. The random channel change must be related to controlling the receivers through the ethernet connection since we and Crestronpro are the only ones noting the issue. Directv never seems to get these updates right the first time.


----------



## hiker

ddingle said:


> We are using ethernet control at our client's home as well. Both the Screen saver and random channel change are occurring to the point where the owner wants to switch to another provider if needed to correct it. The random channel change must be related to controlling the receivers through the ethernet connection since we and Crestronpro are the only ones noting the issue. Directv never seems to get these updates right the first time.


We all need to report this to DirecTV to get it fixed. As I noted in my post here, the ethernet control commands are not being recognized by the screen saver trigger routines as a user command and you must periodically use an IR (or RF?) command to prevent the screen saver and auto channel changing.


----------



## ddingle

hiker said:


> We all need to report this to DirecTV to get it fixed. As I noted in my post here, the ethernet control commands are not being recognized by the screen saver trigger routines as a user command and you must periodically use an IR (or RF?) command to prevent the screen saver and auto channel changing.


Hopefully Directv is monitoring these threads. It would behoove them to do so.Where else do they find out where problems are occurring?


----------



## Laxguy

hiker said:


> We all need to report this to DirecTV to get it fixed. As I noted in my post here, the ethernet control commands are not being recognized by the screen saver trigger routines as a user command and you must periodically use an IR (or RF?) command to prevent the screen saver and auto channel changing.


Now *that *seems like particularly good insight. I tend to use both either intermittently or simultaneously, and never would have figured that one out.


----------



## Athlon646464

ddingle said:


> Hopefully Directv is monitoring these threads. It would behoove them to do so.Where else do they find out where problems are occurring?


My guess is on their forums.


----------



## RunnerFL

hiker said:


> We all need to report this to DirecTV to get it fixed. As I noted in my post here, the ethernet control commands are not being recognized by the screen saver trigger routines as a user command and you must periodically use an IR (or RF?) command to prevent the screen saver and auto channel changing.


You do realize that they are systematically taking the ethernet controls away from us don't you? What you're trying to do may not be a function of SHEF anymore.


----------



## RunnerFL

ddingle said:


> Hopefully Directv is monitoring these threads. It would behoove them to do so.Where else do they find out where problems are occurring?


Check this out:

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171


----------



## ddingle

RunnerFL said:


> You do realize that they are systematically taking the ethernet controls away from us don't you? What you're trying to do may not be a function of SHEF anymore.


So why would they take it away? They just released the last (1.3)version in October? It would be nice to know sooner than later if they are "systematically taking the ethernet controls away", so we can get started reconnecting dozens of systems with an alternative control.


----------



## dennisj00

I don't know anything for sure but I think the remote functions that are in the serial control document will continue to be available for ip control.

But that doesn't include the neat stuff that could have been used . . .


----------



## CrestronPro

ddingle said:


> So why would they take it away? They just released the last (1.3)version in October? It would be nice to know sooner than later if they are "systematically taking the ethernet controls away", so we can get started reconnecting dozens of systems with an alternative control.


My impression has always been that ethernet and even to some extent RS-232 control of the receivers really is a "use at your own risk" type of a deal with no true guarantee of support down the road. While they do have the control guides, things routinely seem to break, disappear, or appear without much rhyme or reason.

I love the functionality for my own personal use, but I would be cautious about implementing this in any system being sold to customers without enough guarantee that the features will be supported in the future.

As for the GUI issues, I do feel better knowing they are issues others are seeing, and just hope D* has them on the list to be fixed soon.


----------



## RunnerFL

ddingle said:


> So why would they take it away? They just released the last (1.3)version in October? It would be nice to know sooner than later if they are "systematically taking the ethernet controls away", so we can get started reconnecting dozens of systems with an alternative control.


They've privatized most of the SHEF commands now "for legal reasons".

It looks like by the time they are done we'll really only have the processkey function.


----------



## RunnerFL

CrestronPro said:


> I love the functionality for my own personal use, but I would be cautious about implementing this in any system being sold to customers without enough guarantee that the features will be supported in the future.


That's pretty good advice.


----------



## ddingle

I got a pretty quick answer on the Directv forums. They are aware of and found the problem. A fix will be included in the next national release. Unknown date.
http://forums.directv.com/pe/action...ID=11007456&channelID=1&portalPageId=10995253


----------



## Spicoli

I had a strange guide problem this past weekend with one of my R22's w/HD. The channel that was on was channel 4 and when I brought up the guide it would display channel 6 as the channel I was on. I would select channel 6 to watch in the guide and it would tune to that channel. But when I brought up the guide again this time it displayed channel 10 as the station I was watching. Locally we get 4, 6, 10, 12, 18, etc... So it was advanced one channel in the guide compared to the channel it was tuned to. I did a receiver reset and it didn't fix it. Then I changed channels using the channel button and the problem was resolved.


----------



## Drucifer

Wasn't the Hx2x 0x057B/457B HDGUI rollout completed this AM?


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Wasn't the Hx2x 0x057B/457B HDGUI rollout completed this AM?


Since the hd GUI isn't in the stream right now as the regular nr, no. You will know its completely officially rolled out to everyone when that happens.


----------



## Drucifer

Yep, just read the other thread. It appears, DirecTV doesn't know who didn't get it. I would not be giving them a Gold Star for their rollout record keeping. Instead, they need to be send home with a note for their parents.


----------



## Athlon646464

Drucifer said:


> Yep, just read the other thread. It appears, DirecTV doesn't know who didn't get it. I would not be giving them a Gold Star for their rollout record keeping. Instead, they need to be send home with a note for their parents.


?

How does that matter? When it is in the stream as the NR, everyone who doesn't have it will get it, and that will happen very soon.


----------



## bobcamp1

Drucifer said:


> Yep, just read the other thread. It appears, DirecTV doesn't know who didn't get it. I would not be giving them a Gold Star for their rollout record keeping. Instead, they need to be send home with a note for their parents.


There's a disconnect somewhere. The other thread makes it sound like the rollout is complete. It doesn't appear to be complete. How can you forget Washington DC?


----------



## Drucifer

Stuart Sweet said:


> . . . .
> Please also *post your approximate location so we can see what still needs to get rolled out*.





bobcamp1 said:


> There's a disconnect somewhere. The other thread makes it sound like *the rollout is complete*. It doesn't appear to be complete. How can you forget Washington DC?


Yep it is complete, except for those that didn't get it!

For me, it's kinda funny, but I have it. For those that don't have it, I think on the light side they're at least wondering a little bit about DirecTV record keeping efficiency. Then there are others that will not take this lightly.


----------



## DogLover

Drucifer said:


> Yep it is complete, except for those that didn't get it!
> 
> For me, it's kinda funny, but I have it. For those that don't have it, I think on the light side they're at least wondering a little bit about DirecTV record keeping efficiency. Then there are others that will not take this lightly.


Just because we here at DBSTalk don't know those areas that are left, doesn't mean that DIRECTV doesn't know what is left.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> Yep, just read the other thread. It appears, DirecTV doesn't know who didn't get it. I would not be giving them a Gold Star for their rollout record keeping. Instead, they need to be send home with a note for their parents.


DirecTV knows who has it, we don't. That's what mr sweet might be referring to. Also, its possible some people's units have had problems too, and DirecTV may want to figure out why they had issues in getting it based n the slow rollout, you never know. Again, it's not truly officially out to everyone until its the regular nr that's available 24/7 (at least almost) for download, which hasn't happened yet. Your sarcasm and quickness to say DirecTV doesn't know what they are doing given the facts makes you look like you are jumping to conclusions. That's not very helpful to anyone. I don't think that's the way to earn one of your gold stars either is it?


----------



## Jerry_K

I am so glad it is not yet rolled out to the HR34. Maybe I could be lucky and it will never get to the HR34. I do not like the new compared to the old. Use both every day. Old is easier to use, has better readability on screen and the PIG is larger and where I like it.

A personal issue is the horrible Icons. I hate Icons. Who the heck has a list of what they are and why the Icon is such an arcane representation of what it is supposed to be. And why did I learn to read words.


----------



## bmerrow

The biggest annoyance I get with the new release is bringing back old bugs - Stuart and Colbert were setup to record Monday night and did not - both had incorrect error code 29 saying cancelled by user. This was not the case. This old problem is back and only impacts Monday nights. Very annoying - much worse than the stupid UI changes.
Others have talked about the UI changes - not faster, not easier to read, not easier to use. Not even prettier. And I loudly second the comment about the dumb icons - I work in software on User Experience and the DVR changes are mostly fail.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

I FINALLY got the HD GUI last night and I have to say I'm underwhelmed and disappointed. All they did was change the color and font and moved the picture of what you're watching from the right to the left. If it ain't broke don't fix it I always say. What next on their agenda, they're going to change the color of their logo from blue to red? How bout some *NEW HD CHANNELS*, D*?????


----------



## Laxguy

No, that's not all that was done; not at all. 

Perhaps your set needs adjustment, esp. if it's the same one that made the Lions look invincible!


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Laxguy said:


> No, that's not all that was done; not at all.
> 
> Perhaps your set needs adjustment, esp. if it's the same one that made the Lions look invincible!


My set is fine. Sports board over there btw ---->


----------



## Laxguy

Seriously, if you cannot see the difference, at least on a screen larger than 32", your set is "off", or you're way far away from the set, or you're in need of vision correction.


----------



## Jerry_K

We see the difference. We don't see a NEED for the difference. Cosmetics should never rule over performance.


----------



## dpeters11

We really don't know what changed on the backend that are requirements for future enhancement. Well, ok, we know it's not for TV Anywhere.


----------



## Laxguy

Jerry_K said:


> We see the difference. We don't see a NEED for the difference. Cosmetics should never rule over performance.


I was addressing the coke kid.

Agreed that performance trumps cosmetics. In the case of the HD GUI, it does. Not in all situations and at all times and in everyone's setups, it does in my house for the most part.


----------



## Jerry_K

I have a rather unique perspective on the two guides because when I set up my system, the HR24 had the new HD UI and the HR34 is on the old SD UI. So I am learning the DTV operation on the two at the same time with no experience other than usefulness to me. I just have a lot easier time using the old SD UI. Mostly because it is easier to read any given UI element, and the menu is very straight forward in the SD UI. Punch scroll punch and you are there. New menu, punch scroll but not to all the detail, punch and you go into icon menu YUK. It is just not as straightforward.

For me I if there are one hundred separate things you could do, I would like on one page of the UI all one hundred maybe laid out in a ten by ten grid. Then all I have to do is navigate to one of those and select it and I am there. I hate layer after layer of submenus. Show me the whole enchilada at one time. For example one can get to the satellite signal strength page. That is one cell in the matrix.

Folks could never understand when I was at work why I had my screen resolutions set to max pixels. And my spreadsheets open with such small characters they could not read it. It was because every cell was in view and I could scan it and see trends. My brain wants it all at once. One big matrix of data. 

It is all personal preference at some level.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

"Laxguy" said:


> I was addressing the coke kid.
> 
> Agreed that performance trumps cosmetics. In the case of the HD GUI, it does. Not in all situations and at all times and in everyone's setups, it does in my house for the most part.


All they did was paint a Ford Model T red and called it a Mustang.


----------



## Laxguy

Coca Cola Kid said:


> All they did was paint a Ford Model T red and called it a Mustang.


No, however colorful your analogy.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Laxguy said:


> Seriously, if you cannot see the difference, at least on a screen larger than 32", your set is "off", or you're way far away from the set, or you're in need of vision correction.


I must need glasses then. This is the same as when a product changes it's logo and says "New look, same taste." or something b.s. like that. Enjoy your Kool Aid, Mr. LaxGuy! The Kool Aid Man is now purple and has a different catch phrase!


----------



## JeffBowser

Just got mine yesterday. I like it for the most part. The PIG is way too small, though, and they need to shrink the screen real-estate taken up by the DVR controls and the info bar. It did significantly speed up my in-guide navigation, but you can still tell it is an under-powered unit (referring to my HR23 and HR21's)


----------



## harsh

Coca Cola Kid said:


> What next on their agenda, they're going to change the color of their logo from blue to red?


IIRC, they did announce a change to the logo somewhat recently.


----------



## Coca Cola Kid

Speaking of channel logos, I'm still missing a bunch of channel logos.


----------



## DMRI2006

Like it, but the extra step it now takes to get to your Playlist is a disappointment (or, at least the fact the whole screen has to load before you scroll down to it as an option under Recordings). They ought to come up with a way to access the Playlist directly.


----------



## DogLover

DMRI2006 said:


> Like it, but the extra step it now takes to get to your Playlist is a disappointment (or, at least the fact the whole screen has to load before you scroll down to it as an option under Recordings). They ought to come up with a way to access the Playlist directly.


Don't forget about the list button on the remote if you want direct access.


----------



## RunnerFL

DMRI2006 said:


> Like it, but the extra step it now takes to get to your Playlist is a disappointment (or, at least the fact the whole screen has to load before you scroll down to it as an option under Recordings). They ought to come up with a way to access the Playlist directly.


Press the button labeled "LIST" on your remote. Tada! There's your playlist.


----------



## baws22489

Just my 2 cents, I notice under cast and crew they no longer include all the movies or tv programs the actor/actress has appeared in, just what's currently available to record. I liked the old style where you could go look and see what else he/she has done.


----------



## avonabudget

Just got the updated HD UI this morning on all three of my HD DVRs here in South Jersey:

That's HR20-700, HR21-700, and HR24-500.

Much faster response on all three boxes. Liking it so far.


----------



## grafxman

The new guide downloaded and the H21 receivers refused to function properly. I called Directv and they had me disable all the HD channels.  Now at least the receivers work. After perusing some of the postings here I am beginning to think I might be able to get around that by using a converter box. I had been using just the 3 R/W/Y RCA outputs to my Magnavox DVRs. Will a Component (YpbPr) to Composite Converter box like the one Monoprice sells resolve my situation and let me get HD programming again? If not then what will?


----------



## Vin

grafxman said:


> The new guide downloaded and the H21 receivers refused to function properly. I called Directv and they had me disable all the HD channels.  Now at least the receivers work. After perusing some of the postings here I am beginning to think I might be able to get around that by using a converter box. I had been using just the 3 R/W/Y RCA outputs to my Magnavox DVRs. Will a Component (YpbPr) to Composite Converter box like the one Monoprice sells resolve my situation and let me get HD programming again? If not then what will?


Having you disable the HD channels wasn't very good advice at all IMO. The new HD GUI results in the message you're seeing whenever you try to bring up the guide on any TV that's not connected with HDMI or component video cables. If you let it time out (~10-20 seconds) you'll be able to record to your Magnavox via the composite output as you always have.

Another option is to hold down the Exit button when the message pops up which switches your receiver's output to 480i or 480p allowing you to view the guide and use your remote as you always have without the warning message popping up again. You don't need to be tuned to a SD channel for this to work.

This work around doesn't work well for people who want to view programming in HD on their HD TVs while outputting a composite (or coaxial via modulator) signal at the same time...this is where the component to composite video converter converter comes in handy as it allows you to send a signal to your SD TV or recorder via a composite or coaxial connection without having to downgrade the signal.


----------



## hiker

Vin said:


> ...
> Another option is to hold down the Exit button when the message pops up which switches your receiver's output to 480i or 480p allowing you to view the guide and use your remote as you always have without the warning message popping up again. You don't need to be tuned to a SD channel for this to work.
> ...


Is there a way to force the output to 480i instead of 480p on the HDMI/component output when using the EXIT hold? My HDMI over coax extenders do not transmit 480p so TVs connected that way go to "no signal". I tried unchecking the 480p box in the HR20 TV Resolutions menu and it still goes to 480p on EXIT hold.


----------



## grafxman

Vin said:


> Having you disable the HD channels wasn't very good advice at all IMO. The new HD GUI results in the message you're seeing whenever you try to bring up the guide on any TV that's not connected with HDMI or component video cables. If you let it time out (~10-20 seconds) you'll be able to record to your Magnavox via the composite output as you always have.
> 
> Another option is to hold down the Exit button when the message pops up which switches your receiver's output to 480i or 480p allowing you to view the guide and use your remote as you always have without the warning message popping up again. You don't need to be tuned to a SD channel for this to work.
> 
> This work around doesn't work well for people who want to view programming in HD on their HD TVs while outputting a composite (or coaxial via modulator) signal at the same time...this is where the component to composite video converter converter comes in handy as it allows you to send a signal to your SD TV or recorder via a composite or coaxial connection without having to downgrade the signal.


Thanks for your response. I just want to get back what I once had which is the HD channels. So if I understand you correctly, once I get the converter box from Monoprice, then connect the 5 RCA plugs Y, Pb, Pr R, and L to the receiver, plug the yellow CVBS RCA output from the box to my Magnavox DVR video in, split off the red and white for audio then I should be able to get the HD channels to work properly again. Is that right?


----------



## braven

We finally received the new guide on the 19th of January. I really like it. Looks much nicer than the old SD version. Seems very fast too! No issues with the upgrade.


----------



## Athlon646464

grafxman said:


> The new guide downloaded and the H21 receivers refused to function properly. I called Directv and they had me disable all the HD channels.  Now at least the receivers work. After perusing some of the postings here I am beginning to think I might be able to get around that by using a converter box. I had been using just the 3 R/W/Y RCA outputs to my Magnavox DVRs. Will a Component (YpbPr) to Composite Converter box like the one Monoprice sells resolve my situation and let me get HD programming again? If not then what will?


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## grafxman

Athlon646464 said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


Thanks Athlon646464.


----------



## BigSey

The guide and process of pulling up my recorded program list is MUCH faster on my HR-21 than it is on my HR-20. I'd say it takes double as long to do on the HR-20. In fact, it took less time to do it with the old guide. It does look nice and all but I'd trade the old speed (not that it was speedy at all) on my HR-20 for the new look. Oh well...could certainly be a lot worse.


----------



## housemr

So how does the What's on now? really work. Does it scan my dvr to see shows that i like (since i rarely watch primetime tv live)? Can i give it a list of my favorite shows? Right now it is offering shows i will never ever watch.


----------



## uscboy

WTH, a new guide, all this hype, 4 billion emails about how great it is and that I'm going to get it soon, get it soon, etc, etc...

And I still can't show more than an hour and a half in the guide? This can't be hard to fix so that we can choose.


----------



## Drucifer

housemr said:


> So how does the *What's on now?* really work. Does it scan my dvr to see shows that i like (since i rarely watch primetime tv live)? Can i give it a list of my favorite shows? Right now it is offering shows i will never ever watch.


Give it a month and you wont even remember it is there.


----------



## ttodd1

I woke up this morning to find my 2 dvrs had the blue circle of brightness (forgot how bright that thing is) indicating that they rebooted and sure enough got the new guide. Kinda like it for now - not sure about the black. Thing is I turned the blue circle off on both of them before I went to work this morning but when I got home both of the units had rebooted again. Was this normal? Forgive me if it has been asked and answered in here already just a big thread.


----------



## ejjames

I've said it before, but for those of you that are new to the GUI, check out the captioning. Even the text is sharper and is HD.


----------



## Jungle Jim

Forgive me if this has been discussed already, but...

When I press Menu, the "My Directv" option is already selected, but no icons are displaying under "What's on Now?" or "You might Like". It's just the blue squares with the text. When will this change?


----------



## Drucifer

Jungle Jim said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed already, but...
> 
> When I press Menu, the "My Directv" option is already selected, but no icons are displaying under "What's on Now?" or "You might Like". It's just the blue squares with the text. When will this change?


Posters are often the last item to load - give it 48 HRS


----------



## rta53

"Drucifer" said:


> Posters are often the last item to load - give it 48 HRS


48hrs! Now that's a long time to sit and wait.


----------



## Vin

hiker said:


> Is there a way to force the output to 480i instead of 480p on the HDMI/component output when using the EXIT hold? My HDMI over coax extenders do not transmit 480p so TVs connected that way go to "no signal". I tried unchecking the 480p box in the HR20 TV Resolutions menu and it still goes to 480p on EXIT hold.


Not that I'm aware of hiker, sorry....looks like Murphy's Law strikes again.


----------



## Vin

grafxman said:


> Thanks for your response. I just want to get back what I once had which is the HD channels. So if I understand you correctly, once I get the converter box from Monoprice, then connect the 5 RCA plugs Y, Pb, Pr R, and L to the receiver, plug the yellow CVBS RCA output from the box to my Magnavox DVR video in, split off the red and white for audio then I should be able to get the HD channels to work properly again. Is that right?


That's how it's used but again, (and maybe it's just a matter of semantics) but all the converter is doing is providing a way to output a signal over SD (composite/coaxial) and HD (HDMI/component) at the same time (the way it used to) without getting the annoying message everytime you press a button on the remote that involves the new HD GUI.


----------



## grafxman

Vin said:


> That's how it's used but again, (and maybe it's just a matter of semantics) but all the converter is doing is providing a way to output a signal over SD (composite/coaxial) and HD (HDMI/component) at the same time (the way it used to) without getting the annoying message everytime you press a button on the remote that involves the new HD GUI.


Thanks again Vin. I've got a box coming tomorrow so hopefully that will resolve the issue.


----------



## dennisj00

You won't get an update until the NR is a higher number than your current download.


----------



## Woochifer

Got the HD GUI a few weeks ago, and at first most operations seemed significantly faster than before. But, basic operations like pulling up the playlist and channel guide, and performing DVR commands, are now just as slow as before. Scrolling through the channel guide is much faster than before and stays that way even if everything else goes slow. 

I ran into a random glitch the other night when all of navigation controls suddenly went out. Anything using the select and directional arrow buttons would not work. I could still change channels using the numerical keys, and I could navigate through the channel guide using the channel + and - keys, but could not change the channels with the select button. 

The receiver was tuned to The Weather Channel at the time, so I'm not sure if that had anything to do with it. With TWC, the DVR navigation is disabled when the local weather app is running, but that channel in particular seems to go really slow. And the new HD GUI hasn't fixed that at all.


----------



## sledge42

it works great on my HR 24s i gave it time to fully download before i really tested it


----------



## HDTVFreak07

baws22489 said:


> Just my 2 cents, I notice under cast and crew they no longer include all the movies or tv programs the actor/actress has appeared in, just what's currently available to record. I liked the old style where you could go look and see what else he/she has done.


Give it time. Happened to me, I posted it on here and someone responded it will take 24 to 48 hours. It's true, because I'm now getting them.


----------



## dminches

I am not sure if anyone has seen this issue before but one of my recordings ended up in the wrong folder. That is, it isn't grouped with other recordings from the same series, but instead is grouped with a completely different show.


----------



## jtb50

I received the new gui a couple of weeks ago, but replaced a defective one that has the old gui. Any way to download the new gui to the replacement one?


----------



## Athlon646464

jtb50 said:


> I received the new gui a couple of weeks ago, but replaced a defective one that has the old gui. Any way to download the new gui to the replacement one?


You are better off letting your new box fetch it. My guess is that it will happen next week for you between Monday & Thursday.


----------



## mocarob

How do you remove bookmarks with the new GUI?


----------



## xosdave

I’m having a very strange issue since the new software release. I have 20 HR21-200 boxes and they will randomly change channels during live TV, and sometimes even when we play back from a recording. Has anyone seen this same type of behavior? I have tried resetting each box back to factory default and even done a force download of software and still having issues. Any help or insight would be very helpful.


----------



## hiker

xosdave said:


> I'm having a very strange issue since the new software release. I have 20 HR21-200 boxes and they will randomly change channels during live TV, and sometimes even when we play back from a recording. Has anyone seen this same type of behavior? I have tried resetting each box back to factory default and even done a force download of software and still having issues. Any help or insight would be very helpful.


I have experienced this issue as well. Go back a few pages in the thread about here.


----------



## rta53

"xosdave" said:


> I'm having a very strange issue since the new software release. I have 20 HR21-200 boxes and they will randomly change channels during live TV


Do you actually have 20 boxes? Why would anyone need or want that many receivers. You must have a big house!


----------



## weaselfest

new guide sucks eggs. D has effectively rendered my home RF distribution or HD displays useless with their heavy handed resolution control. I am so sick of HDCP HDMI and other greed induced paranoia


----------



## Rich

We watch most of our shows using a 24-500. After an hour or two we get the GUI all over the screen and it becomes unusable for anything. The Exit button gets us out of the GUI and back to the program. The 500 does not crash. The GUI just becomes unusable. I've tried everything I can think of, now I'm just waiting for the next NR and hoping it clears this up. Here's what it looks like:









You'll have to rotate it, couldn't figure out how to do that.

Rich


----------



## Rich

By the way, I've done everything I could think of to clear up the GUI problem. I rebooted every way I could think of. I even forced a software download. Still happened. The last thing I did was unplug the 500 and leave it unplugged for an hour (to make sure it knew I wasn't fooling around) and we did watch TV for a couple hours last night without the GUI going bonkers.

Rich


----------



## DogLover

Rich said:


> By the way, I've done everything I could think of to clear up the GUI problem. I rebooted every way I could think of. I even forced a software download. Still happened. The last thing I did was unplug the 500 and leave it unplugged for an hour (to make sure it knew I wasn't fooling around) and we did watch TV for a couple hours last night without the GUI going bonkers.
> 
> Rich


I've seen this a few times. A couple of times, it has happened as I begin watching a recording. I have been able to press PREV, to exit the recording, waiting for it to fully handshake, then bring up the guide. I then PREV again to re-enter the recording, and it was fixed. I've also seen times when I did not do this that I had to reboot to get the GUI fixed.

It has only happened a few times, so this may be just a coincidence, but yu might want to give it a try.


----------



## Rich

DogLover said:


> I've seen this a few times. A couple of times, it has happened as I begin watching a recording. I have been able to press PREV, to exit the recording, waiting for it to fully handshake, then bring up the guide. I then PREV again to re-enter the recording, and it was fixed. I've also seen times when I did not do this that I had to reboot to get the GUI fixed.
> 
> It has only happened a few times, so this may be just a coincidence, but yu might want to give it a try.


Huh. I think that may be when it happens to us, too. Not sure, but I'll try your process the next time it happens.

The first time it happened I just shut off the 500 and turned it back on and the GUI was OK. Every other time, I've had to reboot. I even used the Red Button a couple times. Only other way is to unplug it.

Hope your method solves my problem. I'll be back to heap tons of praise on you if it does.

What model HR has it happened to you on? A 500?

Rich


----------



## Athlon646464

weaselfest said:


> new guide sucks eggs. D has effectively rendered my home RF distribution or HD displays useless with their heavy handed resolution control. I am so sick of HDCP HDMI and other greed induced paranoia


With the new HDGUI, the boxes put out only one resolution at a time rather than a different resolution on each connection on the back of your box at the same time. That's one of the ways they were able to increase the speed. A trade-off decision made by D* that benefits a vast majority of their subs.

As for DRM issues, that one is not on D*. It's the content providers requiring it.


----------



## DogLover

Rich said:


> Huh. I think that may be when it happens to us, too. Not sure, but I'll try your process the next time it happens.
> 
> The first time it happened I just shut off the 500 and turned it back on and the GUI was OK. Every other time, I've had to reboot. I even used the Red Button a couple times. Only other way is to unplug it.
> 
> Hope your method solves my problem. I'll be back to heap tons of praise on you if it does.
> 
> What model HR has it happened to you on? A 500?
> 
> Rich


Yes, it is a 500.


----------



## Rich

DogLover said:


> Yes, it is a 500.


I don't think I've seen it on my 20-700s, just the 500. Could it be just the 500s?

Rich


----------



## DogLover

Rich said:


> I don't think I've seen it on my 20-700s, just the 500. Could it be just the 500s?
> 
> Rich


I haven't seen it on my HR20-700 or the HR22-100, but I haven't watched them a lot lately. They are mostly used just to serve recordings. I'll make a point to watch it on those boxes,


----------



## jtb50

Received a new software upgdade this morning. 0x59c. Pandora and power saving mode. Any other info?


----------



## joed32

jtb50 said:


> Received a new software upgdade this morning. 0x59c. Pandora and power saving mode. Any other info?


Pandora?


----------



## Athlon646464

joed32 said:


> Pandora?


Yup 

It also gets rid of the big blackness surrounding the progress bar.....


----------



## ATARI

Athlon646464 said:


> It also gets rid of the big blackness surrounding the progress bar.....


For real???

That was my only big complaint about new GUI.


----------



## Athlon646464

ATARI said:


> For real???
> 
> That was my only big complaint about new GUI.


Yup 

All that is there is the progress bar. (Orange bar on a small black background.)


----------



## Herdfan

ISSUE

HR20-700

Report: Would not send

Repeatable: Possibly

Issue: The past two night as I been watching TV, everything is fine until I try to play a show via WHDVR. Once that happens, I have gotten a "can't Find Show with an Option box. Both times the option box failed to connect. The first time, an EXIT and trying again fixed the problem.

But last night, every remote command was answered with a "bonk" with the exception of trickplay commands in the PIL window. Using the power button on the front restored the DVR to normal mode with the exception of when pulling up the List, it placed a Progress Bar in front of it. Once I was able to find my show, it played fine the and the DVR was normal the rest of the evening.

I am going to do a Reset today and see how it responds later this evening.


----------



## DCulver

> By the way, I've done everything I could think of to clear up the GUI problem. I rebooted every way I could think of. I even forced a software download. Still happened. The last thing I did was unplug the 500 and leave it unplugged for an hour (to make sure it knew I wasn't fooling around) and we did watch TV for a couple hours last night without the GUI going bonkers.
> 
> Rich


I had this same problem happen 3 or 4 times a couple of months ago with a HR24-500, not on my other HR21 & 2 HR20's all with the HDGUI. Not exactly sure what I was doing when it occurred, but a RBR corrected it. Like I said, it hasn't happened in a couple months.


----------



## dpeters11

jtb50 said:


> Received a new software upgdade this morning. 0x59c. Pandora and power saving mode. Any other info?


And to be clear on power save mode, all it does is put the unit in standby, recordings and such aren't affected. It doesn't actually save any power used by the DVR itself. If a TV can be set to go into power save or turn off when it's not getting an input signal, that's where the savings would be. Of course this can be disabled as well.


----------



## JohnDG

dpeters11 said:


> And to be clear on power save mode, all it does is put the unit in standby, recordings and such aren't affected.


Under what conditions? How does the software determine that you are not using the DVR?

jdg


----------



## Athlon646464

JohnDG said:


> Under what conditions? How does the software determine that you are not using the DVR?
> 
> jdg


I believe if you don't use the remote for 4 hours, and you have power saver activated, it will go into power saver mode.


----------



## RunnerFL

JohnDG said:


> Under what conditions? How does the software determine that you are not using the DVR?
> 
> jdg


It knows when you haven't pressed a key on the remote.


----------



## mdyonke

In the old SD GUI, when in the List screen and live TV was in the PIG, pressing the Pause button paused the live TV and pressing Play would start the recording you had highlighted. This was really convenient for me; I could be browsing my recordings while watching live TV and if I found a recording I wanted to watch I would push Pause, then Play. But in the new HD GUI the Pause button starts playing the highlight recording and the live TV continues playing. Now Pause and Play have the same action and I've lost the ability to pause the live PIG. I have to leave the List screen, push Pause, then go back into the List screen, find the recording I wanted to play and push the Play button. This may be a minor change, but I find it irritating and a lot more button pushes.


----------



## dpeters11

It probably really won't affect many people, most end up hitting a remote button at some point in a 4 hour period. Live sporting events may be the closest thing, and most don't last that long, or you use the remote to do something. There is a warning before it goes into the mode, so you can easily hit the miniguide, info or something to reset it if you don't disable it.

Personally, if you don't have a set with the power option to turn off with no detected signal, I'd probably just disable the feature.


----------



## Blurayfan

mdyonke said:


> In the old SD GUI, when in the List screen and live TV was in the PIG, pressing the Pause button paused the live TV and pressing Play would start the recording you had highlighted. This was really convenient for me; I could be browsing my recordings while watching live TV and if I found a recording I wanted to watch I would push Pause, then Play. But in the new HD GUI the Pause button starts playing the highlight recording and the live TV continues playing. Now Pause and Play have the same action and I've lost the ability to pause the live PIG. I have to leave the List screen, push Pause, then go back into the List screen, find the recording I wanted to play and push the Play button. This may be a minor change, but I find it irritating and a lot more button pushes.


All trickplay control has been removed from the PIG.


----------



## bobcamp1

Rich said:


> We watch most of our shows using a 24-500. After an hour or two we get the GUI all over the screen and it becomes unusable for anything. The Exit button gets us out of the GUI and back to the program. The 500 does not crash. The GUI just becomes unusable. I've tried everything I can think of, now I'm just waiting for the next NR and hoping it clears this up. Here's what it looks like:
> 
> View attachment 28261
> 
> 
> You'll have to rotate it, couldn't figure out how to do that.
> 
> Rich


Is that using HDMI or component? If you switch, does the problem go away? Do you have "native" on or off? What happens if you toggle that setting?

That screen looks like the screen that shows up on my TV for a split second when it's changing resolutions. I'm using HDMI with native on. HR24-200.


----------



## machavez00

jtb50 said:


> Received a new software upgdade this morning. 0x59c. Pandora and power saving mode. Any other info?


The H24 and two HR24s at my mother's house also received it this morning.


----------



## bobcamp1

dpeters11 said:


> It probably really won't affect many people, most end up hitting a remote button at some point in a 4 hour period. Live sporting events may be the closest thing, and most don't last that long, or you use the remote to do something. There is a warning before it goes into the mode, so you can easily hit the miniguide, info or something to reset it if you don't disable it.
> 
> Personally, if you don't have a set with the power option to turn off with no detected signal, I'd probably just disable the feature.


It's a good thing they didn't send this out the week before a major sporting event that typically lasts longer than four hours. So what's everyone doing next Sunday?


----------



## ShapeGSX

Blurayfan said:


> All trickplay control has been removed from the PIG.


Yes, and it's a stupid restriction. I don't understand why they would remove such useful functionality.

If you bring up the program list and a commercial with inappropriate content for your kids starts being played in the window, you used to be able to hit pause to stop it.

Now you have to fumble with the damn remote, find the exit button to make the inappropriate content full screen on a 60" TV, THEN hit pause. And the damn DVR is so slow that the commercial will probably be done before you get to hit the pause button.

Who on earth made this bone-headed decision? :nono2:


----------



## Drucifer

Blurayfan said:


> All trickplay control has been removed from the PIG.


You must now leave the GUI to work the Live Feed. This includes even changing the channel. It's now one big pain in the butt!

We get the HDGUI and one of the first improvement is to remove functionality! I don't get it. What's with this one step forward, two steps backward approach?


----------



## inkahauts

"Athlon646464" said:


> Yup
> 
> All that is there is the progress bar. (Orange bar on a small black background.)


It also increases the search field back to the proper 50 characters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm closing this thread as there will be a new one to replace it.


----------

